# What Perfume Are You Wearing Today?



## Swanky

New thread!

Previous thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Thanks Swanky!

Today it's Marc Jacobs Lola for me.


----------



## sass000

Love's Baby Soft


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## LH405

Vanitas by Versace- I need to get the full bottle!


----------



## qudz104

Avon- Haiku


----------



## bag_krazy

Kenneth Cole Reaction


----------



## merekat703

Prada- d'iris


----------



## dizzistars

Lancome Miracle!


----------



## BluMochi

philosophy - Falling in Love


----------



## caitycat

viva la juicy !


----------



## thegoreprincess

D&G 3 - L'Impératrice again!!


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## chicabook

Ivoire de Balmain


----------



## burtsbees

Marc Jacobs Lola  I really want to buy the Vera Wang Princess though


----------



## lurkernomore

Philosophy - Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Melograno


----------



## zowye

Coco Mademoiselle... I am glad that I found my signature perfume for the daytime.


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone intense


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## LH405

Hanae Mori Butterfly.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## octopus17

Theo Fennell Scent


----------



## missgiannina

givenchy ange au demon


----------



## Nat

Femme - Hugo Boss


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Phédre

Prada - Infusion d'Iris


----------



## wild flower

Boss woman


----------



## perlefine

NR for Her


----------



## blue_moon_

the one that ive been wearing since i was 16-17 (im 27 now) YSL Rive Gauche


----------



## pquiles

Delice de Cartier


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I never buy in to the Celeb perfumes but Walmart had a tester of Kim Kardashians perfume and it was so nice I bought it and have been wearing it for a month now. Plus it was only $20 too


----------



## gina1023

An old fave that's been dc'd for a while now - Calvin Klein Truth Lush :cry:


----------



## ipudgybear

Pure Seduction by Victoria's Secret


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## karris

Armani Diamonds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## chicabook

Joy, Jean Patou


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ Lola


----------



## octopus17

Le Dix - Balenciaga


----------



## Livia1

^ Uh, I so want to try that!


wearing Chanel no. 5 Parfum


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## terebina786

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Balenciaga


----------



## pinkypromise

Flowerbomb


----------



## taniherd

Fantasy by Britney Spears


----------



## Love Of My Life

balenciaga


----------



## sparklyred

Jo Malone Pomegranete Noir and Grapefruit (and I spritzed a little Vanilla Anise when I came upstairs)  What can I say, I'm a Jo Malone addict?!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Byredo- Gypsy Water


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Kai


----------



## missgiannina

dior pure poison


----------



## loves

dior dune yesterday
l'artisan tea for two today


----------



## loves

day before chanel eau premiere

will be the same for tomorrow, love this!


----------



## chicabook

Michael by Michael Kors


----------



## karester

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## Twoo

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## missgiannina

dior miss dior cherie


----------



## Cheryl

Jo malone Blue Agave (My Fav)


----------



## chicabook

Chloe


----------



## nana00

Chloe Love


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## pmburk

Bath & Body Works Brown Sugar & Fig body spray


----------



## carterazo

B & B W Moonlight Path


----------



## ibemlxo

Daisy Marc Jacobs


----------



## brandaholic

Annick Goutal's Mandragore.


----------



## gga

Serge Lutens Louve.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## c0uture

YSL In Love Again


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japenese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## bluebe

Balenciaga


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## cucumber

Soap & Paper Factory Solid Perfume: Gardenia


----------



## sunglow

Dior J'adore


----------



## sparklyred

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Armani Idole


----------



## carterazo

Ciel


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Estee Lauder's Knowing!!*


----------



## sass000

Botanicals by Naturistics


----------



## loci

la Prairie Silver Life Threads - looking to get the Platinum one


----------



## chicabook

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## sandylainey

Hermes Elixir Des Merveilles


----------



## sunglow

Chloe Love


----------



## sparklyred

Jo Malone (again) grapefruit and vanilla anise.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Knowing by Estee Lauder~Love this~


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## squange

Issey Miyake


----------



## pinupgirl56

Prada


----------



## pquiles

Le Baiser du Dragon - Cartier


----------



## shamrock0421

Ed Hardy - Love & Luck


----------



## Love Of My Life

a classic... JOY


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## carterazo

Ciel again.  such a cozy perfume


----------



## Necromancer

Romance - Ralph Lauren


----------



## loci

Dior J'adore - timeless classic...


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJ Daisy


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## PrincessGina

valentino rock n rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## TaraP

Lush gorilla perfume in Karma.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sandylainey

Pomegranate Noir by Jo Malone


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN melograno


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Estee Lauder's *Knowing**


----------



## NoSnowHere

Light Blue


----------



## nekonat

Lalique Encre Noire


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## ashleyroe

yesterday - burberry sheer britt

today- coach poppy


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## kbella86

Nanette Lepore !! Love it so much!


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5...


----------



## keodi

chanel 5.


----------



## listrikmu

D&G #3 L'Imperatrice


----------



## missjoisu

ck in 2 u... as usual


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## GlamourGun

Chanel No. 5


----------



## shamrock0421

Stella McCartney


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## octopus17

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## thegoreprincess

listrikmu said:


> D&G #3 L'Imperatrice



Twins! I absolutely love this scent.


----------



## sunglow

Chloe Love


----------



## ashleyroe

viva la juicy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

pheromone...


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## Necromancer

Curious by Britney Spears


----------



## carlinha

Angeliques sous la pluie
by Jean Claude Ellena

Editions de Parfums


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## missgiannina

Dior pure poison


----------



## nekonat

Cuir beluga-guerlain


----------



## chengj

Calvin Klein Euphoria


----------



## loves

chanel no.5 eau premiere

at night, l'occitane honey water


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Armani code.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori - pink butterfly.


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## Elle.Queue

Christine Celle - Calypso Mimosa


----------



## angellina2281

guilty by gucci


----------



## nicci404

Jo Malone - English Pear & Freesia


----------



## Necromancer

Salvadore Dali Feminin


----------



## NoSnowHere

Angel-Thierry Muegler


----------



## PrincessGina

viva la juicy


----------



## octopus17

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## Love Of My Life

bulgari jasmin noir


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## CraftyJen

Burberry Tender Touch


----------



## sumita

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## xhb

Green Tea by Elizabeth Arden =)


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## sass000

Love's Baby soft


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## perlefine

NR for Her


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Washington Square


----------



## lemonsherry

viva la juicy


----------



## bag_krazy

Davidoff Coolwater


----------



## jmcadon

Jimmy Choo


----------



## babymelsmom

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## NoSnowHere

Angel


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## beatese

Chloe by Chloe!!


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## Necromancer

White Musk from The Body Shop


----------



## robotindisguise

Naughty Alice - Vivienne westwood


----------



## loves

chanel eau premiere, still loving it


----------



## Pfnille

Miller Harris - Fleur Oriental


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Ilgin

Givenchy Ange ou Demon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## taniherd

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## pinklepurr

Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege....


----------



## sandylainey

Jo Malone's Vanilla Anise and Blue agava and cacao


----------



## emmee

Chanel No. 5


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Necromancer

Alfred Sung's Shi


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

pheromone...


----------



## sass000

Mediterranean by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## Sweetpea83

perlefine said:


> Philosophy Pure Grace




Love that perfume..

Bath & Body Works-japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## lemonsherry

shine pink by victoria secret


----------



## U-lala

Valentino/VALENTINO


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## ~bastet

MJ Lola


----------



## sandylainey

Comptoir Sud Pacifique in Coco Vanille


----------



## missgiannina

givenchy ange demon


----------



## Necromancer

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## babypie

Chanel No.5


----------



## ashleyroe

coach legacy


----------



## Love Of My Life

pheromone


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## loves

annick goutal eau de charlotte yesterday


----------



## alice87

Magnifique by Lancome


----------



## Ellapretty

Jo Malone Lime Basil and Mandarin


----------



## mandelinka

CK   Eternity


----------



## Love Of My Life

annick goutal grand amour


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## loves

Osmanthus by the different company


----------



## missgiannina

Chanel chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## BooYah

trish mcevoy


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## _Candy_Hill_

vera wang princess


----------



## NoSnowHere

Angel


----------



## ahpeste

L'occitane plum blossom


----------



## Bella613

Trish McEvoy #9


----------



## sunglow

Chloe Love


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## PrincessBal

chanel no 5 Eau premiere


----------



## keodi

chanel #5.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege..


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry brit sheer


----------



## italianalady10

Burberry Touch


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege....


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She.


----------



## missgiannina

dior pure poison


----------



## billetdoux

Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## lovemysavior

Emilio Pucci Vivara


----------



## mspera

Dior - j'adore


----------



## lavenderspice

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Parfum


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone vanilla and anise


----------



## dawnqueenb69

**Knowing* by Estee Lauder~*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## loves

day: chanel no. 5 eau premiere

night: aesop marrakech


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege..


----------



## Espinosa

Pink Sugar


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Aelfaerie

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Cheryl

Jo malone grapefruit and orange blossom


----------



## NoSnowHere

Angel


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone Intense


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Necromancer

The very last of my Elle by YSL. I got a few final half sprays out of it. It's time for a new bottle.


----------



## niseixtenshi

Tocca - Florence


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## ashtray-girl

jean paul gaultier classique EdP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Parfum


----------



## Lucysky

Jil Sander Sun


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Signature Vanillas Lemon


----------



## lemonsherry

carolina herrera 212


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She.


----------



## sunglow

Chloe Love


----------



## alexandra28

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess. Loving it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## soulfly

Dior addict 2


----------



## lavender lass

Origins Ginger Essense.


----------



## babyontheway

MJ Lola


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Vera Wang Princess!


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## cginny

Bond No. 9 Scent of Peace


----------



## flashy.stems

i wore *creed spring flower* during the day (shopping) and when i went for dinner with my hunny i wore *chanel beige*


----------



## ~bastet

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Stellina07

gucci guilty!  Love it! too bad the scent wears off in only a few hours


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Serge Lutens Nuit de Cellophane


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs.


----------



## Necromancer

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## sass000

Bliss


----------



## missgiannina

dkny pure


----------



## sandylainey

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## beatrixkiddo

Armani Prive - Rose Alexandrie


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She (my favourite perfume)


----------



## moriesnailart

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## missgiannina

dior miss dior cherie


----------



## Jasmine K.

Play by Givenchy


----------



## sisterwhit

Bagley Mischka


----------



## Kansashalo

Lily Pulitzer in Wink


----------



## mspera

Couture Couture by Juicy Couture


----------



## Love Of My Life

balenciaga


----------



## janice

Bvlgari Notte


----------



## Shopaholicmania

The Beat by Burberry


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## lavenderspice

Chanel Chance


----------



## scott_f

the cologne im wearing today is versace blue jeans. a true mens classic


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Lola_


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## clu13

Benefit  - B Spot


----------



## mspera

Philosophy - Pure Grace - my new favorite for such a lovely clean smell.


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace (love it)


----------



## qneko

MJ Lola, but vera wang princess is going to be next for me


----------



## Love Of My Life

pheromone


----------



## sunglow

Chloe Love.....again


----------



## Necromancer

Bluegrass by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## kuriso

chanel gardenia


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Lucysky

Untitled by Maison Martin Margiela:


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Had a sample of Avons Outspoken by Fergie which I just put on.


----------



## lavenderspice

Gucci Envy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## katiya2009

Burberry "The Beat"


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Victoria Secret Very Sexy Now The Beauty of Brazil


----------



## carterazo

Ciel


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes jardin apres la mousson... delicious and divine...


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone Intense


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJ Daisy


----------



## singdizzy

Chanel's Chance. I took it!


----------



## missgiannina

dior pure poison


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes jardin apres la mousson


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## loves

demeter baby powder


----------



## Love Of My Life

herms jardin apres la mousson


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## calicaliente

Chanel Chance


----------



## Necromancer

Givenchy Amarige


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Estee Lauder Sensuous Noir


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Parfum


----------



## Blo0ondi

bocheron .. dnt knw th excat name of th perfum!!


----------



## Lanier

Bond #9 Fire Island - I am ready for summer!


----------



## omgblonde

Vera Wang - Glam Princess


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel cuir de russie


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## Lucysky

Jil Sander - Sun


----------



## carterazo

Ciel, again.


----------



## pquiles

Kiss of the Dragon-- Cartier


----------



## missvi

*Lavanila Vanilla Blossom*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## ang3lina33

Flowerbomb-Viktor & Rolf


----------



## kittenelle

Narcisso Rodrigues For Her EDP


----------



## *Jem*

Fresh Brown Sugar


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres de mousson


----------



## Hurrem1001

Chanel - Gardenia


----------



## Love Of My Life

melograno by santa maria novello


----------



## taniherd

Boyfriend by Kate Walsh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## lavenderspice

Chanel Chance


----------



## sun.shyne

Donna Karan - Cashmere Mist


----------



## spylove22

chanel eau tendre, just got it in the mail today, I haven't bought perfume in years!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## dealtime

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> New thread!
> 
> Previous thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html


Valentino rose..


----------



## Pinkpuff09

D&G Rose The One


----------



## Nessa624

Abercrombie and Fitch 8

I can not help but love the clean, classic scent of it!


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone Intense.


----------



## carterazo

BBW Moonlight Path


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## allaboutdaniel

RSVP by Kenneth Cole. . . its kind of a old man fragrance hehe but i like it .


----------



## kittenelle

Annick Goutal Musc Nomade!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## PrincessGina

Nina L'elixir


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## loves

the different company - sel de vetiver


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl opium


----------



## Dominiqu

Armani Code


----------



## missgiannina

dior j'adore


----------



## octopus17

Un Bois Vanille - Serge Lutens


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang's Princess


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Coco Belle

YSL _Opium_


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## missgiannina

chanel chance


----------



## kittenelle

kenzo rose


----------



## keodi

Chanel #5.


----------



## Coco Belle

Givenchy _Amarige_. Spring's coming!!!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## sweetfacespout

i just bought dolce & gabbana - the one again, and I'm completely in love.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence - spring is here!


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000... forgot how nice this scent is.. so feminine...


----------



## missgiannina

dkny pure


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I've discovered a new favorite perfume: Un Jardin En Mediterranee by Hermes!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5 parfum...


----------



## Designer_Love

bath & body works - cotton blossom


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## omgblonde

Christina Aguilera - Inspire


----------



## kittenelle

bvlgari rose essentielle


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou....


----------



## Coco Belle

Narciso Rodriguez _Essence_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## JMW42782

Lanvin Eclat D'Arpege


----------



## finzup

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## Bellagigi

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## pizzicato

Moschino I Love Love


----------



## nekonat

Stella


----------



## sunglow

J'adore


----------



## alissarn

cacharel- l'amour l'amour!


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## nekonat

Petite Cherie-Annick Goudal


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Nat

Love & Luck - Ed Hardy


----------



## MrsPink82

Philosophy- Amazing Grace  
Just got this as a belated b-day gift from a friend, nice scent!


----------



## Kayleigh

Stella by Stella Mccartney


----------



## LH405

Parisienne by YSL.


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - My Insolence


----------



## missgiannina

rebl fleur rihanna


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJ Daisy


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bobbi Brown - beach


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Coco Belle

Givenchy _Hot Couture_


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## nekonat

Chanel No 5


----------



## Kelso

Bond No. 9 Scent of Peace


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## OSheaPunk

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Love, Chloe.


----------



## sunglow

Dior Escale aux Marquises


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## pmburk

Bath & Body Works Coconut Lime Verbena


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## babypie

YSL Parisienne


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## missgiannina

reb'l fleur rihanna


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## lil_fashionista

Dream Angels Heavenly w/ a little Pink Sugar.  I think I have the perfume taste of a 13 year old.


----------



## shoppernette

Light blue DG


----------



## Christine Dior

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

None, I am at home with the flu so perfume is not a priority right now.


----------



## Sharont2305

Burberry Weekend


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## alice87

Body works Neroli and jasmin


----------



## Coco Belle

Chanel les Exclusifs _Bois des Iles_


----------



## flrich23

I'm wearing Very Irresistable by Givenchy.  First time trying it but it's pretty great on me.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## missgiannina

dior miss dior cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford neroli portofino....


----------



## Lucysky

Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## kittenelle

kenzo rose


----------



## alice87

pure Tiffany


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford neroli....


----------



## blondeJadordior

Paris Hilton Sheer...Her very first one. smells SO good!


----------



## blondeJadordior

alice87 said:


> pure Tiffany


 I have this one too Its very nice!


----------



## treschictx

Theirry Mugler Angel.....My fave!!


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## missgiannina

reb'l fleur


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Coco


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jar Golocanda


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## lulu3955

Clive Christian X

My fav. but I use it very sparingly. Yesterday it was susanne lang cashmere.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel no.5*


----------



## kittenelle

Annick Goutal Musc Nomade


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She, (my go-to pergume)


----------



## taniherd

Bvlgari BLV II


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## nekonat

Prada, Iris


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## kittenelle

Chanel No.5


----------



## JoieDeVivre503

Chloe


----------



## foxyladyinred

valentino rock n rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## carterazo

Spendaholic said:


> Emporio Armani - She, (my go-to pergume)



Me too!!!  I try hard to use others, but I always come back to it. Used it all weekend!


----------



## mspera

Chanel Eau Tendre


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## missgiannina

rebl fleur rihanna


----------



## Curlynurse

Jimmy Choo... does anyone else think this smells a bit like CK euphoria?


----------



## iluvchanel87

Spring Flowers by Creed


----------



## Curlynurse

missgiannina said:


> rebl fleur rihanna


Smells fabulous!!!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Spendaholic

carterazo said:


> Me too!!! I try hard to use others, but I always come back to it. Used it all weekend!


 
I have 4 by Emporio & Giorgio but always go-to She.

Today again.
Emporio Armani - She, (my go-to perfume)


----------



## flrich23

Chance by Chanel.


----------



## kittenelle

kenzo rose


----------



## Coco Belle

Givenchy _Hot Couture_


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chanel Chance eau fraiche


----------



## Bellagigi

Hermes Rouge


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance - trying to usher in Spring, but no use.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Victoria's Secret Girls' Night


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chloe


----------



## lil_fashionista

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## justa9url

SJP NYC! Loving this one for spring! =)


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl paris...


----------



## luvmesomebags

Bath & Body Works Brown Sugar & Fig spray. Yum!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## babymelsmom

Kilian Prelude to Love


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani - makes me feel cozier with this cold weather that won't go away...


----------



## missgiannina

rebl fluer rihanna


----------



## Bella613

Trish McEvoy #9


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## ashtray-girl

chanel allure


----------



## kittenelle

chanel gardenia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

Benefit So hooked on Carmella


----------



## babyontheway

Michael Kors


----------



## Sharont2305

Just had a bath, but was wearing today Pure Grace by Philosophy


----------



## Nicole429

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## mspera

Chanel Chance


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## missgiannina

dior j'adore


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## keodi

Quelques fleurs..


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## paradise392

michael kors hawaii.


----------



## GTOFan

Flowers by Kenzo


----------



## Spendaholic

Armani - Mania


----------



## taniherd

Paris Hilton Heiress


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She   (again!)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## loves

chanel no.5 eau premiere loving this for spring


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She.


----------



## kittenelle

chanel no 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Neroli....


----------



## nchid2700

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone pear and freesia/orange blossom


----------



## NoSnowHere

Hello Kitty


----------



## KayuuKathey

Flora by Gucci


----------



## Kitsunegrl

YSL Parisienne


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## missgiannina

givenchy ange au demon


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

The newly-released "Un Jardin sur le Toit".


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## omgblonde

Vera Wang - Glam Princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl paris


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland (Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sunglow

J'adore L'or by Dior


----------



## Blo0ondi

cartier Délices de Cartier Parfum/1 oz.


----------



## nekonat

Chanel No.5


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Bronze Goddess- I was at a pool party all day and wanted to smell beachy!


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Necromancer

Dior's Hypnotic Poison


----------



## albee

jo malone english pear


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## kittenelle

Chanel No 5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## xkilljoy

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Nicole429

D&G Light Blue


----------



## christiek23

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## carterazo

yves Rocher's Comme Une Evidence


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## vjenn001

YSL Parisienne


----------



## Julide

Fredéric Malle Vetiver Extraordinaire


----------



## luey

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## taniherd

D&G The One


----------



## Love Of My Life

Arpege...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## mspera

Balenciaga


----------



## Love Of My Life

pheromone..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Coco Belle

Givenchy _Hot Couture_


----------



## cobalt71

VS Heavenly Stardust, it was limited edition before Christmas


----------



## ashtray-girl

prada tendre


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## makeupmama

My fave- Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## ElleT

Chanel Mademoselle (sp?). my number one by far.


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes  apres la mousson...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## taniherd

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Victoria's Secret Secret Moments Girls' Night - it's my staple (:


----------



## spylove22

eau tendre chanel


----------



## loveHawaii

Escada Marine Groove


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Sample of Daisy Eau So Fresh...love it and will be buying a bottle!


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## missgiannina

rebl fleur


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## EMMY

Creed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## alice87

Body works Jasmine and neroli


----------



## taniherd

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## knics33

Gucci Envy Me. Love this one - it's perfect for spring.


----------



## zeebear

F - Fascinating by Ferragamo


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## missgiannina

dior miss dior cherie


----------



## terrianne

Givenchy - Ange ou Demon, my signature scent.


----------



## pond23

A sample of Chanel Coromandel. This is too heavy for me.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Nicole429

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## missgiannina

dior pure poison


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Parfum


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Don't laugh... but Katy Perry's Purr (honestly, I bought it for the super-cute bottle).  It's a very yummy fragrance though!


----------



## babymelsmom

Outrageous - a sample I received and love it!


----------



## LovesYSL

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle!


----------



## sunglow

J'adore


----------



## EllAva

Givenchy Very Irresistible


----------



## NoSnowHere

CSP Vanille Coco


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## taniherd

Kate Walsh Boyfriend


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## cobalt71

Heat by Beyonce. This one took some getting used to, at first spray i was like "gross" but it has grown on me and now i like it


----------



## missgiannina

rebl fleur by rihanna


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Victoria's Secret Pink With A Splash Fruity & Bright


----------



## chinkee21

Viva la Juicy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Wen30

Chanel coco mademoiselle, c'est moi!
for the days I want to feel like extra special
else I go for bulgari voile de jasmin......


----------



## Wen30

Chanel coco mademoiselle, c'est moi!
for the days I want to feel like extra special
else I go for bulgari voile de jasmin......


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## missgiannina

Dior jadore


----------



## taniherd

KenzoAmour


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Love, Chloe


----------



## martha kourk

ohhhhh!!my passion!!perfumes!!i have almost 122 and my collection has nt finish!!alien from thierry mugler and hypnotic poison from dior are with difficulty my favourites and men love them!!


----------



## kittenelle

flower by kenzo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJ Daisy


----------



## PrincessGina

Parisienne


----------



## Nicole429

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Love Of My Life

an oldie but lovely nontheless.. Norell...


----------



## afqueen

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## taniherd

Lush Lust perfume solid.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Jo Malone assam and grapefruit


----------



## Nicole429

Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy


----------



## missgiannina

gucci guilty


----------



## Lilarose

Original Giorgios. Believe it or not, I've worn that perfume since 1983. I love it.


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## chinkee21

Bpal The Girl


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW White Citrus


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## taniherd

Kate Walsh Boyfriend(again)


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5


----------



## missgiannina

d&g light blue


----------



## Nicole429

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel #5... just adore this scent...


----------



## EasterBunny

Kylie Minogue - Couture


----------



## it'sanaddiction

VS Very Sexy Now The Thrill of Brazil


----------



## jube0506

Chloe - got a sample of this when buying Givenchy Ange ou Demon le Secret and just loved it so much that I bought the Chloe gift set and mini gift set at Sephora.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## PrincessGina

Pure poison


----------



## sassybub

Marc Jacobs - Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege...


----------



## Eli84

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## sunglow

Chloe Love


----------



## Blo0ondi

Cartier Délices


----------



## Nicole429

Ed Hardy Love and Luck


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## Angelic Pretty

vera wang princess


----------



## it'sanaddiction

JLO GLow After Dark


----------



## Cheryl

Jo malone Cherry Blossom


----------



## michmix

In Two by Stella McCartney


----------



## kittenelle

Chanel No.5


----------



## etoil0601

Creed Royal Water &#10084;


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## ByeKitty

YSL Parisienne

I love this, but it doesn't really last on me... Same with Paris!


----------



## nwhite

Flowerbomb


----------



## robotindisguise

Purr by Katy Perry


----------



## novella

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Nicole429

Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## PrincessGina

Viva la juicy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Woozy

Chanel Madamoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege


----------



## MJDaisy

vera wang truly pink!! smells so good.


----------



## chinkee21

Narciso Rodriguez For her Eau de Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Still Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

cartier le baiser du dragon....


----------



## kittenelle

chanel no 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## Love Of My Life

cartier le baiser du dragon.... didn't last too long so I had to reapply...


----------



## knics33

Juicy Couture (original one) - perfect for spring!


----------



## ang3lina33

Henri Bendel-Wild Fig


----------



## princesspig

Escada Signature


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## chinkee21

Ginestet's Botrytis


----------



## nikaay

d&g 10 - la roue de la fortune


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel #5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Nat

Femme - Hugo Boss


----------



## MJDaisy

vera wang sheer veil


----------



## BlondeBarbie

L.A.M.B.

What can I say, I'm feeling my inner rockstar today...lol


----------



## babyontheway

chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## ashleyroe

coach - poppy.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

chanel coromandel


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Adore

Envy me by Gucci!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Chance eau fraiche


----------



## etoupe

diptyque ofresia


----------



## hoosierbabyx

Versace versus, my new favorite


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 parfum


----------



## nicci404

the body shop - Moroccan Rose


----------



## krawford

Chanel No 5 Eau Premiere


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Stella Nude


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## Allandra

Today I'm wearing Donna Karan Cashmere Mist.  Love it.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## nvie

Hermes Eau De Cologne Pamplemousse Rose


----------



## Spendaholic

Emporio Armani - She


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chloe Love


----------



## tatertot

Kate Spade Twirl


----------



## alexandra28

Annick Goutal - 'Le Mimosa'


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## PrincessGina

VS sexy little things noir


----------



## Nicole429

Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

annick goutal.. grand amour


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone Intense


----------



## Rubyredtea

Jo Malone Fresh Mint Leaf and Blue Agave


----------



## sweetfacespout

D&G the one


----------



## yumikins

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Nicole429

BBW Country Chic


----------



## princesspig

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## janice

Sinner by Kat Von D


----------



## PrincessGina

Burberry original


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege


----------



## mkimimi

J'adore dior


----------



## octopus17

^Lovely!

Flower by Kenzo.


----------



## malaysianmist

Miss Dior Cherie for me today


----------



## babyontheway

balenciaga


----------



## msresinhead

Chanel Chance


----------



## nicci404

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5 this morning...


----------



## michelle779

Stella McCartney Nude


----------



## chynxi_a

Vera Wang - The Look


----------



## PrincessGina

burberry again


----------



## mellowgirl

burberry brit


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## EasterBunny

Victoria Bechkam - signature


----------



## TygerKitty

flowerbomb!


----------



## keodi

penhaligon's blue bell


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## kittenelle

chanel no5


----------



## sandyinspace

Omnia Amethyste


----------



## Forsyte

Hermes Jardin Sur Le Toit

http://www.nstperfume.com/2011/02/12/hermes-jardin-sur-le-toit-new-fragrance/


----------



## jaztee

Chloe EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

joy...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone... Again


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## zjajkj

escada


----------



## PrincessGina

jlo miami glow


----------



## Hurrem1001

j'adore - Christian Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Paris by YSL...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW White Citrus


----------



## knics33

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Nicole429

Viva La Juicy


----------



## MissDiverse

Ralph Rocks! So fun


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Paris YSL....


----------



## Nicole429

Ralph Lauren Ralph Rocks


----------



## ItsJordanBrooke

J'adore so lovely


----------



## zjajkj

Givenchy


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## PrincessGina

Guerlain Tiare Mimosa


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## michelle779

Escada Ocean Lounge


----------



## taniherd

The Body Shop Vanilla Body Spray


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ - Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## ang3lina33

Chloe Love


----------



## NoSnowHere

Viva la Juicy


----------



## aliceanna

Pacifica French Lilac--I just bought a cheapie little roller of it last night at Sephora and am really enjoying it!


----------



## novella

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## missmustard

Today I wore Bath and Body Works Lemon Vanilla body spray.


----------



## zjajkj

Another day with Givenchy


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Idylle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## martha kourk

princesspig said:


> Guerlain Idylle


me too!


----------



## taniherd

Armani Mania


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## ashleyroe

chloé


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Victoria's Secret Sexy Little Things Noir


----------



## Nicole429

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no 5


----------



## Necromancer

Burberry's The Beat


----------



## chinkee21

Testing out a sample I got, YSL Parisienne.


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Coco


----------



## jen_sparro

Just put on Burberry Brit Sheer, I got a sample yesterday. It reminds me of the very first perfume I owned, Tommy Hilfiger TommyGirl (I was 12).... don't know whether that's a good or bad thing 

Anyone else tried this? What did you think?


----------



## chantel

Burberry Summer 2009. Running out of it, may have to visit eBay to get a new bottle


----------



## iloverelaxbear

Kenzo Flower (from a sample haha, I just love those little sample vials to throw in my purse ~_~)


----------



## iloverelaxbear

chantel said:


> Burberry Summer 2009. Running out of it, may have to visit eBay to get a new bottle



=0  Just beware of all the fakes on eBay!  I was tricked once...remember...if it's too good to be true...it's NOT!!

Fake perfumes have urine in them...and only 10% of the real perfume in them...

http://reviews.ebay.com/Tips-to-avo...-fragrance-cologne_W0QQugidZ10000000000973188

I once was tricked into buying a Dior Cherie 3.4 oz  for only 35$ on eBay.  It retails for $87 and NEVER goes on sale...when I compared it to a real bottle, the scent was diluted and all the notes weren't there.  I was literally STINKY!


----------



## chantel

iloverelaxbear said:


> =0  Just beware of all the fakes on eBay!  I was tricked once...remember...if it's too good to be true...it's NOT!!
> 
> Fake perfumes have urine in them...and only 10% of the real perfume in them...
> 
> http://reviews.ebay.com/Tips-to-avo...-fragrance-cologne_W0QQugidZ10000000000973188
> 
> I once was tricked into buying a Dior Cherie 3.4 oz  for only 35$ on eBay.  It retails for $87 and NEVER goes on sale...when I compared it to a real bottle, the scent was diluted and all the notes weren't there.  I was literally STINKY!



Oh my! :weird: Thanks for the warning! I've shopped many times on eBay and watch out for the clear fakes in bags etc, but it didn't somehow even cross my mind that there might be fake perfumes also..  But then when I was on a holiday at Rhodes there were fake perfumes so you're definitely right, why not then on eBay as well. That's completely ridiculous!


----------



## iloverelaxbear

chantel said:


> Oh my! :weird: Thanks for the warning! I've shopped many times on eBay and watch out for the clear fakes in bags etc, but it didn't somehow even cross my mind that there might be fake perfumes also..  But then when I was on a holiday at Rhodes there were fake perfumes so you're definitely right, why not then on eBay as well. That's completely ridiculous!



Yes...I didn't think there could be fake perfume as well...good thing we have TPF! =D


----------



## chantel

iloverelaxbear said:


> good thing we have TPF! =D



Yes! What would we do without it??


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Benefit Maybe Baby


----------



## underagegloss

katy perry "purr".. i just got it at sears and love it! they have a deal on if you buy it, you get a free purse spray (its a really good size.. 20 ml i think). gorgeous bottle too


----------



## Nicole429

D&G Light Blue


----------



## martha kourk

thierry mugler alien!!totally love it!!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## loves

daytime -  chanel no5 eau premiere
evening - serge lutens encens et lavande


----------



## skydive nikki

Chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Neroli


----------



## Glitzerland

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## pquiles

iloverelaxbear said:


> =0 Just beware of all the fakes on eBay! I was tricked once...remember...if it's too good to be true...it's NOT!!
> 
> Fake perfumes have urine in them...and only 10% of the real perfume in them...
> 
> http://reviews.ebay.com/Tips-to-avo...-fragrance-cologne_W0QQugidZ10000000000973188
> 
> I once was tricked into buying a Dior Cherie 3.4 oz for only 35$ on eBay. It retails for $87 and NEVER goes on sale...when I compared it to a real bottle, the scent was diluted and all the notes weren't there. I was literally STINKY!


 

What about stores like Perfumania and fragrancenet?  Are the perfumes sold in those stores fake as well?

I'm wearing Jo Malone Intense.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford neroli....


----------



## iloverelaxbear

pquiles said:


> What about stores like Perfumania and fragrancenet?  Are the perfumes sold in those stores fake as well?
> 
> I'm wearing Jo Malone Intense.



Hmm I've never dealt with or ever looked into those websites or stores, thanks!  I wouldn't trust anything that's too good to be true, some fragrances never go on sale or whole sale, such as Dior Cherie, Viva La Juicy..etc etc.
Just like for example Chanel bags, they never go on sale or discount...and anything with defect are burned...


----------



## Necromancer

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## michelle779

Stella McCartney Nude


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## GingerPucci

I, too, am wearing Chanel Chance.


----------



## pquiles

iloverelaxbear said:


> Hmm I've never dealt with or ever looked into those websites or stores, thanks! I wouldn't trust anything that's too good to be true, some fragrances never go on sale or whole sale, such as Dior Cherie, Viva La Juicy..etc etc.
> Just like for example Chanel bags, they never go on sale or discount...and anything with defect are burned...


 
Omg.. They burn Chanel bags?


----------



## mellowgirl

jen_sparro said:


> Just put on Burberry Brit Sheer, I got a sample yesterday. It reminds me of the very first perfume I owned, Tommy Hilfiger TommyGirl (I was 12).... don't know whether that's a good or bad thing
> 
> Anyone else tried this? What did you think?



I have Burberry Brit and i love it. I've never tried Burberry Brit Sheer though.


----------



## pquiles

Tried Viktor Rolf Flowerbomb and Miss Dior Cherie today.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## babypie

DKNY Red Delicious


----------



## it'sanaddiction

VS Love Rocks


----------



## pond23

Hermes Rose Ikebana Hermessence sample


----------



## chunkylover53

Jo Malone Honeysuckle & Jasmine


----------



## Necromancer

Dior Pure Poison


----------



## loves

demeter baby powder


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## nicci404

Dior - Miss Cherie


----------



## Jeannam2008

Calvin Klein - Beauty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## roxys

Flowerbomb


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Madison Square Park


----------



## Love Of My Life

classic Chanel #5


----------



## iloverelaxbear

pquiles said:


> Omg.. They burn Chanel bags?



yes...Louis Vuitton do as well...that's why you can be sure if you see sites that state they have "special relationships with designer warehouses, wholesale, etc etc", it is FAKE!


----------



## babypie

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## pquiles

iloverelaxbear said:


> yes...Louis Vuitton do as well...that's why you can be sure if you see sites that state they have "special relationships with designer warehouses, wholesale, etc etc", it is FAKE!


 

Almost 5 yrs on tPF and I didn't know that.  That's why I love this forum, I learn so much here.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## zjajkj

Loewe


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Bdzc

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## pradaholic

Jo Malone (English Pear & Freesia mix with Sweet Lemon)


----------



## janice

Chanel No.22


----------



## Necromancer

Issey Miyake L'Eau d'Issey


----------



## nicci404

Body Shop - Moroccan Rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## zjajkj

Vera Wang


----------



## sowingseason

Ralph Lauren - Romance


----------



## mspera

Chanel Chance - Eau Tendre


----------



## sun.shyne

_Cashmere Mist_


----------



## Forsyte

Hermes~ Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes~apres la mousson...


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sharont2305

Burberry Weekend


----------



## nicci404

I want to get Flowerbomb La Vie En Rose!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## JuneHawk

Gucci Rush


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes~apres la mousson


----------



## sunglow

Chloe Love


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## natcolb65

Victor and Rolf Eau Mega


----------



## zjajkj

Lanvin


----------



## taniherd

B&BW Twilight Woods


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel cuir de russie


----------



## Cannes

Fourreau Noir  Serge Lutens


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## lavenderspice

Anna Sui Flight of Fancy


----------



## Prufrock613

Maison Francis Kurkdjian - Aqua Universalis


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no.5


----------



## Nicole429

Burberry The Beat


----------



## jaztee

Alberta Ferretti


----------



## lilskydiver

Trish McEvoy - N° 9 Blackberry & Vanilla Musk

I absolutely LOVE it... HG!!!


----------



## Tangerine

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## gillianna

Jo Malone Roses Roses.


----------



## Juju84

Armani Code, baby! It's the best!


----------



## JuneHawk

Anais Anais by Cacharel


----------



## madaddie

Chloe EDP for today.


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Wild Elixir


----------



## taniherd

Donna Karen Cashmere Mist


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Nicole429

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## cobalt71

Into the Wild by BBW


----------



## carterazo

Nicole429 said:


> Ralph Lauren Romance



Me too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## octavia66

Zohar by Soban.  Clean musky smell.  No flowery/spicy/woody for me.


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## bagdiva1908

Country Chic by BBW.  Just got it and really like it.


----------



## *MJ*

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Pinkalicious

YSL Young Sexy Lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson...


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## nicci404

Dior Miss Cherie


----------



## princesspig

Bond No 9 Hamptons


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## foi

Untitled by Maison Martin Margiela


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Versace Red Jeans... An old high school fave


----------



## smileglu

Acqua di Gioia by Georgio Armani


----------



## Aiyana

Chanel Allure


----------



## taniherd

B&BW Exotic Coconut


----------



## sparkyjt

Love Exotic Coconut! Usually wear that, but today I am wearing Philosophy's Summer Grace!  My new fave!


----------



## islander2k6

Today: Kate Spade Twirl


----------



## redrose000

Burberry Sheer


----------



## Love Of My Life

pheromone..


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## medievalbun

Ditto! My fav! Need to get the lotion & bodywash now.


foi said:


> Untitled by Maison Martin Margiela


----------



## sunglow

Dior J'adore


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Ed Hardy - not sure what one, in the pink bottle


----------



## MJDaisy

clinique happy heart!


----------



## tknight

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Love Of My Life

the iconic Chanel no5


----------



## bunnymasseuse

LiveGRN.earth, sample from the BirchBox from April


----------



## Nat

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## jackie1128

dolce & gabbana light blue


----------



## carterazo

Coach signature


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## pinksugah

Lalique - Amethyst


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bunnymasseuse said:


> LiveGRN.earth, sample from the BirchBox from April


^Again today  as well


----------



## otilia

Dolce & Gabbana Rose The One


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19 - it's cold today.


----------



## octopus17

J'Adore by Dior, I'm going to spray some more on before bed - I've forgotten how good it smells, nyum!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## Prufrock613

Ava Luxe = Madonna Lily


----------



## sass000

Mediterreanean by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## octopus17

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## Love Of My Life

annick goutal  grand amour...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## momofgirls

Amazing grace


----------



## lieu12

gucci envy me


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## Nat

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## Fran0421

Flora by Gucci


----------



## Tiare

My new favorite: Prada Infusion d'Iris.

The best part is that I went to buy a bottle the day after getting it as a sample with a Love, Chloe purchase


----------



## GypsyWater

Gypsy Water, of course!!!! (Byredo)


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege


----------



## Nicole429

BBW Twilight Woods


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance -have been using it for almost a year, but today it turned sweet on me.... :weird:Ugh!  I might just need to give this one away...


----------



## zjajkj

Escada


----------



## tegan

Fresh Sugar Lemon Body Lotion and Sugar Parfume...


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## NoSnowHere

StellaNude


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chloe


----------



## PrincessGina

miami glow layered with coconut body butter


----------



## lieu12

ck one


----------



## jpgoeth

chanel no18


----------



## Beriloffun

burberry brit sheer


----------



## Nicole429

Viva La Juicy


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## nicci404

Dior - Miss Cherie


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone Intense...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## chinkee21

Bpal Giant Vulva


----------



## sun.shyne

_Marc Jacobs - Daisy_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## DropBagGorgeous

Jo Malone (combination of Vanilla and Anise and Orange Blossom)


----------



## islander2k6

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## missmindy

marc jacobs la la la la lola!


----------



## Nicole429

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## cobalt71

Luv Me by Baby Phat


----------



## madaddie

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## GypsyWater

Juliette has a Gun.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN melograno


----------



## Nat

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## Nicole429

Ed Hardy Love & Luck


----------



## zjajkj

chanel chance


----------



## missgiannina

dior pure poison


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## douzz

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## zjajkj

Hugo Boss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ - Daisy


----------



## myONLYsunshine

Dior J'adore


----------



## Kelso

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Nicole429

D&G Light Blue


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere.

Yesterday I wore Estee Lauder White Linen and then later sprayed Serge Lutens Bois de Vanille on top of it as I'd forgotten what I'd used on the first place  - but it smelt absolutely flipping fantastic!!


----------



## strawberryme

YSL Parisienne


----------



## merekat703

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN melograno


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## princesspig

Nina Ricci - L'air


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## lisanmoose

YSL Opium


----------



## Nicole429

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## wetbandit42

Rihanna Reb'l Fleur


----------



## NoSnowHere

Benefit maybe baby


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

pheromone


----------



## princesspig

Nina Ricci - L'air again today - it's lovely


----------



## zjajkj

woods


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## Nicole429

BBW Vanilla Coconut


----------



## christyblue1

VW Preppy Princess!


----------



## Angelic Pretty

vera wang princess !!


----------



## pquiles

Victorias Secret Very Sexy LE sheer mist and Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Beauty2Makeup

Lately I've been wearing Fergi by Avon. It smells really good. Lately it won the
2011 New Fragrance Celebrity of the Year Award from FiFi .


----------



## kittenelle

flower by kenzo


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Madison Square Park


----------



## zjajkj

woods


----------



## perlefine

The Body Shop - White Musk


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Juicy Couture


----------



## kayti

Jimmy Choo


----------



## PrincessGina

Eclat d'arpege


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## tatertot

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## ashleyroe

an old favorite i forgot i had tucked away!

VS - vanilla lace.


----------



## Nicole429

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Necromancer

The Beat by Burberry


----------



## babyontheway

Balenciaga


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege...


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Ralph!


----------



## Nicole429

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## mysticrita

Chanel Chance eau tendre..Love it !


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## zjajkj

Lavin


----------



## Love Of My Life

arpege....


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## Nicole429

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## zjajkj

vera wang


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la mousson...


----------



## lavenderspice

Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## babyontheway

Bond no 9 Bryant park


----------



## ashleyroe

mark. ibiza sol, instant vacation.

way better on the sample card, than on me. but i guess i gotta use up the 2 oz. now!

smelt really tropical on the card, but smells musky on me.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## christyblue1

Jo Malone Red Roses


----------



## lisanmoose

Prescriptives Calyx


----------



## papereyes

Dolce and Gabbana Light blueeeee!


----------



## Nicole429

BBW Country Chic


----------



## shamrock0421

Kiehl's Musk


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain - My Insolence

I am almost done this bottle and am looking forward to wearing something new (I tend to stick to a bottle until it is finished or I get tired of it rather than wearing a different scent all the time).  I have new bottles of Gucci Guilty, Issey Miyake l'eau d'issey, and V&R Flowerbomb, as well as others, waiting for me.  Not sure what to use next.  I tend to be a fragrance junkie and keep buying the stuff.


----------



## Bellagigi

Fresh Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## zjajkj

HUGO boss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## janice

Sinner by Kat Von D


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Nicole429

Viva La Juicy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Victoria Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Summer - The bottle was so pretty I couldn't resist buying it, smells great too!


----------



## pond23

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Viktor & Rolf's Flowerbomb


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Nat

Chanel Chance - Eau Fraiche


----------



## PrincessGina

Givenchy very irresistable l'intense


----------



## zjajkj

escada


----------



## pickle

Pine-Sol mixed with Self Tanner. I smell GOOD!

































OK, not really - Chanel Chance


----------



## lieu12

Gucci envy me


----------



## Nicole429

Ralph Lauren Ralph Rocks


----------



## zjajkj

vera wang


----------



## PrincessGina

guerlain tiare mimosa


----------



## besabonita

Philosophy Summer Grace, my new favorite!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Nicole429

BBW Berry Vanilla


----------



## lv-lover

Fresh Citron de Vigne


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel cuir de russie


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jo Malone-  Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Flowerbomb again


----------



## Nicole429

VS Bombshell Summer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## lieu12

Givenchy very irresistible


----------



## zjajkj

givenchy


----------



## PrincessGina

Chloe


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## estlin

1 Million by Paco Rabanne (It's a cologne, but smells like perfume)


----------



## octopus17

White Linen - Estee Lauder


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Balenciaga


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## cnxquisite

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau so Fresh


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Wild Elixir


----------



## sunglow

Dior Escale a Pondichery


----------



## mimichan

D&G Light Blue :sunnies


----------



## zjajkj

loewe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Enigma78

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## Nicole429

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## ilovemykids

Coco Chanel my fav.


----------



## pm1973

Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - Light Blue_


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere


----------



## LadyIllusion

YSL - Paris


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hemes apres la mousson


----------



## Nicole429

Flowerbomb


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## natassha68

Chloe' Intense


----------



## lieu12

Gucci envy me


----------



## zjajkj

vera wang


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## vanilje

Chanel-Chance


----------



## PrincessShan

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## lieu12

Prada amber


----------



## stacyglam

miss dior cherie - love it


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacbos Daisy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

B&BW White Cherry Blossom


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## cri22366

BlondeBarbie said:


> Thanks Swanky!
> 
> Today it's Marc Jacobs Lola for me.


As every day in the summer: Chanel Nr. 19 or Cristalle.


----------



## cri22366

Chanel Cristalle Eau de Parfum


----------



## princesspig

Hermes hermessence Iris Ukiyoé


----------



## Nicole429

BBW Coconut Pineapple


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## Love Of My Life

kilian oud...


----------



## zjajkj

escada


----------



## cri22366

Calèche by Hermès.


----------



## PrincessGina

Chloe


----------



## Nicole429

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## MakeupDIY

Dior Midnight Poison


----------



## Mitzy

VS Dream Angels Forever. MMMM, blackberries.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl paris


----------



## sunglow

DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom


----------



## needloub

CK one


----------



## MakeupDIY

Anna Sui Flight of Fancy


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

VS Secrent Moments Girls' Night


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## ashleydanielle4

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy.


----------



## allaboutdaniel

chanel allure homme... i think i oversprayed it tho lol


----------



## christyblue1

D&G Rose The One


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## ashtray-girl

prada tendre edp


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## PrincessGina

Chloe


----------



## Nicole429

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## zjajkj

hugo boss


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## Nicole429

Viva La Juicy


----------



## octopus17

White Linen - Estee Lauder


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

VS Pink With A Splash in Warm & Cozy


----------



## Nicole429

VS Bombshell Summer


----------



## Ilgin

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## octopus17

White Linen - Estee Lauder


----------



## zjajkj

woods


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## nc.girl

Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture


----------



## PrincessGina

miss dior cherie. new version.


----------



## Nat

Chanel Chance - Eau Tendre


----------



## nekonat

burberry sport


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bath and Body Works - P.S I Love You

A cheapie, but it smells soooooooo good! And I can't believe that the plonkers are stopping making it! I hate when they do that!


----------



## Hielostar

LAVANILA Vanilla Coconut


----------



## I_schlove_you

Vera wang princess. I love it! I want to try v&r flowerbomb next


----------



## Nicole429

Nat said:


> Chanel Chance - Eau Tendre



Me too


----------



## Nat

Nicole429 said:


> Me too



You've got great taste, ma'am


----------



## aliceanna

J'Adore


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori pink butteryfly.


----------



## purse143

Chanel coco mademoiselle parfum


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Love Of My Life

the iconic Chanel no.5


----------



## notoriousliz

Juicy Couture Peace & Love


----------



## btobias

Chanel Chance


----------



## Lapis

Hermes rose ikebana


----------



## Nicole429

BBW Lemon Vanilla


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## sunglow

J'adore L'or by Dior


----------



## shoegal

Serge Lutens - A la nuit


----------



## panties

Le Labo Gaiac 10


----------



## ashleyroe

stila - creme bouquet.


----------



## Nicole429

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana....


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## knics33

Nicole429 said:


> DKNY Be Delicious


 
Same here (the original)... it is perfect for summer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Nicole429

knics33 said:


> Same here (the original)... it is perfect for summer.



It is.  Yesterday I wore it for the first time and I loved it!

Today, Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## babymelsmom

Inspire by Lollia - one of my favorite summer scents


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sunglow

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lavanilla Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## another day

Aqua Allrgoria Jasminora Guerlain - absolutely in love with this parfume


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsTGreen said:


> Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


Again today.


----------



## Nicole429

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## ashleyroe

bath and body twilight woods.


----------



## mspera

Creed - Spring Flowers


----------



## sunglow

Dior Escale a Pondichery


----------



## boarbb

dior addict2


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla...


----------



## Phédre

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## pmburk

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## Nicole429

Viva La Juicy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## PrincessGina

Escada S


----------



## princesspig

My absolute favourite of all times: Escada Sport Feeling Free. I think it was discontinued years ago, but I still have a bit left. I wish they would make it again!


----------



## ashleyroe

chloe.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## rlallen

Diptyque _34 Blvd St.Germain_


----------



## Nicole429

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## wetbandit42

Blumarine Blugirl Jus No. 1. Love it - very summery!


----------



## ohlalaitsamd

Viva la Juicy...my fave


----------



## zjajkj

Vera wang


----------



## anniemae22

Philosophy - Falling in Love


----------



## it'sanaddiction

CK One Summer 2005 edition


----------



## Blo0ondi

Givenchy press play >> purple!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5 Parfum


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## ashleyroe

escada taj sunset.


----------



## steven300

D&G 3-L'Imperactrice its realy good and great


----------



## missgiannina

rebl fleur rihanna


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Bellagigi

Marc Jacobs Violet


----------



## Nat

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Christinedaaefa

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## chrunchy

Guerlain Idylle


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## bnjj

I can't remember the last time I bought a less expensive perfume but I kept hearing how lovely With Love by Hilary Duff smells so I bought a bottle.  I'm wearing it for the first time today and like it so far.


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## koolkatsklan

Chloe Love!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L'Occitaine Calanques


----------



## zjajkj

woods


----------



## tatertot

Bvlgari mon jasmin noir


----------



## dontalley

Vanitas by Versace!


----------



## Moosey.

Light Blue. ;D


----------



## sunglow

Dior J'adore


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## nicci404

Escada - Taj Sunset


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL PAris


----------



## Bella613

Sample of "Boyfriend"


----------



## PrincessShan

"Wistaria" by The Garden Party -- love it, but my DH hates it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Laura Mercier Neroli


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres le mousson


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## christyblue1

Jo Malone Red Roses


----------



## Nicole429

Coach Poppy


----------



## lieu12

Gucci guilty


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Clinique Happy


----------



## mbarbi

anna sui secret wish


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Nicole429

Burberry The Beat


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle - bit of a favourite at the minute


----------



## ohlalaitsamd

narciso  rodriguez essence..am in LOVE with this!


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## Dukeprincess

Jo Malone White Jasmine Mint & Fresh Lime Blossom


----------



## wetbandit42

Rihanna Reb'l Fleur


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## toobabyish

Today I wore Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto Dreams.

Tomorrow will be Benefit's Maybe Baby.


----------



## KayuuKathey

David Yurman


----------



## yangyang

Eau so Daisy


----------



## zjajkj

Escada


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Bronze Goddess


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## yellow08

VR-Flower Bomb


----------



## Kansashalo

Very Hollywood by Michael Kors


----------



## tatertot

Cartier Declaration


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## PrincessGina

givenchy very irresistable tropical


----------



## ashleyroe

versace bright crystal!


----------



## Nicole429

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique X


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere


----------



## mspera

Chanel Chance - Eau Tendre


----------



## ashleyroe

juicy couture, via la juicy.


----------



## Nicole429

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## KayuuKathey

Anna Sui flight of fancy


----------



## ashleyroe

sample of: aquolina pink sugar.


----------



## christyblue1

Chloe Rose Edition


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

victoria's secret pink with a splash bold & playful


----------



## Nat

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Caramella-thing

Chloe Chloé Eau de Toilette


----------



## it'sanaddiction

VS Heavenly Summer


----------



## thecharmedwife

Burberry London


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

YSL Parisienne


----------



## pquiles

Chloe


----------



## sunglow

Dior Escale a Pondichery


----------



## FancyPants

Guerlain - pampelune


----------



## PrincessGina

guerlain allegoria tiare mimosa


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## mymeimei02

Tocca-Cleopatra 
A nice spicy floral not too strong just a hint of exotic


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Nicole429

Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy


----------



## Miss.Sunshine

Miss Dior Cherie by Christian Dior


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## ilovemykids

Angel


----------



## christyblue1

My new fave = Chloe Rose Edition


----------



## Nicole429

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ed Hardy Hearts & Daggers


----------



## MulberryKate

Beautiful - Estee Lauder. I love it.


----------



## winnie86

gucci guilty


----------



## bnjj

B&BW Vanilla Bean Noel


----------



## candiebear

aquolina pink sugar. I enjoy smelling like cotton candy, haha.


----------



## chinkee21

Bpal Antique Lace


----------



## calzz

Leslie Blodgett's Perfume Diaries in Bare Skin


----------



## Nicole429

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique X


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## tosh

Bond No 9 Fire Island


----------



## zjajkj

escada


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ Daisy


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Bunny love

Gucci II


----------



## octopus17

J'Adore by Dior


----------



## ByeKitty

Dior Escale à Portofino


----------



## Nicole429

Coach Poppy


----------



## Miss.Sunshine

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I wore Marc Jacobs Lola today


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## missgiannina

avon haiku


----------



## ByeKitty

Hermès Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## Nicole429

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## LaurenStephanie

Miss dior cherie


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW White Citrus


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Pink sugar sensual


----------



## thenorthwood

Lovely Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## octopus17

Estee Lauder White Linen


----------



## bnjj

Vanilla Bean Noel


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## zjajkj

loewe


----------



## Candice0985

Hermes Le Mediterreane- the fig one


----------



## GingerSnap527

Victoria's Secret Bombshell Mist (it's a gym clothes/work-out/go to Publix kind of day)


----------



## sunglow

J'adore


----------



## Theoutfitter08

Not really a perfume but a body spray I picked up from B&BW today

Secret Wonderland... smells soooo good!


----------



## Nicole429

BBW Into the Wild


----------



## pandako

Holy Water / Demeter


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

I fancy you - Jessica Simpson


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## ciatta

Bois de Paradis by Parfums DelRae


----------



## zjajkj

escada


----------



## Christinedaaefa

thenorthwood said:


> Lovely Sarah Jessica Parker



I love lovely by SJP, It's one of my favourites.

I'm wearing Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Angelic Pretty

^ Me too!

I'm wearing Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Nicole429

Harajuku Lovers Love


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

VS Fantasies Lost in Fantasy Lotion


----------



## Ilgin

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## zjajkj

Lanvin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

DKNY Fresh


----------



## nicci404

Escada - Taj Sunset


----------



## Nicole429

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## serascarousel

ForStrangeWomen's Winter Kitty


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Creed Acqua Fiorentina


----------



## Bunny love

viva la juicy


----------



## Asscher Cut

BBW Moonlight Magic


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Alba109

Diesel Fuel For Life today ~ I wear mostly perfume but there are some colognes that I adore


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sally.m

I am embarrased to admit - i have just been to the chemist and sprayed on Glee, the purple bottle. Its really really nice - i will be buying it!! *cringe*


----------



## Nicole429

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Lola69

Chance chanel


----------



## sajda

Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille-yes, it's a bit heavy for summer but a light spritz is not overpowering. it's a great contrast to the cloying ouds that dominate the souks here in Jeddah.


----------



## zjajkj

Lanvin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Serenifly

Mary Kay 'Thinking of you'


----------



## serascarousel

Bond No 9 Bleecker St


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel bois de iles


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Jeannam2008

Lola - Marc Jacobs


----------



## zjajkj

lanvin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## octopus17

Estee Lauder White Linen


----------



## echolex

Egyptian Musk fragrance oil.


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## zjajkj

escada


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Angel


----------



## it'sanaddiction

J Lo Love and Light


----------



## octopus17

White Linen


----------



## celebsadoptme

Jo Malone Oud & Bergamot


----------



## Love Of My Life

iconic Chnel no5


----------



## lovefirey

Burberry London


----------



## Nicole429

Burberry The Beat


----------



## Pinkalicious

YSL Baby Doll


----------



## manditex

agua de violettes (baby perfume)


----------



## Necromancer

Shi by Alfred Sung


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chloe


----------



## octopus17

Le Dix


----------



## Necromancer

Blue Grass by Elizabeth Arden


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## tatertot

Blvgari Mon Jasmin Noir


----------



## Nicole429

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## sunglow

Dior J'adore


----------



## arireyes

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## curlygirlsd

Chanel Beige


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## OMG3kids

Chanel Chance eau fraiche


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Coach's new Poppy Floral Perfume~Love it!*


----------



## Stacyy

Marc Jacobs - Lola


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Permanently back to wearing D&G Light Blue!  

I'm allergic to my favorite, Chanel Chance (Eau Fraiche)


----------



## Sweetpea83

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Coach's new Poppy Floral Perfume~Love it!*




I love it too!


Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Sweetpea83 said:


> I love it too!
> 
> 
> Vera Wang-Princess.


 * It has such a softer scent from the other's that Coach has out..It reminds me of flowers. I used to like the original signature scent, but this one just seems more feminine..I also like Princess by Vera Wang~*


----------



## OMG3kids

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> Permanently back to wearing D&G Light Blue!
> 
> I'm allergic to my favorite, Chanel Chance (Eau Fraiche)



OH NO!!! Sorry to hear that.  
The Chance eau fraiche is my fave, too.  Glad you have a back-up, though.  I actually had someone ask me if I was wearing Light Blue.  I've never tried it, but it must be very similar to C. E. F.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Serge Lutens Chergui


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jessica Simpson Fancy


----------



## novella

YSL Elle


----------



## Bunny love

aquolina pink sugar


----------



## x0juicy

Viva la JUICY YUM


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## OMG3kids

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Jessica Simpson Fancy



That's such a nice one!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Moon Sparkle


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Chanel Chance


----------



## ashleyroe

coach poppy


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*The new Coach poppy floral *


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Nicole429

Coach Poppy


----------



## Sweetpea83

^

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Elara

Jo Malone Lime Basil Mandarin.


----------



## nc.girl

Ralph Lauren- Cool


----------



## ashleyroe

coach legacy


----------



## omgblonde

Vera Wang - Glam Princess


----------



## knics33

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## gga

Creed Sublime Vanille.  I'm finding myself really drawn to fragrances.  I went through a period in my early twenties when I was obsessed with perfumes, and I seem to be cycling back.  Has that happened to anyone here?  I'm wondering if this is going to be a super-short obsession or a long-lasting thing.


----------



## wtmontana

Lola by Marc Jacobs perfume with a bit of Lush's Vanillary solid perfume on my wrists.


----------



## zjajkj

escada


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## Espinosa

Neroli by Laura Mercier


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## taniherd

Bvlgari BLV II


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Madison Square Park


----------



## LuxePRW

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## NoSnowHere

Love Spell - Victoria's Secret


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lilly Pulitzer Wink


----------



## alice87

Halo by Victoria's secret


----------



## Moonlight123

Jo Malon


----------



## zjajkj

escada


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Chaneller

_Esprit_ d'_Oscar by _Oscar de la Renta


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana...


----------



## TexaninPA

Victoria's Secret's Very Sexy


----------



## Nicole429

Ed Hardy Love & Luck


----------



## sass000

Lovely - Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Snow.Angel

Embrace by Victoria secret


----------



## becks.

Bright Crystal by Versace!


----------



## chicabook

Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Victoria Secrets~ Bombshell*


----------



## zjajkj

vera wang


----------



## nekonat

lotus sake by tokyo milk!


----------



## chrunchy

Elie Saab - Le Parfum


----------



## cookie1

Love Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## horsefeathers

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> New thread!
> 
> Previous thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html


Victor & Rolfe Eau Mega, love it!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## zjajkj

Woods


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Burberry The Beat. I love it because no one else here wears it.


----------



## loves

L'occitane honey gentle water


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

philosophy unconditional love


----------



## chrunchy

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## elleestbelle

bond no. 9 madison soiree


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Coach's Poppy Floral Perfume~*


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## sunglow

Dior Escale aux Marquises


----------



## nicci404

Escada - Taj Sunset


----------



## zjajkj

Chanel No. 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## loves

Creed virgin island water... It's boiling hot ATM, might as well go for something that reminds me of the beach


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## octopus17

Georgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## chanel*liz

hermes voyage


----------



## zjajkj

hugo boss


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## chrunchy

Thomas Sabo - Charm Rose


----------



## loves

Aesop Marrakech


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sweeteataylor

Marc Jacobs LOLA


----------



## gingerfarm

Dior Addict 2


----------



## sass000

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## TexaninPA

Amarige de Givenchy


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Victoria's Secret Incredible


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## zjajkj

escada


----------



## ashleyroe

a cartier sample.


----------



## luciabugia

I'm old fashioned.. I believe that one should have a signature smell, one and only one.  I've been using White Linen classic by Estee Lauder for the past 20 years.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## loves

Day Chanel eau premiere
Night it's so hot I'm using 4711


----------



## sweeteataylor

Prada Milano


----------



## octopus17

Kenzo Flower


----------



## octopus17

luciabugia said:


> I'm old fashioned.. I believe that one should have a signature smell, one and only one.  I've been using White Linen classic by Estee Lauder for the past 20 years.



A most wonderful and delicious fragrance - gorgeous!


----------



## nicci404

Escada - Taj Sunset


----------



## Pinkalicious

Gucci Flora soooo yummy


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

philosophy unconditional love


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Into The Wild


----------



## Bagluvvahh

philosophy falling in love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## piperlu

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Jayne1

L'Artisan Ananas Fizz


----------



## jazmini

Hermés Un Jardin sur le Toit


----------



## chrunchy

Hermès Un Jardin Sur Le Nil


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## carterazo

Coach Poppy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## mspera

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## ashleyjena

Marc Jacobs Daisy -- my go-to perfume.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Clinique Happy


----------



## perlefine

Marc Jacobs Lemon Splash


----------



## LiMelissa

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh. I'm in love with this floral scent!


----------



## taniherd

Lush Lust solid perfume.


----------



## ellacoach

Issey Miyake Florale


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Coach Poppy - Seems to be popular


----------



## ClassicFab

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## ashleyroe

stila creme bouquet


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Iced White by A Dozen Roses


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## loves

Chanel eau premiere


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Armani Diamonds


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L'Occitane Fleur Cherie


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sass000

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Bag-terfly

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## alexandra28

Noir by Victoria Secret


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## it'sanaddiction

EL Wild Elixir


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Enchante

L.A.M.B by Gwen Stefani


----------



## MissAshley

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Woodbutterfly

Chanel Chance


----------



## noon

YSL Parisienne extreme


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## trueshoelove2

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## nc.girl

Escada- Into The Blue


----------



## octopus17

Estee Lauder - White Linen.


----------



## mustardcutter

CK one ...smells better (and more feminine for some reason) as the day goes on


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## alyssa18o6

Marc Jacobs - Daisy.


----------



## Blo0ondi

alien limted eddtion for summer!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MJ - Daisy


----------



## NoSnowHere

Philosophy pure grace


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## aliciadoll

YSL Parisienne... my favorite


----------



## octopus17

I've got Womanity on my right wrist which does really smell like the sea after a bit and I think deserves a lot of praise. It's unusual and unique and lovely. However, I'm wearing Aura by Swarovski (believe Clarins had something to do with this) on my left wrist, and all down my cleavage and behind my neck, because I bought it. It's not a unique smell to me though as I swear I've smelt the same scent (or very similar) about 20 years ago. Lovely though...


----------



## sunglow

Versace Versus


----------



## MissAshley

Marc Jacobs Grapefruit


----------



## wetbandit42

Rihanna Reb'l Fleur


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## vanilje

Chanel - cristalle eau verte


----------



## Spendaholic

Guerlain - Idylle - Sample bottle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Dolce & Gabbana- The One


----------



## kittenelle

kenzo flower


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Oh, I love that fragrance!
Today I am wearing Liasons Dangerouses by Kilian.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Wearing Burberry Brit Red.


----------



## trueshoelove2

coco mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## strabagsmus

Tova. The original scent.... but running low on supply ;(


----------



## Nicole429

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## manditex

Gucci-Envy


----------



## emma72stone

has anyone smelled Kim Kardashians new Love frangance?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## loves

The different company's sel de vetiver


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## KayuuKathey

Dolce & Gabbana Rose The One


----------



## mzbag

Chanel Chance


----------



## Eddie Runner

If you are talking about today itself I am wearing no perfume as such, actually i don't like them much. Do you have any suggestion about what should I try. I like lighter smelled perfumes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel bois des iles


----------



## sweeteataylor

Stella


----------



## sass000

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## sunglow

Versace Versus


----------



## NoSnowHere

Light Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## zjajkj

hermes


----------



## materialistic85

dkny "pure"


----------



## sweeteataylor

Trish by Trish McEvoy


----------



## randr21

lanvin arpege


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Philosophy Summer Grace


----------



## sass000

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## listrikmu

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Kelly


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Chanel Chance


----------



## pradaholic

Lime Basil & Mandarin layer with Wild Fig And Cassis ... both by Jo Malone


----------



## princess_vivi87

chanel chance eau fraiche  in love with it


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sajda

Martine Micaleff Patchouli Eau de Parfum


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sweeteataylor

Vera Wang Rock Princess


----------



## sunglow

Versace Versus


----------



## Blo0ondi

not a prefum perfum.. the body shop vanila!


----------



## Lanier

Bond #9 Fire Island


----------



## ashleyroe

cant get enough of versace - bright crystal.


----------



## wtmontana

Beyonce's new perfume _Heat_ as well as some of the solid perfume on my wrists of that same one, and I think I spritzed a bit of Harajuku Lover's _Lil' Angel_ perfume on my clothes this morning too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford neroli...


----------



## jesscat

Fergie Outspoken Intense


----------



## MakeupDIY

Jennifer Lopez love & glamour perfume - Recent present and i'm determined to use it all up ^.^


----------



## taniherd

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## ruthie_1

Chanel - Chance


----------



## sweeteataylor

#9, Trish McEvoy


----------



## TheBeautyScoop

Today it has been DKNY Red Delicious - yummy!


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes


----------



## TheBeautyScoop

Marc Jacobs, Daisy!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## sweeteataylor

Marc Jacobs


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dior! Miss Cherie.


----------



## TheBeautyScoop

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Dior! Miss Cherie.



I am currently lusting after this perfume, I neeeeeeeeeeeeeed it. x


----------



## zjajkj

hermes


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Un Jardin sur le Toit


----------



## NoSnowHere

Stella Nude


----------



## Cait

V&R Flowerbomb EDP


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Today I'm wearing Especially Escada! 

Fab one and I'm pretty excited because I'm allowed to wear it b4 the launch in September in Germany.


----------



## nicci404

Escada - Taj Sunset


----------



## nicci404

its_a_keeper said:


> Today I'm wearing Especially Escada!
> 
> Fab one and I'm pretty excited because I'm allowed to wear it b4 the launch in September in Germany.



 I really love Escada, what does it smell like?!


----------



## its_a_keeper

nicci404 said:


> I really love Escada, what does it smell like?!



Me too! I got the taj sunset as well and still a moon sparkle 
So in love with those every year fraquences.

The new Especially Escada smells first like pear and laterz like roses with yalang yalang. Really nice one. But the scent is a little more heavy cauz it's an eau de Parfum.
But still right for a "summer feeling"


----------



## zjajkj

hermes kelly caleche


----------



## ablankpalette

Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

D&G Light Blue... i still love it!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Victoria Secret - Secret Charm


----------



## babyontheway

Marc Jacob lola


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## robotindisguise

Naughty Alice - Vivienne Westwood


----------



## CaliMel

Hanai Mori Butterfly. It's my favorite and garners lots of compliments when I wear it. It's light and warm smelling without being overpowering.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## ashleyroe

aquolina pink sugar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Bunny love

chanel chance tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois de iles


----------



## babypie

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Vuittonella

Marc Jacobs, DAISY EAU SO FRESH


----------



## nicci404

its_a_keeper said:


> Me too! I got the taj sunset as well and still a moon sparkle
> So in love with those every year fraquences.
> 
> The new Especially Escada smells first like pear and laterz like roses with yalang yalang. Really nice one. But the scent is a little more heavy cauz it's an eau de Parfum.
> But still right for a "summer feeling"



sounds really nice! I hope it comes out in the states too.


----------



## JA_UK

VCA Oriens


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Un Jardin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Calabash

Hi! New member! Don't mean to crash but I'm wearing Carried Away (BB&W)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## zjajkj

Lanvin


----------



## Diva Divina

Trish McEvoy Number 9 --Just bought it yesterday.


----------



## sansandy

Escada Ocean Lounge


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## JA_UK

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## sweeteataylor

Diva Divina said:


> Trish McEvoy Number 9 --Just bought it yesterday.



It's one of my staples   Great choice!


----------



## sweeteataylor

Vera Wang Bouquet


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

VS Girl's Night


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## Bunny love

pink sugar


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## kings_20

Elizabeth Arden Mediterranean.  Love this scent!  Reminds me of the beach.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Into The Wild


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## gga

JAR Jarling


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## luvmy3girls

Jo Malone...always...


----------



## Bunny love

pink sugar


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## gga

Creed Sublime Vanille layered with Guerlain Tonka Imperiale.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Bath & Body Work Cucumber Melon Body Mist


----------



## butterfly_baby

balenciaga..a lil bit expensive but looooove 








*Linking your blog is against forum rules.*


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## KayuuKathey

Nanette Lepore


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Un Jardin


----------



## chrunchy

Issey Miyake - L`Eau d`Issey Florale


----------



## KayuuKathey

Jasmin Noir by Bvlgari


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## gga

Amouage Tribute Attar.


----------



## qudz104

this arabian oud my BIL brought back for me from dubai. its actually really nice! the key is to not spray too much or youll knock yourself out, along with everyone around you, lol.


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## flwrgirl

Gucci - Guilty


----------



## EMMY

Jimmy Choo


----------



## mzbag

Coco Mademoiselle Body Cream


----------



## octopus17

Aura by Swarovski


----------



## Jeannam2008

B&BW Body Spray - Country Chic


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson....


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## glamourdoll.

YSL Parisienne


----------



## zjajkj

Lanvin


----------



## KSkars

Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Tiare Mimosa
I dont really like it...............


----------



## Love Of My Life

LA Perla...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## gga

Guerlain Apres l'Ondee


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## sunglow

Dior Escale a Pondichery


----------



## 2shai_

Givenchy Naturally Chic


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Un Jardin


----------



## chrunchy

Lancôme Ô de L'Orangerie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## gga

Nasomatto Nuda


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## NoSnowHere

I spritzed CK Euphoria at Ulta. It gave me a horrible headache.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Into The Wild


----------



## Ellapretty

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## KayuuKathey

J'Adore by Dior.


----------



## Missy1726

J'Adore by Dior


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Bath & Body Works Cucumber Melon


----------



## zjajkj

Lanvin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## sammi_nysh

Stella Sheer by Stella McCartney. LOVE IT!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Flight of Fancy ---Anna Sui


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

B&BW Cucumber Melon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson...


----------



## omgblonde

Britney Spears - Radiance


----------



## ShkBass

D&G Light Blue


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Un Jardin


----------



## elleestbelle

madison soiree by bond no 9


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## gga

Guerlain Iris Ganache


----------



## girlb

Creed - Virgin Island Water


----------



## Elara

Chanel - Coco


----------



## loves

L'artisan jatamansi


----------



## Bunny love

CHANEL Chance Tendre


----------



## octopus17

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## ashleyroe

VS vanilla lace.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## klj

Trish McEvoy No. 9..Blackberry and vanilla


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Marc Jacobs - Oh, Lola!


----------



## loves

Tea for two


----------



## KayuuKathey

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## loves

For bedtime, j&j powder mist cologne


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## SocialiteCloset

Chanel Allure!   I LOVE>.......


----------



## TheBeautyScoop

Boss Orange Sunset!


----------



## babyontheway

Bond 9 Bryant park


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Chanel No5 Premiere~I love the Powdery scent of this one!*


----------



## Leena24

Armani Amethyst


----------



## sweeteataylor

Burberry


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJ Daisy


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## zjajkj

Hugo Boss


----------



## chrunchy

Hermès - Un Jardin sur le Nil


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## CocoB

Tocca Florence - so summery and pretty....thinking I'll have to change soon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## anniemae22

Philosophy Falling in Love


----------



## gga

Nasomatto China White


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## alexandra28

Bronze Goddess by ester lauder


----------



## zjajkj

Lanvin


----------



## slip

Juliette has a gun citizen queen


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Philosophy Summer Grace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## knics33

Armani Code


----------



## JulieDiva

A sample of Elie Saab...smells divine!!!!!  I think this is my new MH perfume!


----------



## gga

Gobin Daudé Seve Exquise


----------



## tatertot

Bond New York Scent of Peace


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Madison Square Park


----------



## zjajkj

Coco Chanel


----------



## babybluegirl

Lanvin Rumeur 2 (rose?)


----------



## Thisca

Cherie from Dior. I love this perfume! It's so girly


----------



## gga

Hermes Parfum d'Hermes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## oceansportrait

Nina Ricci Nina =)


----------



## taniherd

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## madnabsmom

Dolce & Gabbana, Light Blue... Smells so yummy, and the Mens fragrance is yummy also!


----------



## gga

scrubbed off Parfum d'Hermes, replaced it with Puredistance M, which suits my mood better.


----------



## antschulina

coco mademoiselle - chanel


----------



## Cait

MJ Lola.


----------



## Bunny love

Chanel chance tendre


----------



## flwrgirl

Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## cristalena56

delicious cotton candy


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Un Jardin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## mbarbi

Marc jacobs eau so fresh


----------



## taniherd

Lush Lust


----------



## gga

Laura Biagiotti Venezia


----------



## tiffanystar

Tam Dao by Diptyque


----------



## sweeteataylor

Vera Wang  (original)


----------



## knics33

Britney Spears Curious... and oldie/cheapie, but I ADORE it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Lily Pulitzer Squeeze


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Washington Square


----------



## gga

Guerlain 180 Ans


----------



## rx4dsoul

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Neroli


----------



## taniherd

LaVanila Pure Vanilla


----------



## Bunny love

viva la juicy


----------



## flwrgirl

Flowerbomb


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## star1ight18

Bliss


----------



## gga

Lubin Black Jade


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Chanel Chance eau de parfum, my favorite.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## zjajkj

Hugo Boss


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## gga

Guerlain Vol de Nuit Evasion


----------



## nillacobain

Avon - Little Black Dress


----------



## loves

L'eau serge lutens


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## gga

Nombre Noir


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## KayuuKathey

Was wearing Couture Couture by Juicy.


----------



## oceansportrait

Comptoir Sud Pacifique's Vanille Coco. Got it as a sample when I bought something from Sephora. This perfume is wayyyy too strong though. The vanilla scent is giving me a headache ^^; Shame, because I usually love vanilla fragrances (not when it's this obvious and this headache inducing though X_X)


----------



## gga

guerlain shalimar...an oldie, but one of my fallbacks.  I can't remember a time when I didn't love Shalimar, Mitsouko, or L'Heure Bleu.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Lacoste Touch of Pink


----------



## Bunny love

chanel chance tendre


----------



## semicollante

Gucci Flora=my favorite floral scent


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## NoSnowHere

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## VADFH3

Victoria's Secret Love Rocks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Clean Perfume.


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Un Jardin


----------



## mjj808

coco mademoiselle EDP


----------



## loves

hanging at home cologne, J&J powder mist


----------



## chrunchy

Marc Jacobs - Daisy Hot Pink Edition


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## gga

Jarling


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Ralph Lauren Pure Turquoise


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## octopus17

J'Adore by Dior


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## gga

Mona di Orio, Les Nombres D'Or Oud


----------



## taniherd

Hermes des Merveilles


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## zjajkj

Lanvin


----------



## gee

D&G L'imperatrice


----------



## gga

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

MrsTGreen said:


> Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)



I ran out of this a while back..need to buy it again, love it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love , Chloe


----------



## ivycrane

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle. I found it the perfect perfume to go shopping with. I find it the perfect perfume for lots of other occasions as well, but it's always awesome for shopping!


----------



## bagsforme

MrsTGreen said:


> Love , Chloe



I'm wearing it too.  Its my new favorite.


----------



## cristalena56

Delicious cotton candy


----------



## robotindisguise

marc jacobs - eau so fresh daisy


----------



## gga

Chanel Cuir de Russie


----------



## bnjj

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## chrunchy

Jil Sander - Eve


----------



## Chaneller

Guerlain Samsara


----------



## zjajkj

Givenchy


----------



## Eunika

Daisy Marc Jacobs Eau So Fresh.


----------



## chrunchy

Prada - Candy


----------



## bnjj

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## gga

Guerlain Spiriteuse Double Vanille


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo


----------



## DanieC

Dior- Pure poison.


----------



## mzbag

True Religion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## dollface53

Jil Sander #4


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Coach Poppy Floral~*


----------



## Kathd

Hermès - un jardin sur le toit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## gga

Crepe de Chine


----------



## Mekinfrance

ORIENS - Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## dollface53

Bill Blass Nude


----------



## sunglow

Dior J'adore


----------



## Bunny love

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## scrpo83

Femme - Hugo Boss


----------



## Cait

Tokyo Milk Let Them Eat Cake


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## LVOE__8.7

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## dollface53

Christian Dior Poison (the original)


----------



## octopus17

Un Bois Vanille by Serge Lutens


----------



## clu13

Elie Saab


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no 5


----------



## wongy74

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## gga

Guerlain Guet-Apens


----------



## rx4dsoul

cK one summer 2005 edition


----------



## dollface53

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## chrunchy

Marc Jacobs - Oh Lola!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## sunglow

J'adore L'or


----------



## mzbag

Chanel No. 5 perfume


----------



## zjajkj

hermes un jardin


----------



## northernbelle33

I wore Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift today

(don't laugh at me lol)


----------



## yukijean

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Cait

Guerlain Shalimar.


----------



## clevercat

Etro viccolo fiori


----------



## gga

JAR Bolt of Lightning


----------



## bnjj

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## creditcardfire

Gga - how do you like it? Ive been considering getting some JAR samples from The Perfumed Court

Cait - Have you tried the new Shalimar Parfum Initial? Am curious to hear what real Guerlainistas think of it (Im not a fan of Shalimar but the reviews of Parfum Initial are tempting me).

I'm wearing CB I Hate Perfume in November today, because I feel all autumnal.


----------



## gga

creditcardfire said:


> Gga - how do you like it? Ive been considering getting some JAR samples from The Perfumed Court
> 
> Cait - Have you tried the new Shalimar Parfum Initial? Am curious to hear what real Guerlainistas think of it (Im not a fan of Shalimar but the reviews of Parfum Initial are tempting me).
> 
> I'm wearing CB I Hate Perfume in November today, because I feel all autumnal.



I love 4 of the 6 samples I tried from TPC.  I love those girls.  They've saved me tons of money and aggravation in the past.  I love getting to sample stuff like JAR scents several times before buying, thanks to them.

My favorites are Diamond Water, Jarling, Bolt of Lightning, and oddly enough, Ferme Tes Yeux.  The last one is pretty challenging, and if it didn't throw me back into a memory of being 5 and in NYC with my mom, I'd probably not like it.  But it does.  The other two JARs don't move me at all, for whatever reason.


----------



## zjajkj

Lanvin


----------



## dollface53

Anne Pliska


----------



## ladyisobel

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Chanel Allure


----------



## KayuuKathey

Burberry Sport


----------



## Touch

flower bomb


----------



## dollface53

Chanel Allure


----------



## taniherd

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude


----------



## MissCara

I'm wearing Tokyo Milk's "Honey and Moon" today.  My new Autumn go-to.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach-Poppy.


----------



## Bunny love

viva la juicy


----------



## creditcardfire

Thanks GGA. Yeah, TPC is a lifesaver - I would be a lot poorer than I am without them! May I ask what you specifically thought of Jarling? I'm an almond fiend and have heard from other almond fiends who either loved or meh-ed it. Can you compare it to any other almondy scents?

Btw, I have a carrier bag (plastic, usual size) full to stuffed with perfume samples. I REALLY need to get into MUA and do some swappies!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Clive Christian "C"


----------



## ashleyroe

escada taj sunset.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sunglow

Love, Chloe


----------



## zjajkj

Loewe


----------



## Livia1

trying out Chanel no.19 Poudré - it's really gorgeous but not for me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Blo0ondi

YSL belle


----------



## gga

Alexander McQueen Kingdom


----------



## chantelles bags

Angel Thierry Mugler!! My ultimate favourite!!


----------



## dollface53

Creed Fleurissimo


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori - pink butterfly.


----------



## GypsyWater

MissCara said:


> I'm wearing Tokyo Milk's "Honey and Moon" today. My new Autumn go-to.


 
I love that one!!! I buy small sizes from the Perfumed Court and I got a mini spray of that one. I bought the full size of Dead Sexy 

today: Pure Virgin by The Different Company.  It smells like Play-Doh, in a good way.


----------



## Bunny love

viva la juicy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bottega Veneta...


----------



## bnjj

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## dollface53

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Mekinfrance

Idole - Armani


----------



## GypsyWater

Hermes Jardin Mousson....from a sample...I won't be wearing this one again.


----------



## dreamingisfree

Chanel - Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## saracc

Calvin Klein Ecstacy


----------



## KayuuKathey

Burberry Sport.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## cristalena56

delicious cotton candy.. I have never gotten so many compliments wearing a perfume.. this perfume though at least 3 or 4 people will stop and ask you what you are wearing


----------



## HauteMama

Gucci Guilty Intense.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Sensual Amber


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## babyontheway

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## dress1

Beautiful(Estee Lauder)


----------



## ChiChi143

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## dollface53

Dior Poison (original one)


----------



## dollface53

HauteMama said:


> Gucci Guilty Intense.



Do you have the Gucci EDP by Gucci from about 6 years ago in the very heavy round glass bottle, brown juice. I love that one. Can you compare this to that?


----------



## Mekinfrance

Ô de Lancôme


----------



## sunglow

J'adore L'or


----------



## Cait

Love, Chloe EDP


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Clive Christian- "C"


----------



## chrunchy

Marc Jacobs - Daisy Hot Pink


----------



## cfca22

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## Bunny love

Gucci II


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## VuittonsLover

Eau De Star


----------



## HauteMama

dollface53 said:


> Do you have the Gucci EDP by Gucci from about 6 years ago in the very heavy round glass bottle, brown juice. I love that one. Can you compare this to that?


 
I am sorry; I am a relative newcomer to Gucci fragrances and I haven't tried any others. I don't know what past ones were like, and I've only compared the Intense to the regular Guilty. I wish I could be of more help.


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## dollface53

HauteMama said:


> I am sorry; I am a relative newcomer to Gucci fragrances and I haven't tried any others. I don't know what past ones were like, and I've only compared the Intense to the regular Guilty. I wish I could be of more help.



it is no problem, thank you for replying. I may get a sample from ebay. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## dollface53

my new purchase, TokyoMilk "Honey & The Moon"


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## taniherd

Bath and Body Works Dark Kiss


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Dallastxcutie

CanCan by Paris Hilton, it is sweet and subtle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## clu13

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## dollface53

Anne Pliska


----------



## chrunchy

Giorgio Armani - Acqua di Gioia


----------



## baghag411

Philosophy's "Pure"


----------



## Coco Belle

Swelteringly hot here. Hermes _Un Jardin Apres La Mousson_


----------



## mama0306

Just got Jessica Simpson I Fancy You last night and I love it!  I also got Jessica Simpson Fancy Love but I didn't care for it I gave it to my mom.


----------



## babyontheway

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## rainrowan

Chanel No. 19


----------



## Noi_82

Lancome Miracle


----------



## zjajkj

Lanvin


----------



## ashleyroe

versace bright crystal.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Cashmere Mist


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## dollface53

Creed Fleurissimo


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Elie Saab


----------



## scrpo83

Be Delicious DKNY


----------



## zjajkj

Woods


----------



## nc.girl

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## knics33

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## fredriquefinds

Hanae mori -butterfly. Sweet and delicate.


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Pacifica Spanish Amber


----------



## nicci404

Escada - Taj Sunset


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## sun.shyne

Sweetpea83 said:


> Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


 
_Ditto _


----------



## dollface53

Sotto Voce by Laura Biagiotti


----------



## qudz104

ralph lauren romance.. my fave!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## MJDaisy

northernbelle33 said:


> I wore Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift today
> 
> (don't laugh at me lol)



does it smell good!!!?? i've been wanting to smell it!


----------



## dollface53

Nude by Bill Blass


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## sunglow

J'adore L'or


----------



## Mitzy

Prada Infusion d'Iris. Lovely.


----------



## lvse

no


----------



## Kathd

Prada - infusion d'iris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## ShimmerMeika

fresh - Sake


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## tatertot

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl opium


----------



## Bella613

Boyfriend


----------



## zjajkj

Coco chanel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## nc.girl

Davidoff Echo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

jimmy choo


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl opium....


----------



## airyfairy76

Only just bought it and am in love - Carolina Herrera 212


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl opium... and am loving it...


----------



## Elsie87

YSL Parisienne


----------



## clevercat

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Coach Poppy Floral!!!*


----------



## northernbelle33

MJDaisy said:


> does it smell good!!!?? i've been wanting to smell it!



(Sorry for late reply, haven't had a chance to check tPF in days)

It does smell nice!  Unfortunately, it seems to have something in it that bothers my throat (I'm guessing it's either the musk, the sandalwood, or the amber...everyone else seems to say it smells fruity, but those other scents are the ones that jump out at me (I barely detect the fruit at all)), so I can't use it much.  I love Taylor Swift and I love the bottle, so I'm going to keep it anyway.


----------



## dollface53

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## BabyPo

Lavanila Vanilla Passion Fruit - probably my all time favourite fragrance


----------



## Noi_82

Lancome Miracle


----------



## loves

fresh brown sugar edp


----------



## BabyPo

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## mira_uk

Penhaligon's Endymion cologne


----------



## LauraJean396

Liv Grn


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## mjvictamonte

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Bunny love

Gucci II


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## boarbb

jadore


----------



## sunglow

Love, Chloe


----------



## sara999

le labo - poivre 23


----------



## MickMick

Trish McEvoy #5 (Orange and Mandarin)


----------



## BabyPo

Escada Marine Groove


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Burberry Classic


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Madison Square Park


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Elsie87

YSL Parisienne


----------



## KittyLouise

I'm wearing Coco Mademoiselle, Chanel


----------



## jess236

Cinema YSL


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Warm Harvest Apple


----------



## babyontheway

Jo Malone english pear and freesia and pomegranite noir


----------



## sunglow

J'adore


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Jessica Simpson's Fancy Love...and I got so many compliments on it today! Each time I was embarrassed to say what it was though.


----------



## Nat

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sun.shyne

_Jessica Simpson - Fancy_


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Style_Baby

sara999 said:


> le labo - poivre 23


 
How do you like this one?


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## taniherd

My Purse Addiction said:


> Jessica Simpson's Fancy Love...and I got so many compliments on it today! Each time I was *embarrassed to say what it was though*.


 

Ha!  So glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.  
Today I'm wearing Hanae Mori.


----------



## nc.girl

My Purse Addiction said:


> Jessica Simpson's Fancy Love...and I got so many compliments on it today! *Each time I was embarrassed to say what it was though.*



Today, I'm wearing Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy. When we were out having breakfast this morning, the waitress asked me what I was wearing...I was kind of embarrassed to tell her what it was LOL. But then, she said she had just bought a new Halle Berry perfume, so at that point I knew she wasn't thinking anything weird about me!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Flora by Gucci


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh (just got it yesterday)...I think I may be allergic to it though, because I haven't stopped sneezing since I put it on this morning


----------



## perlefine

A Scent by Issey Miyake


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL PAris..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## jazmini

Jo Malone Nectarin Blossom and Honey


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Guerlain Mitsouko


----------



## NoSnowHere

Angel


----------



## sunglow

J'adore L'or


----------



## BabyPo

Victoria's Secret Pink Sunny & Happy


----------



## qudz104

stella by SM


----------



## knics33

Not really a perfume, but the B&BW White Citrus body splash.


----------



## noon

Viva la juicy


----------



## Mademoiselle.M

Miss Dior Chérie


----------



## NoSnowHere

MJ Daisy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Coach Poppy


----------



## calicaliente

Idole


----------



## injenue

Kelly Caleche!


----------



## aquahot

Parfumerie Generale 18 + Tihota Indult 
A good fall weather for wearing perfume today


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## taniherd

Chanel No. 5
Got a free tester from Ulta yesterday.  
Don't like the scent much but oh well.


----------



## lanechange84

Sheer Veil-Vera Wang


----------



## sun.shyne

_Thierry Mugler - Angel_


----------



## it'sanaddiction

VS Gorgeous


----------



## Mekinfrance

Elie Saab


----------



## ashleyroe

stila, creme bouquet.


----------



## MJDaisy

wonderstruck by taylor swift.

i'm a huge t swift fan so i had to get it!! it smells a LOT sweeter than what i usually like (D&G Light Blue, burberry brit, vera wang)....but i had to get it cause i love her!


----------



## sweeteataylor

Fresh - Sake


----------



## airina666

Spring weather in Sydney... I'm wearing Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP


----------



## wtmontana

Vera Wang flower princess


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Tiare

A sample of Prada Candy. It's hard to believe that a company which made such a unique scent such as Infusion d'Iris came up with something so generic smelling


----------



## Bella613

Finishing "Boyfriend" and starting Chanel "Mademoiselle"


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## knics33

TM Angel - today was just chilly enough to wear it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## GlamourAsh

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Love Of My Life

santa maria novello maelograno


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stella by Stella McCartney...my favorite!


----------



## wtmontana

New limited edition Harajuku Lovers Super G. I have to admit I bought this yesterday mainly because of the doll figurine on top - my partner's niece has all of my Lil Angel ones in various sizes from previous used up fragrances. I'll be the favourite at Christmas for sure!

celebrityperfumestore.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/harajuku-lovers-super-g.jpg


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Gucci Guilty_


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## Cait

Guerlain Shalimar Parfum Initial EDP


----------



## tatertot

Wild Bluebell by Jo Malone


----------



## ashleyroe

cant get enough,

stila - creme bouquet!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Burberry Classic


----------



## Noi_82

Clinique Happy


----------



## Bri 333

Japanese Cherry Blossom by Bath and Body Works


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## annanovak

Byredo -  Bal D´Afrique.


----------



## chrunchy

Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tom Ford Violet Blonde


----------



## gga

Shiseido Nombre Noir


----------



## babevivtan

Chloe


----------



## Chaneller

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Kwestwhite

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## Ilgin

Coco Mademoiselle Chanel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## knics33

Miss Dior Cherie EDP - I think I prefer the EDT version.


----------



## KittyLouise

knics33 said:


> Miss Dior Cherie EDP - I think I prefer the EDT version.


 
me too... 
Rock & Rose by Valentino


----------



## Blo0ondi

YSL belle >>just love YSL perfumes


----------



## qudz104

stella by SM


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry body.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## clu13

B-Spot by Benefit


----------



## Ice latte

Coco Mademoiselle Chanel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Alien parfum.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## My Purse Addiction

knics33 said:


> Miss Dior Cherie EDP - I think I prefer the EDT version.



Agreed- I much prefer the EDT

I'm wearing Burberry Brit today


----------



## annanovak

Prada - Candy.


----------



## Babyktee

Lancome - Tresor Midnight Rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## being.myself

Sweetpea83 said:


> Chanel-Chance.



Me too!


----------



## erii

being.myself said:


> Me too!


Me three!! EDP version my fave!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## kac2288

My go to - Marc Jacobs Lola!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry body.


----------



## sun.shyne

_D&G - The One_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Coach Legacy


----------



## pquiles

La Prairie Life Threads Ruby


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## sophbvan

Echo by Davidoff


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Washington Square


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## prestwick

Bond #9, Chinatown


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Gucci Guilty Intense


----------



## pquiles

La Prairie Night Rain


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## perlefine

Issey Miyake A Scent


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## elleestbelle

guerlain nuit d'amour


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Ocean Lounge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Blo0ondi

YSL Elle >> still loving this perfume


----------



## chrunchy

Marc Jacobs - Daisy Hot Pink


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## knics33

Armani Code EDP


----------



## fsubabe

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## ashleyroe

escada - taj sunset.


----------



## tracilynn

DKNY drop of vanilla


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## perlefine

Narciso Rodriques For Her


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Moon Sparkle


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Burberry Brit


----------



## janice

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousoon


----------



## angl2b

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## being.myself

Robert Piguet, Douglas Hannant


----------



## sally.m

Hugo Boss Orange - mens


----------



## glamourdoll.

YSL Elle


----------



## Nailpolish333

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> New thread!
> 
> Previous thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html



tokio milk-song in d minor i found it at anthropology


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Marc Jacobs Oh, Lola!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## being.myself

Robert Piguet Fracas.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Secret Wonderland(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Mekinfrance

idole d'armani


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L'Occitane Notre Flore Jasmin


----------



## creditcardfire

Trying out 'Pure Virgin' by The Different Company today. I like it, but it smells EXACTLY like a much, much cheaper perfume from CJ Scents.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Jo Malone blue agava & cacao


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Coach Poppy


----------



## Pollie-Jean

L'eau de Serge Lutens


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Juicy Couture viva la juicy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Nicole429

Flowerbomb


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Bumming around the house today wearing Pink Sugar (I never wear this out in public lol)


----------



## being.myself

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Phédre

Trésor In Love


----------



## Marciabrdy

Armani Mania


----------



## carterazo

BB&W Moonlight Path


----------



## Miss.Sunshine

Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## it'sanaddiction

VS Rose de Mai


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Jo Malone blue agava & cacao


----------



## tnguyen87

Gucci Envy Me. I love it and I have been wearing it for years!


----------



## herswagg

Ralph lauren blue.


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## BabyPo

Lavanila Vanilla Passion Fruit


----------



## Liffer

Jil Sander


----------



## being.myself

Douglas Hannant by Robert Piguet


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## JewelryLover

Hot Couture


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## purichiii

YSL Parisienne...nearly running out thought, need ti find a new perfume


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Escada Magnetism - so in love and not that easy to find anymore.
Funny, because most perfumes and even air fresheners give me migraines, but not this one!


----------



## elleestbelle

guerlain nuit d'amour


----------



## chrunchy

La Prairie - Life Threads Silver


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence by Yves Rocher


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

An oldie but goodie. CK Eternity


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## taniherd

Vera Wang Lovestruck


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Allure Sensuelle


----------



## dollface53

Caron Farnesiana parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist Body Creme


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Calvin Klein Obsession


----------



## Younna

Fracas by Robert Piguet.


----------



## sweeteataylor

Angel


----------



## butterflygirl2

Hot Couture Givenchy


----------



## jamielynns

Body by Burberry


----------



## thebunny

Peace Love & Juicy Couture


----------



## ashleyroe

versace bright crystal.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Gucci Guilty Intense


----------



## douzz

Tommy Girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no. 5


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Coach Poppy


----------



## Necromancer

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## elleestbelle

guerlain nuit d'amour


----------



## zjajkj

Hermes Un Jardin


----------



## ellacoach

Chloe


----------



## Younna

Armani She


----------



## Aliena

Jean Patou.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## CocoMeow

B&BW - coconut lime


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Miss Dior Cherie EDT


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mlle. EDP.


----------



## notoriousliz

Peace and Love Juicy Couture


----------



## saban

Thierry Mugler Angel Sunessence


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## ashleyroe

bath and body works, twilight woods.

love it for the fall.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## noon

YSL Parissiene extreme


----------



## taniherd

Pink Sugar Sensual


----------



## sw0pp

Escentric Molecules 01


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Traversee du Bosphore by l'Artisan Parfumeur.


----------



## nc.girl

J Lo Live Luxe


----------



## luvmy3girls

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## xprettypetalx

Dior ~ Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Bunny love

Chanel-chance tendre


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Bella613

Bvlgari "Jasmine Noir"--finally found my signature scent


----------



## Noi_82

Lancome Miracle


----------



## CocoMeow

Burberry Brit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## yellow08

Flowerbomb...


----------



## 19flowers

I've worn Chanel's Chance eau Tendre since it's release, but today I'm trying Chanel's new No. 19 Poudre == it's very nice!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Got a sample of Prada Candy - I like it alot!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## LVoepink

Chanel - Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Cait

Tokyo Milk Let them Eat Cake EDP.


----------



## exotikittenx

Atelier Vanille Intensee


----------



## carterazo

B & B W Moonlight Path


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no 5


----------



## nc.girl

Calvin Klein CK IN2U along with the matching body lotion.


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## exotikittenx

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## noon

YSL Parisienne


----------



## perlefine

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Coach Legacy


----------



## calicaliente

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Mommynurse

Estee Lauders~ Knowing~


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## tatertot

Joe Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## Jennifer_C

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## CocoMeow

Not perfume but I smell like tanning lotion (yum)


----------



## Sourdrops

Gucci Rush


----------



## NoSnowHere

Maybe Baby by Benefit


----------



## LuxePRW

Jo Malone Pomegranate Noir.  Love it!!


----------



## chowlover2

Jo Malone's Nutmeg & Ginger, perfest for a fall day.


----------



## carterazo

comme une evidence by Yves Rocher


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Burberry Brit...along with samples of Hello Kitty Noir (lol) and Lady Million from my trip to Sephora this evening


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## melissayw

Daisy by Marc Jacobs-my favorite fall scent


----------



## tatertot

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir


----------



## luvlv2

Alien by Theirry Mugler


----------



## octopus17

O d'Azur by Lancome


----------



## NoSnowHere

Blue agava & cacao by Jo Malone


----------



## loving_london

Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gioa 

I purchased the Sephora Rollerball Collection and I'm slowly making my way through the fragrances.


----------



## Nat

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Prada infusion d'iris


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## wetbandit42

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## coolcat1765

keneth cole


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## taniherd

Organza by Givenchy (an oldie but goodie)


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## noon

Burberry Brit


----------



## sunglow

J'adore L'or


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Flowerbomb


----------



## Threshold

_*Eau de Mure*_ by Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier

Family: Fruity. 
Translation: Blackberry Water. 
Pron.: O duh Muooh. 
Notes: Red fruits, citrus fruits, spices, lemon, rose, sandalwood

I swear one of the spices is saffron, which carries this perfume from summer, well into winter.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tom Ford Violet Blonde


----------



## revy33

L'eau D'Issey by Issey Miyake. One of the few perfumes that doesn't smell overpowering (I have high body temperature) on me, even during summertime.


----------



## Christofle

Hermes Roccabar


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## nc.girl

:shame: Britney Spears Fantasy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## rainrowan

Perry Ellis 360
uplifting fragrance (discontinued?)


----------



## Threshold

*Shanaan* by M. Micallef


----------



## Cait

Chloe EDP.


----------



## CocoMeow

rainrowan said:


> Perry Ellis 360
> uplifting fragrance (discontinued?)


 
Mmm Perry Ellis for men is so good! (Havnt smelt the one for women).


----------



## CocoMeow

Yesterday: Mary Kate and Ashley tropical burst - vanilla sugar


----------



## Hurrem1001

Mariella Burani - Eau Rosee


----------



## noon

Burberry Brit


----------



## erica_cfu

lady milion, paco rabanne


----------



## Phédre

Boss Orange


----------



## piosavsfan

MJ Oh Lola. 

Got a sample of it and was surprised because I like it quite a bit.


----------



## nygrl

Burberry The Beat


----------



## loving_london

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## sleeplessbeauty

Jill Stuart Night Jewel


----------



## mdlcal28

Jo Malone Bluebell


----------



## Threshold

*Silvern * by Alkemia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## ashleyroe

versace bright crystal.


----------



## rainrowan

CocoMeow said:


> Mmm Perry Ellis for men is so good! (Havnt smelt the one for women).



The only way I can describe the one for women is as an happy peachy melon rose... it also has a base of vetiver which is in nearly every fragrance I own (and love). 

I ought to try the men's (looks aquatic!) and their other flankers (black, red, blue)


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Into The Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## moneera

DIANE Eau de Toilette


----------



## CocoMeow

Ralph Lauren Cool


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## sansandy

Hugo Boss Femme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Threshold

Vintage _*Nuit de Noel*_  (Christmas Night) by Caron


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chloe


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Chanel no. 5 parfum.


----------



## CocoMeow

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## steffyglam

Viva la juicy by juicy couture


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Tinn3rz

Issey Miyake


----------



## sansandy

YSL Parisienne


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Threshold

_*Moroccan Mint Tea*_ by Ava Luxe


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## Threshold

*Kus Kus*  by Bourbon French Perfumes (New Orleans)


----------



## sunglow

J'adore L'or


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Sample of Ambre Narguile from Hermes...it's heaven!


----------



## likeadoll

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## noon

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## noon

Just put some YSL Parisiene on


----------



## Threshold

My spicy _*custom scent*_ from *Bourbon French Perfume* (New Orleans)


----------



## ashleyroe

versace bright crystal.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no. 5


----------



## KayuuKathey

Issey Miyake Eau D'ete Summer Edition 2009


----------



## Shoegal30

hanea mori magical moon....live and die for it!


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Chanel Chance edp


----------



## juicyincouture

Visa de Robert Piguet...ughhh it smells delish !


----------



## pquiles

Midnight Rain by La Prairie


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl paris


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford _*Amber Absolute*_


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori butterfly.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Woods of Windsor - love the rose scent!


----------



## badbananagirl

Chanel n 19 poudré


----------



## Threshold

LArtisan _*Safran Troublant*_


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## piosavsfan

D&G 3, my fav!


----------



## ashleyroe

stila creme bouquet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Chanel no. 5 parfum


----------



## Tinn3rz

Guerlain


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des iles


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain: *LInstant Millesime Iris Noel ltd*


----------



## noon

YSL Parisienne.


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry brit sheer


----------



## LBJ007

Bottega Venetta


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## noon

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Spendaholic

Armani Mania


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Threshold

*Eggnog Noel*     by Alkemia


----------



## ashleyroe

trying out a tester of swarovski "aura"...

on the fence still.


----------



## Marinela

ashleyroe said:


> burberry brit sheer



Perfect choice mine is the same


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## ashleyroe

Marinela said:


> Perfect choice mine is the same


 
thanks! definitely my favorite perfume.


----------



## wtmontana

Rihanna's "Rebel Fleur" actually love it despite myself.


----------



## chinkee21

Bpal Great Grey Witch


----------



## gga

JAR Shadow.  It was a Black Friday impulse purchase.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Issey Miyake


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Threshold

*Black Sea*  by M. Micallef


----------



## noon

YSL Parisienne


----------



## Marinela

ashleyroe said:


> thanks! definitely my favorite perfume.



I think it is summer though but it's really cool. Do you like CK Eupforia Blossom? This is my favourite


----------



## ashleyroe

Marinela said:


> I think it is summer though but it's really cool. Do you like CK Eupforia Blossom? This is my favourite


 
never tried it.


----------



## Marinela

ashleyroe said:


> never tried it.


 It is this one:

topstoki.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/CK_Euphoria_EDP__4a13c12f84adf.jpg


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## Spfstar

Daisy. Marc Jacobs.


----------



## chinkee21

Prada Candy


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## wtmontana

Katy Perry's "Purr" not really a fan...


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry body.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## flwrgirl

Gucci Guilty


----------



## ashleyroe

coach poppy.


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## Threshold

*Ghost Fire*  by Alkemia


----------



## CMUmom56

CHLOE Eau de Toilette


----------



## MJDaisy

clinique happy heart


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Aqoulina Pink Sugar Sensual


----------



## chi908

ashleyroe said:


> burberry body.



Ditto


----------



## ashleyroe

versace bright crystal.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chloe


----------



## wowsss

Jo Malone English Pear


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## noon

DKNY Red be delicious


----------



## Threshold

_*Incendre*_   by Alkemia


----------



## knics33

Viva La Juicy


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori No.1


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## coleybug

Flowerbomb!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chloe


----------



## Threshold

i Profumi di Firenze's  *Spezie de Medici*


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium....


----------



## Blondee178

Pure Poison -Dior....First time wearing it & loving it so far!


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori No.1


----------



## MJDaisy

purr by katy perry....kind of embarrassing, not a huge katy fan. but i loveee this smell!


----------



## Cait

Prada Candy EDP.


----------



## perlefine

narsiso rodriquez for her


----------



## Fashionista_

Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## moneera

Sisley eau du soir


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chloe


----------



## Cfms1808

Eclat D'Arpege by Lanvin


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## bnjj

Idylle by Guerlain


----------



## Alexenjie

Body Time Egyptian Musk


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## NoSnowHere

Jo Malone Blue Agava & Cacao


----------



## mspera

Juicy Couture - Viva la Juicy


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## jazmini

Jo Malone, Pomegranate Noir 
This is my christmas scent


----------



## ashleyroe

addicted to hanae mori No.1


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy- Pure Grace.


----------



## nwhite

Prada Candy


----------



## sunglow

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## mspera

Dior - J' Adore


----------



## polleigh

Guerlain Idylle.


----------



## dollface53

jazmini said:


> Jo Malone, Pomegranate Noir
> This is my christmas scent



This was my scent today too, I love it.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy Inner Grace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## jess236

Bottega Veneta eau de parfum


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Madison Square Park


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

nwhite said:


> Prada Candy


I know this sounds silly but do you love this????? I am dying to smell it


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## taniherd

Delices de Cartier


----------



## Sourdrops

I'm 'working' so i can't really wear perfume, but I am wearing Victoria's secret- pure seduction body spray.


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## sunglow

J'adore L'or


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Tinn3rz

Gap dream


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Threshold

Parfumier General:  _*Iris Oriental*_


----------



## EMMY

Stella......mmmmmmmmm


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## My Purse Addiction

PureDKNY


----------



## Tinn3rz

Issey Miyake


----------



## RedVelvetLuv

Chanel


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## nwhite

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> I know this sounds silly but do you love this????? I am dying to smell it



I do!!  I've only been testing out a sample, but it's my favorite of the Pradas 

It's the perfect amount of sweet, but still has that powdery Prada smell.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

B&BW Sensual Amber


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## knics33

Burberry London


----------



## Threshold

Farmacia SS. _*Annunziata Sofron*_


----------



## omgblonde

Justin Bieber - Someday... don't judge me! hahaha. It smells nice!


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## GypsyWater

Henri Bendel Jasmine Petals and Lilac....once in a while it is absolutely divine and today is one of these days!!!!!!!


----------



## Necromancer

Eau De Dali by Salvador Dali


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Threshold

*Mon Amour*  by Bourbon French Perfumes (New Orleans)


----------



## kymmie

Beautiful


----------



## noon

YSL Parisienne


----------



## LianaY

Has anyone ever heard of Molecule 01 perfume? I just smelled it on someone and it was amazing but it was a gift and that person doesn't know where it was bought...


----------



## GenieBottle26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> New thread!
> 
> Previous thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html


Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## omgblonde

Betsey Johnson - Too Too


----------



## ocean82

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## ashleyroe

versace bright crystal


----------



## lovemysavior

Chanel Chance


----------



## sansandy

YSL Parisienne


----------



## GypsyWater

LianaY said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Molecule 01 perfume? I just smelled it on someone and it was amazing but it was a gift and that person doesn't know where it was bought...


 
I don't know where to get it, but if you like trying a bunch of random, hard to find scents....have fun at www.theperfumedcourt.com    it could be a new addiction, don't hate me for telling you!

they have the molecule. http://theperfumedcourt.com/search.aspx?keyword=molecule


----------



## GypsyWater

Today - Hermes Jardin de toit


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des isles


----------



## Chineka

ocean82 said:


> Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


 We were perfume twins for the day  Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue....I love the stuff and it stays on all day!!!


----------



## FlapperGal

24 Foubourg by Hermes (got it in a swap!)  Love it!

Also this perfume by a French perfumer for a dirt cheap price in Navarro (I live in Miami and love Latin drugstores) - Ciel.  Smells soft, fresh, clean but not soapy.


----------



## susu1978

clinique happy


----------



## bunnyrocketship

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Threshold

_*Vanille Aoud*_  by M. Micallef (niche)


----------



## Cheryl

Prada candy


----------



## Coco Belle

Chanel les Exclusifs _Coromandel_


----------



## LV3J

Untitled by Maison Martin Margiela


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## sunglow

Love, Chloe


----------



## alliemia

Prada Candy


----------



## gummybear

SJP Lovely&#9834;( ´&theta;&#65344&#12494;


----------



## Threshold

*Vitriol dOeillet*  by Serge Lutens


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## vanilje

Chanel  Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## lolitablue

Jennifer Aniston and I love it sooo muchhh!!!


----------



## Threshold

*Nutmeg & Ginger*  Jo Malone


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry body.


----------



## nc.girl

Ralph Lauren Romance
I got it as a sample from Sephora, and I'm still not sure if I like it on me or not.


----------



## sephorah

Gucci Femme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Eva1991

Today nothing (staying at home - sick...).
Ysterday though, I wore the fab (in my opinion) "Pleasures' delight" by Estee Lauder!


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori No.1


----------



## trueshoelove2

chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## creditcardfire

White Gardenia Petals by Illuminum - one of my best blind buys EVER, I love this.


----------



## Threshold

*L'Instant de Guerlain Eau de Noel Iris Millesime, Ltd.* - Guerlain


----------



## noon

YSL Parisienne extreme


----------



## Mitzy

Miss Dior. I know, same old, same old, but it's so ferny-wild-elegant all at the same time. I ordered Prada Candy, should be here tomorrow or next day.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## rose60610

Chanel Coco.  NOT Coco Mademoiselle, which SAs always confuse.  Sometimes Chanel no5.


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## injenue

Hermes Kelly Caleche!


----------



## sansandy

Chloe


----------



## Mininana

Bond no.9 the scent of peace


----------



## keodi

Jo Malone blue aguava cacao.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy pure grace


----------



## Threshold

Jacomo _*Art Collection ~ Jacomo #08*_


----------



## ialexisstewart

I'm wearing Tom Ford Neroli Portofino today. I'm back and forth between that and Violet Blonde. His scents are amazing! my husband wears Tom Ford For Men and he loves it! We're obsessed!


----------



## terps08

Michael Kors Gold


----------



## dollface53

injenue said:


> Hermes Kelly Caleche!



Can you compare this to the original Caleche?


----------



## ness36

Burberry Weekend


----------



## ToxicCity

Tommy Girl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## knics33

Gucci II


----------



## Threshold

LArtisan:  _*Safran Troublant*_


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## BunnySlippers

La Prairie - Life Threads Gold


----------



## ialexisstewart

Violet blonde. Mr. Ford is a genius!


----------



## Chineka

Bath and Body Works- Carried Away


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Threshold

*Art Collection by Jacomo #08*
                                            layered over *Montale Ginger Musk* -


----------



## susu1978

Beyonce True Star


----------



## Cait

V&R Flowerbomb EDP


----------



## jensrn

Illamasqua Freak


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## declaredbeauty

lavanilla vanilla coconut


----------



## calicaliente

D&G The One


----------



## Shugarplum

Escada


----------



## nicz_x

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## ashleyroe

mark. ibiza sol.


----------



## noon

Narcisso Rodriguez essence


----------



## Sweetpea83

Philosophy-Pure Grace.


----------



## sunglow

J'adore L'or


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## Serina

Hugo Boss Deep Red. Its my everyday scent. I save my Chanel Allure Sensuelle for special occations... that way the smell of it is special to me


----------



## creditcardfire

People of the Labyrinths - Luctor et Emergo - one of my top 3 all times favourites and PERFECT for grey winter days.


----------



## Threshold

Il Profumi di Firenze - _Spezie de Medici_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori No.1


----------



## Chineka

Bath and Body Works- Sweet Pea


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## knics33

Badgley Mischka (the original, self titled one)


----------



## MJDaisy

katy perry purr. smells great


----------



## Threshold

Custom Perfume created by Bourbon French Perfumes (French Quarter, New Orleans)


----------



## honey on boost

Flowerbomb


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Prufrock613

The sadly discontinued, Indult Tihota


----------



## DANIELI

Bulgari pour femme!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## Phédre

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Prada Candy my new everyday scent.  I love this stuff!


----------



## yellow08

Jo Malone-Grapefruit


----------



## keodi

quelques fleurs violettes


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Hanae Mori


----------



## seaofcowards

diptyque l'ombre dans l'eau


----------



## knics33

Miss Dior Cherie EDT


----------



## mygirlsabdullah

Viva la Juicy by Juicy Couture


----------



## Cait

Tokyo Milk Let them Eat Cake EDP.


----------



## ashleyroe

coach poppy.


----------



## Kansashalo

Golden Delicious by DKNY


----------



## the_lvlady

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Mitzy

The last of my Caron En Avion. Sort of glad it's all gone.
Hoping to get Prada Candy for Christmas!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Issey miyake


----------



## missq8

lovely by SJP its my favorite i keep buying it


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I love it too...

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Mekinfrance

oriens - van cleef & arpels


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel's Chance eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Vera Wang Rock Princess


----------



## perlefine

Narsiso Rodriquez For Her


----------



## CandyyyGirl

Chanel Chance


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## Chineka

Clinique-Aromatics Elixir   ~ One of my favs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Shugarplum

Queen Latifah


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Jo Malone 'Orange Blossom' & 'Blue Azure' mixed.


----------



## yangyang

Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb..the perfect winter scent


----------



## natters

dior hypnotic poison


----------



## Div4life

sweetnikki_6 said:


> Prada Candy my new everyday scent.  I love this stuff!



Oh yes!!! This is good stuff...I just got my bottle on Dec 21. I am loving it!!!


----------



## robotindisguise

meow - katy perry


----------



## Mitzy

I like Candy but my husband was just meh about it. Since I can't wear perfume to work, I try to please him somewhat.
Today, I will do Prada Original since I love it and I am alone most of the day.
Tomorrow is Christmas and either Avignon or Zagorsk seems Christmassy enough.


----------



## chynxi_a

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

SJP Covet


----------



## trueshoelove2

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## tatertot

Victoria's Secret Bombshell


----------



## moments12

Gucci's Envy Me


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain Idylle


----------



## Shugarplum

novella said:
			
		

> Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue



My favorite....


----------



## gga

JAR Golconda layered over Marc Atlan Petite Mort.


----------



## Shugarplum

Fantasy by Brittany Spears


----------



## susu1

I love  candy by Prada!!! Just bought a bottle day before yesterday when I was at Nordstrom


----------



## tonij2000

Vera Wang


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Annick Goutal Les Chevrefeuille


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## gga

YSL In Love Again


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SJP Lovely


----------



## Mitzy

I was going to be all Christmassy and wear Avignon, very incense and myrrh, etc.
Then my husband said, "But this one is what you smell like" and handed me the Miss Dior! LOL   Could it be that I have a signature scent? He only knows the bottle and the smell but, I do wear it alot. Kind of funny.


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

MAC Hue: Turquatic


----------



## Shugarplum

Burberry Body.


----------



## janice

Samsara


----------



## Chineka

Bath and Body Works - Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## jayjoy

Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## gga

JAR Shadow


----------



## BunnySlippers

Chanel Les Exclusifs in Beige


----------



## karmallory

Juicy Couture (the original scent). My in-laws gifted me a big bottle for Christmas  I've never owned this and it's nice for an everyday scent. Cute packaging too!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.  (xmas gift)


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## Necromancer

Eau De Dali by Salvador Dali


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gucci Guilty - way too strong.


----------



## jayjoy

Clinique Happy Heart


----------



## loves

hermes kelly caleche, edt. but it is way too strong


funny because i loved it and now it's giving me a headache. and i spritzed very lightly too. going to use it as a room freshener instead.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## greenteacups

Dior Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dior-J'Adore. (another xmas gift...love it!!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## nc.girl

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## agalarowicz

d&g the one


----------



## moneera

I will never get enough from it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

VS Love Rocks


----------



## honey on boost

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Shugarplum

Marine by Escada with a hint of Curious by Brittany.:giggles:


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry body.


----------



## janice

Sinner by Kat Von D


----------



## Charliemeows

Euphoria by Calvin Klein.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chnael no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## SoulSistah

Estée Lauder "Beautiful"


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Bean Noel(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## CountryGlamour

White Diamonds!


----------



## absolutpink

Prada Candy


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Hugo Boss Orange


----------



## karmallory

Ed Hardy Love & Luck... I generally loathe their style of clothing as it's nowhere near my taste, but their scents are AMAZEBALLS! Love wearing this scent soooo much that it's my second bottle.


----------



## ByeKitty

Chanel no.5


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## noon

Juicy Couture


----------



## jess236

Bottega Veneta


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry brit sheer.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Christian Dior Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Pursefreak25

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Pursefreak25

PANACHE COUTURE said:
			
		

> Lolita Lempicka



I love that perfume I had a sample of it and fell in love with it.


----------



## aBeautyFairy

Elie Saab


----------



## canadianstudies

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## honu

Lavanila Pure Vanilla


----------



## jayjoy

Flight of Fancy by Anna Sui


----------



## mzbag

Estee Lauder - White Linen


----------



## Tinn3rz

Issey Miyake


----------



## xprettypetalx

Marc by Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dior-J'Adore.


----------



## Threshold

A custom blend from Bourbon French Parfums ~ New Orleans


----------



## dollface53

Threshold said:


> A custom blend from Bourbon French Parfums ~ New Orleans



I love that shop and so glad that they survived the floods. My husband and I took our honeymoon in NO in 2001 and he bought me a .5oz bottle of one of the parfums. Very high quality.


----------



## Threshold

dollface53 said:


> I love that shop and so glad that they survived the floods. My husband and I took our honeymoon in NO in 2001 and he bought me a .5oz bottle of one of the parfums. Very high quality.


 
Isn't it _just fabulous_????  So glad to find another fan.  The shop in the French Quarter is like stepping back into the 19th century, full of charm and aromas to-die-for.  Lori is incredible when it comes to creating a custom scent.  She nailed it for me.  Between my consultation with her, and browsing/shopping, I spent at least four hours there.  I've ordered online as well.  The lotions are excellent too; perfect for layering.


----------



## wtmontana

Harajuku lovers super g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## lolitablue

Still loving Jennifer Aniston!


----------



## Threshold

Serge Lutens  *Five O'Clock au Gingembre*


----------



## stiltwalker

Andy Warhol Montauk - Bond no. 9


----------



## pinkmom66

Pure Tiffany


----------



## Headlighted

Nina Ricci's Nina L'elixir, one of my Christmas gifts from DH.


----------



## dollface53

Threshold said:


> Isn't it _just fabulous_????  So glad to find another fan.  The shop in the French Quarter is like stepping back into the 19th century, full of charm and aromas to-die-for.  Lori is incredible when it comes to creating a custom scent.  She nailed it for me.  Between my consultation with her, and browsing/shopping, I spent at least four hours there.  I've ordered online as well.  The lotions are excellent too; perfect for layering.



You nailed it, just like a turn of the century perfumerie, and all those ladies are gems. The parfum that I got on our honeymoon is Forever New Orleans, nice and spicy, but I have since bought many EDT sprays from their website. She offers lots of specials through the year.


----------



## dollface53

Child


----------



## More4Me

Sarah Jessica Parker - Lovely


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## wilding

A mix of Lush dirty and freedom of god.


----------



## winterlily

Love my Burberry Brit!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## jlinds

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## chynxi_a

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Armani Diamonds


----------



## chanel*liz

gucci guilty


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Tocca 'Bridgette' I ordered seven Tocca sample sizes of fragrance from Sephora to test them out before I buy, this one is very nice!


----------



## pinkmom66

J'adore


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chloe


----------



## dollface53

original Boucheron for Women


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Prufrock613

The Different Company's Pure Virgin


----------



## jess236

Nina Ricci Nina


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Bianca by Tocca


----------



## Mitzy

Well, I am going to go change the cat box in a few and will shower after that. But for right now it's VS Heavenly, as my husband loves it. Might do the same after. Didn't get any new scents for Xmas, so I think I should go buy myself some Candy (Prada), don't you?


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## ashleyroe

coach poppy.


----------



## pinkmom66

J'Adore again since I just got it.  I go through phases.


----------



## bnjj

Curious Britney Spears  

I never would have tried this fragrance were it not for all the rave reviews it gets here.  It is a very pretty scent.


----------



## kysayshi

I am doing a mix of Florence by Tocca and Amazing Grace.


----------



## mspera

J'adore


----------



## SoulSistah

DKNY Golden Delicious


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Colette by Tocca


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Annick Goutal Eau de Hadrien.


----------



## Threshold

My custom blend from *Bourbon French Parfums ~ New Orleans*  (my new favorite, if not my signature fragrance).


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## c0uture

YSL In Love Again


----------



## canadianstudies

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## trueshoelove2

chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Chineka

Clinique-Aromatic Elixir


----------



## Tinn3rz

Pure Grace - Philosophy


----------



## mspera

Chanel - chance - eau tendre


----------



## DollFace116

Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweet Pea

Chanel No. 5


----------



## Cait

Love, Chloe EDP.


----------



## ninalicious

My dad just returned home with a big bottle of Paco Rabanne's Lady Million as a gift for me. He chose well, I like it!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## knics33

Benefit - Maybe Baby


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

D&g - 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dior-Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Cait

Prada Candy EDP


----------



## bnjj

Britney Spears Curious


----------



## canadianstudies

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## mosh_madam

Calvin Klein Euphoria


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Nat

Chanel - Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Pure DKNY


----------



## modegirl12

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Hurrem1001

Dolce & Gabbana - Rose The One


----------



## knics33

Burberry Weekend - great for winter


----------



## taniherd

Cartier Basier Vole


----------



## Threshold

Parfumier General:  _*Iris Oriental*_


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori No.1


----------



## irene82

YSL - Parisienne


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Bebe


----------



## aliceanna

Serge Lutens Fleurs d'Oranger


----------



## *MJ*

Angel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## jayjoy

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## coleybug

Bobbi Brown - Bobbi's Party


----------



## knics33

Narciso Rodriguez For Her EDT (black bottle)


----------



## octopus17

Space NK Laughter Nuit


----------



## noon

YSL Parisienne


----------



## BattyBugs

Ja'Dore Dior.


----------



## BunnySlippers

Lanvin - Jeanne


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dior-J'Adore.


----------



## keodi

l'artisian  mure et musc.


----------



## declaredbeauty

bebe


----------



## dollface53

Jo Malone Pomegrante Noir


----------



## peluzin78

Biotherm L'Eau by Vanessa Bruno


----------



## terps08

Kate Spade Twirl - I got a sample with a Sephora order and I'm really liking it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Melavia

Vera Wang Rock Princess for a while lately. I am loving it more and more


----------



## Threshold

Serge Lutens *Cedre*


----------



## wonderwoman9

marc jacobs oh lola


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors Island


----------



## ZAP1222

Burberry Body!!! I love it


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## pinkmom66

Pure Tiffany


----------



## vanilje

Chanel Chance


----------



## Threshold

Il Profumi di Firenze   *Spezie de Medici*


----------



## noon

Narciso Rodriguez essence


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Vera Wang Rock Princess


----------



## Biondina1003

Prada Candy....addicted.


----------



## girlash86

Lanvin Eclat


----------



## gooiegoo99

i am wearing juicy couture original. had it for years, hated it. now i cant stop using it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## eno anwar

jaipur-guerlain


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Spendaholic

Armani Mania


----------



## dollface53

Shiseido Feminite du Bois


----------



## Biee

Mariah Carey Luscious Pink


----------



## massina21

Tom Ford Grey vetiver


----------



## pinkmom66

Jadore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## mspera

Chanel - No. 5 - Eau premiere


----------



## MJDaisy

gucci flora


----------



## reon

Vera Wang : Princess


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## ps1988

burberry today , heheeee


----------



## jayjoy

Clinique Happy Heart


----------



## asl_bebes

Burberry Brit


----------



## Tiare

Serge Lutens Un Bois Vanille mixed with SL Jeux de Peau.

I can't stand JdP on it's own, but, it adds a wonderful skin scent/toughness to the candy sweetness of Un Bois Vanille.

My favorite scent of all time, possibly!


----------



## Cait

Chloe EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sarahlouise06

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia. It's my favourite scent at the moment.


----------



## dollface53

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## knics33

Vera Wang (original)


----------



## Threshold

Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier:  _*Eau de Mure*_


----------



## noon

the original Juicy Couture


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## CountryGlamour

A lovely handmade blend of peppermint and vanilla with a body butter to match.


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## Love Of My Life

patou 1000


----------



## Prufrock613

The Different Company- Pure Virgin


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Bean Noel(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Hurrem1001

Demeter Rose


----------



## carterazo

Moods  by Krizia


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## dollface53

Again, Miss Dior Cherie, I am stuck on it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## spaceprincess

aquolina pink sugar


----------



## natcolb65

dollface53 said:


> Again, Miss Dior Cherie, I am stuck on it.


  I have it on too!!! I LOVE it.


----------



## knics33

Marc Jacobs Rain EDT (I believe this one has been discontinued).


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Threshold

Marc Jacobs  *Ginger   *


----------



## MJDaisy

burberry classic


----------



## terps08

another Kate Spade - Twirl day!


----------



## ByeKitty

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Victoria's secret Beauty Rush grapefruit blast body mist. Yummy


----------



## knics33

Vera Wang Lovestruck (I got a sample recently). So far, I really like it! It would be great for Spring.


----------



## LovesYSL

Nobody laugh, but Curious by Britney Spears. It smells so clean, it reminds me of fresh salon washed hair... Kind of the antithesis of how Britney appears to smell, haha!


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## GenieBottle26

Tom Ford Violet Blonde


----------



## thuber

Chanel Chance


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

SJP Lovely


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## ByeKitty

YSL Parisienne (although I guess this is not for me.. It's gone after 2 hours!)


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Chanel Mademoiselle Edt

Today Nobile 1942 Pontevecchio W Fragranza Suprema


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## c0uture

Clinique Happy


----------



## Chaneller

Guerlain Samsara


----------



## Threshold

*Black Sea*  by M. Micallef


----------



## aBeautyFairy

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## bnjj

Britney Spears Curious.


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow, I normally do not like florals but am in gooey love with Cartier Baiser Vole.  Amazing!

XXXOO PG


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Blo0ondi

YSL parisian and alien >> i like to mix perfums!


----------



## MJDaisy

D&G light blue


----------



## pinkmom66

J'adore again


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## lanechange84

Just got Giorgio Armani, Acqua di Gioia for Christmas. Wearing it today. Smells heavenly.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Cool water davidoff ... Remind me of my college days


----------



## gga

By Kilian Rose Oud


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## blackmamba10000

Bond No. 9 West side.


----------



## trueshoelove2

coco mademoiselle


----------



## BeautyDoll

Escada, Marc Jacobs-Daisy & Prada-Candy ( i like to mix my perfumes)


----------



## Threshold

_*Asja*_  by Fendi


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Nobile 1942 Pontevecchio W again

Today Nobile 1942 Casta Diva Fragranza Suprema


----------



## novella

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## carterazo

Armani She


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## declaredbeauty

bebe


----------



## Tinn3rz

Guerlain Floral Romantique


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## gga

Laura Biagiotti Roma


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

SJP Covet


----------



## OnceUponAShoe

Amouage - Jubilation XXV


----------



## Threshold

*Dama*  by Laura Tonatto


----------



## Amanda_g

Marc Jacobs Lola, and also like Red Door Pretty

But Kenzo Amour may still be my HG....


----------



## Spendaholic

Armani Code


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Casta Diva FS yesterday and today actually a summer scent but I used this the whole year round.


----------



## Cait

Prada Candy EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dior-J'adore.


----------



## Threshold

Jacomo _*Art Collection by Jacomo #08*_

"...oriental spices (cardamom, ginger) and black tea in top notes. A heart encompasses freesia, milk and dried fruit resting on a base of cinnamon, milk and amber."


----------



## gga

JAR Bed of Roses


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## carterazo

B&BW moonlight Path


----------



## sweetpeas889

Dior Cherie


----------



## Mrs_ak

Prada candy omg the most beautiful scent I've ever encountered


----------



## ticki

Quelques Fleurs Royale

I was in Saks, was handed a sample and I fell in love with it.  It's such a beautiful fragrance.


----------



## *MJ*

Miss Dior Cherie 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Phanatical

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## Threshold

Serge Lutens  *Cedre*


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## dollface53

Jil Sander #4


----------



## ashleyroe

stila creme bouquet.


----------



## pinkmom66

Flowerbomb yesterday

Pure Tiffany today


----------



## HeelAddict

pinkmom66 said:
			
		

> Flowerbomb yesterday



A girl after my own heart-love this fragrance! Def my signature scent for the time being


----------



## declaredbeauty

michael kors very hollywood


----------



## melcaptain

Bond No. 9 Eau de Noho


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Cait

Tokyo Milk Let them Eat Cake EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Threshold

Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier:  _*Eau de Mure*_


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo


----------



## sephorah

Jimmy choo


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## callmeprincess

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## xquisite

Vera Wang - but will be swapping to Max Mara this evenng.


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Threshold

*Agent Provocateur*


----------



## roundandround

yesterday-Angel

today-EL's Pleasures always keep coming back to this. I use this for 15yrs. now lol and still loving it


----------



## Gabs

Clean - Skin!


----------



## mrs.JC

MK "Island"


----------



## pinkmom66

Flowerbomb


----------



## declaredbeauty

mj daisy eau so fresh.. since our winter is more like a spring


----------



## dollface53

Iceberg Twice Ice


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## HeelAddict

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## Threshold

*Red Sea*  by M. Micallef


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## foxgal

Chocolat Mat by Masaki Matsushima. So sad it's discontinued!


----------



## Prufrock613

CJ'S Scents "Skin"


----------



## crinks21

D&G Light blue


----------



## qudz104

Shakira eu florale... Suprisingly nice for  d/s perfume! This might be my new bum day perfume.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## AreYouSerious

Coach poppy.  Wish I had coach poppy flower as well.


----------



## NoSnowHere

L'occitane cherry blossom


----------



## pinkmom66

Pure Tiffany.  My husbands favorite.


----------



## Noi_82

Clinique Happy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## terps08

Marc Jacobs, original scent


----------



## novella

terps08 said:


> Marc Jacobs, original scent



Love that fragrance!

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## ChloefromCT

Chanel Allure


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel bois des isles


----------



## roundandround

YSL Cinema edp


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## pinkmom66

Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## novella

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## ashleyroe

coach poppy.


----------



## lage

Balenciaga's Paris


----------



## smurfgirl06

Clean Shower Fresh


----------



## diorlongchamp34

Paris amour -bed bath and body works


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## pinkmom66

Eclat d' arpege


----------



## coachluvr80

Ralph by Ralph Lauren ... All time fave!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## tatertot

Jo Malone Bluebell


----------



## NoSnowHere

Blue agava & cacau from Jo Malone


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## lolitablue

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## foi

Hermes ( osmanthe Yunnan )


----------



## Lucysky

Coqui Coqui - Maderas


----------



## yellowbernie

Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dior-J'adore.


----------



## dollface53

Annick Goutal Eau de Charlotte.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Bean Noel(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## kathywko

My one and only Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Cait

Chloe EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## sunglow

Dior J'adore


----------



## More4Me

Sarah Jessica Parker - Lovely


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## jayjoy

Clinique Happy Heart


----------



## knics33

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## simplyme11

Ralph Lauren Romance.


----------



## Candice0985

kilian- invitation


----------



## taniherd

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## noon

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## diorlongchamp34

Estee lauder pleasures


----------



## Charlie.v11

Jeam paul gaultier classique X


----------



## Necromancer

Rive Gauche by YSL


----------



## Threshold

Burrens Perfumery (Ireland):  _*Frond*_


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori No.1


----------



## pennydreadful

Prada eau d'iris!


----------



## novella

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## tnguyen87

Gucci Envy Me- love this smell!!!


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## taniherd

Benefit So Hooked on Carmella


----------



## pinkmom66

Gucci Guilty, forgot I had it.  Not sure if I like it anymore


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Nobile 1942 Pontevecchio W FS 

Today Nobile 1942 Casta Diva FS


----------



## Mekinfrance

Elie Saab


----------



## knics33

TM Angel


----------



## Jax808

Burberry weekend


----------



## aliceanna

Serge Lutens Fleurs d'Oranger


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Burberry Body


----------



## crystalcoffee

Sjp nyc


----------



## 40beauty

Ms. Dior. One of my favorites!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## justcdii

Michael Kors Island Bermuda


----------



## DivaCrat09

*None! But I love Ralph Lauren Romance and SJP Lovely*


----------



## Sunshine Rose

My perfume choice for today was Flower by Kenzo. Definitely one of my favourites!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dior-j'adore.


----------



## Cait

V&R Flowerbomb EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## purse-nality

burberry body


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SJP Lovely


----------



## FutureMrsD

Today it's Mary Kay's Bella Belara. I usually have Hanae Mori or Fantasy but I thought I'd switch it up


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Bunny love

viva la juicy


----------



## LOREBUNDE

curve


----------



## Necromancer

Kenzo Flower


----------



## Shugarplum

One of my very new favorites..Versace Bright Crystal:giggles:


----------



## LaLaLuxC

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> New thread!
> 
> Previous thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html


Alien


----------



## KayuuKathey

Bvlgari Rose Essentielle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## ruthie_1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Chanel-Chance.


 same same!


----------



## Cait

Chloe EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## octopus17

O d'Azur by Lancome


----------



## Necromancer

just a body spray from The Body Shop called White Musk


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Bean Noel(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## bnjj

VS Pink


----------



## dollface53

YSL Champs d'Elysees


----------



## Mina Harker

Most days is Love at First Glow! 
Or MDC!


----------



## cupoftea91

Cacharel Amor Amor. So delicious!


----------



## nicci404

Escada Taj Sunset


----------



## MJDaisy

gucci flora


----------



## dotnative

Hermes Caleche Fleurs de Mediterranee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## semirose

Kenzo Flowertag


----------



## BunnySlippers

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Amor Amor by Cacharel


----------



## novella

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## dollface53

original Boucheron for Women


----------



## wtmontana

Illamasqua's new Freak perfume, they sent me a sample with some recent purchases and now it's on my wish list! So beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## coleybug

Escada - Especially Escada


----------



## semirose

Emilio Pucci - Miss Pucci


----------



## mspera

Victoria's Secret - Body by Victoria


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## gloryanh

Love, Chloe


----------



## lulubelle1211

Fancy by Jessica Simpson  it!


----------



## CountryGlamour

Bath & Body Works - Country Chic


----------



## ashleyroe

versace bright crystal.


----------



## MissBehavin

Joy  by Jean Patou


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## ericwillson2012

Gucci Guilty Pour Homme


----------



## semirose

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## terps08

Marc Jacobs original


----------



## novella

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## declaredbeauty

Rihanna Reb'l Fleur


----------



## PrincessBailey

Ed hardy


----------



## CountryGlamour

Bath & Body Works Country Chic Eau de Toilette


----------



## yeppun_1

Versace bright crystal


----------



## Threshold

Eau de Vaporub  (seven days & counting)


----------



## dollface53

Chanel Allure parfum


----------



## Cait

V&R Flowerbomb EDP.


----------



## Lucysky

Maison Martin Margiela - Untitled (my 2nd Bottle)


----------



## Prufrock613

Lucysky said:


> Maison Martin Margiela - Untitled (my 2nd Bottle)


I'm on my 2nd bottle too!

Today, I am wearing Chanel Jersey.


----------



## km8282

Jo Malone Black Vetyver Cafe in the day 

Laura Mercier L'Heure Magique for tonight.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## roundandround

EL PC Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## raindiamonds

Victoria's secret "Divine"


----------



## Cait

Thierry Mugler Angel EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## semirose

BPAL - Desdemona


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Bean Noel(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## KatK

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## diorlongchamp34

Estee lauder nude


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## MJDaisy

taylor swift wonderstruck :shame:


----------



## Threshold

Serge Lutens  _*Rousse*_


----------



## Bunny love

Chanel chance tendre


----------



## Ilgin

Sisley soir de lune


----------



## roundandround

Angel for today


----------



## dollface53

The original Angel


----------



## MC215

Milly La Foret - La Collection Dior


----------



## NoSnowHere

Blue agava & cacao


----------



## Mirtilla82

Elie Saab


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Using a sample of Miss Dior Chèire


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Chelsea Flowers


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

SJP Lovely


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## trueshoelove2

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## darkchildLv

Gucci fraishe flora


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## noon

Armani code


----------



## starship16

christian lacroix- absynthe
 it's delicious


----------



## Kaitlyn30889

Chanel Chance


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## laurenlovesjean

Coco Chanel !! Classic!!


----------



## taniherd

GUESS by Marciano


----------



## knics33

Gucci II EDP


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## pinkmom66

Exotic Pleasures


----------



## KM7029

Burberry Sheer


----------



## caramel15

a sample of Pure by DKNY.  i dont love it and seems to fade quickly.


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori No.1


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## taniherd

Donna Karen Cashmere Mist


----------



## lulubelle1211

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.



Me too!


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## jenniletv

Chanel Chance.


----------



## roundandround

Casta Diva


----------



## declaredbeauty

bebe


----------



## Necromancer

Joop


----------



## ashleyroe

ysl belle d'opium sample.

i think i like it... not sure yet.


----------



## Updtatedtrends

Issey Miyake  one scent.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Bean Noel(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## lucky21

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## sarahlouise06

Paco Rabanne - Lady Million.


----------



## Missy1726

Coach poppy summer


----------



## caramel15

Gucci Flora


----------



## natcolb65

Jimmy Choo.


----------



## GoGlam

Chloe eau de parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## dollface53

Angel Liqueur de Parfum


----------



## MJDaisy

burberry classic


----------



## Threshold

Bourbon French Perfumes (New Orleans):  _*Custom*_


----------



## semirose

Tocca - Florence


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## roundandround

Chanel Mademoiselle edp


----------



## bojanwish

armani code


----------



## yellow08

Fresh-Brown Sugar


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday - Jennifer Aniston The Debut Eau De Parfum.


----------



## rhinabi

Today I wore Especially Escada to change it up from my usual perfume.


----------



## CatherineC

Bpal PomII


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## knics33

Lovestruck by Vera Wang


----------



## roundandround

EL's Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## babyontheway

Bond Bryant park


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef:  _*Shanaan*_


----------



## pinkmom66

Live in Love, just got it!  Love it!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell. Got it last month, but now not sure if im in love...


----------



## ashleyroe

YSL belle d'opium.


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone ... Blue bell


----------



## Lola69

Dkny be delicious


----------



## girlygirl3

Elie Saab


----------



## dollface53

Iceberg Twice Ice


----------



## Lilytan22

Gucci II EDP 50ml @ sgd 72


----------



## Necromancer

Chanel Chance (I got a sample from the Chanel counter today)


----------



## Marinela

Burberry - Brit Sheer


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Flowerbomb! v&r


----------



## CountryGlamour

Country Chic Eau de Toilette by Bath & Body Works


----------



## Sunshine Rose

flower by kenzo


----------



## Secret823

lola


----------



## declaredbeauty

Michael kors very Hollywood


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dior-j'adore.


----------



## bagsALWAYSfit

Aquolina Pink Sugar Sensual...YUMMY!!!

My top 5 signature scents:

Betsey Johnson (the original) <------bummed it's being discontinued
Thierry Muglar Angel <---lil' pricey for daily wear
Aquolina Pink Sugar & Pink Sugar Sensual
Juicy Couture Viva la JUICY
Victoria's Secret LOVE SPELL


----------



## amber_j

Stella - Stella


----------



## KayuuKathey

burberry


----------



## Lucysky

Coqui Coqui - Coco Coco


----------



## pinkmom66

Live in Love, ODLR


----------



## Shugarplum

Secret..aloe and cucumber..


----------



## Threshold

_*Vanille Oud*_   by M. Micallef


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday and today Casta Diva again, yummy!


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Twilight Woods B&BW


----------



## pquiles

La Praire Midnight Rain


----------



## Nienke

Viktor & Rolf Flower Bomb


----------



## Mima1104

Chanel chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## harleyNemma

Black Rose Oud -- Trish McEvoy


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Cool water - davidoff


----------



## Cait

VS Dream Angels Forever EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tiare

Bond No.9 Sakes 5th Avenue for her. Wow... what a scent! It's a warm tropical gardenia/tuberose with a ton of vanilla and coconut.


----------



## dollface53

Angel Liqueur de Parfum


----------



## semirose

Clean - Warm Cotton


----------



## Threshold

*Ghost Fire*  by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## taniherd

Boyfriend by Kate Walsh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## caramel15

Gucci Flora


----------



## noon

Armani Code


----------



## Prufrock613

Guerlain - Oriental Brulant


----------



## kef2

Coco mademoiselle eau de parfum.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## janice

Prada Candy


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Vanitas versace!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Rihanna reb'l fleur


----------



## bnjj

Britney Spears Curious.


----------



## tnguyen87

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## sansandy

Chloe


----------



## Shugarplum

Soft Indulgences..very citric hubby said I smelled like a Georgia peach..bwahaha


----------



## dollface53

Armani Code


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Kansashalo

Golden Delicious by DKNY


----------



## c0uture

Betsey Johnson


----------



## taniherd

LaVanila Vanilla Blackberry


----------



## pinkmom66

Live in Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Leenda

Prada Infusion D'iris


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry brit sheer.


----------



## Threshold

Bond No. 9  *High Line   *


----------



## lanechange84

Chanel Chance


----------



## donnabella

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## Alba109

Parlez Moi D'Amour EDT by Galliano


----------



## novella

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## Lucysky

Balmain - Ambre Gris


----------



## Shugarplum

Fergie


----------



## sansandy

Marc Jacob Daisy


----------



## Cait

Let Them Eat Cake EDP, Tokyo Milk

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## melcaptain

Child, an old favorite


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## roundandround

yesterday YSL Cinema

today, can't help it to go back to EL's tuberose gardenia


----------



## MJDaisy

viva la juicy!


----------



## Threshold

Washing off Bond No. 9 New York Oud () in favor of...

L' Artisan   _*Safran Troublant*_


----------



## sass000

Winter Candy Apple by Bath & Body works


----------



## pinkmom66

I think i am stuck on Live in Love for awhile.


----------



## semirose

Tokyo Milk No2 Le Petit


----------



## ashleyroe

YSL belle d'opium.


----------



## taniherd

L' Eau de Chloe


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Versace - vanitas.... So womenly.....


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Pontevecchio W FS today


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## taniherd

Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend


----------



## noon

Armani Code


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Ghost - been a firm favourite for a while now, always gets compliments.


----------



## Cait

CK Shock for her EDT

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## octopus17

Coco Chanel EDP.


----------



## declaredbeauty

rihanna reb'l fleur


----------



## Threshold

New Orleans Parfums  _Kus Kus_


----------



## roundandround

roundandround said:


> Nobile 1942 Pontevecchio W FS today



This one again.


----------



## novella

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## faffy44

Virgin Island Water


----------



## bnjj

Britney Spears Curious


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain  _*LInstant Millesime Iris Noel ltd*_


----------



## piratesbooty

Juicy couture viva la juicy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Coco Mademoissele


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Bean Noel(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Shugarplum

STRAWBERRY AND WHITE CHOCOLATE SPRAY.


----------



## semirose

Tokyomilk - No. 4 I Want Candy


----------



## Threshold

*Custom Blend*   from Bourbon French Parfums ~ New Orleans


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## ally143

Bond No 9 Astor Place blended with Nuits de Noho


----------



## kef2

Angel by Thierry Mugler


----------



## kef2

Shugarplum said:
			
		

> STRAWBERRY AND WHITE CHOCOLATE SPRAY.



Yum, that sounds delish!


----------



## ashleyroe

piratesbooty said:


> Juicy couture viva la juicy


 
same!


----------



## jibnavarat

Chanel no 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dior-j'adore.


----------



## *MJ*

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## MJDaisy

burberry classic


----------



## bps117

ck into you


----------



## bps117

dizzistars said:


> Lancome Miracle!


I like that one, it's so sweet!


----------



## Shugarplum

Cherry Blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## Cait

YSL Parienne EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## semirose

Tocca - Cleopatra


----------



## ashleyroe

versace bright crystal.


----------



## dollface53

original Poison


----------



## Threshold

- _*Amber Absolute*_  Tom Ford Private Blend


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Lucysky

Trying out the samples i got at Byredo the other day, currently wearing Seven Veils


----------



## twitspie

chanel chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens amber sultan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Samia

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## Threshold

_*Vanille Oud*_ by M. Micallef


----------



## semirose

Viktor and Rolf - Flowerbomb


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori butterfly.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Euphoria by ck


----------



## summerlilacs

Vera Wang - Boutique


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## dotnative

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## semirose

Oiseau - The Charmer


----------



## legaldiva

dotnative said:


> Hermes Kelly Caleche


 
Me, too, today.  I love this fragrance.


----------



## Bunny love

Chanel chance tendre


----------



## ashleyroe

ysl belle d'opium.


----------



## dollface53

legaldiva said:


> Me, too, today.  I love this fragrance.



Can you describe how it is different than the original Caleche?


----------



## dollface53

Jil Sander #4


----------



## tiramissu

bvlgari pour homme


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## semirose

Royal Apothic - Edwardian Fireplace


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## octopus17

Tocca Brigette


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

SJP Covet


----------



## ashleyroe

gucci guilty.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Brooke0502

Jo Malone Blue Agava & Cacao! My new favorite!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Gucci Flora


----------



## jayjoy

L'Occitane Citrus Verbena


----------



## Livia1

Trying out Chanel no.19 - I _love _the drydown but it doesn't last long and the 5 hours before that, it's just too much/too green


----------



## blondieuk

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> Jo Malone Blue Agava & Cacao! My new favorite!



Love Jo Malone! Everyone compliments me on it xxx


----------



## blondieuk

Elie Saab, my new love!


----------



## blondieuk

tiramissu said:
			
		

> bvlgari pour homme



??? For men? X


----------



## ashleyroe

gucci guilty.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Madison Square Park


----------



## jadise

Burberry Body


----------



## Lzamare

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## pond23

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino (I think that's the correct name) sample


----------



## deluxique

Chanel Chance. I bought this 10yra back after a bad break up as a symbol to give myself a new chance in love again. I wear it only to work.


----------



## Deborah1986

D&g


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## bnjj

Britney Spears Curious


----------



## JumpyTigerQ

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## trueshoelove2

burberry brit sheer


----------



## semirose

Kenzo - Flower


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## .pursefiend.

"Chloe" by Chloe


----------



## PinkTruffle

Prada "Candy"


----------



## loves

lush karma


----------



## ashleyroe

stila creme bouquet.


----------



## Nicole429

VS Sexy Little Things Noir


----------



## dollface53

Angel Liquer de parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dior-j'adore.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## semirose

TokyoMilk - No. 2 Le Petit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Threshold

Clive Christian No. 1


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## noon

Armani Code


----------



## bykritstiina

j'adore by Dior


----------



## smurfgirl06

D&G Light Blue.


----------



## Cait

Thierry Mugler Angel EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## semirose

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## carrie13

Coral by Lili Bermuda...from the Bermuda perfume factory


----------



## Brooke0502

blondieuk said:
			
		

> Love Jo Malone! Everyone compliments me on it xxx



Me too, its my new fave!!


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

Chanel Eau Verte


----------



## gillianna

Jo Malone Roses, it is nice to put something  on that smells great when I first wake up in the morning.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

smurfgirl06 said:
			
		

> D&G Light Blue.



Same!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl paris


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Bean Noel(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## blondieuk

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Vera Wang-Princess.



Another fave of mine! X


----------



## taniherd

Hanae Mori (the bottle with Pink butterfly)


----------



## Mima1104

Jimmy choo


----------



## semirose

Pucci Acqua 330


----------



## Threshold

Fendi _*Theorema Leggero*_


----------



## .pursefiend.

Giorgio Armani "Acqua di gio"


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## ashleyroe

coach legacy.


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Sjp lovely


----------



## roses5682

Armani Code. I just got a sample at  first I didn't like it but I'm pretty impressed with it after it  dries down.


----------



## Coach!Lover

Wonderstruck.


----------



## BreadnGem

Calvin Klein Eternity Moment


----------



## jen_sparro

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## loves

day: fresh brown sugar
nite: lush karma


----------



## Cait

Prada Candy EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## noon

Armani Code


----------



## taniherd

Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend


----------



## semirose

BPAL - Eden


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel bois des iles


----------



## carrie13

Issey Miyake - L'eau de Issey


----------



## krawford

Elie Saab


----------



## IngaBritt

Dior Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## bnjj

Britney Spears Curious


----------



## Designer<3

Fan Di Fendi


----------



## PinkTruffle

Salvatore Ferragamo "Signorina"


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Ocean Lounge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## semirose

Oiseau - The Charmer


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19 (falling more and more in love with this green Chanel)


----------



## taniherd

Paco Rabanne Lady Million


----------



## octopus17

Coco Chanel EDP


----------



## ashleyroe

versace bright crystal.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

L'Occitane Fleur Cherie


----------



## pond23

hermessence vetiver tonka sample


----------



## jazmini

Chloé eau de fleurs Néroli


----------



## Deborah1986

Hermes


----------



## soymilky

The Chloe Signature


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## loves

lush karma


----------



## jenny70

Vera Wang lovestruck

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## trueshoelove2

chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Hotpot

YSL Cinema


----------



## samuelmorgan

Tom Ford - Black Orchid mixed with Tokyo Milk - Arsenic


----------



## thebeautebuzz

Flora by Gucci


----------



## ashlc68

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Tiare

Hermes Eau de Merveilles. I finally bought a bottle after spraying myself each and every time I saw it at Sephora.

It's so warm and delicious


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Into The Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## semirose

Clean - Cotton T-Shirt 
Not loving it.


----------



## loves

chanel eau premiere no.5, i think it is perfect for spring


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Diva Divina

Hanae Mori - I just got it (thanks to the ladies of TPF) and I LOVE it!  I was bought Miss Dior, but am having second thoughts, so I'm heading to Sephora this afternoon for an exchange.


----------



## knics33

L de Lolita - Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Love4MK

Dolce & Gabbana - Light Blue
It's my favorite!  I love smelling like a fruit!


----------



## carriecouture

Chantecaille- Tiare


----------



## ClassicFab

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Shugarplum

bright crystal strawberry n white chocolate


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## roundandround

I'm wearing EL PC Tuberose GArdenia non stop LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## ashleyroe

hanae mori butterfly.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## semirose

Viktor and Rolf - Flowerbomb


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Pontevecchio W fragranza suprema YUMMY


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## samuelmorgan

Viktor & Rolf - Spice Bomb


----------



## Ginnifer

Victor & Rolf flower bomb extreme. X

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ashleyroe

gucci guilty.


----------



## dotnative

Testing L'eau de Chloe. So far so good.


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## apples920

Clean Original Perfume


----------



## nc.girl

Britney Spears Hidden Fantasy


----------



## semirose

Coach - Poppy


----------



## knics33

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle. I paired it with B&BW's Sweat Pea Body Cream and they smell great together!


----------



## ClassicFab

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## roundandround

Nobile Casta Diva fragranza suprema


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Dolce gabbana - light blue


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## All Smiles

Harajuku Lover - Music


----------



## Shugarplum

Juicy Couture


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## novella

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## kipkapst7

THe new Axe for women... man do i feel classy! lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Threshold

Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier:  _*Eau de Mure*_


----------



## KayuuKathey

Super G - Harajuku


----------



## Shugarplum

Versace Bright Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## egyptjones

Lanvin Eclat d'Arpege


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Dior Hypnotic Poison. Smells like dark, candlelit sultry nights. Yum.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Addict To Life


----------



## Moi2007

chanel mademoiselle


----------



## PrincessGina

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir (with body shop cocoa butter underneath)


----------



## misspinkles

Ralph by ralph lauren


----------



## bloggingbeauty

Today I wore Vera Wang Princess- my signature scent!


----------



## Agreen96

Versace


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Versace- vanitas


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## roundandround

Casta Diva for the 4th day non stop!


----------



## dollface53

10 Corso Como


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## blondieuk

Jo malone nectarine blossom and honey


----------



## dotnative

Hermes Caleche Fleurs de Mediterranee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Viktor & Rolf - Spice Bomb


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Jo Malone : Orange Blossom & English Pear and Freesia


----------



## dollface53

Serge Lutens La Myrrhe


----------



## Shugarplum

Escada Marine Groove


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Miss Dior Cherie EDP


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef's _*Shanaan*_


----------



## sparklyred

Jo Malone.  The new Limited Edition Peony and Moss.  OMG this stuff is amazing.  I really did not want to love any more JM stuff...too late.


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## *MJ*

LaVanila Vanilla Coconut


----------



## c0uture

Shugarplum said:
			
		

> Escada Marine Groove



Me too!!


----------



## wtmontana

Beyonce's Heat perfume and on my wrists in a cream is Le Reve (not sure on spelling, sorry)'s Dream III.


----------



## Shugarplum

c0uture said:


> Me too!!


 You got good taste..


----------



## semirose

Kate Spade Twirl. Kinda hating it but that's probably because I coughed as I was spraying and got a mouthful =(


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Threshold

La Prairie *Life Threads Gold*


----------



## taniherd

LaVanila Vanilla Blackberry


----------



## Shugarplum

Infinite moment


----------



## All Smiles

Ck euphoria


----------



## dollface53

Fracas parfum


----------



## goodiegood

Stella McCartney


----------



## PinkTruffle

Givenchy "Dahlia Noir" EDP.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## semirose

Tocca Florence


----------



## Ellenpink

Coco madam just got delivered in by FedEx . First Chanel and most expensive I ever bought .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Stangbabe64

Clinique Happy cause it makes me happy!


----------



## Rambler

Joy by Patou


----------



## aprilmarch

1000 by Jean Patou


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Hypnôse- Lancôme


----------



## stinamarie

Elizabeth Arden - green tea cherry blossom


----------



## carterazo

True Love - just discovered this little perfume.  It goes so well with my chemistry.  Love it.


----------



## mk78

Estee Lauder Private Collection, Jasmine and White Moss


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Clear water - davidoff


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary solid perfume


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Cait

CK Shock for her EDT

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## carterazo

True Love again


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## elizabeth718

Jimmy Choo.


----------



## Shugarplum

MY NEW ESPECIALLY ESCADA:giggles:


----------



## KayuuKathey

L'Eau De Issey Summer 2009 Edition


----------



## *MJ*

Prada

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## nc.girl

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Threshold

Amouage   _*Memoir*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## pquiles

La Prarie: Life Threads Gold


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## Rambler

Diorissimo


----------



## taniherd

L'Eau de Chloe


----------



## PinkTruffle

Valentino "Valentina"


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hello kitty perfume- just bought from sephora very bling2 casing!


----------



## Mima1104

Jimmy choo


----------



## Love4MK

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Rambler

L'interdit edt


----------



## Threshold

Amouage _*Epic Woman*_ Extrait de Parfum


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday Nobile Casta Diva

today YSL Cinema


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Love4MK said:
			
		

> Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue



Same!


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef's  *Red Sea*


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## noon

Armani Code


----------



## michelle779

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## Rambler

Lolita Lempika


----------



## mzbag

Hermes 24 Faubourg


----------



## MochaBrown

Eau Duelle by Diptyque


----------



## TMTv

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## mspera

Victoria's secret - heavenly


----------



## carterazo

First - Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## Love4MK

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue ... It's my favorite.


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP - very ready to bust out the Spring fragrances now that it's warm 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Rambler

Bulgari Black

Love Annick Menardo's creations.


----------



## kristinized

Betsy Johnson


----------



## Threshold

Serge Lutens  *Chergui*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## michelle779

Escada Taj Sunset


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence  Yves Rocher


----------



## needloub

CK One


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Love4MK said:
			
		

> Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue ... It's my favorite.



Me to!


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## *MJ*

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## PinkTruffle

Gucci 'Flora'


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## MJDaisy

peace love and couture by juicy couture.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Rambler

Fleurs de Rocaille by Caron


----------



## shushufontana

Bond No. 9 High Line

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## roundandround

the first day of spring today and that made me to use my old love EL's Pleasures


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Philosophy Amazing Grace - floral in hopes that Spring comes to the chilly PacNW.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## elizabeth718

Aquolina Pink Sugar


----------



## Cait

MJ Daisy Eau so Fresh EDT


----------



## Kaitlyn30889

Viva la Juicy!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## nc.girl

Calvin Klein CK IN2U


----------



## kristinized

Betsy Johnson


----------



## Jahpson

Tide Detergent.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Chanel home allure sport!


----------



## PinkTruffle

Jo Malone 'Nectarine Blossom & Honey' Cologne


----------



## mzbag

Lolita Lempicka Parfum Spray


----------



## sumita

Prada Candy


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## nc.girl

Live Luxe by Jennifer Lopez...can't stand her for the most part, but I love this particular perfume.


----------



## terps08

Marc Jacobs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## karwood

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## alyrris

Fleur D'interdit from Givenchy. I've worn this off and on for 18 yrs now I think...


----------



## Rambler

Poison. 

Ducking now.


----------



## dollface53

Rambler said:


> Poison.
> 
> Ducking now.



I LOVE Posion (the original one)


----------



## dollface53

For today, Creed Fleurissimo


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Light blue again!


----------



## hergiraffe

DKNY Be Delicious... so common, but then I'm not going anywhere


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## kristinized

Betsey Johnson


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone  *Wild Bluebell*


----------



## Rambler

Sand & Sable.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

hergiraffe said:
			
		

> DKNY Be Delicious... so common, but then I'm not going anywhere



I love the DKNY delicious perfumes. Yes they're common, but they really do smell nice. They're a great scent for wearing at the office because they're not overly strong or intrusive. 

I actually forgot to put on perfume this morning. No clue how I forgot to put some on! So I'm wearing eau de various skincare products that have all combined into a slightly sweet, fresh smell on my skin.


----------



## Cait

MJ Daisy Eau so Fresh EDT (again)!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## loves

karma


----------



## bnjj

Britney Spears Curious


----------



## violetunderground

I put on Givenchy's Play today. I really like it more than I thought I would.


----------



## coachwife6

Chanel No. 5


----------



## Lvy_y

J'adore hmmm my fave..


----------



## altinker

Jimmy Choo


----------



## tnguyen87

Gucci Envy Me. I'm a sucker for pink bottled perfumes!


----------



## Threshold

I'm a sucker for the _juice -  _Montale_ *Sunset Flowers*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Cait

YSL Parisienne EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## novella

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Vera Wang Truly Pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Shugarplum

tnguyen87 said:


> Gucci Envy Me. I'm a sucker for pink bottled perfumes!


OOOOOO THAT'S MY FAVORITE COLOR ..WOOHOO


----------



## Shugarplum

VERSACE BRIGHT CRYSTAL


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## lolitablue

Tom Ford *Moss Breches *- Different for me but dries up so nicely!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## MJDaisy

juicy couture peace love and couture.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## flwrgirl

Flowerbomb


----------



## Prufrock613

Etro - Heliotrope


----------



## Threshold

Amouage  *Epic Woman*


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Harvey Prince - Ageless. I got a sample and it's a nice citrus scent, but didn't last at all!


----------



## Threshold

Aimgrrrl said:


> Harvey Prince - Ageless. I got a sample and it's a nice citrus scent, but didn't last at all!


 
I hate it when that happens, no longevity or sillage.  I don't care how expensive the perfume might be, if it doesn't last, it's a cheap trick to make one use more, or its been made with cheap elements...  Either way, the operative word for the maker is _cheap_.

Lately, the best I've tried are Amouage, Jo Malone, Montale, and M. Micallef...  And oddly enough, they're all _niche_.  No designer names or pretty-bottle tricks to hide behind, just excellent product that lasts, has plenty of throw, and doesn't dry down to that plastic after-odor from use of cheap (there's that word again) synthetics.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Threshold said:
			
		

> I hate it when that happens, no longevity or sillage.  I don't care how expensive the perfume might be, if it doesn't last, it's a cheap trick to make one use more, or its been made with cheap elements...  Either way, the operative word for the maker is cheap.
> 
> Lately, the best I've tried are Amouage, Jo Malone, Montale, and M. Micallef...  And oddly enough, they're all niche.  No designer names or pretty-bottle tricks to hide behind, just excellent product that lasts, has plenty of throw, and doesn't dry down to that plastic after-odor from use of cheap (there's that word again) synthetics.



So completely agreed. Some of my favorites over the years have been limited runs, boutique perfumes or random accidental finds. I've also found that a coordinating (but not matching) body lotion or spray mist can help with some longevity. Example, Philosophy Amazing Grace: I LOVE the smell on me, and it settles to a gorgeous scent that people compliment me every time I wear it. I have a random spray mist in a tuberose scent that coordinates with it beautifully. I've had women beg me to tell them what it is because it smells so lovely. (shhh! It's an off-label drugstore find that no longer exists! I'm rationing while checking eBay!)


----------



## ashleyroe

gucci guilty.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## dotnative

YSL Belle D' Opium


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## MJDaisy

chanel chance for the first time! i bought it yesterday. it smells great on my skin


----------



## monty_lameer

Vivienne Westwood - Naughty Alice. LOVE IT.


----------



## katarzyna

coco chanel - mademoiselle


----------



## NightSpark

Tommy Hilfiger - Dreaming


----------



## dollface53

Guerlain L'Instant EDP


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Prufrock613

Perfect Veil


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Pucci Acqua 330


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Kate Spade - Twirl. Slightly floral this morning. 12 hours later I smell a little bit I vanilla on one wrist and that's all. Major fail.


----------



## becacine

MoonaLisa Indigo Ice


----------



## All Smiles

D & G the one gold


----------



## Kellness

Clean - the original one


----------



## sassy.satin

Giorgio Armani's Acqua di Gio, I never seem to get tired of it after all these years


----------



## MJDaisy

chanel chance again. i am in love with this scent


----------



## lill_devill

Ferre


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## knics33

YSL Parisienne - really great for spring


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## okoiomo

Always and forever Viktor & Rolf - Flowerbomb


----------



## perlefine

Harajuku Lovers Baby


----------



## Threshold

Laura Tonatto's  *Dama*


----------



## Prufrock613

Jo Malone - Orange Blossom - yum!


----------



## Shugarplum

d&g light blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## MJDaisy

chanel chance again.


----------



## Threshold

Serge Lutens  *Feminite du Bois*


----------



## taniherd

Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend


----------



## flwrgirl

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Charlie

Givenchy Play



flwrgirl said:


> Gucci Guilty



Delicious!! I love mine!


----------



## becacine

Indigo Wild Y.U.M. mist made with pure essential oils of lavender, lemon, patchouli, citronella & cedarwood


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Dior Hypnotic Poison. Something in it really works with my body chemistry and smells delicious!


----------



## amanda77

Burberry Brit


----------



## diamondigrl1

FlowerBomb love it


----------



## Cait

MJ Daisy

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## dollface53

Montale Black Aoud


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Lolita Lempika - the purple apple one.


----------



## Threshold

Laura Tonatto  *Plasir *- a spicy citrus for the desert heat!


----------



## MJDaisy

chanel chance. i'm sensing a new favorite


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## katarzyna

lanvin paris


----------



## becacine

MoonaLisa Jingle Jilly Donuts from head to toe...I smell like sweet strawberry jelly doughnut heaven...i'ts an acquired scent but once you try it, it's a hard one to stop!


----------



## ashleyroe

stila creme bouquet.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

I am going to workout later so just Demeter Orange Creme Pop.


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau Svelte


----------



## clu13

Michael Kors Gold


----------



## Threshold

Amouage  *Epic Woman*  OVER  Tom Ford  *Santal Blanc*

                                   Still swooning...


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## Bella613

Bvlgari "Jasmine Noir"


----------



## dollface53

Guerlain L'Instant EDP


----------



## modanhoney

Blu Mediterranean "Arancia Di Capri" can be purchased as NM


----------



## jaded

Chanel No. 5 Eau Premiere


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Chanel Chance edp *** body satin


----------



## xroeb

Lady Million by PR


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## wtmontana

Beyonce's Heat as well as Evodia vanilla fragrance rollerball on my wrists.


----------



## wilding

Lust by Lush.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ford neroli


----------



## Trayler

Clinique Happy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfume's  Tronada


----------



## ladyike92

Anick Goutal Petite Cherie my signature fragrance.


----------



## flwrgirl

Chloe


----------



## Bitten

Balenciaga


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## elleestbelle

guerlain's nuit d'amor


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Cait

CK Shock for Her EDT

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfume's  _*La Lune*_  (proto)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel cuir de russie


----------



## c0uture

Jeanne Lanvin


----------



## chyeah

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## Machick333

guerlain's Idylli ....


----------



## allurella

chanel chance (eau de toilette)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

A mixture: 
Dior Hypnotic Poison with a quick swipe of Lush Karma solid perfume on my wrists cuz I forgot I put the other one on. The combo works, surprisingly.


----------



## ashleyroe

dolce & gabana rose the one.


----------



## cascherping

Gucci Envy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Bean Noel(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Threshold

Montale  _*Sunset Flowers*_


----------



## BunnySlippers

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Miss Dior


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## MJDaisy

chanel chance


----------



## smahama

Miss Dior Cherie! I just got it yesterday and I love it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## amber_j

Sarah Jessica Parker Lovely


----------



## zenzen

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## novella

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## wtmontana

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

1million rocco barocco


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mlle. EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## clu13

Ferragamo Incanto Heaven


----------



## dollface53

Balenciaga Cristobal


----------



## bnjj

Jennifer Aniston

This is such a pretty fragrance.

I was always one to have a signature scent but now the past couple years I seem to use something new every few months.


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## tilolis

Chanel Chance


----------



## Necromancer

Chanel Chance


----------



## natters

viktor rolf flowerbomb


----------



## dollface53

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## peppersasen

Vera Wang Princess...


----------



## windchimes

Coach Poppy today!  DH loves this one even more than I do.


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel no 5 eau premiere.


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone  _*Wild Bluebell*_


----------



## janice

Womanity by Thierry Mugler


----------



## dollface53

Chanel Allure parfum


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Gucci flora


----------



## lolitablue

Bond No 9 - The Scent of Peace!!!


----------



## windchimes

DKNY Pure... It's plain and clean, I wear this when I don't want to be offensive


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Pampered Beauty

Sisley Eau Du Soir


----------



## terps08

Burberry London


----------



## tilolis

Dior J'adore


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## winniejo

CHANEL Coco Mademoiselle parfum


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Gwen Stefani Lamb combined with something by Victoria Secret.


----------



## Threshold

Marc Jacobs  _*Ginger Splash*_...  *ZOWEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!*


----------



## dotnative

Bottega Venetta


----------



## flwrgirl

Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Prufrock613

Maison Martin Margiela - L'Eau


----------



## Bkbabe

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly


----------



## windchimes

Dior J'adore


----------



## Bella613

Jo Malone's
Nectarine and Honey
Orange Bloosom 
Wild Bluebell


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Bean Noel(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Pure Grace sample


----------



## Wilmaerika

Lanvin - Marry Me! Love Edition


----------



## novella

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## *MJ*

Dior Hypnotic Poison

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## MJDaisy

peace love and couture by juicy couture.


----------



## sephorah

Jimmy choo


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## dollface53

Fresh Index Redcurrant and Basil


----------



## mysticrita

Belle D'opium. Ysl


----------



## wtmontana

Bottega Venetta (spelling? Not sure) thanks to @su__1


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## bnjj

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## c0uture

Jeanne Lanvin


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Highway 41*_  (prototype)


----------



## samalexis217

Jo Malone- nectarine blossom and honey


----------



## taniherd

Lush Vanillary


----------



## Cait

MJ Daisy EDT

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dollface53

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## dollface53

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## MJDaisy

gucci flora.


----------



## Sweetpea83

dollface53 said:


> Miss Dior Cherie




Same here!


----------



## Cait

V&R Flowerbomb EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Samia

Gucci by Gucci

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Lovely by Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## mashza

Creed - Love In White


----------



## samalexis217

Love struck by Vera Wang


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## chrunchy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## beauty k addict

does baby spit count? lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

a new fragrance.. frederic malle portrait of a lady....


----------



## cascherping

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Issey Miyake a scent

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## dollface53

Boucheron EDP (original)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## amber_j

Miel et Citron by L'Occitane


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Chance - Eau Fraiche


----------



## octopus17

White Linen - Estee Lauder


----------



## ClassicFab

Chanel Chance Tendre


----------



## Wilmaerika

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady by Frederic Malle


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## loves

kelly caleche


----------



## ashleyroe

dolce & gabbana rose the one.


----------



## BarbadosBride

Tom Ford Violet Blonde-love it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## wtmontana

Beyonce Heat.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone _*Wild  Bluebell*_


----------



## dotnative

Testing Bottega Veneta


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath  & Body)


----------



## Chineka

Bath and Body Works - Sweet Pea


----------



## wtmontana

CK Shock for Women.


----------



## loves

Karma


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## c0uture

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## chrunchy

Valentino Valentina


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef  _Shanaan_


----------



## Wilmaerika

Escada Island Kiss


----------



## fshnonmymind

Oh Lola by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## coralmewild

Issey Miyake Leau D'Issey


----------



## Shugarplum

Especially Escada


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## cascherping

Gucci Guilty


----------



## c0uture

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Machick333

Blvgari Omnia Crystalline.... 

love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## mspera

Victoria's secret - heavenly


----------



## dollface53

Guerlain L'Instant EDP


----------



## Wilmaerika

Dior Poison


----------



## c0uture

Hanae Mori


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Machick333

Chanel chance eau de parfum... 

Just got it


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sunglow

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## jaded

L de Lolita Lempicka


----------



## ashleybrooke

Sort of embarrassed to say, but Katy Perry Meow!


----------



## novella

Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## mspera

Dior - j adore


----------



## RedLace

Marc Jacobs Oh Lola.


----------



## Wilmaerika

Juicy Couture - Viva la Juicy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes  apres la monsoon


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs body lotion


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Cait

Guerlain Shalimar Parfum Initial EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ashleyroe

michael kors eau de parfum.


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## gelbergirl

Hermes Un Jardin après la Mousson (EDT)


----------



## Hamhamjanice

clinque HAPPY!


----------



## Wilmaerika

Lancôme Hypnôse


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## sephorah

Gucci guilty


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone  _White Lilac & Rhubarb_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## lakwash

Jimmy choo


----------



## mspera

Chanel - chance - eau tendre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## StylishFarmer

SJP Lovely


----------



## babyontheway

Gucci envy


----------



## Love4MK

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## c0uture

Rihanna Reb'l Fleur


----------



## Paiged

Vince Camuto


----------



## Threshold

Annick Goutal (niche)  *Mandragore*


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## samalexis217

Rue Des Jardins by Clarins


----------



## samalexis217

samalexis217 said:
			
		

> Eau de Jardin by Clarins


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## whatscute

I wore a home-made Chanel No. 5 body powder today


----------



## eggb3ater

marc jacobs oh lola


----------



## wtmontana

Feels like I'm always wearing this: Beyonce Heat.


----------



## hunniesochic

Chanel No. 5


----------



## gga

I found a new favorite:  Amouage Memoir. I got stopped by 5 people today who wanted to know if I was wearing a scent, and if so, what was it.  I absolutely love Memoir.  I am partial to Amouage scents, but Memoir just beat out Homage and Epic as my new fave.


----------



## dollface53

Bill Blass Nude


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novello


----------



## dotnative

Hermes Caleche Fleurs De Mediterranee


----------



## sammytheMUA

Flower bomb victor and rolf


----------



## Paiged

Viva La Juicy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Wilmaerika

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy


----------



## shortsweetness

Chanel-Jersey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Threshold

*Eau de Mure Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier*


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## dollface53

Angel Liqueur de Parfum


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Borse1224

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Chanel-Chance.



What kind of scent is it?


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone _*Wild Bluebells*_


----------



## Maleeducky

Chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## Wilmaerika

Thierry Mugler Angel edp


----------



## Prufrock613

Untitled L'eau


----------



## carterazo

True Love


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Threshold

Roger et Gallet's  _*Blue Carnation   *_


----------



## babyontheway

Bond no 9 Bryant park


----------



## christyblue1

Chloe Rose Edition


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## taniherd

Clean Warm Cotton


----------



## yellow08

Jo Malone-Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## jaded

taniherd said:


> Clean Warm Cotton





yellow08 said:


> Jo Malone-Nectarine Blossom & Honey



I love both of these! 

L de Lolita Lempicka.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## douzz

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## Borse1224

Coco mademosile


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## photogurl

coach poppy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## angl2b

Bond No 9 Astor Place


----------



## BrittanyDarling

burberry brit


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## *MJ*

Prada EDT


----------



## wtmontana

Opulent Alchemy - Chocolovers (inspired) thanks to Su!


----------



## roundandround

EL Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia, got lot of compliments on this one.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Daisy Marc Jacobs


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## glamorioustasha

Narcisco Rodriguez


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef's _*Shanaan*_


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## Necromancer

Coco - Chanel


----------



## Borse1224

Chanel 22


----------



## babyontheway

Bond no nine Washington square


----------



## Threshold

Amouage  *Epic Woman*


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Paiged

Ange ou Demon Le Secret


----------



## wtmontana

Katy Perry "Purr".


----------



## mspera

Victoria's Secret - Heavenly


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Juicy Couture's Viva La Juicy!


----------



## c0uture

Jeanne Lanvin


----------



## Threshold

*Iris Taizo  by Parfumerie Generale*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## roundandround

Nobile 1942 Casta Diva


----------



## shortsweetness

Chanel- Jersey


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## christyblue1

Lanvin Rumeur to Rose


----------



## lmg

Eau de Sisley 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## PrincessGina

Paco Rabanne Black XS L'exces


----------



## Machick333

Tom ford black orchid ..... It's making me nauseous  lol


----------



## Nat

J'adore.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no. 19


----------



## Borse1224

Livia1 said:
			
		

> Chanel no. 19



I want try that!  What other Chanel perfume would you compare it too?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## JMF77

Annick Goutal Eau d' Hadrien mixed w/ Annick Goutal Vanille.  Delicious!


----------



## vfab

Escada Sexy Grafitti


----------



## Neo007

Kalimantan, from Chantecaille


----------



## loves

karma


----------



## *MJ*

Philosophy Falling in Love

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Necromancer

Curious by B.Spears


----------



## FleurCherie_9

Fleur chérie by L'Occitane


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Paiged

Vince Camuto


----------



## MJDaisy

clinique happy heart


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone  *Wild Bluebell*


----------



## Livia1

Borse1224 said:


> I want try that!  What other Chanel perfume would you compare it too?



Hi there, I always thought I didn't like  no.19 because it's a "green" scent. My signature scent is Chanel no. 5.
A couple of months ago I received a sample of the Chanel no. 19 Poudre and I loved the dry-down (did not like the beginning) but wished it would be more creamy. I then read up on it and found that I might actually like no.19 after all so I gave it a try and I fell in love. It is not green and cold as stated many places. It is elegant and creamy, a gorgeous rose/iris scent and in that sense it's like a more fresh version of no.5 perhaps. Give it a try 


Wearing Chanel no.19 today.


----------



## Borse1224

Livia1 said:
			
		

> Hi there, I always thought I didn't like  no.19 because it's a "green" scent. My signature scent is Chanel no. 5.
> A couple of months ago I received a sample of the Chanel no. 19 Poudre and I loved the dry-down (did not like the beginning) but wished it would be more creamy. I then read up on it and found that I might actually like no.19 after all so I gave it a try and I fell in love. It is not green and cold as stated many places. It is elegant and creamy, a gorgeous rose/iris scent and in that sense it's like a more fresh version of no.5 perhaps. Give it a try
> 
> Wearing Chanel no.19 today.



Is this better than chance or mademosile?


----------



## Livia1

Borse1224 said:


> Is this better than chance or mademosile?



If I may be honest, I don't like either Chance or Mademoiselle. In my opinion you can't really compare these with no.19 & no.5.
no.19 and no.5 are classics and both are beautiful.
Just my opinion


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## c0uture

YSL In Love Again


----------



## aprilmarch

Chanel Bois des Iles (edt)


----------



## dollface53

Hove Tea Olive parfum


----------



## hb925

Jo Malone - wild bluebell + iris&lady moore combo


----------



## rm_petite

Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## SLU2011

bvlgari black


----------



## pinkmom66

Burberry Weekend yesterday.  Juicy Couture today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## dotnative

Cartier Basier Vole


----------



## c0uture

Escada Marine Groove


----------



## loves

lush karma


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## gillianna

I just got a order from Nordstroms and bought Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise perfume. I love vanilla and it had great reviews.  I also love most of the Jo Malone perfumes.  So I sprayed this on my wrist and UGH-it smells terrible.  I feel sick from the smell.  I will give it a few days because I have some allergy/sinus problems and perhaps it smells way better then I think it does not.  Lesson learned not to buy without trying first.


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence by Yves Rocher


----------



## c0uture

Hanae Mori


----------



## dollface53

Guerlain Champs Elysees EDT


----------



## Paiged

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Threshold

Annick Goutal's  _*Eau d'Hadrian*_  over  _*Mandragore*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## fashion16

Miss Doir


----------



## pinkmom66

EL Exotic Pleasures. Smells like summer and it is 85 degrees here today!


----------



## Prufrock613

Maison Francis Kurkdjian - Aqua Universalis...perfect for humid, 90+ degree weather!


----------



## Nicole429

D&G Light Blue


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## c0uture

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## missjenny2679

L l.a.m.b


----------



## MrsTGreen

Vanilla Bean Noel(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Nat

Dior J'adore


----------



## noon

DKNY red be delicious


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Paiged

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## boopersz

versace bright crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Jesus del Pozo in White


----------



## noon

Viva La Juicy


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## knics33

J. del Pozo - Halloween. Despite the name, it is great for warmer weather.


----------



## MJDaisy

chanel chance


----------



## c0uture

Betsey Johnson


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mlle. EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## sunglow

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## janice

Alien LE from Taste of Fragrance


----------



## awhitney

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## c0uture

Clinique Happy


----------



## ang3lina33

Prada Candy...

Is anyone in here a fan? Most of my friends don't like it  

But I love it!


----------



## taniherd

Hanae Mori


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## loves

chanel no.5 eau premiere


----------



## c0uture

ang3lina33 said:
			
		

> Prada Candy...
> 
> Is anyone in here a fan? Most of my friends don't like it
> 
> But I love it!



I like it!


----------



## Cait

CK Shock for Her EDT

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Demeter Cotton Candy


----------



## carterazo

True Love


----------



## BelleDeNuit

J del Pozo in Black


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SJP Lovely


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Angel


----------



## Wilmaerika

Lanvin Marry Me! Love Edition


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## Prufrock613

by Kilian - Prelude to Love


----------



## c0uture

Hanae Mori


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## kbourne82

Creed


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Memoir Liquide Reserve - Fleur Liquide

It's luscious.


----------



## samalexis217

Gucci envy me


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Red Roses


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla original


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Jovan White Silk


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## c0uture

Jeanne Lanvin.. My fave!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Paiged

Jennifer Anniston


----------



## carterazo

Ciel


----------



## Threshold

[FONT=&quot]Al Haramain's*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*_*[FONT=&quot]  Khamria  [/FONT]*_[/FONT]


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Shalimar - Guerlain


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Ocean Lounge


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## c0uture

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Borse1224

Livia1 said:
			
		

> Chanel no.5



Do you wear Chanel no5 in the summer too? I'm thinking of getting for the summer


----------



## Candice0985

kilian, love letter


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## cascherping

Gucci Envy


----------



## Prufrock613

Chanel - Eau de Cologne


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence


----------



## samuelmorgan

Tom Ford, Tuscan Leather


----------



## mzbag

A Dozen Roses Iced White Parfum


----------



## nicci404

Philosophy - Love Sweet Love


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Mitsouko - Guerlain


----------



## ashleyroe

coach - legacy.


----------



## Lucy616

Acqua di Gioia, love it!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Trying to decide between Coach Legacy and D & G Light Blue.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## lostlikelucy

I tried out Jimmy Choo's new Eau de Toilette @ Nordstrom today. Reminds me of something from my childhood.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## clu13

fan di fendi


----------



## Samia

An Oldy- Davidoff Cool Water


----------



## c0uture

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Love Of My Life

LA Perla


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## wtmontana

Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## elleestbelle

guerlain - chypre fatale


----------



## glamourdoll.

John Galliano - parlez moi d'amour


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Livia1

Borse1224 said:


> Do you wear Chanel no5 in the summer too? I'm thinking of getting for the summer




Hi there, I wear Chanel no.5 every day, all day 
It's been my signature perfume for many, many years.
That said, if you want something lighter maybe try the Chanel no.5 Eau Premiere. It is truly gorgeous and slightly less heavy than the original no.5.


----------



## Gypsycruiser

Coach Poppy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Lotita lempika


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## LVoeShopping

Gypsycruiser said:
			
		

> Coach Poppy.



That makes 2 of us!


----------



## SMcNamee

Coach poppy! I just got it and I love it. I've wanted it for a year!!!


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Red Roses and Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## carterazo

Chanel no 19 - it's cold again.


----------



## mzbag

Burberry Body Parfum


----------



## usurp1

estee lauder pleasures intense is my favorite and what i usually wear every day.  Anyone know who makes Flowerbomb?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## SMcNamee

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh! It is awesome; I don't have any other fragrance like it! I love wearing it. I always get so many compliments on it!


----------



## Gypsycruiser

D&G Light Blue


----------



## mspera

Michael Kors


----------



## PurseGirl98

Prada Candy. I'm obessed. I now lookbfor reasons to spritz more. It's the bomb


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Burberry Weekend


----------



## Bubbles86

usurp1 said:
			
		

> estee lauder pleasures intense is my favorite and what i usually wear every day.  Anyone know who makes Flowerbomb?



Victor and Rolf


----------



## Bubbles86

Today I have on Neroli Portofino by Tom ford , best perfume ever made and trust me I have been through 100's!!


----------



## usurp1

Bubbles86 said:


> Victor and Rolf


thank you!


----------



## designerdreamin

Burberry Brit.  But now I'm going to have to go to the shops to try Neroli Portofino and Prada Candy after those reviews!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## MJDaisy

viva la juicy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Cait

Tocca Cleopatra


----------



## dollface53

Bvlgari Omnia (the original one)


----------



## glamourdoll.

Gucci flora


----------



## Pollie-Jean

mzbag said:


> Burberry Body Parfum



Should I by it ?


----------



## samuelmorgan

D&G no. 11 La Force from the D&G Fragrance Anthology.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## pquiles

Creed-  love in Black


----------



## Samia

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## glamourdoll.

Chloe


----------



## jenny70

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Cait

V&R Flowerbomb EDP


----------



## buzzy2012

balenciaga paris


----------



## Princess CFD

Tom Ford White Patchouli


----------



## perlefine

Guerlain Herba Fresca


----------



## Lajka

Vanille Tonka - Parfums de Nicolai


----------



## Millicat

Lancome Tresor
(my only perfume and my absolute favourite that's become my 'signature' for many years   )


----------



## Lajka

Ysl nu (2000)


----------



## Love Of My Life

la perla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## c0uture

Reb'l Fleur


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## dotnative

Prada infusion d'Iris Absolue


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## MJDaisy

burberry brit sheer. perfect for summer!


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Lanvin Eclat d'Arpege


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## bagee

Jean Paul Gaultier "Classique"


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## jess236

Versence by Versace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## j0yc3

Bond No 9 - Union Square


----------



## ashleyroe

burberry the beat.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl opium


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## glamourdoll.

Gucci flora


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Escada Magnetism


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## smurfgirl06

LaVanilla - Vanilla Summer


----------



## porsche09

Chanel, Chance


----------



## wtmontana

Reb'l Fleur by Rihanna.


----------



## sunglow

Gucci Flora Magnolia


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone  *Wild Bluebells*


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Chanel Chance edp


----------



## dollface53

Santa Maria Novella Gold Musk


----------



## shoegal27

Philosophy Pure Grace.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love that perfume..need to buy it again!

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Charee

Stella McCartney "Stella" - love it.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia's _*Prairie 66*_  layered with  _*Silvern*_


----------



## loves

annick goutal eau de charlotte


----------



## Love Of My Life

grand amour


----------



## Paiged

DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## ocean82

Daisy  - Marc Jacob


----------



## apidz

Gucci Flora


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Estée Lauder Pleasures


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## LuxePRW

Jimmy Choo


----------



## fatma ataw

Chanel no 5 eau premiere


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Pomander

Fresh Hesperides. It's hot and humid here and Fresh products seem to really work their magic. Sure, you sweat, but at least you smell nice


----------



## Waffle65

Chance by Chanel


----------



## pinoko24

Rose the one by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## greentealover

Chance by Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Wilsom04

Lauren by Ralph Lauren


----------



## dollface53

Tocca Cleopatra solid perfume


----------



## Paiged

Vince Camuto


----------



## ocean82

Oh, Lola ! -  Marc Jacob.


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan  _*Verte Violette*_


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no. 19


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chance Tendre by Chanel


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I just bought bond no 9 I love ny earth day , I love this scent, a floral sweet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

fracas


----------



## Threshold

Amouage  _*Epic Woman*_


----------



## taniherd

Clarins Eau Tranquility


----------



## KayuuKathey

bvlgari rose essentielle


----------



## *pinkdiva*

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## MJDaisy

burberry brit sheer. love.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Borse1224

Chole the original perfume, just purchased love it!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Haddawaygirl

Lacoste Touch of Pink! Bought it on Saturday!


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef's  _*Shanaan*_


----------



## perlefine

Guerlain Herba Fresca, I love this in the summer.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Oriens by Van Cleef & Aprels


----------



## Threshold

Annick Goutal's _*Eau d'Hadrien*_ 

over  

Bronnley's _*Lime & Bergamont Eau Fraiche*_


----------



## Prufrock613

Acqua di Parma - Arancia di Capri


----------



## Love Of My Life

LA Perla


----------



## sunglow

Gucci Flora Magnolia


----------



## ocean82

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## mspera

Dior - j'adore


----------



## *MJ*

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Threshold

*Guerlain Eau de Noel Iris Millesime, ltd.
*


----------



## Lajka

Hermes - Paprika Brasil


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Red Roses and Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Lajka

Threshold said:


> *Guerlain Eau de Noel Iris Millesime, ltd.
> *


----------



## Jeannam2008

Clinique happy


----------



## AAdams

sunglow said:
			
		

> Jo Malone Red Roses and Nectarine Blossom & Honey



Jo Malone Nectarine blossom & honey, my go to scent for summer, Love


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Memoire Liquide Encense Liquide. Smells delicious!!!


----------



## Lajka

Tableau de Parfums: Miriam - Andy Tauer's new fragrance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## FrenchMel

MrsTGreen said:


> Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


I have the same but from The Body Shop and I LOVE it! I use also the body lotion and the scent stays all day long! I like those light scent for the summer..
I recently tried the Sephora's peony eau de toilette and the scent stayed for 5 min maybe  disappointed because it smells really nice and fresh!


----------



## raiderette74

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## babyontheway

Bond no 9 hamptons


----------



## harleyNemma

Black Rose Oud - Trish McEvoy


----------



## Lajka

Hermes 24,Faubourgh


----------



## raiderette74

ckin2u


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Lajka

Frederic Malle - Bigarade Concentree


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Summer Falling in Love.


----------



## joodi

Sisley EAU DU SOIR


----------



## dutintin

L'Artisan Parfumeur Vanille Absolument.


----------



## kristinized

J' adore


----------



## perlefine

Escada Taj Sunset


----------



## AntoinetteJ

love Chloe, smells yumm!!


----------



## Renate_

Chloè - Chloè Eau de perfume.


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Red Roses and Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## MrsTGreen

AntoinetteJ said:


> love Chloe, smells yumm!!



Love this scent


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Flora by Gucci Gracious Tuberose


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Fresh brown sugar roll on


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mlle. EDP

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## joodi

La perla


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel. I absolutely love this fragrance.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## gloria1273

Vince Camuto, love this perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## NagaJolokia

Euphoria by Calvin Klein


----------



## Threshold

Amouage  *Opus VI*


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace.


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Threshold

_*Clive Christian #1*_


----------



## joodi

Coco chanel


----------



## raiderette74

Guilty Pleasure..........Paris Hilton Siren LOL I can't help it I love this scent!


----------



## dotnative

Testing Chanel No. 19 Poudre


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Summer Falling in Love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## mm16

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Gucci flora


----------



## mk78

estee lauder Private collection jasmine and white moss


----------



## darcy-0702

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## allthedeails

chanel chance


----------



## usurp1

Estee lauder pleasures intence


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## raiderette74

Benefit Ring my Bella


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes'  _*Prairie 66*_


----------



## gre8dane

V&R Flowerbomb!  Yum!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no. 19


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Gucci Flora Gracious Tuberose


----------



## JenineBilibox

Used to wear Kenneth Cole - Reaction and liked it a lot. My boyfriend just bought me Candy by Prada and it is lovely. Smells like candy in a way - very sweet. He loves it which is awesome.... Smell is SO important!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy falling in love summer


----------



## Cait

B&BW Paris Amour EDT


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence perfumed body cream.


----------



## truegem

I pulled out this perfume I got in the Bahamas years ago.  It is called.....Destination Bahamas. It smells pretty good.


----------



## fungirl08

Elixir des Merveilles by Hermes


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Borse1224

The original chloe


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Moon Sparkle


----------



## .pursefiend.

creed - love in white


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## mk78

Coco Mademoiselle eau du parfum


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## sowingseason

Clinique Happy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Gucci Flora Gracious Tuberose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Blairbass

Creed fleurissimo


----------



## Tangerine

Versace Yellow Diamond


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Camille


----------



## mk78

eaudemoiselle de givenchy


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan  _*Oeillet Sauvage*_


----------



## Lajka

This beauty:


----------



## Prufrock613

Parfums de Nicolai - L' eau Mixte


----------



## Threshold

Prufrock613 said:


> Parfums de Nicolai - L' eau Mixte



Fabulous grapefruit scent for summer.  Brava!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Gucci Flora Gracious Tuberose


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Anonymous13

My new to-die-for combo of Chloe EDP and Coach Poppy


----------



## jen_sparro

J'adore Dior


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mk78

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle, I am dying to try out the new Stella Fragrance L.I.LY and the new la petite Robe Noir by GUERLAIN


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## kristinized

J'adore


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford Private Blend  *Champaca Absolute*


----------



## htbabe61

Coach Signature Scent


----------



## sunglow

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Sophie-Rose

SJP -Lovely.


----------



## nc.girl

VS Dream Angels Heavenly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP (again!)


----------



## anabg

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## xhb

Burberry Summer.


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef  *Shanaan*


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy


----------



## Esquared72

Je Reviens

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## mk78

Elie Saab


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone  *Wild Bluebell*


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Gucci Flora Gracious Tuberose


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau Svelte


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy unconditional love


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence (Yves Rocher)


----------



## mk78

St Dupont pour femme, their first ever fragrance, in the blue velvet box


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau Svelte


----------



## mspera

Dior - j'adore


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL paris


----------



## ellacoach

Bond No. 9 High Line


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## nc.girl

Victoria's Secret Rapture


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy unconditional love


----------



## JMF77

Today I wore a sample of Valentina.  Kind of like it, a little on the vanilla side.  Still deciding.


----------



## lovemysavior

Burberry Body oil.  Love it!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sadiesthegirl

annick goutal camille


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

New fav-bond no 9 I love ny earth day green bottle ..such a nice scent


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle coupled with Dior Eau Svelte Body Fragrance - gorgeous!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Prufrock613

Nanadebary - Green


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Perfume 11 - BLK DNM


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Esquared72

Kate Walsh Boyfriend

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Elle_20

Givenchy Ange Ou Demon Le Secret


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## sadiesthegirl

annick goutal Ceil


----------



## mzbag

A Dozen Roses Shakespeare In Love


----------



## ocean82

Oh, Lola!  -  Marc Jacob.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## sunglow

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Christofle

DSquared Potion


----------



## whateve

Chanel Gardenia


----------



## Cait

B&BW Paris Amour EDT


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy unconditional love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## sunglow

Dior Escale a Pondichery


----------



## Hope01

Chanel no 5 eau premiere.


----------



## dollface53

Boudoir by Vivien Westwood


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## lucretias

grand amour annick goutal


----------



## mk78

Valentina by Valentino (not my fave but my husband gifted it to me so I feel guilty leaving it on the dresser)


----------



## Rose71

Chloé - L'Eau de Chloé


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

annick goutal Charlotte


----------



## Lajka

l´Artisan Parfumeur: Traversee du Bosphore


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Pursestan

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## Amanda_g

Kenzo amour - my fave!


----------



## mk78

Coco Mademoiselle edp. I only went back to this fragrance after being on here as the last bottle I owned was 7 years ago! It's a light, sweet and peppery summer fragrance for me


----------



## Lajka

Profumum Roma - Odori Iris


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Rose71

Rose71 said:


> Chloé - L'Eau de Chloé


today, the same


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## chanelbedazzled

Chanel Chance!!! My 2nd all time fav!


----------



## Borse1224

chanelbedazzled said:
			
		

> Chanel Chance!!! My 2nd all time fav!



What's your 1st?


----------



## sadiesthegirl

annick goutal ciel


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## jessobsession

Givenchy

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## exotikittenx

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino


----------



## maclover

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## whatscute

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## MarneeB

None. They cause me to have migraines.


----------



## Threshold

Thank the gawds to be able to wear perfume!    Like...

Alkemia Perfumes  _*Prairie 66*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

tf neroli


----------



## topharrow

I am wearing Baby Rose Jeans by Versace.  It is my absolute favorite summertime fragrance!!

http://urbancandy.typepad.com
http://facebook.com/urbancandyblog


----------



## sadiesthegirl

susan owens child perfume oil


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Threshold

DKNY *Sweet Delicious Key Lime Tart*
under
Annick Goutal  _*Eau d'Hadrien*_


----------



## Laziza

Bottega Veneta


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## c0uture

Escada Marine Groove


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia


----------



## jessobsession

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Marc Jacobs-Daisy.



That's my other "go to" good choice

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## yellowjade

Sweetpea83 said:


> Marc Jacobs-Daisy.



me too


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre, love wearing it in summer


----------



## Wilmaerika

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## sadiesthegirl

wearing Child perfume oil again, I forgot how much I like this scent


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## c0uture

YSL In Love Again


----------



## Threshold

*Freak*  by Illamasqua


----------



## Cait

MJ Daisy EDT.


----------



## sunglow

Dior Escale a Pondichery


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Gucci Flora Gracious Tuberose


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris


----------



## Love Of My Life

Creed


----------



## dollface53

sadiesthegirl said:


> wearing Child perfume oil again, I forgot how much I like this scent



After not wearing if for over 9 months, I wore Child oil 3 days this week, it is stunning.


----------



## dollface53

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Threshold

*Clive Christian #1*


----------



## Cait

Biotherm Eau Oceane EDT.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Sage Machado Pearl oil


----------



## AraBelle

Bvlgari Omnia Coral


----------



## bellelumiere

*Serge Lutens *_Un Bois Vanille_


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

L'Occitane Citrus Verbena- I love it. I keep ignoring my other perfumes and grabbing this one.


----------



## Threshold

_*Moon Goddess *_by Alkemia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy unconditional love


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Gucci Flora Gracious Tuberose


----------



## dollface53

Musc Ravageur


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Threshold

_*Black Rose*_ by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Dior Addict To Life


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## dotnative

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Sage Machado Onyx perfume oil


----------



## Threshold

*Moon Goddess* (prototype) by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Gucci Flora Gracious Tuberose


----------



## Lajka

Fracas


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## jadebythesea

DKNY Pure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Lajka

Atelier Flou - Ten Nine


----------



## Love4MK

Dolce & Gabbana _Light Blue_


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Threshold

_*Oltre *_ by Laura Tonatto (niche)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Dior Addict To Life


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Child Perfume Oil by Susan Owens


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## willworkforlv

Green Tea for Women by Elizabeth Arden. An old favorite


----------



## Lajka

YSL Yvresse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## Lajka

Guerlain Mahora


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## myl0ve421

bright crystal by versace. its my current favorite along with marc jacobs lola and burberry britt.


----------



## nc.girl

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Jeanek

Tocca-Stella


----------



## Lajka

L´Occitane - Thé Bergamote


----------



## ashleyroe

ysl belle d'opium.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## Threshold

_*Moon Goddess *_by Alkemia Perfumes, the most gorgeous datura I've come across in years!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## ClassicFab

Chance Tendre


----------



## Cait

B&BW Paris Amour EDT.


----------



## Lajka

Guerlain: Chamade (pure perfume)


----------



## marie-lou

Lancome- Magnifique


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford Private Blend:  *Amber Absolute*, _*Champaca Absolute* - _Layered


----------



## Llisa

Lavender


----------



## Lajka

YSL Babydoll


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Threshold

Annick Goutal's _*Eau d'Hadrien*_ layered over  _*Mandragore*_


----------



## mspera

Bond - bleeker street


----------



## tmkmurphy

Well, I am not wearing this right now but I want to be come August! Chanel is releasing a new scent called Coco Noir. I just blogged about here http://glossyesquire.squarespace.co...-coco-noir-is-chanels-new-2012-fragrance.html
Also, I will be doing giveaways for CHANEL Chance lovers soon!


----------



## Necromancer

Chanel Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Annick Goutal Grand Amour


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Lajka

tmkmurphy said:


> Well, I am not wearing this right now but I want to be come August! Chanel is releasing a new scent called Coco Noir. I just blogged about here http://glossyesquire.squarespace.co...-coco-noir-is-chanels-new-2012-fragrance.html
> Also, I will be doing giveaways for CHANEL Chance lovers soon!


Thanks for info! 
(edit: It is this? http://fionashop.santhuongmai.com/suc-khoe-va-lam-dep/nuoc-hoa/chanel-coco-noir-edp-100ml.html)


Me today: Chanel Jersey.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Passion Fruit


----------



## mk78

Wearing La petite robe noir by guerlain on my wrists as I just tested it and can't make up my mind about it, as I like it, but do I like it enough to buy it? Plus it has very little sillage on me


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Threshold

Chanel  _*Chance Eau Fraiche*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Llisa

Marc Jacobs Lola - my love


----------



## Ninja321

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey and English Pear & Freesia


----------



## babyontheway

Bond scent of peace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Red Roses


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Moon Goddess*_ (soon to be released), the most exquisite datura I have found...  And I have been searching a _long time_.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Moon Goddess*_ (soon to be released), the most exquisite datura I have found...  And I have been searching a long time.


----------



## jen_sparro

Chloe EDP on my neck, tested Elie Saab Couture today on my wrist (big mistake! Too mature for me)...


----------



## Lajka

Sisley 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Threshold

Montale (niche)  _*Sunset Flowers*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Tp1908

Bvlgari coral


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## Lajka

l´Artisan: Traversee du Bosphore


----------



## GINNI

Dior - Milly La Foret


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## loves

jo malone vanilla & anise


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Gucci Flora Gracious Tuberose


----------



## Andrea29

Gucci orginal! fav one


----------



## Threshold

Illamasqua  _*Freak*_


----------



## jazmini

Reminiscence Paris / Rem


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy unconditional love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Lajka

l´Artisan Dzongka


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## Cait

MJ Daisy EDT


----------



## bnjj

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## terrianne

Robert Cavalli.


----------



## D.Grl12

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Lajka

MEMO Inlé


----------



## sadiesthegirl

just put on Sage Machado Pearl oil


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## keodi

Lajka said:


> l´Artisan: Traversee du Bosphore


 
nice! today it's l'artisan Mure et musc.


----------



## Threshold

_*Eau de Mure*_ by Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier


----------



## Lajka

keodi said:


> nice! today it's l'artisan Mure et musc.


Gourmet!


----------



## Nicole429

Dior Addict 2


----------



## Pursestan

Chanel Chance.

It's my fave right now!


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel - Coco


----------



## Lajka

Chanel 28 La Pausa


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Sage Machado Onyx perfume oil


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Pinup_gal

Mark Jacobs fresh daisy


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Sage Machado Onyx perfume oil again


----------



## jacqualyn2

new obsession..Jo Malone..never noticed it here in australia..but this is really really yummmyyyy


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Into The Blue


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Lajka

F. Male - Bigarade Concentree


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Lajka

keodi said:


> nice! today it's l'artisan Mure et musc.


OK, let it is today Dzongkha by l'Artisan. I cooperate with You.


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:
			
		

> nice! today it's l'artisan Mure et musc.



Oh, I tried this recently, its pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## keodi

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh, I tried this recently, its pretty!


 
one of my favourites! today it's l'artisan Fleur de Narcisse


----------



## keodi

Lajka said:


> OK, let it is today Dzongkha by l'Artisan. I cooperate with You.


 
I like Dzongkha, speaking of I need to buy another..


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## prismfaerie

Tocca - Violette


----------



## girlygirl3

keodi said:


> one of my favourites! today it's l'artisan Fleur de Narcisse


 
actually the one I fell in love with (but haven't purchased yet) is Nuit de Tuberose.  Not sure if the name is correct


----------



## Necromancer

Chanel Chance


----------



## jadise

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Esquared72

Miss Pucci


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## steph22

Calvin Klein Sheer Beauty. Any know when an edp version will be available?


----------



## merlinax0

balenciaga Paris! smells soooo good


----------



## Jenmbraun

Guerlain Shalimar Initial


----------



## prismfaerie

Jenmbraun said:


> Guerlain Shalimar Initial



Nice... I  anything by Guerlain. I'm wearing Guerlain's Mitsouko rite now !


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Tp1908

Cartier


----------



## ang3lina33

Chanel Chance..

Been getting so many compliments by men lately!


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## Mumotons

Lola, Marc Jacob


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Dior Addict To Life


----------



## anabanana745

Daisy


----------



## twin-fun

Eau du Sud by Annick Goutal. It's just too darn hot and muggy in the southern US for anything else...


----------



## Pinup_gal

Olla orange


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## Lajka

girlygirl3 said:


> actually the one I fell in love with (but haven't purchased yet) is Nuit de Tuberose.  Not sure if the name is correct


I tried it in Paris, very nice. Tuberose isn´t my "cup of tea", but inside of this fragrance is tamed, calmed and make delicious composition with piquant herbs and spices. Original and very chic. Can I recommend You Robert Piguet "Fracas"? By my opinion is another of few well-made tuberose parfums. 

And I for today: Roger&Gallet - Amande Persane. I cleaning my home, I need some light and fresh.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## octopus17

Balenciaga Paris L'Essence


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## girlygirl3

Lajka said:


> I tried it in Paris, very nice. Tuberose isn´t my "cup of tea", but inside of this fragrance is tamed, calmed and make delicious composition with piquant herbs and spices. Original and very chic. Can I recommend You Robert Piguet "Fracas"? By my opinion is another of few well-made tuberose parfums.
> 
> And I for today: Roger&Gallet - Amande Persane. I cleaning my home, I need some light and fresh.


 

Very interesting you mention Fracas!  I've never purchased it, but the scent has always intrigued me!  Just today, I went to I was at Henri Bendel's fragrance counters and there is a new scent called Douglas Hannant that the SAs were calling an updated Fracas.  It's also a pretty scent, but Fracas still intrigues me ...

Roger & Gallet  - I like their summer scents.  How do they last?


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel Allure


----------



## pquiles

Love inBlack


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Jordan21

_Today I'm wearing Black Orchid by Tom Ford_


----------



## roses5682

Today I'm wearing Narciso Rodriguez Essence


----------



## Lajka

sorry for duplicate post


----------



## Lajka

girlygirl3 said:


> Very interesting you mention Fracas!  I've never purchased it, but the scent has always intrigued me!  Just today, I went to I was at Henri Bendel's fragrance counters and there is a new scent called Douglas Hannant that the SAs were calling an updated Fracas.  It's also a pretty scent, but Fracas still intrigues me ...
> 
> Roger & Gallet  - I like their summer scents.  How do they last?


Yes, Douglas Hannant is similar as Fracas, but by my opinion is more calm, quiet - maybee producent is thinking it for younger customers, as first step to Fracas. After all - Fracas is very old composition (1948) and between modern fragrances acts clumsy, oldfashioned. 
From new collection Piguet I like Mademoiselle Piguet, is floral naughty, funny, so young...very nice (but - for me is not Piguet, is very quality, but normally mainstream ...).

Roger&Gallet are colognes only - air in the bottle. But for this price...You can spraying all the day.  In Europe is the price 14 (about 18USD) for 30ml (1OZ) and 40 for 200ml. They smells very nice, lightly, nature... And a character of this fragrances is so light - are non-conflicted for colleagues, You can spraying and spraying and spraying...every squirt is for joy.


----------



## girlygirl3

Lajka said:


> Yes, Douglas Hannant is similar as Fracas, but by my opinion is more calm, quiet - maybee producent is thinking it for younger customers, as first step to Fracas. After all - Fracas is very old composition (1948) and between modern fragrances acts clumsy, oldfashioned.
> From new collection Piguet I like Mademoiselle Piguet, is floral naughty, funny, so young...very nice (but - for me is not Piguet, is very quality, but normally mainstream ...).
> 
> Roger&Gallet are colognes only - air in the bottle. But for this price...You can spraying all the day.  In Europe is the price 14 (about 18USD) for 30ml (1OZ) and 40 for 200ml. They smells very nice, lightly, nature... And a character of this fragrances is so light - are non-conflicted for colleagues, You can spraying and spraying and spraying...every squirt is for joy.


 
  Thank you for your descriptions!


----------



## Ligea77

Stella Sheer, but just purchased the Jimmy Choo perfume and can't wait to try it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Mumotons

Coco-,Chanel


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Gucci Flora Gracious Tuberose


----------



## Lajka

Hermes Paprika Brazil


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Juby

Fantasia de Fleurs


----------



## Jenmbraun

prismfaerie said:


> Nice... I  anything by Guerlain. I'm wearing Guerlain's Mitsouko rite now !



So do I! This is the only perfume I own, but I own quite a bit of makeup. I'm hoping to check out Ode a la vanille. What kind of scent is Mitsouko?


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Dior Addict To Life


----------



## MarLie

Chanel Allure sensuelle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Rachelle07

Versace Versense.


----------



## MrsCamilla

Flowerbomb


----------



## bnjj

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Amor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Lajka

Guerlain Iris Ganache


----------



## Lajka

Jenmbraun said:


> So do I! This is the only perfume I own, but I own quite a bit of makeup. I'm hoping to check out Ode a la vanille. What kind of scent is Mitsouko?


 I'm afraid not (if you think Shalimar From de la Vanille) - it was a limited edition for Christmas 2010.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## prismfaerie

Jenmbraun said:


> So do I! This is the only perfume I own, but I own quite a bit of makeup. I'm hoping to check out Ode a la vanille. What kind of scent is Mitsouko?



The Mitsouko EDP starts out bright and a little warm. It seems to give off heat, like simmering peaches. There are many other things in there, some of which you'll find listed on basenotes, though that listing is pretty sparse, as if this were a construction of admirable restraint. Perhaps that's true, and there's barely anything in Mitsouko. It does have: 

Top Notes
Bergamot, Rose 

Middle Notes
Jasmin, Spices, Peach 

Base Notes
Oakmoss, Woody notes

Did you hear the story behind Mitsouko? According to Wikipedia: it was inspired by the name of the heroine of Claude Farrère's novel La bataille (The Battle). The novel is set in Japan during the Russo-Japanese War, and chronicles a fictional amour fou between a British Navy Officer and one "Mitsouko", the wife of Fleet Admiral Baron Heihachiro Togo. Both Togo and the British officer sail to war, and Mitsouko awaits with reserve to see which of the two will return alive to her.

BTW Today I'm wearing Bvlgari's Pour Femme


----------



## Threshold

*Moon Goddess *by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## Lajka

I am sad out of Alkemia, tried to arrange with her to order samples and shipped to Europe and she stopped responding to messages. I'll have to settle for Guerlain and Chanel.


----------



## Threshold

Lajka said:


> I am sad out of Alkemia, tried to arrange with her to order samples and shipped to Europe and she stopped responding to messages. I'll have to settle for Guerlain and Chanel.



Perhaps you should make sure your computer is not filtering her messages and putting them in your spam folder?  I'm on a few perfume forums, and there are people in Israel, Croatia, Russia, and other countries who just received their orders and are raving about the quality & service.

You might also need to make sure that your country allows this kind of product to be imported.  Many do not, such as Italy and Germany.

*Moon Goddess* has replaced M. Micallef's _Shanaan _as my signature fragrance, it's that amazing.


----------



## Jenmbraun

Lajka said:


> I'm afraid not (if you think Shalimar From de la Vanille) - it was a limited edition for Christmas 2010.


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Guerlain-Limited-Edition-Shalimar-Ode-a-la-Vanille-shalimar/prod149930051___/?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dshalimar%2526_requestid%253D16657&eItemId=prod149930051&cmCat=search Well, it's back!


----------



## Jenmbraun

prismfaerie said:


> The Mitsouko EDP starts out bright and a little warm. It seems to give off heat, like simmering peaches. There are many other things in there, some of which you'll find listed on basenotes, though that listing is pretty sparse, as if this were a construction of admirable restraint. Perhaps that's true, and there's barely anything in Mitsouko. It does have:
> 
> Top Notes
> Bergamot, Rose
> 
> Middle Notes
> Jasmin, Spices, Peach
> 
> Base Notes
> Oakmoss, Woody notes
> 
> Did you hear the story behind Mitsouko? According to Wikipedia: it was inspired by the name of the heroine of Claude Farrère's novel La bataille (The Battle). The novel is set in Japan during the Russo-Japanese War, and chronicles a fictional amour fou between a British Navy Officer and one "Mitsouko", the wife of Fleet Admiral Baron Heihachiro Togo. Both Togo and the British officer sail to war, and Mitsouko awaits with reserve to see which of the two will return alive to her.
> 
> BTW Today I'm wearing Bvlgari's Pour Femme



Wow! Thanks so much for the description and the background. I really know very little about perfumes. I'll head to my local Guerlain counter this weekend and check it out. You had me at simmering peaches.


----------



## Jenmbraun

Today's perfume: Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Lajka

Threshold said:


> Perhaps you should make sure your computer is not filtering her messages and putting them in your spam folder?  I'm on a few perfume forums, and there are people in Israel, Croatia, Russia, and other countries who just received their orders and are raving about the quality & service.
> 
> You might also need to make sure that your country allows this kind of product to be imported.  Many do not, such as Italy and Germany.
> 
> *Moon Goddess* has replaced M. Micallef's _Shanaan _as my signature fragrance, it's that amazing.


No, we communicate through the private messages at Etsy. CZ regulations are benevolent, we only have high taxes (VAT, duty...). OK, in the World are thousands of parfums, maybe in the Future I will go to the USA and could it try...

Which the perfume forums do you go, please?


----------



## Lajka

Jenmbraun said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Guerl...id%3D16657&eItemId=prod149930051&cmCat=search Well, it's back!


Thanks!


----------



## Juby

Josef Statkus.


----------



## wtmontana

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## Lajka

A. Goutal Mandragore Pourpre


----------



## Rachelle07

Chanel Chance


----------



## Mima1104

Rachelle07 said:
			
		

> Chanel Chance



Me too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## mashza

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Threshold

_*Kashkha  *_by Swiss Arabian Perfume oils - swoon


----------



## Lajka

Threshold said:


> _*Kashkha *_by Swiss Arabian Perfume oils - swoon


  Love it!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## LVLov3r

Fendy by Fendy &#58372;


----------



## Rachelle07

Versace Versense


----------



## Esquared72

Kate Walsh Boyfriend


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

paris by ysl


----------



## mashza

Givenchy Hot Couture


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## knics33

The original DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## Threshold

_*Wild Bluebell *_  by Jo Malone


----------



## Jenmbraun

Creed Spring Flowers


----------



## angelstacie04

Forever Sunshine by Bath Body Works


----------



## Rachelle07

Chanel Chance


----------



## Lajka

Guerlain: Metallica


----------



## mashza

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone French Lime Blossom


----------



## whimsic

Tom Ford White Suede


----------



## Threshold

*Santal Blush  *by Tom Ford


----------



## Mumotons

Daisy - Marc Jacobs


----------



## Tarhls

Forever and Ever Dior


----------



## Rachelle07

Versace Versense


----------



## mashza

Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Lajka

Piguet - Fracas


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Sage Machado Carnelian


----------



## merekat703

Bobbi Brown- Beach


----------



## mashza

Creed Love In White


----------



## Threshold

*Moon Goddess *by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## fendifemale

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom &Honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## MJDaisy

kate spade twirl. i love it.


----------



## becacine

MoonaLisa Vanilla & Cardamom & a liberal dousing of Indigo Wild Sea Salt body mist


----------



## Lajka

Guerlain AA Tiare Mimosa


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom


----------



## Hurrem1001

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Threshold

*Moon Goddess *by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## mashza

Betsy Johnson


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel No 5


----------



## Lajka

Atelier Flou - Ten Nine


----------



## chrunchy

Tom Ford - Santal Blush


----------



## Threshold

_*Wild Bluebell  *_by Jo Malone


----------



## keodi

I'profemui de Firenze encanto


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## girlygirl3

MPG Bahiana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## DiorT

Prada, Candy


----------



## fendifemale

Vanilla & Anise ( JoMalone)


----------



## mashza

J'Adore Dior


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone French Lime Blossom


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Gucci Guilty


----------



## VelvetKandy

Pink Sugar


----------



## nicolle404

Escada - Taj Sunset


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## nc.girl

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone French Lime Blossom and Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Threshold

_*Eau de Shalimar*_ by Guerlain


----------



## bescamiluv

Rock princess, Vera Wang


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel - mademoiselle


----------



## Lajka

Sisley - Eau de Campagne


----------



## clarissairene

Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## MJDaisy

kate spade twirl.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## mashza

Burberry Brit


----------



## Threshold

*Moon Goddess *by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## mashza

Creed Love In White


----------



## Threshold

_*Mandragore*_ by Annick Goutal


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## merekat703

Van Cleef & Arpels- Feerie EDP


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Cinderwitch69

Especially Escada


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Gucci Flora Gracious Tuberose


----------



## pink tiara

stella mc cartney - amber rose


----------



## Tarhls

Versace bright crystal


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Threshold

*Moon Goddess *by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## dollface53

Vivienne Westwood Boudoir


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Givenchy hot couture


----------



## Lajka

Ladies, today I am wearing ALL because I do order to my shelf of perfumes ...all the afternoon. And I try old perfume friends, new samples, everlasting loves...I had a nice day!


----------



## Wilmaerika

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## mashza

Creed Love in White


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Sage Machado Pearl perfume oil


----------



## Cait

MJ Oh Lola


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel - Allure


----------



## girlygirl3

Lajka said:


> Ladies, today I am wearing ALL because I do order to my shelf of perfumes ...all the afternoon. And I try old perfume friends, new samples, everlasting loves...I had a nice day!


 
Beautiful!  I'm growing my collection too!


----------



## Love Of My Life

La perla


----------



## mashza

Nina Ricci - Nina L'Elixir


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain  *[FONT=&quot]LInstant Millesime Iris Noel[/FONT]*


----------



## Pursestan

Gucci Guilty


----------



## KayuuKathey

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clean Ultimate


----------



## Mumotons

Coco -Chanel


----------



## PurseProne

Chanel... I always wear Chanel perfume. Chance.


----------



## Mumotons

PurseProne said:
			
		

> Chanel... I always wear Chanel perfume. Chance.



Yes I love my Chanel perfume too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## cutetomtom

BluMochi said:


> philosophy - Falling in Love


 

smells so good!


----------



## Miss89

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## Threshold

*Moon Goddess *by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## mashza

Nina L'Elixir


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## steph22

The new Gucci Premiere edp.


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Red Roses and Verbenas of Provence


----------



## Lajka

Goutal - Mandragore


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Camille


----------



## girlygirl3

NanadeBerry Pink


----------



## girlygirl3

Threshold said:


> *Moon Goddess *by Alkemia Perfumes


 
After (your?) recommendations, I purchased some scents from Alkemia - Midnight Garden, Divine Goddess and Blackberry Noir.  All beautiful, but my favorite is Midnight Garden!
I also received Moon Goddess as a sample and it's lovely!


----------



## keodi

Creed Love in White.


----------



## Threshold

girlygirl3 said:


> After (your?) recommendations, I purchased some scents from Alkemia - Midnight Garden, Divine Goddess and Blackberry Noir.  All beautiful, but my favorite is Midnight Garden!
> I also received Moon Goddess as a sample and it's lovely!



I have bottles of _all _her perfumes.  While I have my favorites, like Moon Goddess & Prairie 66, I love them all.  She grows, harvests, and distills much of her own botanicals.  Just an astounding USA perfumer.


----------



## bb10lue

sunglow said:
			
		

> Jo Malone French Lime Blossom and Nectarine Blossom & Honey



That's what I wear too! Love the mix of these....


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## mashza

MJ Lola


----------



## yellow08

JM-Wild Bluebell


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Juicy Couture - Viva la Juicy


----------



## Storm Spirit

Escada Marine Groove


----------



## mysadtango

Jimmy choo


----------



## Threshold

_*Wild Bluebell  *_by Jo Malone


----------



## 50wishes

Balenciaga


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Neroli Portofino by Tom ford


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Falling in Love Summer


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone French Lime Blossom


----------



## girlygirl3

Miller Harris Terre d'Iris


----------



## Bunn Bags

Chanel Madamoiselle


----------



## midcenturymeow

Chanel Chance


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## mashza

Creed Love in White


----------



## Threshold

*Moon Goddess *by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mlle. EDP


----------



## girlygirl3

Chanel Cristalle eau vert


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel No 5


----------



## pink tiara

flowerbomb - viktor & rolf


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Verbenas Of Provence and Red Roses


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Threshold

La Prairie  *Life Threads Gold* and so synthetic I may have to wash it off.


----------



## Love Of My Life

OUD by Kilian


----------



## AAdams

Cashmere Mist by Donna Karen


----------



## girlygirl3

MPG Bahiana


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## smurfgirl06

Fragonard Rose di Mai


----------



## Llisa

Delice de Cartier -my favor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## octopus17

Estee Lauder White Linen


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain _*Eau de Shalimar*_


----------



## preppy_in_pink

L'Artisan Mure et Musc Extreme


----------



## Cait

Biotherm Eau Oceane EDT


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## mashza

Chanel chance


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel No5


----------



## Bentley1

Chanel Allure Parfum


----------



## Lushie

Prada Candy


----------



## Toria

Light Blue by Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## mashza

Givenchy Hot Couture


----------



## fendifemale

Heavenly Shine


----------



## allyabe22

True Religion Hippie Chic!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Chance by Chanel.


----------



## Threshold

*Moon Goddess *by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## mashza

Nina L'Elixir


----------



## roses5682

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## fendifemale

Bombshell


----------



## Necromancer

Chanel Chance


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Field of Flowers


----------



## reneesbertrand

Romance by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## roses5682

Issey


----------



## fendifemale

Bella Belara


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## allyabe22

Clinique Happy


----------



## allyabe22

I love it


----------



## fendifemale

allyabe22 said:


> Clinique Happy


Never gets old


----------



## 161cm

viva la juicy!


----------



## allyabe22

fendifemale said:


> Never gets old



I know right!!!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Sage Machado Pearl perfume oil


----------



## Threshold

*Shanaan *by M. Micallef


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Tp1908

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Miss Dior Cherie.



One of my favorites....


----------



## girlygirl3

S&P Factory Marine (purchased at Anthropologie)


----------



## ashleyroe

givenchy dahlia noir.


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## BabyG

Versace Versus


----------



## mashza

MJ Lola


----------



## KayuuKathey

Bulgari Mon Jasmine Noir


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone French Lime Blossom and Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## mashza

Creed Love in White


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## princesschic

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## pquiles

La Prairie Gold Threads


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes, Ambre


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Prada Candy


----------



## Rambler

Escada Rockin Rio sample from years ago


----------



## Mumotons

Coco - Chanel


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Mediana

Byredo Baudelaire


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## fendifemale

Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrop & Crystal Flowers layered with Jo Malone nectarine and honeyblossom.


----------



## chunkylover53

Pure Grace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Lucysky

Comptoir Sud Pacifique in Vanille Abricot


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfume's _*Divine Goddess*_


----------



## Shopatvuitton

Armani code


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Loree Rodkin Gothic 1. I forgot I had this! I found it when cleaning out a drawer earlier.


----------



## michelle779

Vera Wang Preppy Princess


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone French Lime Blossom and Nectarine Blossom and Honey. I'm really loving this combo.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## mspera

Chanel No. 5 - Eau Premiere


----------



## girlygirl3

sunglow said:


> Jo Malone French Lime Blossom and Nectarine Blossom and Honey. I'm really loving this combo.


 
Sounds beautiful!  I have Nectarine but only a sample of the Lime Blossom cream.  I'll try the fragrance too!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des iles


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy pure grace


----------



## Lushie

B Never's Love


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Chance, one of my favorites.


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel - Mademoiselle


----------



## rapvictoria

Chanel No. 5 classic!


----------



## bag in black

Lanvin the New


----------



## Hielostar

Calvin Klein Eternity


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## Threshold

Amouage *Epic Woman*


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## anabanana745

Gucci guilty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Surrati  _*Black Oudh*_  over  Rasasi  *Amber Ou**dh*  (swoon)


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Verbenas of Provence and French Lime Blossom


----------



## Prouduscmommy

Chance


----------



## bnjj

Lancome Tresor.


----------



## mashza

Nina L'Elixir


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy unconditional love


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone _*Wild Bluebell*_


----------



## mashza

Creed Love In White


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes apres la mousson


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## girlygirl3

Annick Goutal Un Matin d'Orage


----------



## fendifemale

Very Sexy


----------



## Necromancer

Chanel Chance


----------



## peasncarrots

JPG Classique. I've been into this scent for about a month now but I think I'm getting over it. I'll try it again in the winter.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## shoegal27

MAC Turquatic


----------



## Shopaholic girl

La petite robe noire-Guerlain


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mlle. EDP


----------



## Teacup Piggy

Vera Wang


----------



## platinum_girly

Benetton - Hot


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## hanyhoney9

Burberry London


----------



## stacia710

Chanel Chance fraiche


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel - mademoiselle


----------



## Cinderwitch69

Sinner by Kat Von D


----------



## Necromancer

Britney Spears Curious


----------



## thisgreycat

Profumum - Fiore d'Ambra.


----------



## Tarhls

Forever and ever Dior mixed with Prada original


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Castara

DKNY Green Apple


----------



## bluejay21

Bottega Veneta


----------



## loves

Lush lust, got it for autumn but can't resist using it at home


----------



## platinum_girly

Benetton - HOT


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Threshold

Surrati  _*Black Oudh*_  over  Rasasi  *Amber Ou**dh*, again!     (double swoon!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Threshold

Amouage  *Epic Woman*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes ambre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## maryjoee1

D&G Light Blue


----------



## platinum_girly

Rihanna - Rebelle


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Sage Machado Pearl perfume oil


----------



## stacia710

Anybody know where I can get my hands on a bottle of Kenzo eau de parfum in the red bottle?


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## chrunchy

CHANEL Coco Noir


----------



## Storm Spirit

Escada Marine Groove


----------



## Threshold

stacia710 said:


> Anybody know where I can get my hands on a bottle of Kenzo eau de parfum in the red bottle?



I just saw some mini's and full sizes listed on eb*y.   Pretty good prices, too.

Today I'm wearing Montale  _*Sunset Flowers*_


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Flowerbomb


----------



## djsmom

My Purse Addiction said:
			
		

> Flowerbomb



me too. have you smelled spice bomb for men?


----------



## jess236

Burberry classic


----------



## KayuuKathey

Donna Karan - cashmere mist


----------



## mashza

Givenchy Hot Couture


----------



## Threshold

Amouage _*Lyric Woman*_


----------



## My Purse Addiction

djsmom said:


> me too. have you smelled spice bomb for men?



Not yet, but I've heard good reviews. I keep forgetting to check it out when I'm at the mall. 

Today I'm wearing Jo Malone Assam & Grapefruit


----------



## ibh24

Same as every day...Jo Malone Orange Blossom


----------



## ClassicFab

trying something new...BODY by Victoria's Secret

:sniffs wrist: nice, real nice


----------



## thisgreycat

L'Artisan Vanilia.


----------



## LVLov3r

Valentina (Valentino)


----------



## springbaby

D&G L'Impératrice


----------



## Joslyn

Joe Malone - Wild Bluebell


----------



## joodi

Chanel No5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Kpark

Lanvin Eclat D' Arpege


----------



## thisgreycat

Vintage Lanvin Arpege EDP


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Lajka

Bigarade Concentree


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## platinum_girly

Kate moss - Vintage


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Sage Machado Pearl perfume oil


----------



## c0uture

Versace Crystal Noir


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## thisgreycat

Ormonde Jayne Woman


----------



## delissha

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## pond23

Hermes Voyage sample


----------



## ulli64

Prada Candy


----------



## TurkishDeeelite

Bvlgari Omnia, (brown bottle, disc) like every other day lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## meeouw2

Paris hilton heiress


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Red Roses and Grapefruit


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone _*Wild Bluebell*_


----------



## TracyNicole

Flowerbomb


----------



## thisgreycat

Hermèssence Ambre Narguilé


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## chloechick

Marc Jacobs, Lola


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace, I love to wear it when I go to sleep makes my feel relaxed.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Prairie 66*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## TracyNicole

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Threshold

Annick Goutal  *Mandragore*


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of J'adore by Dior


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Loree Rodkin Gothic 1 perfume oil


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel - Coco


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Orange Blossom and Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## lovemysavior

This!


----------



## bella601

Flowerbomb


----------



## thisgreycat

Comme des Garcons Kyoto


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## inhisboxers

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## Threshold

*Clive Christian #1*


----------



## platinum_girly

Dior - Hypnotic poison


----------



## clu13

The sadly discontinued B Spot by Benefit


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy unconditional love


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## loves

Fresh brown sugar


----------



## SummerSolstice

Hanae Mori - Butterfly EDP  It's my favorite!


----------



## thisgreycat

Chanel Cuir De Russie parfum (current formulation)


----------



## mirason

Chanel Coco Noir...


----------



## Nakshidil

Gucci Flora


----------



## My Purse Addiction

New York by United Scents of America...I can't stand the smell until it's a couple hours old so I put it on before bed and when I wake up it smells amazing (and lasts most of the next day!)


----------



## Justine90

Versace - bright crystal and chanel - gardenia


----------



## mashza

Hot Couture


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau de Svelte


----------



## beebe's bag

Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## mspera

Marc Jacobs


----------



## nc.girl

Calvin Klein CKin2u


----------



## platinum_girly

Dior - Hypnotic poison


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Orange Blossom and English Pear & Freesia


----------



## Threshold

*Oeillet Bleu *by Roger et Gallet


----------



## springbaby

D&G L'Impératrice


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## keodi

quelques Violettes.


----------



## loves

fresh brown sugar


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl paris


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Threshold

_*Kashkha *_by Swiss Arabian


----------



## lovemysavior

Elie Saab Le Parfum...


----------



## frenchie.xo

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## loves

jo malone vanilla anise


----------



## brandaholic

petit cherie annick goutal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes ambre


----------



## Threshold

Surrati's  *Black Oud**h* layered with  *Amber Oudh*


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Victoria's Secret Secret Moments in Girls' Night


----------



## polishhor

BPAL Antique Lace


----------



## adoringcarmine

burberry the body... not mad on it but i love RHW lol xx


----------



## mspera

Body by Victoria.


----------



## loves

vanilla anise jo malone


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## octopus17

Balenciaga L'Essence eau de parfum


----------



## Threshold

L'Occitane _*Notre Flore Myrte Eau de Parfum*_


----------



## Michelle97

Clinique Happy


----------



## myism

Chanel Chance


----------



## Chanel Angel

gucci guilty


----------



## samalexis217

Versace- bright crystal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## GinaD727

Vera Wang... Love struck


----------



## flowerpower22

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain _*Eau de Shalimar*_


----------



## Tp1908

coco chanel mademoiselle


----------



## allthedeails

Guerlain- La Petite Robe Noire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## GinaD727

Chanel chance


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy unconditional love


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no 5


----------



## Kelechi

Chanel chance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## qudz104

Bbw japanese cherry blossom.


----------



## mashza

MJ Lola


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Threshold

Origins *Ginger Intensified*


----------



## clu13

Michael Kors gold


----------



## Threshold




----------



## yellow08

Tom Ford-Cafe Rose


----------



## Cait

Chloe EDP


----------



## jpup

Le Labo Vanille44


----------



## lolakitten

jpup said:
			
		

> Le Labo Vanille44



I'm dying to try this - did you have to buy it in Paris, or does someplace sell online?


----------



## lolakitten

yellow08 said:
			
		

> Tom Ford-Cafe Rose



Same!


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## Murphy47

OMG flowerbomb also!! Lov it to pieces


----------



## Kelechi

murphy47 said:
			
		

> omg flowerbomb also!! Lov it to pieces



x3


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia and Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## designerdiva87

Dior J'adore


----------



## Molly0

Lancome's   La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## jpup

lolakitten said:


> I'm dying to try this - did you have to buy it in Paris, or does someplace sell online?



I'd love to go to Paris to buy it, but, no, I did not.
 Luckyscent was selling it (and other city exclusives) during the month of August. I only noticed it on the last day, so just bought a sample to try. I have heard that sometimes they also are allowed to sell during November,too. At least they did last year. I haven't decided whether to purchase a full bottle or not. I love the scent-spicy vanilla. And the longevity is good, but it is a skin scent with almost no projection. At the price, not sure it's worth it. I may buy a decant, though.


----------



## deltalady

Dior J'adore


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Threshold

This:


----------



## mashza

Nina L'Elixir


----------



## c0uture

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## MrsIlich

Lolita Lempicka purple apple


----------



## loves

jo malone vanilla anise

i want to get TF's vanilla tobacco!


----------



## Myrkur

Dolce & Gabbana  The One


----------



## Threshold

Today, I'm wearing this...


----------



## legaldiva

Thierry Mulger's Alien ... I adore this scent!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## mashza

Givenchy Hot Couture


----------



## MrsKK

Prada Candy


----------



## sumita

Tom ford blonde


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## pquiles

La Prarie -  life Threads Gold


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia with Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Moon Goddess*_


----------



## iGlitter

Prada Candy


----------



## missjenny2679

MJ Dot


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Nakshidil

Guipure Rose


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## mashza

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## gunid86

I love my Blue from Ralph lauren


----------



## loves

jo malone vanilla anise again


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Assam & Grapefruit


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## kristin.xo

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Threshold

Amouage Epic Woman


----------



## 161cm

legaldiva said:
			
		

> Thierry Mulger's Alien ... I adore this scent!



Same!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

hermes ambre


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## sedgewick

This baby! Miller Harris Citron Citron.


----------



## c0uture

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan _*Safran Troublant*_


----------



## missjenny2679

Stella


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## bb10lue

Burberry body


----------



## bags and bijoux

Jo Malone wild fig and cassis


----------



## jpup

Velvet and Sweet Pea's Purrfumery "Fleur de Caramel"

I have decided to explore some of the Artisan created all natural perfumes with no pthalates, synthetic ingredients, or animal fixatives. These perfumes are super expensive because of the ingredients used, so I'll be interested in seeing whether I think they are worth it.  The first sample I'm using is "Fleur de Caramel" with notes listed of warm caramel, rich cognac, frangipani, spicy butterfly, red mandarin, and tahitian vanilla. It was just introduced this year and has won several awards. I may start a new thread on my journey trying all natural perfumes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Juicy Couture - Viva la Juicy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

*#8 **Art Collection *by Jacomo


----------



## roses5682

Issey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## jpup

Velvet and Sweet Pea's Purrfumery "Bed of Roses" Continuing my sampling of this all natural line-
this perfume is unbelievably gorgeous!


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan _*Oeillet Sauvage*_


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## jeweltonelover

Ralph by Ralph Lauren.


----------



## wild child

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## MJDaisy

calvin klein shock


----------



## roses5682

Narisco Rodriguez Essence


----------



## Threshold

Il Profumi di Firenze  *Ambra del Nepal

*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## TiffanyS88

Coach Poppy


----------



## c0uture

Tocca Cleopatra .. My favorite perfume


----------



## Threshold

L'Instant Guerlain _*Eau de Noel Iris*__* Millesime*_


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Matthew Williamson - Sheer


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Threshold

Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier _*Eau de Mure*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Comptior Sud Pacifique Fruits Savages. I found this yesterday after cleaning through a closet. I forgot I had it and how much I love it.


----------



## Threshold

Something spicy and zippy for football today...


----------



## bella601

Molly0 said:
			
		

> Lancome's   La Vie Est Belle



That smells amazing!


----------



## Myrkur

Dolce & Gabbana - The One


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## Indigowaters

Gucci Flora.


----------



## douzz

jo malone velvet rose & oud.
love this, my new favorite!


----------



## legaldiva

H Kelly Caleche


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfume's *Black Roses*...


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise with Assam & Grapefruit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## adoringcarmine

chanel madamoiselle


----------



## c0uture

Escada Marine Groove


----------



## cosmogrl5

Coach Poppy


----------



## lvuittonaddict

tom ford neroli portofino my favorite scent this summer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Threshold

Layering...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (swoon!)


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy unconditional love


----------



## jhs216

I'm in Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## EMDOC

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## .pursefiend.

Giorgio Armani - acqua di dio


----------



## c0uture

Versace Woman


----------



## crunchy buns

oh lola!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Bekah20

Marc Jacobs - Dot


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Assam & Grapefruit


----------



## Trollkjerring

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ceil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Cait

Cait said:
			
		

> Jimmy Choo EDP



Again.


----------



## Lajka

Andy Tauer/Tableau de Parfums: Loretta


----------



## bagee

Gucci Flora Gardenia


----------



## noxxy

Gucci intense guilty


----------



## luv1

Viva La Juicy!!!!!


----------



## Threshold

Laura Tonatto  _*Plaisir*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## Cait

Chloe EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la moussson


----------



## loves

jo malone vanilla anise. i've been stuck to this for a while


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## artsy

Liaisons Dangereuses By Kilian


----------



## Ellabellaboo

Paco rabane lady millionaire


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## janice

By Killian Prelude to Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Annick Goutal Grand Amour


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## noxxy

Blvgari mon jasmine noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## mzbag

Coco Chanel


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Balenciaga, in Florabotanica


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Matthew Williamson - Sheer


----------



## BarbAga

prada


----------



## Threshold

Swiss Arabian *Kashka*


----------



## Younna

Penhaligons Artemisia


----------



## cascherping

Gucci Envy


----------



## stephaniesstyle

gucci II by gucci


----------



## Love Of My Life

montana


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## deltalady

Guerlain la petite robe noire


----------



## janice

By Killian -Love


----------



## Nikhita

Marc Jacobs - Lola


----------



## Mumotons

Marc Jacobs - Daisy


----------



## stephaniesstyle

chanel - chance au tendre (L)


----------



## Tarhls

D&G no 3 l'Impertrice


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes  _*Trick or Treat*_ (a sensual, adult Halloween inspired scent)


----------



## mashza

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## adoringcarmine

new lady gaga perfume... its ok but it was a tester


----------



## adoringcarmine

Sweetpea83 said:


> Miss Dior Cherie.



has it's name to just miss dior?


----------



## Mitzy

SJP Lovely or what is left over from last night anyway. No perfume at work, stupid rule.


----------



## BarbAga

adoringcarmine said:


> new lady gaga perfume... its ok but it was a tester


I almost bought that today, how does it smell ?  

 I am wearing Dolce & Gabbana. The one today


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise with Assam & Grapefruit


----------



## Mumotons

Marc Jacobs -Lola


----------



## Sweetpea83

adoringcarmine said:


> has it's name to just miss dior?



Here is a photo of it..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## dietkutts

Euphoria by CK


----------



## ragazzi

Tocca Florence


----------



## Threshold

This... Alkemia Pumpkin Strumpet


----------



## noxxy

Chloe intense


----------



## loves

vanilla anise jo malone


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Threshold

This...  _*Iris Tazo*_


----------



## knics33

L.A.M.B - came out several years ago, but I still really like it. It's very fresh IMO.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

I've been trying to use up my Britney Spears collection (Fantasy, Circus.etc). Why did I ever go through that sickly sweet phase?!

Been layering them with CK's Eternity to get a crisper scent.


----------



## Christofle

Cartier Déclaration d'un Soir! It was a sampler from my Cartier SA, I need to get a bottle ASAP!


----------



## mzbag

Hermes 24, Faubourg pure perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## stephaniesstyle

again chanel - chance - eau tendre.  just bought a new one today


----------



## Mia75

My Insolence - Guerlain


----------



## craziytrix

Nina by Nina Ricci.


----------



## loves

Kelly caleche


----------



## LavenderIce

Yesterday--Bond No. 9 High Line

Today--Byredo Bal d'Afrique


----------



## bnjj

Tocca Stella


----------



## Pursestan

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## delissha

Kelly caleche


----------



## chrunchy

Burberry Brit


----------



## Threshold

This...  M. Micallef  _*Red Sea*_


----------



## deltalady

Ralph Lauren Romance. Trying to use it up!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Viva La Juicy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## Ashesela

I'm not currently wearing any, but if I was it would be Lolita Lempicka the original fragrance.


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## fendifemale

Threshold said:


> This...  M. Micallef  _*Red Sea*_


Pretty bottle.

I wore Heavenly Shine (VS).


----------



## crunchy buns

MK Gold


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## LavenderIce

Sunday evening--Maison Francis Kurkdjian Amyris

Yesterday--Elie Saab Le Parfum

Today--haven't decided yet.


----------



## knics33

L de Lolita Lempicka Coral Flower - great for a rainy fall day.


----------



## Threshold

For the best and most unique... _niche_.   Today I'm wearing Dawn Spencer Hurwitz *Poivre...*


----------



## chrunchy

Armani Code


----------



## Prufrock613

Korres - Pepper Jasmine Gaiac Wood Passion Fruit (that's a mouthful of a name!)


----------



## Aluxe

Victoria's Secret Strawberries & Champagne


----------



## noxxy

Narciso essence


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Annick Goutal Grand Amour


----------



## bnjj

Bon Jovi - Unplugged

Not sure how I feel about this scent yet but I couldn't not try it.


----------



## chrunchy

Tom Ford Santal Blush


----------



## MakeMeBelieve

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## knics33

Burberry (self titled original one) - great for fall


----------



## Lajka

Andy Tauer: Loretta


----------



## ctallau

Chloé Eau de Parfum  my one and only!


----------



## Pursestan

Tom Ford Black Orchid.


----------



## Cakesy

Creed: Love in Black


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## so_sofya1985

Roja Gardenia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Pursestan

Sticking with the Tom Ford Black Orchid. It's great.


----------



## MJDaisy

chanel chance.


----------



## angelicskater16

I'm wearing L' Artisan Parfumeur!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## pquiles

La Prairie Gold threads


----------



## Threshold

This...  Amouage *Epic Woman*


----------



## bnjj

Bon Jovi Unplugged

Not sure how I feel about this scent. It's spicier than I normally go for but, of course, I HAD to buy it.


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel -Mademoiselle


----------



## All Smiles

Gucci Flora


----------



## bagee

Gucci Flora


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## llmar304

Beyonce Pulse


----------



## Threshold

A spicy ginger niche...


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## chrunchy

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## kaleida

I sampled Vinca Camuto today.  I liked it at first but after an hour it was giving me a synthetic-fragrance headache.  I scrubbed my arm with a stiff brush and hot water and shampoo, but it's still there.  YUCK!  How can I remove perfume??


----------



## Threshold

Exquisite niche, M. Micallef's _*Shanaan*_...


----------



## sparkleswirl

Prufrock613 said:


> Maison Francis Kurkdjian - Aqua Universalis



I love the new fragrance for BG 111 anniversary, it smells great, but it's really pricey.  Any thoughts or suggestions?
* Maison Francis Kurkdjian 												   											 															  																  	 										                       	                         	                         BG 111th Anniversary 754 Eau de Parfum*


----------



## KayuuKathey

bvlgari mon jasmine noir


----------



## GrRoxy

Jo Malone orange blossom


----------



## Pursestan

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## mashza

MJ Lola


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Noir.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## mashza

Creed Love In White


----------



## chrunchy

Burberry Body


----------



## stephaniesstyle

calvin klein- euphoria


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP.


----------



## Threshold

Layering...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## roses5682

Trying Hermes Un Jardin


----------



## Threshold

Perfect for autumn...  *Eau de Mure*  Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier


----------



## coachmk

MK Very Hollywood


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Esquared72

Livia1 said:
			
		

> Chanel no.5



Me too!


----------



## jen_sparro

Wearing a mixture as my sister and I went fragrance shopping 
Combination of Cacharel Scarlett and Marc Jacobs Rain (meant to be unisex but it smells more like a sexy guy EDT )...


----------



## Emerilla

Dior Addict - Eau Fraiche


----------



## Threshold

*Mauboussin*...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Style_Baby

Stella McCartney Stella


----------



## knics33

jen_sparro said:


> Wearing a mixture as my sister and I went fragrance shopping
> *Combination of Cacharel Scarlett and Marc Jacobs Rain* (meant to be unisex but it smells more like a sexy guy EDT )...


 
This sounds lovely!

Betsey Johnson, the original


----------



## jen_sparro

knics33 said:


> This sounds lovely!



It wasn't even an intentional mix, but it worked really well!


----------



## wtmontana

Calvin Klein Shock for Her.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel - Mademoiselle


----------



## jess236

Burberry Brit


----------



## Haute Kouture

Flower bomb


----------



## Cait

Chloe EDP.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## terps08

Armani Code for Women - got this in a sample with my Sephora order last week and I'm really liking it!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Emporio Armani for Her


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Love4MK

Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## Threshold

Swiss Arabian's _*Kashkha*_ layered with _*Black Oudh*_...


----------



## deltalady

Guerlain Le Petite Robe Noire


----------



## chrunchy

Givenchy - Dahlia Noir


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Narcisco (the black bottle).   yum


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## bagee

Gucci Flora


----------



## mspera

Victoria's Secret - heavenly


----------



## flakky

Threshold said:
			
		

> Exquisite niche, M. Micallef's Shanaan...



Whoa some like me with love for fragrances by M.Micallef, I am wearing the Ananda n loving it.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I just sprayed Annick Goutal Ceil on but I just realized that since I have a sinus infection, I really can't smell it


----------



## Sziem

Dior Dune


----------



## twin-fun

Annick Goutal's Eau du Sud


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Sziem

My guilty pleasure perfume - Britney Spears Curious


----------



## Younna

Givenchy dahlia noir


----------



## Threshold

flakky said:


> Whoa some like me with love for fragrances by M.Micallef, I am wearing the Ananda n loving it.



Good, good taste!  French niches are among my favorites.  Love Italian artisan niche fragrances, too!  Here's another in my collection:

M. Micallef's _*Red Sea*_...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## deltalady

Bulgari Mon Jasmin Noir


----------



## Miumiu777

Allure


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## crunchy buns

Coven solid from OHWTO


----------



## chrunchy

Miro Primavera


----------



## Threshold

Miller et Bertaux *Spiritus Land #2*


----------



## HANALYMI

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sample of Bond No.9 Sag Harbor


----------



## deltalady

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sziem

Dior J'adore


----------



## clu13

Sexual Femme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## ILoveC

Chanel noir


----------



## flakky

Threshold said:
			
		

> Good, good taste!  French niches are among my favorites.  Love Italian artisan niche fragrances, too!  Here's another in my collection:
> 
> M. Micallef's Red Sea...



I also love amouage n loving reflection for women right now n Kilian straight to heaven.......


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## deltalady

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Sziem

Hugo XX


----------



## Threshold

Amouage _*Epic Woman*_...


----------



## Love4H

Amouage Dia


----------



## chrunchy

Viktor&Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## dotnative

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## Younna

Penhaligon's Artemisia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Princess1510

Sexy Graffiti- Escada


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## loves

Rose jam - gorilla perfume


----------



## angelalam5

Hermes 24 Faubourg


----------



## s3raph1nas

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## mspera

Chanel no 5 - eau premiere


----------



## pquiles

La Prairie Midnight Rain


----------



## mk78

Givenchy's Dahlia Noir


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## loves

Tdc osmanthus


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday- Nobile 1942 Casta Diva YUM

Today-Esteé Lauder Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone *Pomegranate Noir*...


----------



## .pursefiend.

viktor & rolf "eau mega"


----------



## lorienme

Chanel Platinum Egoïste


----------



## legaldiva

Yesterday was BBW's "Cashmere Glow" body cream.

Today is BBW's Night Blooming Jasmine and Thierry Mulger's Alien.


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Sensuous


----------



## Sziem

Sziem said:
			
		

> Hugo XX



Again


----------



## kaleida

Threshold said:


> Jo Malone *Pomegranate Noir*...



Pretty bottle!!  I feel like swanky bottles make it smell even better...am I right??  lol


----------



## C8810

Prada - Candy.


----------



## lorienme

Chanel Antaeus


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Odette

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## Gypsycruiser

LaCoste.....smells so pretty.


----------



## dotnative

Juliet by Juliet Stewart


----------



## mspera

Marchesa


----------



## Threshold

This...  *Epic Woman*


----------



## lovealwaysxo

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## jewelry86




----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## lorienme

Givenchy Gentleman


----------



## Threshold

Again...  _*Epic Woman*_


----------



## friday13bride

Flowerbomb... Love it, need to get another bottle!


----------



## mashza

MJ Lola


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Younna

Philosophy Baby Grace


----------



## octopus17

Coco Chanel EDP


----------



## mspera

Marchesa


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## fendifemale

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom( Bath & Body Works)


----------



## girlygearhead

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Threshold

Clive Christian _*#1*_...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dior Poison, used to hate it, but I live it now! I only spray it lightly


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

True Religion Hippie Chic


----------



## Threshold

Dawn Spencer Hurwitz_* Poivre...*_


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## mspera

Marchesa


----------



## ammpt0831

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Melograno


----------



## Mumotons

Marc Jacobs - Daisy


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## ellacoach

Jo Malone wild bluebell


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## goodiegood

Fresh Sugar lychee


----------



## coconutsboston

Creed Fleurissimo


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Bath and Body Works Winter Candy Apple fragrance mist


----------



## yolanbibi

I love Fendi..


----------



## Rachelle07

Chanel Chance


----------



## injenue

Rose Alexandrie from Armani Prive


----------



## Threshold

Fendi *Asja*


----------



## .pursefiend.

ralph lauren "romance"


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Ralph Lauren Wild


----------



## mspera

Marchesa


----------



## c0uture

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## loves

AG eau de charlotte edp, i've only 1/4 left boo! they don't seem to carry the edp where i come from, i got mine in europe in 06.


----------



## deltalady

Guerlain La Petite Robe Noire


----------



## knics33

Miss Dior Cherie EDT


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## mspera

Marchesa


----------



## Sweetpea83

knics33 said:


> Miss Dior Cherie EDT




Me too!


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef _*Shanaan*_


----------



## KatK

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Switched to B&BW Pink Chiffon fragrance mist


----------



## bagfasyon

Dkny


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## clu13

Elie Saab


----------



## absolutpink

kawaiiamaiai said:


> Escada Sunset Heat


 
I LOVE this!!


----------



## absolutpink

B&BW Dark Kiss - not perfume but I really like the smell


----------



## friday13bride

Design... An old favorite standby for me.


----------



## Jijaho

Salvatore Ferragamo Signorina!


----------



## deltalady

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Luba87

Chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## Threshold

Swiss Arabian _*Kashkha...*_


----------



## PrincessD

Dkny be delicious, the green apple one!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Threshold said:


> Swiss Arabian _*Kashkha...*_


 

   What a wonderful bottle... what does this scent smell like?


----------



## Threshold

hotshot said:


> What a wonderful bottle... what does this scent smell like?



Here is how the perfume oil (highly concentrated attar) is described:

Top note   of Bergamont, Apple, Cinnamon
Heart (middle) note of Dehn el Oudh,   Tagette, Clove, Cardamom, Saffron; finally culminating into
Base notes of   Agarwood, Sandalwood, Cedarwood oil, Vetiver Oakmoss, Musk.

It is _wonderful _for autumn/winter.  A little goes a long way, perfect for layering with darker ouds (agarwood) and/or amber, and is very reasonably priced.

Plus, as you've noticed, the packaging is gorgeous.  But its the juice inside that counts.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Kate Spade Twirl


----------



## fendifemale

absolutpink said:


> B&BW Dark Kiss - not perfume but I really like the smell



I was obsessed with this stuff when it came out!

Wild Bluebell- Jo Malone


----------



## AAdams

Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay, love!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Ellen1982

Lady million!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ysl paris


----------



## Threshold

Custom creation from *Bourbon French Parfums ~ New Orleans*


----------



## pmburk

Estee Lauder Sensuous


----------



## loves

Lush rose Jam 


Yday : Chanel 5 way premiere


----------



## Chineka

Coach-Poppy Flower


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Paris Hilton Siren


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel - Allure


----------



## fendifemale

Trish McEvoy #3


----------



## hergiraffe

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## loves

lush rose jam
i can only use this in cold weather, it's really heavy


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Tocca Giulietta


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## bCr8iv

Acqua di gioia


----------



## .pursefiend.

creed - spring flower and it's giving me THE worst headache


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford _*Amber Absolute*_ over Illamasqua _*Freak*_...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## Caz71

Hypnotic Poison (my fav)!!


----------



## Threshold

Ralph Lauren _*Blue*_...


----------



## andriar

Surprisingly, Kim Kardashian. It's not the best fragrance in the world, but I get  a lot of compliments when I wear it.


----------



## Noi_82

Dior Addict


----------



## mspera

Marchesa


----------



## gidramom

Chloe


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Lancome La Vie Est Belle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## exotikittenx

Atelier Vanile Insensee


----------



## deltalady

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## qudz104

Halle by Halle Berry.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Carita.. got a sample yesterday it'snice


----------



## beth.stephenson

N/A at the moment but will wear Marc Jacobs Daisy later- love that perfume!!!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## BunnySlippers

Guerlain la petite robe noir


----------



## More4Me

Cartier


----------



## ashleyroe

sample of lancome la vie est belle, really caught me off guard. i didn't think i was going to like it but i find myself always reaching for it before i go out now.


----------



## c0uture

Tocca Cleopatra.. My fave!


----------



## ecofashionnews

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> New thread!
> 
> Previous thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html


Chanel Allure....


----------



## loves

yesterday: no. 5 eau premiere

today: lush rose jam


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Threshold

Something low key & comforting for my visit with the dentist...

Alkemia Perfumes *Divine Goddess*


----------



## Younna

Marc Jacobs Blush


----------



## MissLaraDL

Narciso Rodriguez 'For Her' &#10084;


----------



## ahgi

Flowerbomb love love love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## dotnative

YSL Paris


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Haute Kouture

Signorina...Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## mspera

Marchesa


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## TracyNicole

Ed Hardy Love and Luck


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## deltalady

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Threshold

_*Vamp*_ by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## clu13

Elie Saab


----------



## mashza

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## MissLaraDL

sample of Very Irrésistible by Givenchy


----------



## Bibs01

Sarah Jessica Parker's "Lovely" ... Love it XX


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love it too..

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## gre8dane

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Hermès Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Threshold

Both of my Black Roses...  One by Alkemia Perfumes, the other by Joshua Harker


----------



## mspera

Marchesa


----------



## fendifemale

Ralph Lauren Big Pony (the purple one- I think it's #4)


----------



## fendifemale

Threshold said:


> Ralph Lauren _*Blue*_...


Was so in love with this in college!


----------



## Pursestan

Gucci Guilty


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise


----------



## kuriso

Chanel Gardenia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## TC1

Diesel- Loverdose


----------



## exotikittenx

Dior J'Adore from a sample I got.


----------



## NataliaRedSole

Chanel Chance


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Pursestan

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Badkitty424

None, just plain ole Dove soap.......lol....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Coach Poppy, love the light floral scent!


----------



## Threshold

This in pure parfum...


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Chanel Chance


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## deltalady

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Pursestan

Chanel Coco Noir.


----------



## rainbowrose

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea Scent Spray - so light and fresh.


----------



## Noi_82

Dior Addict


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel Allure


----------



## CoachGirl12

Viva La Juicy (One of my faves)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Nikuska

Jil Sander Pure


----------



## Pursestan

Chanel Coco Noir for the second day in a row. I think that I'm in love.


----------



## Threshold

L' Artisan _*Safran Troublant...*_


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Magnetism- Escada


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## crunchy buns

MK gold


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## loves

chanel eau premiere no.5


----------



## clu13

Fan di fendi


----------



## Threshold

Layering both of these...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ysl paris


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## thegreenbean

Burberry Brit Red


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Threshold

*Compagnia Delle Indie  Asian Ginger Dust...
*


----------



## BarbAga

Hanae Mori.   My new favorite


----------



## anabanana745

BarbAga said:
			
		

> Hanae Mori.   My new favorite



Recently tried this too. Love it!


----------



## Luv22119

Michael Kors Gold


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## BarbAga

anabanana745 said:


> Recently tried this too. Love it!



I liked it so much I went back and bought the body cream, and body lotion .... great to lotion up legs and it isn't strong


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Michael Kors. Nothing beats this old classic.


----------



## CoachChris

Forever Red by Bath and Bodyworks.


----------



## JennJinx

Today it is Love a body shop fragrance


----------



## Haute Kouture

Pravda candy


----------



## Haute Kouture

Prada candy(iPad auto-correct...ugh!)


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel Coco


----------



## Tyna

Escentric Molecules Escentric 01


----------



## Nikuska

Cabotine Bleu by Gres


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Threshold

Tyna said:


> Escentric Molecules Escentric 01



^FABULOUS perfume!  I'm wearing _*Eau de Mure*_ Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier , perfect for autumn...


----------



## Tyna

Threshold said:


> ^FABULOUS perfume!  I'm wearing _*Eau de Mure*_ Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier , perfect for autumn...



Thank you! I totally agree with you on this


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## maclover

Body by Burberry


----------



## bnjj

Tocca Stella.  Such a beautiful fragrance.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## Tyna

Jimmy Choo by Jimmy Choo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Threshold

Il Profumi di Firenze _*Spezie de Medici...*_


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clean Ultimate edp


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## beebe's bag

Estée Lauder Spellbound


----------



## mspera

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors- Island


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Victoria's Secret - Bombshell


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes' _*New Orleans Love Spell...*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanle no5


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## BarbAga

Channel #5


----------



## Tyna

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## chrunchy

Lancome Hypnose


----------



## nc.girl

Ferragamo Incanto Shine


----------



## Pursestan

I'm on a Chanel Coco Noir kick right now, so that's what I have on.


----------



## TrinityLove

Cleopatra by Tocca


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Prada Candy


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Dior hypnotic poison


----------



## Leticia93631

Thierry Mugler --- Alien


----------



## chinableu

Balenciaga Paris.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Today I spritzed Gucci guilty, no makeup today, but I felt so sexy and spicy! Lol


----------



## Nikuska

Gucci Première


----------



## DzzyButterfly

Jennifer Aniston 

I normally REFUSE to wear a celebrity perfume.  I received a sample of the J. Aniston one around this time last year and my DH bought me a full-size for Christmas. It has bumped Philosophy's Amazing Grace off its pedestal and is now my signature scent!


----------



## amaretti

Fresh - Brown Sugar


----------



## Jarinko Chie

Chanel - Pink Chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Nikuska

Clarins:  Eau Ensoleillante - Sunshine Fragrance

It's really like a touch of sun


----------



## edgystyle27

I am looking for a signature scent. I used to be a jimmy choo kind of girl but the pachouli in it is why I am not a repeat buyer. I smelled Burberry Brit and loved it has anyone used it?? Does it last??


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## mspera

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## aliceanna

Frederic Malle Lys Mediterranee


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

chanel - chance eu tendre


----------



## Nikuska

Armani Red Jeans


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cartier le baiser du dragon


----------



## Leticia93631

Prada - Candy


----------



## amaretti

Miss Dior , Chérie


----------



## kc8

Tocca - Giulietta


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## saban

Bpal Kitsune-Tsuki. It's the scent I wear when I want to smell like me...... If that makes sense.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Flower bomb  its lovely, but I'm afraid I might be allergic to it! I can't stop sneezing!


----------



## Tyna

Prada Infusion D'iris


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Nikuska

Cerruti 1881


----------



## knics33

Este Lauder Sensuous


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Badkitty424

Lavender


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel - Coco


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Laura miss

Tom Ford, Black Orchid


----------



## Threshold

Laura miss said:


> Tom Ford, Black Orchid



Excellent choice!  Me too!


----------



## Bagmataz

Romance


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## pinkfeet

Chanel Beige. 

Not sure how I feel about this one. Still iffy.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Viva La Juicy!!!


My fav!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Le baiser du dragon


----------



## edgystyle27

Original fragrance


----------



## edgystyle27

edgystyle27 said:
			
		

> Original fragrance



Burberry brit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Leticia93631

Narciso rodriguez for her eau de parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## babevivtan

Demeter's Hawaiian Vanilla

http://www.demeterfragrance.com/58083/746107/All-Classic-Scents/Hawaiian-Vanilla.html


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan _*Safan Troublant*_


----------



## aliceanna

Serge Lutens Fleurs d'Oranger (my favorite!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## redskynight

burberry the beat


----------



## Tyna

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Prada candy


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford *Black Orchid*


----------



## fionarcat

Jo Malone - pear and freesia. X


----------



## alpenliebe_ila

new chanel coco !!! just love that smell!


----------



## chrunchy

Gucci Guilty


----------



## FleurCherie_9

Marvellous flower, L'Occitane's holidays scent


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## Ashesela

Lolita Lempicka original fragrance


----------



## chinableu

Flowerbomb.


----------



## Jarinko Chie

chinableu said:


> Flowerbomb.



Best perfume! EVER!!


----------



## chinggay

lanvin eclat d'arpege


----------



## gloria1273

Flowerbomb. First time, can't decide if I like it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Nikuska

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline


----------



## Tyna

L'Imperatrice by D&G


----------



## Threshold

Sigh...  If No5 was what No5 _used _to be, I would wear no other perfume.  Even classics suffer from reformulation.

So today I am wearing Amouage _*Epic Woman*_


----------



## Collie5

Lady Gaga- Fame


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Molecule 01


----------



## loves

Rose jam


----------



## Maddy luv

Boucheron-Jaipur


----------



## gloria1273

Tyna said:


> L'Imperatrice by D&G



I LOVE this one!


----------



## Tyna

gloria1273 said:


> I LOVE this one!



It is lovely, isn't it? But it became too popular to wear it often.



gloria1273 said:


> Flowerbomb. First time, can't decide if I like it.



If you find it too strong try Jimmy Choo by Jimmy Choo, it is quite similar but to me it smells better and not so in your face.


----------



## gloria1273

Versace Yellow Diamonds today.


----------



## william_st_girl

Yourthoughts???


----------



## william_st_girl

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> Yourthoughts???



Silly iphone... Last post should read-

Coco maidmoiselle. Your thoughts?


----------



## william_st_girl

Also kenzo flower??? Ur thoughts?


----------



## gloria1273

Tyna said:


> It is lovely, isn't it? But it became too popular to wear it often.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find it too strong try Jimmy Choo by Jimmy Choo, it is quite similar but to me it smells better and not so in your face.



Thanks, now I have a reason to return to the store!


----------



## Jarinko Chie

MOR- marshmallow


----------



## Nikuska

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## friday13bride

Juicy couture


----------



## Threshold

Aroma M's *Geisha Noire*


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## Pursestan

Chanel Coco Noir. I can't get enough of this fragrance. I'm sure that my other fragrances are feeling neglected. Oh well.


----------



## Missdolly

Jimmy Choo xx


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors -Island because it's cold and it makes me happy thinking of the Islands. haha


----------



## jesca

moschino i love i love! smells amaaazing


----------



## amariexoxo

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy.


----------



## alpenliebe_ila

bvlgari omnia crystalline


----------



## Jarinko Chie

Chance by Chanel, again


----------



## Nikuska

La Petite Robe Noir by Guerlain


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Threshold

Caron *Bellodgia*


----------



## pmburk

At home today, Victoria's Secret Pear Glace body spray.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Gucci II


----------



## thatjennigirl

miss charming


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## mspera

Marchesa


----------



## minimimii

Valentina


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang-Princess


----------



## chunkylover53

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Clinique happy heart


----------



## friday13bride

Juicy couture again today.


----------



## Threshold

*Shanaan* by M. Micallef


----------



## Penelope75

Chloé edp


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## mdlcal28

Got my Annick Goutal Gardenia Passion today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smells better than I invisioned. I sense a new signature fragrance!


----------



## Jarinko Chie

Mor-marshmallow


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

D&G light blue


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Lady gaga fame- this stuff is AMAAAAZING!!!


----------



## Happieme

Bvlgari Omnia Coral


----------



## Nikuska

Roberto Cavalli Serpentine


----------



## crunchy buns

LaVanilla vanilla grapefruit


----------



## MrsJones85

Lady Gaga - Fame
Love this one!


----------



## Tyna

Jimmy Choo by Jimmy Choo


----------



## kristin.xo

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Victoria secrets Bombshell


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Cait

Prada Candy EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## Threshold

Layering Alkemia Perfumes _*Black Rose & Ghost Fire*_


----------



## Pursestan

Thierry Mugler--Alien.

Don't like it. I'm glad that I got a sample first.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian Oud


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy living grace


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Ocean Lounge


----------



## Pursestan

Back to my Chanel Coco Noir.


----------



## Threshold

Keiko Mecheri *Datura Blanche*


----------



## Tiare

The most gorgeous mix of Hermes Eau de Merveilles and Arquiste L'Etrog.

Together, they smell like a more rich and voluptuous version of Fresh Sugar Lychee.


----------



## crunchy buns

TokyoMilk Dark-Tainted love


----------



## Tyna

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef _*Red Sea...*_


----------



## tiffanystar

crunchy buns said:


> TokyoMilk Dark-Tainted love



Oh sounds nice, great perfume name (I bought a Tokomilk bodycreme recently & it's lovely). 

Today I'm wearing Tom Ford Violet Blonde (it's a tested sample, just deciding if I should ask for a bottle for Christmas).


----------



## EmeraldStar

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## chinableu

My love affair with FlowerBomb continues.


----------



## GINNI

Van Cleef & Arpels - Oriens


----------



## Shopatvuitton

Jimmy choo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone _*Pomegranate Noir *_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy living grace


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## MrsJones85

J'adore - Dior.


----------



## Swanky

Bond No. 9 Wallstreet!


----------



## deltalady

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Pursestan

I'm wearing my new signature fragrance: Chanel Coco Noir.


----------



## exotikittenx

Chocolovers, discontinued!


----------



## flwrgirl

flowerbomb


----------



## jenelle123

flora by gucci


----------



## Tarhls

Forever and Ever Dior


----------



## anrisu

I'm currently wearing Thierry Mugler's Angel. I love this scent so much!


----------



## Cait

Prada Candy EDP


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Moon Sparkle


----------



## LuxePRW

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## beautypro117

No perfume - just a body spray by Victoria Secret!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## flwrgirl

Coco - Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Santa Maria Novello Melograno


----------



## robotindisguise

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Luxlynx

Battito Dáli Roma because i have never smell a more special scent.
Clean warm cotton is my other favorite.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

LE muguet annick goutal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## c0uture

Tocca Cleopatra


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## roses5682

Burberry body


----------



## MissChiara

Guerlain:la petite robe noir,looooove it!


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel no5


----------



## Threshold

Lab On Fire's _*What We Do In Paris Is Secret*_...


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clean Ultimate EDP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.15


----------



## CanineGypsy

Alien.


----------



## BunnyLady4

The new Chanel Coco Noir (LOVE it!)


----------



## fendifemale

Florabotanica Balenciaga


----------



## alice87

Amazing grace! Yeah! Finally got it!


----------



## coletmenot

Clean


----------



## tiffanystar

Narcisco Rodrigues For Her, new bottle just got it. 

Wow, wow, wow.........


----------



## knics33

Gucci Envy Me II . I normally like to wear this more in the spring and summer, but I am loving it in this cold weather as well.


----------



## chrunchy

Viktor+Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*La Boheme*_


----------



## EmeraldStar

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## MusicIsMyExtacy

Britney Spears- Midnight Fantasy, its a cheap one but smells so good!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## clu13

Benefit b spot - just about gone forever


----------



## roses5682

Burberry Body


----------



## Threshold

clu13 said:


> Benefit b spot - just about gone forever



Not so!  Check here.  (<-click)


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Yuletide Blessing...*_


----------



## nc.girl

Ralph Wild by Ralph Lauren


----------



## KayuuKathey

Jasmine Noir Bulgari


----------



## Sinfidel

D&G Light blue =)


----------



## c0uture

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Yule Rose*


----------



## bnjj

Tocca Stella


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Love by Kilian


----------



## Miss89

Estee Lauder Sensuous


----------



## Threshold

Il Profumi di Firenze *Spezie de Medici*


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clean Ultimate edp


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## Cait

Stila Creme Bouquet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Threshold

Aroma M _*Geisha Noire*_


----------



## deltalady

Ralph Lauren Romance (almost done  I'm starting to really hate the smell of it!)


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Taylor swifts new wonder struck enchanted- just got it, not overly sweet too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## KayuuKathey

L'Arpege Lanvin.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

kind of embarrassed to admit it, but I'm wearing Truth or Dare by Madonna - I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Rachelle07

Versace versense


----------



## MissChiara

Chanel Chance eau tendre!

The pink one


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford *Private Blend Amber Absolute*


----------



## lolitablue

Christian Dior - Miss Dior Cherie! Lovely!!


----------



## Cait

Burberry Touch


----------



## sumita

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## carterazo

deltalady said:


> Ralph Lauren Romance (almost done  I'm starting to really hate the smell of it!)



You made me laugh because that is exactly where I am and how I feel about the same perfume. Sometimes I wonder if I actually want to finish it. I feel so guilty throwing out the last little bit.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre - loving this new to me perfume.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef *Red Sea*


----------



## soulfly

DKNY Be Delicious =)


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Gucci guilty


----------



## Shopatvuitton

Armani code women


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Marlamx

Bulgari. Omnia.


----------



## Threshold

Serge Lutens _*Chergui*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clean Ultimate edp


----------



## Mumotons

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## chrunchy

YSL Cinema


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Yule Rose*


----------



## Coach4Chrissy

Viva la Juicy


----------



## lovebeibei

chloe


----------



## chunkylover53

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Child perfume oil by Susan Owens


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Robert Piguet Oud...


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

Victor and Rolf flower bomb


----------



## Cait

Rihanna Reb'elle EDT


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi *Arba Wardat*


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## CoachChris

Coach


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## AndieAbroad

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## AndieAbroad

L'Occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy unconditional love


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## deltalady

The original Coach fragrance


----------



## Threshold

Dawn Spencer Hurwitz _*Poivre*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Threshold

This...  *Arba Wardat by Rasasi*


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No19


----------



## jackie1128

Dolce&Gabbana Light Blue!  Absolute best


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian Oud


----------



## Threshold

Fendi *Asja*


----------



## gina1023

Bvlgari Black


----------



## BarbAga

Bvlgari Bulgari Pour Femme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Cait

Stila Creme Bouquet


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Johnson & Johnson baby cologne


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Body Lotion


----------



## KayuuKathey

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## AndieAbroad

Dolce & Gabbana 3 L'Imperatrice


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Gardenia Passion


----------



## loves

Tobacco vanille Tom ford


----------



## Threshold

Tocca *Cleopatra*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Nikuska

Armani Mania


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## clu13

I love my engraved 12/12/12 bottle


----------



## nc.girl

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone _*Pomegranate Noire*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Durance Cashmere. Love the scent but it does not last on me! &#57432;


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Child perfume oil by Susan Owens


----------



## Cait

Burberry Touch for Her


----------



## Waffle65

Prada Candy


----------



## crunchy buns

Tokyo milk bullet proof


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi


----------



## misstrine85

clu13 said:
			
		

> I love my engraved 12/12/12 bottle



That is so pretty!


----------



## Rachelle07

Versace Versense


----------



## bagee

Dior Addict to Life


----------



## Chaeriste

Coach Poppy Flower


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef _*Black Sea*_


----------



## deltalady

Coach Signature fragrance


----------



## fionarcat

Laura mercier pistachio


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## me.jane

Burberry Brit


----------



## KatK

Chance by Chanel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Amouage Epic Woman


----------



## ellacoach

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## Cait

Rihanna Reb'elle EDT


----------



## MamaInHeels.com

Parisienne by YSL


----------



## purseprincess32

Yesterday Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Bitten

Hermes - Jour d'Hermes


----------



## Straight-Laced

BYREDO  La Tulipe


----------



## Eli84

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Prada - Candy


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef *RedSea*


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Tom Ford Noir de Noir


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Cait

Prada Candy EDP.


----------



## melissathegreat

Coco mademoiselle by chanel


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #9 edp


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Threshold

Serge Lutens *Rousse*


----------



## terps08

Pleats Please Issey Miyake - got it in this month's Glossybox subscription.  REALLY liking it so far - the scent is great and long lasting!  I did one spritz this morning and can still smell it faintly on my wrists.


----------



## BarbAga

melissathegreat said:


> Coco mademoiselle by chanel



+1 love this, I
 have found a few nice ones this past year


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Necromancer

Chanel Allure


----------



## Cait

Tokyo Milk Let them Eat Cake.


----------



## LittleLover

LaVanila in Vanilla Grapefruit. My everyday perfume.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #9 edp


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel No5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## knics33

Narsico Rodriguez For Her (EDT version/black bottle... I prefer it to the EDP)


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan *Safran Troublant*


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Stars Falling On Winter Solstice*


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## Cait

CK Euphoria EDP.


----------



## Nikuska

Lolita Lempicka Si Lolita


----------



## Pursestan

Narciso Rodriguez for Women.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #9 blackberry and vanilla musk edp


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## gloria1273

Candy by Prada


----------



## Ashesela

Lolita Lempicka Eau de Toilette


----------



## tintedrosie

J'adore Dior

I just melt every time I spritz in on myself. Pure love!


----------



## tintedrosie

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Miss Dior Cherie.



My SA told me they're discontinuing the Cherie.. But it's still going to be similar but without the strawberries. Color me crushed!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

D&G light blue


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## kuriso

Chanel Chance


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Yule Rose* with special blend of pomegranate & amber... exquisitely juicy holiday sophistication!


----------



## thomasj93

tintedrosie said:
			
		

> My SA told me they're discontinuing the Cherie.. But it's still going to be similar but without the strawberries. Color me crushed!



They replaced it with the new miss Dior edp, totally different though..


----------



## Cait

Rihanna Reb'elle EDT


----------



## mzbag

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi


----------



## Serina

Chanel allure sensuelle


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy amazing grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Threshold

L'Instant de Guerlain Eau de Noel Iris Millesime...


----------



## love_addict919

Aqua di gioia


----------



## KayuuKathey

Bvlgari Mon Jasmine Noir


----------



## maryweasley

Rebelle fleur by Rihhana. Just finished it today, love it!


----------



## MusicIsMyExtacy

Gucci flora, got it from my mum for Xmas


----------



## Threshold

Amouage *Epic Woman*


----------



## kayti

Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## loves

Last week daily, Tom ford tobacco vanille
Today rose jam lush


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

Roger et Gallet's *Oeillet Bleu* (Blue Carnation)


----------



## CanineGypsy

Coach Legacy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Shopatvuitton

Flower bomb


----------



## allie_molly

Burberry Brit, wooo my fav!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Victoria's Secret Bombshell, Bombshell Diamonds/Platinum/Sparkle... that happens if you're trying out LEs to bring one home... in the end I took the regular Bombshell as purse spray with me and a set of 12 VS scents. Didn't like any of the Bombshell LEs.

It's great all sets are 50% off now


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Fendi Asja


----------



## lolitablue

Hermes Rose Ikebana


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #9 blackberry and vanilla musk edp


----------



## libertygirl

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## deltalady

Coach Signature Scent


----------



## Luvtoshop1969

Beyonce Pulse


----------



## Straight-Laced

SERGE LUTENS Santal majuscule


----------



## Amandarin

Chanel - chance eau tendre!


----------



## foxgal

Santal Blush by Tom Ford. Every time I put this on I swoon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Bagmataz

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.



Romance


----------



## Threshold

Jacomo _*Art Collection #8*_


----------



## BunnyLady4

Clarins Eau Dynamisante.  Fridays are my day off and even though all I do is housework, I still can't live without wearing some kind of scent.


----------



## Mitzy

I am also wearing SJP Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LeLabo poudre d'orient orient


----------



## mzbag

True Star Perfume - Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## electrifyed

Miss Dior Cherie l'eau


----------



## loves

Annick goutal eau de Charlotte


----------



## sadiesthegirl

my daughter just sprayed me with Victorias Secret Dream Angels Divine so I guess i will be wearing this scent today. I never wore it before, we'll have to see how it dries down.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Robert Piquet Oud


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## Mitzy

Britney Spears Fantasy. LoL Got lotion, bath gel and perfume from my daughters for Christmas. I actually really like it.


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef *Shanaan*


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Coach Poppy Blossom.



I have a bottle of this on the way. Do you love it?

BTW, I'm rocking Coach Poppy today.


----------



## Love4H

Chanel Beige.


----------



## octopus17

Chergui by Serge Lutens


----------



## MrsPPS

'Dot' by Marc Jacobs. Christmas present - love it!


----------



## DD101

Beauty by Calvin Klein. I love this scent!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Body by Victoria's Secret - though I can't smell it at all now after having applied it at noon. It's the first time I'm wearing it, so definitely not a "tired nose"...


----------



## CocoB

Jo Malone Bluebell


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## ewokprincess

Ravished by Conjure Oils. Such a lovely warm not-foody coconut scent!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel No5


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone *Pomegranate Noir*


----------



## asl_bebes

Chanel Chance ...was my Christmas present from Santa.  LOL


----------



## lboertje

Philosphy- Pure Grace/Amazing Grace  I mix the 2.


----------



## TheLioness

Dior Addict


----------



## Cait

Stila Creme Bouquet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## allyson rae x3

Michael Kors Very Hollywood!


----------



## ges

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## sanmi

Estee lauder Pleasures


----------



## SoozieCee

Candy by Prada!! The smell is honestly heavenly!


----------



## MissyD522

I just got Marc Jacobs Dot but I also love Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## paradise392

hanae mori butterfly.  my new favorite perfume.


----------



## pquiles

Creed Love in Black.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Gap Heaven. I've been wearing it since high school and despite its white floral scent, I think it's perfect for winter!


----------



## tatertot

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Mariapia

L'Heure Bleue by Guerlain.....
Created exactly 100 years ago...in 1912...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## friday13bride

Prada candy


----------



## dez669

Chanel N.5! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## allyabe22

I just used up the last of my Aerie Daydream, which I loved, but can't seem to find ANYWHERE anymore.


----------



## Threshold

Celebrating the 170th Anniversary of Bourbon French Parfums* (New Orleans), wearing  *Kus Kus*, created by August Doussan in 1843.

*The oldest established parfumerie in the United States


----------



## alatrop

D&G Light Blue, my new favorite!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrops and Crystal Flowers


----------



## MsBusyBee

Today is Chole all the way


----------



## MsBusyBee

Chloe, sorry about that.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Pink Sugar on my right wrist...


----------



## Love Of My Life

OUD by Piquet


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi *Amber Oudh*


----------



## Coach4Chrissy

Lady Gaga - Fame


----------



## deltalady

Coach Signature scent


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Victoria's Secret - Bombshell


----------



## loves

Tobacco vAnille


Yesterday: sel de vertiver


----------



## Cait

Rihanna Reb'elle.


----------



## btobias

D&G Light Blue!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

Amouage _*Epic Woman*_


----------



## deltalady

Coach Signature Scent (again)


----------



## Fashionboard

Lanvin - marry me


----------



## robotindisguise

Dita Von Teese - Rouge


----------



## loves

Tobacco vanille


----------



## mk78

Spicebomb Viktor&Rolf.  I am craving spicy and woody scents and my husband just had it sitting on the dresser


----------



## thatjennigirl

Miss Dior Cherie............I just felt like it today idk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Allure.


----------



## mjm1515

Selena Gomez.  Very nice, smells sweet but not overwhelming nor annoying.


----------



## Threshold

For spice cravings...  Serge Lutens* Rousse*


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no. 19


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #6 Mandarin and Ginger Lily edp


----------



## darae

Dior j'adore


----------



## ludmila_80

Chanel Gardenia


----------



## LoVeinLA

Lavanila vanilla /grapefruit spray.


----------



## rohansingh

*For me Denim today.*


:lolots:


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Serge Lutens amber


----------



## Threshold

Layering Tom Ford's *Amber Absolute and Champaca Absolute*


----------



## donna842

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> New thread!
> 
> Previous thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html



Izzy Miyake. Love the fresh smell.


----------



## clu13

Elie Saab


----------



## Cait

Prada Candy.


----------



## mja0375

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck


----------



## DznrBagLvr

Prada Candy.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

La pERLA


----------



## Threshold

Swiss Arabian *Kashkha*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Cheeks22

Flowerbomb


----------



## Pursestan

Prada Candy.


----------



## Cait

Burberry Touch for Her


----------



## Shopatvuitton

Jimmy choo


----------



## friday13bride

Lady gaga Fame


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL PAris


----------



## Chrissy13

Today I'm wearing JUICY


----------



## knics33

B&BW Japanese Cherry Blossom EDT


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## fendifemale

Neroli Portifino (Tom Ford)


----------



## fendifemale

sadiesthegirl said:


> Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrops and Crystal Flowers


I have this and LOVE it!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #9 Blackberry and Vanilla Musk


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Amygirl3540

Bond I love New York for her


----------



## Love4H

Divine.  

I tried it in Paris 4 years ago and didn't buy it, didnt remembered the name, stupid me. But I remembered that smell and couldn't get over it. Finally last November on my way to Gallery Laffayette a lady gave me a sample to try. I took it and left walking to the laffayette. And when I took it closer to my face to smell it whie walking, it was like a bomb. BOOOOOM!!! I had to turn around and ran back to that lady to buy that perfume.
Now I knw the name of it and so happy. This is MY perfume, can't get over it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Threshold

Love4H said:


> Divine.
> 
> I tried it in Paris 4 years ago and didn't buy it, didnt remembered the name, stupid me. But I remembered that smell and couldn't get over it. Finally last November on my way to Gallery Laffayette a lady gave me a sample to try. I took it and left walking to the laffayette. And when I took it closer to my face to smell it whie walking, it was like a bomb. BOOOOOM!!! I had to turn around and ran back to that lady to buy that perfume.
> Now I knw the name of it and so happy. This is MY perfume, can't get over it!



What perfume house makes _Divine_?  You have me craving a sample!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrops and Crystal Flowers


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love4H

Threshold said:


> What perfume house makes _Divine_?  You have me craving a sample!



 It's Divine company 

http://www.divine.fr/
http://www.fragrantica.com/perfume/Divine/Divine-42.html


----------



## fendifemale

TF Santal Blush


----------



## carterazo

BB & W Moonlight Path


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL opium


----------



## Cait

Stila Creme Bouquet


----------



## Lovely_Jane

Prada Candy


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Jour d'Hermès. 

I received a few testers from the store at the Bellagio and fell in love!!  I'm sure it will be my signature scent!


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Chanel Coco Noir


----------



## Sweet Fire

blackeyedsusan said:


> Chanel Coco Noir



I decided to pull out my sample of this yesterday and was pleasantly surprised at how much I loved it by the end of the day. I'm going to wear it for the rest of the week and if its still love, will purchase the bottle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford Black Orchid Parfum ltd


----------



## Love Of My Life

Robert Piguet Fracas


----------



## tadpolenyc

le labo rose 31.


----------



## octopus17

Gucci Guilty


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## jess236

Maison Martin Margiela - untitled EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir


----------



## Love4H

fendifemale said:


> TF Santal Blush



I really like this one!
Have been using a sample from the boutique.


----------



## fendifemale

Love4H said:


> I really like this one!
> Have been using a sample from the boutique.


I love it. I also have mixed it with Jasmin Rouge, but alone is just as awesome.

Today -Orangeblossom (Jo Malone)


----------



## sanmi

chanel 5


----------



## Threshold

*Eau de Vapour Rub *


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel no 5


----------



## Dragonfly02

Dkny be deliciuos


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Pacific Paradise


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## qudz104

Lolita lempika


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## Hurrem1001

Stella McCartney Stella


----------



## nad11

Cc #5


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel No.5


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## bella601

Ted baker -w


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Tyna

coachlover1000 said:


> Stella McCartney Stella



Really nice one, I like it as well!

Today wearing Narciso Rodriguez For Her


----------



## Bunny1212

Guerlain Mitsuoko.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #9 blackberry and vanilla musk


----------



## Collie5

Lady Gaga Fame


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## farmy

Hugo Boss Orange Sunset....(discontinued and I'm so sad I get so many complements....)


----------



## Threshold

This... sigh


----------



## pquiles

Love in Black by Creed


----------



## ILoveC

Chanel Noir


----------



## Luvtoshop1969

Threshold said:
			
		

> This... sigh



Feel better!


----------



## Threshold

Luvtoshop1969 said:


> Feel better!



Thank you, I'm getting there.    Just need to knock out a few more germy bugs so I can taste and _smell_ again.  Missing my frou frou.


----------



## sylvericon

chloe love


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Body Shop - Moroccan Rose Eau De Toilette
Was on sale for 14 euros... LOVE IT!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I tried on Tom Ford Italian Cyprus..... I wish I wasn't so broke, I'd get it in an instant!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Susan Owens Child perfume oil


----------



## loves

Karma lush


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## knics33

Lolita Lempicka (original)


----------



## polishprincess

Britney Spears fantasy


----------



## Threshold

My smeller has _almost _recovered from this resp flu, so today I wanted to enjoy something fresh...  Arba Wardat by Rasasi:


----------



## Bagmataz

Chanel Chance


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## sylvericon

Oh! Lala by MarcJacobs


----------



## Duckdash

Burberry Body


----------



## sumita

Prada candy


----------



## Cait

Rihanna Reb'elle EDT


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## knics33

polishprincess said:


> Britney Spears fantasy



Still love and go back to this!

Ralph by Ralph Lauren. It's super gross/cold here, so I am hoping this will give me a summer vibe lol.


----------



## Bagmataz

Romance by RL


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## rizzie

Hermès Un Jardin sur le Nil. My absolute favorite fragrance, ever.


----------



## terps08

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Threshold

Again, in need of something fresh that won't irritate my flu-y lungs...

Origins Ginger Essence Intensified


----------



## Stansy

Duckdash said:


> Burberry Body



Same here


----------



## ellacoach

Balenciaga


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Gap Pink. An old one, but a good fresh citrus to combat the wintery blahs


----------



## Cait

CK Euphoria EDP


----------



## Duckdash

Great minds smell alike! 

Today was Coach Poppy

Whoops wrong quote! Meant to quote Stansy!


----------



## greenyoga

Lancome Miracle today.


----------



## Ella James

Eternity by CK.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Threshold

Keiko Mecheri *Datura Blanche*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Herme apres la monsoon


----------



## sourapril

Red roses by Jo malone


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Molecules 01


----------



## Mumotons

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## exotikittenx

Kai perfume oil


----------



## fendifemale

Blackberry Bay (Jo Malone)


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The classic Michael Kors.


----------



## Love4H

Hermes Rose Ikebana


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #9 blackberry and vanilla musk


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Coach Signature Fragrance


----------



## sushi1015

ralph lauren romance is my all time favourite


----------



## CoachChris

Coach Poppy Flower!


----------



## roses5682

Burberry Body


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## kenseysimone

D&g/3


----------



## carterazo

Cahnel No 19, perfect for a cold day.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Threshold

Amouage *Epic Woman*


----------



## MissNataliie

Prada Candy!


----------



## kuriso

Fracas


----------



## Tarhls

Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi *Arba Wardat*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Love4H

Al Haramain Attar al Kaaba


----------



## Ella James

Romance by RL today.


----------



## ppmaster

Miss dior today


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian Oud


----------



## sunglasses27

child perfume. love it, such a clean smell.


----------



## bnjj

Tocca Stella


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford *Black Orchid, ltd*


----------



## Mariapia

Le Mâle by Jean-Paul Gaultier...It's a man's perfume but lots of women wear it too!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian Oud


----------



## Cait

Stila Creme Bouquet


----------



## KayuuKathey

Music - Harajuku Lovers


----------



## Threshold

Aroma M *Geisha Noire*


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Duckdash

Jimmy Choo- it's about strong for me, but I think it's growing on me!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## tenenbaums

Prada Infusion D'iris, my all time favorite


----------



## *schmoo*

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte


----------



## Cait

CK Euphoria.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

CK Euphoria. My all-time FAV!! Luv's it! &#128151;


----------



## Threshold

Illamasqua _*Freak*_


----------



## knics33

Lancome Miracle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des isles


----------



## kuriso

Chanel Chance


----------



## glamourdoll.

Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## allurella

elie saab perfume


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach, reminds me of my honeymoon


----------



## Prufrock613

Armani Sensi


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Fandi by Fendi


----------



## Simone10

Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber Cologne..


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## MJDaisy

CK shock.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

Simone10 said:


> Jo Malone Earl Grey and Cucumber Cologne..


^Ohhhh this sounds divine!

I am wearing this:


----------



## deltalady

Dior J'Adore


----------



## roses5682

Burberry Body...lately its been my favorite.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## islandgirl76

Chloe


----------



## milksway25

coco mademoiselle mist


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Threshold

L'Artisan *Oeillet Sauvage*


----------



## Prufrock613

Chanel Jersey


----------



## sasha_rana

roses5682 said:


> Burberry Body...lately its been my favorite.



Same here! Been loving Burberry Body for every day wear


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## knics33

Juicy Couture (original)


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## exelero

Gucci by Gucci pour homme


----------



## MJDaisy

burberry classic


----------



## coletmenot

green tea by elizabeth arden


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Prufrock613

*the Different Company* Pure Virgin


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## perlefine

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## farmy

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## fendifemale

My Life (Mary J. Blige/Carols Daughter)


----------



## Tarhls

Forever and Ever Dior :loves:


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## bex285

Flash by Jimmy Choo. Don't think I like it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian OUD


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## keks

Burberry Body


----------



## twin-fun

Prada Amber


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hotshot said:


> Kilian OUD



I LOVE those! Especially the rose and amber versions. Sadly, I only have samples, the bottle is $$$$!


----------



## Threshold

MichelleAntonia said:


> I LOVE those! Especially the rose and amber versions. Sadly, I only have samples, the bottle is $$$$!



_Sometimes_, one is paying for the _brand _and not the content.  I have concentrated Arabian oud oils with the _same components_ as designer brands, but for much less cost...  and really beautiful, _beautiful _bottles.  And let's face it, the Asian/Middle Eastern market has been doing oud for thousands of years, and infinitely better.  Google search and give them a try.  And keep in mind that Arabian perfume oils (sometimes referred to as attar), come in small bottles...  but because only a drop or two is needed, they can be the equivalent of a 3.7 oz perfume, and much much more cost effective.  

So today I am wearing Swiss Arabian Amber Oudh (on the right)...


----------



## anabanana745

Threshold said:


> Sometimes, one is paying for the brand and not the content.  I have concentrated Arabian oud oils with the same components as designer brands, but for much less cost...  and really beautiful, beautiful bottles.  And let's face it, the Asian/Middle Eastern market has been doing oud for thousands of years, and infinitely better.  Google search and give them a try.  And keep in mind that Arabian perfume oils (sometimes referred to as attar), come in small bottles...  but because only a drop or two is needed, they can be the equivalent of a 3.7 oz perfume, and much much more cost effective.
> 
> So today I am wearing Swiss Arabian Amber Oudh (on the right)...



Thanks for the tip. How do you decide which fragrance though? You can't exactly walk in to sephora and try these...


----------



## Threshold

anabanana745 said:


> Thanks for the tip. How do you decide which fragrance though? You can't exactly walk in to sephora and try these...



Read the ingredients provided in the description, then based on your preferences, order 1ml, 2ml, or 3ml sample packs.  That's how I've been doing it.  I found some of my favorites that way...  Rasasi Arba Wardat and Amber Oudh, Swiss Arabian Kashkha, Surrati Black Oudh (great solo or for layering).  PM me if you want specific merchants.


----------



## Illuminum Steel

I am wearing Illuminun Rose Oud! It smells divine!






Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> New thread!
> 
> Previous thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian OUD


----------



## gidramom

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrop and Crystal Flowers


----------



## MJDaisy

viva la juicy!


----------



## Threshold

Amouage *Epic Woman*


----------



## friday13bride

Prada candy


----------



## deltalady

Coach Signature fragrance


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## allsaintslondon

Flowerbomb!


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian OUD


----------



## pquiles

Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## MrsTGreen

Japanese Cherry Blossom(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## mspera

Kate spade


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Bodyshop -Moroccan Rose


----------



## chunkylover53

Balenciaga Florabotanica


----------



## Fantashley

J'adore by dior  christmas present From my fb, i gave him the choice beween j'adore and rl romance  he didn't bother smelling them, just asked the SA lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## bex285

Gucci Rush


----------



## Illuminum Steel

Jimmy Choo Flash! Very different floral. I love it!


----------



## Illuminum Steel

hotshot said:


> Kilian OUD



I love this! Oud is heavenly! Don't you think?


----------



## Younna

Annick Goutal "Matin d'Orage"


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## carterazo

Moods By Krizia


----------



## KrystalLauren

Dolce & Gabbana - The One


----------



## farmy

Evodia tropical. Smells like passionfruit and coconut.


----------



## rapvictoria

Chanel No.5. I smell like my mom


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## MJDaisy

kate spade twirl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

A layering of Il Profumi de Firenza *Ambra del Nepal* over Origins *Ginger Essence Intensified*...


----------



## Toria

Light Blue


----------



## keodi

L'artisan mure et musc


----------



## carterazo

Chanle Chance eau Tendre


----------



## ShopTil_iDrop

Dolce and Gabanna Light Blue- my fave!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Threshold

Parfumerie Generale's Private Collection: *Un Crime Exotique*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian OUD


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## heiress-ox

aquolina pink sugar (sprayed it on me @ sephora.. big mistake)


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## MsCandice

Rodin---it's accurately described as "simple and sensual". There is something very sophisticated, subtle and effortless about it. I'm in love.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## loves

Bvlgari, I got it in the care package given during a flight


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Prufrock613

*boyfriend* dry oil spray


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Trying out the new Balenciaga Rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Threshold

Amouage *Epic Woman*


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## melikey

Serge Lutens Santal Majuscule.


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Coco mademoiselle mist


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

On my left hand _Cuir de Nacre_ by Ann Gerard and on my right hand _Aleksandr_ by Arquiste. I like _Cuir de Nacre_ better, I am a sucker for iris.


----------



## qudz104

J'adore


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrop and Crystal Flowers


----------



## Miss89

Lancome Tresor


----------



## loves

Bvlgari again


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## Esquared72

hotshot said:


> Fracas



My absolute favorite!


----------



## Threshold

The BEST iris ever... Guerlain *Eau de Noel Iris Millesime*


----------



## becacine

MoonaLisa Salome's Secret


----------



## Ornka

J'adore Limited


----------



## designerdiva87

Vera Wang Lovestruck


----------



## friday13bride

Prada candy.. Seems to be my new favorite


----------



## Tarhls

Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## MelanieJoyce

Flowerbomb!


----------



## Haleema

Forever and ever Dior  reminds me of my university days


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel no. 5


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Deanna39

Also, Prada Candy and Chloe


----------



## Deanna39

Deanna39 said:


> Also, Prada Candy and Chloe



Wrong post. Sorry!


----------



## carterazo

B & B W Moonlight Path


----------



## sumita

Prada candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## melikey

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## farmy

Hugo Boss Orange Sunset


----------



## alpenliebe_ila

Chanel coco


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## loves

Volutes edp


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi *Arba Wardat*


----------



## knics33

She Wood by dsquared


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Bagmataz

Angel


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #6


----------



## uvgottobkidding

Escentric Molecule 1


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## mzbag

Hermes - Elixir des Merveilles


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Haleema said:


> Forever and ever Dior  reminds me of my university days
> 
> View attachment 2049988



mmmm I used to wear that - it smells so good!!! but you can't get it in Holland


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi *Arba Wardat*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

the Body Shop - Moroccan Rose


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau Svelte, love this


----------



## Deanna39

Prada Candy


----------



## loves

Lush rose jam


----------



## jace

kai topped with tom ford's white patchouli!


----------



## Threshold

jace said:


> kai topped with tom ford's white patchouli!



Ohhhh that sounds like a fabulous layering!!!


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5


----------



## Haleema

Sophie-Rose said:


> mmmm I used to wear that - it smells so good!!! but you can't get it in Holland



I got it in swiss  they stopped it for a few years and brought it back a few years ago


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Taghyra

Marc Jacobs' Oh, Lola! I *LOVE* it!


----------



## Threshold

My signature and top favorite among my collection, M. Micallef's *Shanaan*


----------



## nussie

Bvlgari Jasmine Noir


----------



## octopus17

misstrine85 said:


> Dior Eau Svelte, love this



Oooh, I really love this too!


----------



## octopus17

Acqua di Parma - Profumo. Lovely, lovely old school chypre.


----------



## dez669

Ralph Lauren Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## italian1224

I love New York for her  bond 9


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clean Ultimate edp


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture The Original


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian OUD


----------



## Carnel

Chanel...Beige. It belongs to their exclusive line of fragrances (you can only find them in some Chanel stores).

It's too light for a day at work but perfect for the weekend


----------



## Threshold

Parfumerie Generale *Un Crime Exotique
*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## bella601

Ted baker - w


----------



## Chaeriste

Sweetpea83 said:


> Coach Poppy Blossom.



That's my fave.


----------



## canarydiamond

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> New thread!
> 
> Previous thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html


Jo Malone Honey & Nectarine


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## ChristinaDanise

MAC - Turquatic.


----------



## keodi

creed love in white.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Silvern*


----------



## bex285

Flowerbomb - Viktor&Rolf


----------



## Deanna39

Prada Candy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> Coach Poppy Blossom.



Same as yesterday..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chaeriste said:


> That's my fave.



Yeah, mine as well.


----------



## dactful

Clinique happy heart


----------



## carterazo

creed millesime imperial


----------



## psulion08

Chance Chanel


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Gucci - Flora Garden Gardenia.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Black Rose*


----------



## MsCandice

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## blackmamba10000

Bond No 9 Chinatown.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN melograno


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Ella James

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## maloneyxo

Chanel Chance - my all time favourite


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi *Arba Wardat*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## MsCandice

The different company -- Pure Virgin


----------



## Prufrock613

*by Kilian* Back to Black


----------



## deltalady

Coach Signature scent


----------



## BarbAga

Chanel Chance sample they gave me when I was at Dillards the other day. Prolly not something i will buy.


----------



## dez669

CHANEL No5


----------



## carterazo

l'air du temps


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Deanna39

Coach Poppy Eau de parfum spray


----------



## Threshold

Clive Christian _*#1*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Deanna39

Viva La Juicy Juicy couture


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford Private Blends *Amber Absolute* layered with *Champaca Absolute*


----------



## Skrakablam

Prada Candy


----------



## carterazo

B & B W Moonlight Path


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## knics33

Viva la Juicy by Juicy Couture


----------



## *schmoo*

Flowerbomb - everyday lately.  Too lazy to pull out my other perfumes


----------



## stmary

For Valentine's day I wore Chanel Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## Deanna39

Today I have on Valentina by Valentino


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Kilian *Amber Oud*


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## MarLie

Intuition by Estee Lauder


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## heiress-ox

Burberry Brit


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Prada Candy, which I've used everyday since Christmas- it was a gift from my mom.


----------



## valleydolldiva

Miss Dior


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## At888

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## heiress-ox

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Deanna39

I'eau narciso rodriguez for her. Got for Valentines day.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel No5


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy Sexy #4


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Neroli


----------



## sandicat3

Roberto Cavalli Just Cavalli


----------



## koko reece

the original stella by stella mcartney


----------



## Threshold

This, by Rasasi...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## karmallory

Chanel - Eau Fraîche (my fave!)


----------



## samalexis217

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre!


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach, every time I smell this it always reminds me of such happy times


----------



## carterazo

None! I forgot to put on some and it feels weird...


----------



## karmallory

carterazo said:
			
		

> None! I forgot to put on some and it feels weird...



I know that feeling! I get a little self conscious even though I know I don't smell "bad" or anything. It's so weird!


----------



## MelanieJoyce

carterazo said:


> None! I forgot to put on some and it feels weird...



haha i HATE when that happens!


----------



## carterazo

karmallory said:


> I know that feeling! I get a little self conscious even though I know I don't smell "bad" or anything. It's so weird!


Me too.  It's the silliest thing.


----------



## carterazo

MelanieJoyce said:


> haha i HATE when that happens!


Totally.  I feel like I'm not fully dressed or something.


----------



## MelanieJoyce

carterazo said:


> Totally.  I feel like I'm not fully dressed or something.



I guess we need to get those travel roller perfumes asap! I have been wanting to get one of those in case of emergencies like this. lol


----------



## carterazo

MelanieJoyce said:


> I guess we need to get those travel roller perfumes asap! I have been wanting to get one of those in case of emergencies like this. lol



Yes!  I was actually in Sephora today looking at some.


----------



## MelanieJoyce

carterazo said:


> Yes!  I was actually in Sephora today looking at some.



I need to make a trip that way too! Also, maybe pick up a small body spray from bath and body works to put inside your bag. It will hold you over on those days you forget. I like the body spray because it doesn't go bad or get bacteria...I've heard the roller ones need to be used up pretty quick or bacteria grows inside...GROSS! lol


----------



## carterazo

MelanieJoyce said:


> I need to make a trip that way too! Also, maybe pick up a small body spray from bath and body works to put inside your bag. It will hold you over on those days you forget. I like the body spray because it doesn't go bad or get bacteria...I've heard the roller ones need to be used up pretty quick or bacteria grows inside...GROSS! lol



I had no idea.  Thanks for the info.  I'll definitely stick to spray only.


----------



## MelanieJoyce

carterazo said:


> I had no idea.  Thanks for the info.  I'll definitely stick to spray only.



Your welcome honey!


----------



## _neen5

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Bois des Isles


----------



## Threshold

Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier _*Eau de Mure*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Tiare

I made a makeshift Blackberry Musk perfume combining YSL Parisianne and Bond 9 NY Musk.

It's like a less fruity, more musky version of the Trish perfume.


----------



## legaldiva

Thierry Mulger's Alien.

Funny story: I got a sample of SpiceBomb and wore it all weekend.  I loved it & went to order on NM.com until I realized it was actually cologne, not perfume!  Haha.


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture The Original


----------



## deltalady

legaldiva said:


> Thierry Mulger's Alien.
> 
> *Funny story: I got a sample of SpiceBomb and wore it all weekend.  I loved it & went to order on NM.com until I realized it was actually cologne, not perfume!  Haha.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That is hilarious!  Sounds like something I would also do!


----------



## MelanieJoyce

Dream by GAP. Oh my gosh, I am obsessed with the spray. I used to wear it in HS and just found it again last year. Does anyone else love this too?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Paul smith rose. I always wear it and get tons of compliments.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Nikky10

Wearing Flowerbomb today


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## kimzeeyx

Touch of pink. Always


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## loves

Tobacco vanille


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Nikky10

annick goutal eau d'hadrien


----------



## Sunflower2014

Today and everyday at least until I get tired of it, ESCADA sexy grafitti, mmm smells amazing


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #6 Mandarin & Ginger Lily


----------



## Deanna39

Florabotanica Balenciaga Paris.


----------



## bowsandmacarons

Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrop & Crystal Flowers


----------



## heiress-ox

Chloe Eau D'Parfum


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## loves

Diptyque volutes


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Chloe


----------



## Stephanie***

Gucci Premiere


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Deanna39

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## gfairenoughh

Deanna39 said:
			
		

> Versace Bright Crystal



Me too!!


----------



## carterazo

B & B W Moonlight Path


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.19 Eau de Parfum


----------



## samalexis217

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## Secret823

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## fendifemale

Versace Yellow Diamond


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Threshold

Roger et Gallet *Oeillet Bleu*


----------



## Deanna39

gfairenoughh said:


> Me too!!



Nice...&#128515;


----------



## Deanna39

Coach Poppy


----------



## Carrie357

Frederic Malle Lipstick Rose


----------



## rainrowan

Prada Infusion d'Iris EDT


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Peacock26

Today is was Chanel Chance. I only use 3 fragrances, however. My favorites are Chanel Chance, St. John (yes, St. John... im 22 years old and i have been usuing it since high school.. get compliments all the time and very few people have it... makes it even more special) . and last but not least Trish McEvoy #9 .


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Camille


----------



## Love Of My Life

Grand Amour Annick Goutal


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## samalexis217

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Piscesluv

Nikky10 said:


> annick goutal eau d'hadrien



That's my favorite!

Just stated wearing Eau de Cartier (which reminds me of Eau d'hadrien. )


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## fendifemale

Imari Mystique (Avon)


----------



## Deanna39

Especially Escada


----------



## KrissieNO.5

YSL baby doll one of my all time favs!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

KrissieNO.5 said:


> YSL baby doll one of my all time favs!



Mmm baby doll!


----------



## Miss89

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Threshold

Origins *Ginger Essence Intensified*


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sophie-Rose said:


> Mmm baby doll!



So yummy!


----------



## Shugarplum

Im wearing my new Chanel Chance Tendra I got for my birthday yesterday yeahh Happy bday to meee


----------



## Shugarplum

samalexis217 said:


> Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


Got this yesterday for my bday.. yummm


----------



## samalexis217

Shugarplum said:


> Got this yesterday for my bday.. yummm



Happy birthday! Actually mine was a birthday present as well


----------



## Deanna39

Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Haute Kouture

I love ny bond no 9... Mother's day


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nicki Minaj!!!


----------



## Annick9

Such a fun gaudy bottle!  Looove it!


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel No 5


----------



## dangerouscurves

Shugarplum said:


> Im wearing my new Chanel Chance Tendra I got for my birthday yesterday yeahh Happy bday to meee




Happy birthday!!! I love this perfume as well. Definitely one of my favorites!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just sprayed Thierry Mugler Angel. I think today it smells good, other days it smells like rotten food. Lol!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF neroli


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrops and Crystal Flowers


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Deanna39

Gucci Guilty


----------



## LianaVincenza

Emporio Armani


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Threshold

Layering Annick Goutal's *Eau d'Hadrien* & *Mandragore*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Annick Goutal Grand Amour


----------



## Deanna39

Jimmy Choo


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## firstclasscoach

SJP Lovely


----------



## Threshold

Tom Ford *Black Orchid Extreme, Ltd.*


----------



## samalexis217

Jo Malone Nectarine blossom & Honey


----------



## Deanna39

Jimmy Choo


----------



## LavenderIce

Tom Ford Champaca Absolute


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Threshold

Kilian *Amber Oud*


----------



## Deanna39

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## samalexis217

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Lisbet1388

Dolce & Gabanna Light Blue!


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## diamondhi

Gucci Premiere


----------



## JadedSeoul

Roberto cavalli


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel No5


----------



## mzbag

BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir Parfum


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi *Arba Wardat*


----------



## sanmi

Pure seduction  VS


----------



## Tyna

Jimmy Choo by Jimmy Choo


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## carterazo

True Love


----------



## Deanna39

Tyna said:


> Jimmy Choo by Jimmy Choo



I have that on today. Love the Jimmy Choo&#128515;


----------



## nc.girl

Juicy Couture- Couture La La. I received it as a sample with a recent Sephora order. I'm not quite sure if I like it or not.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Threshold

83 degree weather predicted today, so I'm wearing...


----------



## kashmira

AGONIST Arctic Jade


----------



## Deanna39

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## asl_bebes

Burberry Brit


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## Cait

Prada Candy EDP.


----------



## Threshold

Another warm day, so...


----------



## giggetta

Escape from Calvin Klein!


----------



## Deanna39

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## bunnyr

Oh Lola!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## yellow08

Tom Ford-Cafe Rose


----------



## carterazo

B & B W Moonlight Path


----------



## TrinityLove

Cleopatra by Tocca


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Nosilauk

Liz Earle's Botanical Essence No.15
http://uk.lizearle.com/fragrance/liz-earle-botanical-essence-no15.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## tatertot

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay today


----------



## Threshold

TrinityLove said:


> Cleopatra by Tocca



Thanks for inspiring me!  I'm wearing it now, as well!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian OUD


----------



## heiress-ox

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## Threshold

Kilian _*Amber Oud*_


----------



## miamariamaria

Versace Bright Crystal!


----------



## *schmoo*

Chanel Cristalle Eau Vert


----------



## carterazo

VS midnight mimosa body cream(a soft and cuddly smell for a day in with DS)


----------



## TrinityLove

LIGHT BLUE -Dolce and Gabbana.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## lightgreen22

Creed Angelique


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Moon Goddess*


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Deadly Nightshade*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## carterazo

Moods by Krizia


----------



## Luba87

A sample of MJ Daisy Eau So Fresh - it's lovely


----------



## sandygram

Wearing my favourite Couture Couture from Juicy Couture


----------



## lightgreen22

Guerlain Mitsouko


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.19 edp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Susan Owens Child


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Sisqo09

Elie Saab - Le Parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## carterazo

Creed MIllesime Imperial


----------



## Marmarfa

Chanel Chance


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## sammbell

Melograno


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Deanna39

Coach love


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## jess236

Bottega Veneta EDP


----------



## *schmoo*

Hermes Un Jarden Sur le Nil - perfect for the warmer weather we're having.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #4 Gardenia Musk


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## simranbhalla

Lakme......... i am using.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #9 Blackberry and Vanilla Musk


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## DuRoBags

Juicy Couture Couture-Couture


----------



## canwill2

Bond no. 9--Saks Rose


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian OUD


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Monyette Paris perfume oil


----------



## Threshold

My custom perfume from Bourbon French Parfums of New Orleans (French Quarter)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 swoon


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP.


----------



## miss.math

Jlo Glow


----------



## Livia1

Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clean Ultimate edp


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## knics33

Benefit Maybe Baby - great for spring (which I am craving lol).


----------



## sammbell

Couture Couture


----------



## tatertot

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## geokris

Britney Spears - Fantasy


----------



## Threshold

tatertot said:


> Jo Malone Wild Bluebell



JM _Wild Bluebell_  is one of my favorites!

I'm wearing Serge Lutens _*Rousse*_


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## bnjj

Guerlain Idylle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## yellow08

Marni


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## shirahyuki

Not really perfume, but The Body Shop Satsuma Body Mist. =)


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## roufin

L'Eau D'Issey by Issey Miyake - love that clean fragrance!


----------



## jbkeylargo

Last night I put on van cleef and Arpels so I'm gonna stick with that for today VC&A feerie


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## tatertot

Bobbie Brown Beach today


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des isles


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Aeris

Intimately Beckham


----------



## SamGlamm

Angel and Bon 9 "scent of peace", mixed


----------



## carterazo

First by VAn Cleef and Arpels


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## heiress-ox

Burberry Brit (with a thick scarf, this is an awesome 'scarf fragrance')


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## EMMY

D & G

The One


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## angel143

Hermes rose ikebana


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## 4ril

Viva La J


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Vuittonella

PRADA Infusion D'Iris


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Calvin Klein-Escape


----------



## Trayler

Clinique Happy


----------



## tatertot

Jo Malone Basil & Lime, been on a big JM kick lately


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #9 blackberry & vanilla musk


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Dark Ennui

Tokyo Milk Dark #62 Tainted Love


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## loves

Diptyque Volutes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## sadiesthegirl

philosophy amazing grace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## leeKyLL

Coach Poppy


----------



## Lady2Di

Chanel Chance, Eau Tendre


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No5


----------



## Jeanek

Chloe


----------



## fendifemale

Arden Beauty


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel No 5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sharont2305

Tommy Girl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Jeanek

Happy Heart. 

i spritzed this on at Ulta today & think I need to buy it. Argh. Like it need another bottle of perfume, but I love it!


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau tendre


----------



## canwill2

Bond No. 9 Saks for her


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Bois des Isles


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Clean Ultimate edp


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## CoachGirl12

Juicy Couture... one of my faves


----------



## Threshold

Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier Eau de Mure


----------



## iamderealthing

Womanity - Thierry Mugler


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Susan Owens Child perfume oil


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF noir


----------



## Threshold

Today I am comparing the spiciness of Givenchy Paris ORGANZA INDECENCE to that of Serge Lutens' ROUSSE.

So far, Rousse is the winner.


----------



## Jeanek

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche


----------



## chrunchy

YSL Cinema


----------



## exotikittenx

Crabtree & Evelyn Tarocco Orange, Eucalyptus & Sage body mist.  My new favorite!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## c0uture

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## pquiles

Creed Love in Black...


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## fendifemale

Moringa (The Body Shop)


----------



## fendifemale

exotikittenx said:


> Crabtree & Evelyn Tarocco Orange, Eucalyptus & Sage body mist.  My new favorite!


I love Crabtree & Eve stuff!


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy #4 Gardenia Musk


----------



## Threshold

_*Arba Wardat*_ by Rasasi


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Sharont2305

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## LuxePRW

Gucci Flora Gorgeous Gardenia - Love this stuff!!


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## KW1

I wore Jimmy Choo for the first time and it instantly gave me a headache and made me sneeze.  So weird!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian OUD


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## legaldiva

Angel.  An old fave.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## wtmontana

Beyonce Heat.


----------



## Lovecosmetic

See by chloe


----------



## ClairBear

Japanese Cherry Blossom, we can only buy this kind of perfume here...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Narciso Rodriguez Essence Musc Collection


----------



## parislove

Idole by armani


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Threshold

Soivohle  *Lilacs & Heliotrope*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## .pursefiend.

prescriptives - calyx


----------



## terps08

Coach Poppy - received a sample with my recent Sephora order


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## meeouw2

Burberry the beat


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Gucci Rush 2 
rediscovered


----------



## fendifemale

VS Bombshell


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Lovecosmetic

Boss nuit


----------



## bex285

Viktor&Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## geokris

DKNY Be Delicious, one of my faves!


----------



## Fljill

A little strong but bond #9 signature. I have so many bottles of perfume. I guess I collect them.  There's so many great perfumes out there it's hard to pick just one!


----------



## Threshold

L'Instant de Guerlain _*Eau de Noel Iris Millesime

*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## taniherd

L'Eau de Chloe


----------



## MissChiara

Miss Dior Cherie l'eau


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## jessicali1993

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> New thread!
> 
> Previous thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html


nonw


----------



## Prufrock613

Sara Horiwitz *Perfect Veil*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## jen_sparro

Scarlett- Cacharel


----------



## Lawseenai

Chloe


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## samalexis217

Jo Malone lime basil & mandarin layer with orange blossom


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## brittneydees

Bvlgari eau parfumme au the vert-the green bottle!


----------



## LavenderIce

Heely--Sel Marin


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Memoire Liquide Encens


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Bal Addicted

Enchanted Forest, Le Prince Vagabond.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## *schmoo*

Beyond Paradise


----------



## debssx3

Marc Jacobs eau so fresh


----------



## babypie

Gucci Premiere


----------



## Deanna39

Coach love


----------



## Caz71

Hypnotic poison - great for cooler autumn weather...


----------



## pquiles

Midnight Rain


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## prplhrt21

Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## fendifemale

VS Crystal Kiss


----------



## mspera

Balenciaga


----------



## Tarhls

Chanel Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Mitsukuni

Lanvin - Marry me!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford noir


----------



## knics33

Body by Victoria


----------



## Threshold

L'Instant de Guerlain Eau de Noel Iris Millesime


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## roses5682

Chloe


----------



## Deanna39

Especially Escada


----------



## harmonious

VS Bombshell


----------



## twin-fun

Annick Goutal's Eau du Sud. Starting to get too hot and muggy for heavier or even slightly warmer scents, sighs...


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal eau de Camille


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Deanna39

Sweetpea83 said:


> Miss Dior Cherie.



That's what I'm wearing today. Got it yesterday an early birthday present.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Lovecosmetic

Boss Orange


----------



## taniherd

Clean Warm Cotton


----------



## Threshold

(Happy Early Birthday, Deanna39)

Today I'm wearing this...


----------



## Deanna39

Threshold said:


> (Happy Early Birthday, Deanna39)
> 
> Today I'm wearing this...



Thank you! My birthday is April 8


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chanel Madamoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## fendifemale

Earlier today: VS Breathless
Later this evening: DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel No 5


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfume's _*Moon Goddess*_


----------



## angel143

Light blue d&g


----------



## Lovecosmetic

Guerlain insolence


----------



## Deanna39

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Caz71

Deanna39 said:


> Miss Dior Cherie



Hi Deanna is it the new version? I had a tiny bottle of the old. I liked it.


----------



## Deanna39

Caz71 said:


> Hi Deanna is it the new version? I had a tiny bottle of the old. I liked it.


 Yes! It's the new one.&#128515;


----------



## merekat703

Chanel Chance Tendre


----------



## iamderealthing

Bond No 9 Chinatown


----------



## Tarhls

Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## lovieluvslux

Un Jardin Sur Le Toit by Hermes.


----------



## Aeris

Thierry Womanity


----------



## MissChiara

Guerlain,la petite robe noire


----------



## loves

Loccitane honey water


----------



## perlefine

Philosophy Pure Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Unconditional Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## taniherd

Lancome La Vie


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## jen_sparro

Scarlett- Cacharel (really loving this perfume, I've been wearing it almost everyday).


----------



## angel143

Hermes- ambre narguile


----------



## bella601

Issey Miyake


----------



## tatertot

Bobbie Brown Beach


----------



## Prufrock613

Kiehl's Vanilla Cedarwood


----------



## octopus17

Not a perfume per se, but I lavishly sprayed on Eau Svelte body spray by Dior. It's just so lovely and uplifting, I just wish it had more staying power (as it used to have many moons ago before they redid it). Still lovely though.


----------



## carterazo

yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence (needed spring perfume today despite the cold)


----------



## loves

Demeter baby powder


----------



## Deanna39

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## nc.girl

Bath & Body Works Beautiful Day EDT


----------



## .pursefiend.

ralph lauren "romance"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kilian OUD


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## *schmoo*

Lancome Miracle


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Deanna39

Gucci Guilty


----------



## melikey

Frederic Malle Angéliques Sous La Pluie. Perfect for foggy San Francisco.


----------



## MissChiara

Prada candy!


----------



## loves

Tea for two - L'artisan


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Grand Amour Annick Goutal


----------



## Deanna39

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## Threshold

A Lab On Fire's _*What We Do In Paris Is Secret*_


----------



## mom4allboys

Jo Malone lime, basil, mandarin


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## mspera

Valentino


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## MissMee

The Body Shop Moroccan Rose


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## Threshold

Roger & Gallet  *Oeillet Bl**eu*  (Blue Carnation)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford amber


----------



## scrappygolden

Coach Poppy Blossom


----------



## Cons game

Prada candy


----------



## bagshopr

Jo Malone Ginger Biscuit


----------



## sylvericon

mJ Oh! La La


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Mischa2011

Molecule 01


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Threshold

Ineke  _*Sweet William*_


----------



## Deanna39

Acqua Di Parma Colonia


----------



## angel143

Bvlgari omnia crystalline


----------



## carterazo

Coach Poppy


----------



## Tarhls

Chanel Chance Fraiche


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## .pursefiend.

Gucci "flora"


----------



## KaseyHK

Lolita Lempicka's Fleur Defendue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

After a day of high winds & blowing dust, we  had lovely rains all night long. Sooooooooo fresh & clean! Today is  perfect for Jo Malone *Wild Bluebell...*


----------



## Deanna39

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## J.A.N.

Katy Perry's Purr a pressy from my younger sis it smells nice not one that i would buy.
Lovely bottle though xxxxx


----------



## KaseyHK

Escada's Taj Sunset - yummy mango


----------



## keodi

quelques violettes


----------



## *schmoo*

Hermes Jardin Sur Le Nil


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des isles


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Philosophy Peony Field of Flowers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## jess236

Maison Martin Margiela  untitled


----------



## taniherd

Donna Karen Cashmere Mist Pearl Essence


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## twin-fun

Stella by Stella McCartney


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932 again


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## Jeanek

Cartier Baiser Vole. I love it so much. One of the few I don't  sick of no matter how much I wear it!


----------



## KaseyHK

Chantal Thomass's Coquine


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Annick Goutal Ciel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## knics33

Marc Jacobs Daisy - great for spring!


----------



## deltalady

Michael Kors Very Hollywood


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## KaseyHK

Bvlgari's Mon Jasmin Noir


----------



## Deanna39

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mlle. EDP


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel no 5, eau premiere.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## jess236

Bottega Veneta


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## purseonal

D&G Light Blue


----------



## carterazo

BB&W Moonlight Path


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Christofle

DSquared2 Potion


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Trish McEvoy gardenia musk #4


----------



## MissChiara

Chanel chance eau tendre


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## nic_blue

Gucci - flora


----------



## fendifemale

VS Bombshell


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi  _*Arba Wardat*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## tangowithme

Hermès Calèche.


----------



## Candysroom

Hermes Le Jardin du Nil


----------



## Deanna39

Especially Escada


----------



## sammbell

quelques violettes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## alopes

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower and Gooseberry


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Deanna39

Miss Dior


----------



## rainymoments11

Body by Burberry


----------



## Jeanek

Tocca Florence


----------



## melikey

Hermès Vetiver Tonka


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

Moschino Pink Bouquet for me. It's one of my latest perfume purchases, and I love it!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower and Gooseberry layered with Earl Grey and Cucumber


----------



## legaldiva

Thierry Mulger's Alien.


----------



## taniherd

Hanae Mori (bottle with the Pink Butterfly)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## jess236

Givenchy Dahlia Noir


----------



## Deanna39

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Cait

B&BW Paris Amour EDT


----------



## Threshold

This... a spicy Persian Lilac.  (swoon)


----------



## Fljill

China town


----------



## Jeanek

Chloe Love


----------



## sanmi

Burberry - Brit Sheer


----------



## melikey

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## deltalady

Coach Legacy


----------



## Deanna39

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Cherry1

Chanel "Chance"


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain Eau de Shalimar


----------



## melikey

Diptyque Tam Dao


----------



## Jeanek

Vanitas Versace


----------



## carterazo

True Love


----------



## KaseyHK

GAP's the Original


----------



## bloodyxcape

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Chanel chance


----------



## chrunchy

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## Love Of My Life

Robert Piguet Casbah


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Moon Goddess...*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Deanna39

Cartier Baiser Vole Eau de toilette


----------



## CanineGypsy

Viva Juicy


----------



## Wilfreda

Burberry Brit for women.


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone English Pear & Freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Robert Piguet. Casbah


----------



## Samantha S

Iam wearing Estee Lauder, pleasure intense. Its a valentine gift from DH few years ago.


----------



## yellow08

Marni


----------



## melikey

L'Artisan Seville a l'Aube


----------



## Jeanek

Michael Kors


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## KaseyHK

Escada's S


----------



## sanmi

VS ultimate eau de parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia


----------



## Deanna39

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## MissChiara

Guerlain la petite robe noire


----------



## melikey

Hermès Osmanthe Yunnan.


----------



## Jeanek

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## shoegal27

Child


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## QTbebe

Chanel chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Robery Piguet Casbah


----------



## tangowithme

Hermès Calèche.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## shoegal27

Child perfume again. I forget about it but once I start I can't stop.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes: Bespoke Blend (orris, violets, and _ice_)


----------



## Deanna39

See by Chloe


----------



## bagee

Manifesto


----------



## sanmi

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## lovemysavior

Elie Saab


----------



## Tarhls

Daisy eau so fresh


----------



## Nat

Dior J'Adore Eau de Toilette.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I dug out an old vial of Missoni from a few years back


----------



## Love Of My Life

Olfactive Lumiere Blanche


----------



## iamderealthing

Chanel no 5


----------



## Deanna39

Prada Candy


----------



## Threshold

Bespoke perfume from Bourbon French Parfums of New Orleans.


----------



## bagee

Manifesto by YSL


----------



## Cherry1

Oh, Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Viktor & Rolf- flowerbomb


----------



## sdickson75

CoutureCouture by Juicy Couture


----------



## angel143

D&G light blue


----------



## shortsweetness

Chanel Beige


----------



## Cait

Stila Creme Bouquet


----------



## bloodyxcape

Chanel Mademoiselle.


----------



## sanmi

Lovely by Sarah JP


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## rainrowan

Prada Infusion d'Iris EDP (it still feels light)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Allure Sensual


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## KaseyHK

D&G's the one


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Belle Epoque*_


----------



## chrunchy

YSL Cinema


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower & Gooseberry


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Deanna39

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Miracle by Lancome


----------



## sanmi

Burberry by Burberry


----------



## shoegal27

D&G light blue


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Rituals -vanilla & mandarin orange


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## KaseyHK

Burberry's Weekend 

perfect for sunny days


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## maloneyxo

Escada - Cherry in the Air


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Amouage - memoir x


----------



## yellow08

Creed-Virgin Island Water


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## shortsweetness

Chanel Beige


----------



## Staci_W

Wonderstruck


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## angel143

Light blue d&g


----------



## Deanna39

Acqua Di Parma Colonia


----------



## KaseyHK

Escada's Into the Blue


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Blackberry Noir*


----------



## libertygirl

Victoria's Secret - Angel


----------



## natcolb65

Bond Number 9 Scent of Peace.


----------



## Deanna39

Viva La Juicy Juicy Couture


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly girl


----------



## melikey

Serge Lutens Santal Majuscule


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## KaseyHK

Lolita Lempicka's Forbidden Flower


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*New Orleans Love Spell*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## shoegal27

Light blue


----------



## BeauSolaire

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf


----------



## Jeanek

Coach poppy today, Marc Jacobs yesterday


----------



## Phanatical

Narciso Rodriguez For Her! One of my absolute favorites.


----------



## EmeraldStar

Pacifica Waikiki Pikake solid perfume


----------



## Deanna39

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Love Of My Life

Robert Piguet Casbah


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## bloodyxcape

Kat Von D Saint. Don't care much for her as a personality/celeb but dammit she has a great fragrance and cosmetics line.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## taniherd

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Chipmunk

Sugar by Michel Germaine 

Smells like vanilla and cotton candy. Very sweet but people seem to love it and always comment on it.


----------



## octopus17

Profumo - Acqua di Parma


----------



## Deanna39

Coach Love


----------



## carterazo

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## kitten6

I love my Happy


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Apple Tart






*_


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## EmeraldStar

D&G Light Blue


----------



## cdgray23

Saks Bond 9


----------



## diva1029

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## shoegal27

Child by Susan Owens


----------



## Deanna39

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## AmandaMaven

Kai perfume oil


----------



## prplhrt21

coco mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely perfume


----------



## tangowithme

Hermès Calèche.


----------



## Silversun

Jo Malone - scent layering with Sweet Lemon and Sakura Cherry Blossom.


----------



## Tarhls

L'Impretice D&G


----------



## Love Of My Life

Robert Piguet Casbah


----------



## Deanna39

A sample of the Dolce & Gabbana Desire. Very nice.&#128515;


----------



## Threshold

A sample of Jo Malone Vanilla & Anise...  This may require a full-bottle purchase!


----------



## bagee

Dior Addict Eau Fraiche


----------



## EmeraldStar

Especially Escada


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Chanel coco mademoiselle



Chanel tonight..


----------



## Simone10

Jo Malone's new Gooseberry cologne today. apparently it can also be layered with Nectarine and Bloosom - love it both ways.


----------



## diva1029

Angel by Thierry Mugler


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone French Lime Blossom with Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## shibumiflowers

chanel coco noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Jeanek

Burberry Brit sheer


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes  _*Burning Roses






*_


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## New York City

Hermes Un Jardin


----------



## JrDesignerLove

Chloe


----------



## gillianna

I bought a dupe of Lush's Honey I Washed the Kids perfume.  Funny thing is it smells just like their soap that I love and better then Lush's original version of the perfume.  I also bought a blackberry vanilla perfume which smells great.  I love vanilla scents but it is hard to find the perfect one.  I bought a blackberry perfume a few months ago and decided to find more.  These are nice scents for the warmer weather.  

Wear one perfume in the AM and change to the other after a bath before bed.


----------



## diva1029

Ralph Lauren's Romance


----------



## yellow08

Marni


----------



## Deanna39

Again, sample of the Dolce & Gabbana Desire. I'm going to ordered the full size. I liked this.&#128515;


----------



## carterazo

First bu Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## KaseyHK

Escada's Into the Blue....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

&#128539; Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Seduction Gingembre






*


----------



## fsubabe

See by Chloe


----------



## sujan742682

Can you ensure me that there are no any harmful effect on our body especially on our skin?


----------



## legaldiva

D&G "the one"


----------



## clu13

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.19


----------



## Deanna39

Gucci Guilty


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## diva1029

Ed Hardys Love Kills Slowly


----------



## annebelle

*Carolina Herrera 212*


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mlle. EDP


----------



## carterazo

BB&W Moonlight Path


----------



## KW1

carterazo said:


> BB&W Moonlight Path



Love that scent, especially at night


----------



## carterazo

KW1 said:


> Love that scent, especially at night



Yes, and on a cool/cold rainy day like today.


----------



## KaseyHK

thierry mugler's alien


----------



## tangowithme

Again, Hermès Calèche.


----------



## lala1

Victor and Rolf Flower Bomb I never get tired of this one


----------



## sanmi

Tresor midnight rose lancome


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Silversun

Big fan of Jo Malone, they just put out their new Osmanthus Blossom limited edition and I ran to try it. Now wearing it layered with Sweet Lemon. Love it!


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber layered with Elderflower & Gooseberry


----------



## KittyLouise

Daisy by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Threshold

A new prototype from Alkemia Perfumes...  _*"Amber A"*_, a unique, gorgeous, crystaline amber splashed with cold spring-water.


----------



## Deanna39

See by Chloe


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Viva La Juicy


----------



## odette57

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche :kiss:


----------



## EmeraldStar

Victoria's Secret PINK


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Verbenas of Provence and French Lime Blossom


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millessime Imperial


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## scrappygolden

Oh Lola


----------



## diva1029

Lady Million


----------



## KaseyHK

Cabotine's Floralisme


----------



## Threshold

Since I expanded my collection and now have the entire line...

Alkemia Perfumes *Vanille Vert*


----------



## taniherd

Clean Warm Cotton


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## deltalady

Estee Lauder Azuree Soliel


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel Chance


----------



## KW1

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## bethni

Daisy Eau so Fresh by Marc Jacobs - a recent rediscovery and I am officially obsessed!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## natcolb65

Bond #9 Scent of Peace. I just got it and I LOVE it!!


----------



## sapphiresun

kai - I'm obsessed with the scent, but I'm disappointed because I don't feel like the oil lasts all that long


----------



## Deanna39

Cartier Baiser Vole Eau de Parfum


----------



## Candysroom

L'Occitane Lemon Verbana


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Black Rose...  *_


----------



## RedPoppies

I am wearing my favorite "everyday" perfume, which is LaVanila Vanilla Grapefruit.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower & Gooseberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Casbah.. robert piguet


----------



## maloneyxo

Chanel Chance eau Fraiche


----------



## etoile_30

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Cait

Thierry Mugler Angel.


----------



## MissChiara

Guerlain la petite robe noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Chanel Mademoiselle



Same for this afternoon &#128539;


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes*  Fetish*...


----------



## shiramasri

Ralph lauren romance


----------



## Deanna39

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## debssx3

Dolce and Gabbana Light Blue. My faveee!


----------



## SHHMOM

Angel


----------



## KaseyHK

Burberry's Weekend


----------



## Kristyleigh

_Chanel 1932_


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## violetunderground

Jo Malone Red currant and cream with Jo Malone's Ginger Biscuit


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## shoegal27

Pink sugar


----------



## shoegal27

sapphiresun said:


> kai - I'm obsessed with the scent, but I'm disappointed because I don't feel like the oil lasts all that long



Isn't this similar to child???


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## lettuceshop

Angel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Deanna39

Chloe


----------



## KaseyHK

Thierry Mugler's Alien


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Buttlerfly

Coach Floral


----------



## Love4H

Opium.


----------



## sandicat3

Just Cavalli


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## deltalady

MK Very Hollywood


----------



## Shoegal30

Body by Victoria Secret....


----------



## Deanna39

See by Chloe


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Prairie 66* (the fragrances of the high plateau _after_ a rain storm)


----------



## Weekend shopper

Philosophy Summer Grace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## angel143

Hermes amber narguile


----------



## SHHMOM

Jo Malone Nectarine and honey. It smells so fresh! I just want to keep sniffing it.


----------



## georgina070771

Flower Bomb


----------



## LVLov3r

Valentina ( valentino)


----------



## lazeny

Guerlain Champs-Élysées


----------



## EmeraldStar

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel No5


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Vert sur le Vert






*_


----------



## tatertot

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## bakeacookie

Flowerbomb


----------



## Deanna39

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## EmeraldStar

Marc Jacobs Gardenia


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## photogirl2

CK Obsession for Women.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## KaseyHK

JPG's the Classique


----------



## Deanna39

Chloe


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone *Wild Bluebell*


----------



## PinkTruffle

"Me" by Lanvin


----------



## kitkatblue

L'Artisan Parfumeur La Chasse aux Papillons


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower and Gooseberry


----------



## SHHMOM

Miss dior cherie


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## fendifemale

Miss Dior


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Viva la Juicy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## libertygirl

Clinique Happy Summer Spray (even though it's not very summer-y at all in London )


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Jeanek

Chloe


----------



## farmy

Going with a classic today and cracking out Chanel no 5.


----------



## Threshold

Fueguia 1833  _*Xocoatl*_


----------



## Deanna39

Prada Candy


----------



## KaseyHK

CD's Pure Poison


----------



## shoegal27

Burberry Brit sheer


----------



## SHHMOM

lolita lempicka, love dessert scents.


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millessime Imperial


----------



## *schmoo*

chanel cristalle eau vert


----------



## sanmi

Lovely SJP


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too!


----------



## Lovecosmetic

Trussardi


----------



## Threshold

Vintage Caron _*Bellodgia...




*_


----------



## Cait

Stila Creme Bouquet.


----------



## libertygirl

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Deanna39

Desire by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower & Gooseberry


----------



## tatertot

bvlgari jasmin noir


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## bagee

Dolce & Gabbana...Rose the One


----------



## bagee

deltalady said:


> Jo Malone Elderflower & Gooseberry



I just ordered this! I haven't even smelled it yet....but I'm so excited to get it!!


----------



## Gunarin

elie saab le parfum ^^


----------



## Deanna39

Desire by Dolce & Gabbana. Love it.&#128515;


----------



## TrinketTattle

Dior - Pure Poison  I adore this scent


----------



## KaseyHK

Van Cleef & Arpels' Oriens


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime again.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## perlefine

Bottega Veneta


----------



## Cherry1

Chanel no. 5


----------



## Deanna39

Desire by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## lazeny

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## SHHMOM

lazeny said:


> chanel coco mademoiselle



+1


----------



## Buttlerfly

Tresor, Lancome


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## katsybadtz

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## fendifemale

Yesterday: CLEAN Simply Soap
Today: Dolce & Gabbana Pour Femme


----------



## bagee

YSL's Manifesto......my fav!!!


----------



## milksway25

Coco mademoiselle!


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence  body lotion


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Deanna39

Daisy by Marc Jacobs


----------



## libertygirl

Not really a perfume but I'm wearing Victoria's Secret Love Spell body spray - love the smell of this!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## yellowbernie

Marc Jacobs Lola..


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## bagee

My Jo Malone Elderflower and Gooseberry and Hannae Maori Butterfly will be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## sanmi

Pleasure by Estée


----------



## carterazo

Chanel N[/o 5COLOR]


----------



## lala1

Tom Ford Black orchid


----------



## diva1029

Chloe yesterday. Romance today.


----------



## farmy

Chanel Noir


----------



## N3bird

The new Gucci scent, Premiere.

It's my favorite, now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## deltalady

Coach Legacy


----------



## SHHMOM

Chanel coco


----------



## Threshold

_*Abra Wardat*_ by Rasasi


----------



## Deanna39

Prada Candy


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mlle. EDP.


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Not a perfume by Juliette has a Gun


----------



## carterazo

Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## lazeny

Escada Incredible Me


----------



## Mitsukuni

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## misstrine85

Yet again: Clean Skin


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## .pursefiend.

ralph lauren "romance"


----------



## yeeuns

Balenciaga florabotanica


----------



## deltalady

Dior J'adore


----------



## libertygirl

Chanel Mademoiselle (my 'date-night' perfume!)


----------



## LvoesBags

Estee Lauder-Knowing


----------



## chrunchy

Prada Candy L'eau


----------



## noon

Armani Code


----------



## Deanna39

Lancôme La vie est belle


----------



## pquiles

Creed Love in White.


----------



## Threshold

Roger & Gallet's  _*Oeillet Bleu*_ (Blue Carnation)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## SHHMOM

Jo Malone rose water and vanilla


----------



## arguspeace

I'm wearing Jo Malone too!  Orange blossom and vintage gardenia


----------



## SHHMOM

arguspeace said:


> I'm wearing Jo Malone too!  Orange blossom and vintage gardenia



Jo Malone scents are so yummy!


----------



## bagee

Jo Malone elder flower and gooseberry!! Love it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## diva1029

Happy


----------



## bagfan86

Ralph by Ralph Lauren. My husband's favorite scent on me...not my fave


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## mspera

Michael Kors


----------



## NikkNak728

Coach poppy


----------



## bella601

Ellen Tracy


----------



## libertygirl

Clinique Happy Summer Spray (because it's finally sunny again in London!)


----------



## diva1029

Angel by Thierry Mugler


----------



## nc.girl

Bath & Body Works- Beautiful Day


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## deltalady

Coach Poppy


----------



## Deanna39

Anna Sui Fairy Dance a sample I got from Sephora


----------



## Threshold

Fueguia 1833 *Lago del Desierto* on my left wrist...

Fueguia 1833 _*Metafora *_on my right wrist...  

...trying to make a decision and getting nowhere fast.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Just got a new one: Coach Signature Summer Legacy Edition. Loving this one so far but I just put it on about ten minutes ago. Time will tell!  LOL!


----------



## bagee

Manifesto by YSL


----------



## vietnamese

This for today &#128525;


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Tiny_T

Gucci Flora for work
Gucci Premiere for happy hour


----------



## fendifemale

Elizabeth Arden Beauty


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## nc.girl

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Oliviabee

Clinque Happy, such a yummy fragrance!


----------



## Bratty1919

DKNY Pure - Love it!


----------



## KaseyHK

CK's Beauty


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel no.5


----------



## fendifemale

B&BW Dark Kiss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des isles


----------



## loves

yesterday: jo malone vanilla anise
today: l'artisan jatamansi


----------



## Prufrock613

Chanel *Bel Respiro*


----------



## SHHMOM

Anna Sui


----------



## Weekend shopper

Armani Acqua  Di Gioia


----------



## sanmi

Pleasures by estee


----------



## Threshold

My glorious, bright, summery, energizing...

_*Arba Wardat*_ (Arabian oil) by Rasasi


----------



## taniherd

Carols Daughter Almond Cookie


----------



## Deanna39

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## ruthie_1

Lanvin Jeanne


----------



## fendifemale

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Macprincessx

Lady gaga-Fame


----------



## diva1029

Chanel No. 22


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Burberry Weekend


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## arguspeace

Kai


----------



## loves

creed virgin island water


----------



## deltalady

Marc Jacobs Oh Lola


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Chanel Coco mademoiselle



Same for today


----------



## Lovecosmetic

Gucci envy me


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Threshold

_*Clive Christian #1...





*_


----------



## Deanna39

Lancôme la vie est belle


----------



## bagee

Escada Cherry in the Air


----------



## Esquared72

Boyfriend by Kate Walsh


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## loves

Tobacco vanille


----------



## KaseyHK

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir


----------



## deltalady

Estee Lauder Azuree Soliel


----------



## stmary

Supreme bouquet by YSL


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *A Roll In the Hay*...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Deanna39

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## yeeuns

Dior jadore


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo.


----------



## melikey

Diptyque Philosykos.


----------



## jess236

Maison Martin Margiela Beach Replica


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## wtmontana

Gucci Premiere.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## sanmi

&#128527; Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Me


----------



## taniherd

deltalady said:


> Prada Candy


 

How's the lasting power for Prada Candy?


----------



## diva1029

Vintage Chanel No. 22


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## deltalady

taniherd said:


> How's the lasting power for Prada Candy?


 
I find it lasts well on me.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## taniherd

deltalady said:


> I find it lasts well on me.


 
Good to know.  I'll have to get a spray sample made when I'm in Nordies again.  
I've only smelled the paper sample in a magazine.   I like it.


----------



## noon

Prada infusion d'iris leau d'iris


----------



## Bratty1919

MJ Daisy


----------



## keodi

Flowerbomb.


----------



## Deanna39

Chloe


----------



## melikey

Le Labo Bergamote 22


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.. &#128582;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des isles


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.19


----------



## Hiyori

Ferragamo Incanto Shine.


----------



## diva1029

Chloe


----------



## angel143

D&g light blue


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## Deanna39

Desire by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## fendifemale

VS Satin (Rose de Mai)- discontinued


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## reganwh

Chanel en tendre


----------



## yellow08

Tom Ford-Cafe Rose


----------



## Cherry1

Chanel chance


----------



## Deanna39

Chloe


----------



## Threshold

_*Arba Wardat *_ by Rasasi


----------



## Pursegrrl

Moschino I Love Love 

XXXOO PG


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## poppylee

jasmine perfume~ my bf give to me as my first gift~


----------



## KaseyHK

Annick Goutal's Petite Cherie


----------



## bujanglapok

flower by Kenzo


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Cherry1

Gucci Premiere


----------



## bagee

YSL--Manifesto


----------



## um3abood

This perfume is what im waaring today


----------



## Toria

Light Blue


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## blacksnakemoan

Flowerbomb!


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path (It got cold again today.)


----------



## octopus17

Balenciaga L'Essence EDP


----------



## Beriloffun

Gucci guilty black


----------



## diva1029

Issey Miyake


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## samalexis217

Prada Candy


----------



## sanmi

Burberry by Burberry


----------



## Pursegrrl

Prada Candy...hmmm, I wanted to like it but it smells very powdery and old lady-ish.  Glad I only got a sample.

XXXOO PG


----------



## samalexis217

Pursegrrl said:


> Prada Candy...hmmm, I wanted to like it but it smells very powdery and old lady-ish.  Glad I only got a sample.
> 
> XXXOO PG



I got the sample too from my Nordies' order! it's musky and best worn at night. Not so bad for my body chemistry.


----------



## Secret823

Cartier Baiser Vole


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## loves

Tobacco vanille Tom ford


----------



## KaseyHK

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## keodi

Pursegrrl said:


> Prada Candy...hmmm, I wanted to like it but it smells very powdery and old lady-ish.  Glad I only got a sample.
> 
> XXXOO PG



Agreed! today it's quelques Fleurs.


----------



## Love Of My Life

_Casbah_


----------



## samalexis217

Flower bomb by Viktor&Rolf


----------



## tatertot

Bond No9 Highline


----------



## diva1029

Angel


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Deanna39

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## Pursestan

Givenchy Very Irresistible.


----------



## Lve

ange ou demon from Givenchy


----------



## farmy

Mor Lychee Flower


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## SHHMOM

Jo Malone rose water and vanilla


----------



## Threshold

Annick Goutal *Eau du Ciel*


----------



## diva1029

Gucci Guilty


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## KaseyHK

JPG the Classique


----------



## libertygirl

Victoria's Secret Love Spell < love this stuff!


----------



## debssx3

VS almond and strawberry i think


----------



## Love Of My Life

Grand Amour


----------



## Threshold

Ralph Lauren  _*Blue





*_


----------



## sanmi

Tresor Lancôme


----------



## diva1029

Coach signature


----------



## Pursegrrl

Michael Kors!

XXXOO PG


----------



## krissyl

Gucci Floral Mandarin.


----------



## Deanna39

Gucci Guilty


----------



## xjessiex

Escentric Molecules - Molecule 01. I get so many compliments


----------



## AliseMU

Prada- d'iris


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Chanel Coco Noir.


----------



## Time2Bme

Dolce & Gabana Light Blue


----------



## mrscurvy

Earth Day by Bond No9


----------



## kconks12

Un Matin d'Orage from Annick Goutal - love all the gardenia and tuberose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## c0uture

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## bagee

c0uture said:


> Hanae Mori Butterfly



Love!


----------



## timelessbeauty

Chanel Chance


----------



## jess236

Maison Martin Margiela Beach Walk


----------



## grace04

Balenciaga Paris.


----------



## sanmi

Tresor Lancôme


----------



## pquiles

Mix of creed's Love in Black and White.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## c0uture

bagee said:


> Love!



Thanks! I rarely wear it, I think I might start wearing it more often


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## chrunchy

YSL Cinema


----------



## Kaja Elisabeth

Victoria's Secret Sexy Little Things Noir, love it for summer


----------



## diva1029

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial (again.  )


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Syo

Gucci rush


----------



## pingubi

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## deltalady

BCBG Signature


----------



## knics33

Vera Wang (signature)


----------



## Threshold

_*Arba Wardat*_ by Rasasi


----------



## SHHMOM

Chanel coco


----------



## diva1029

Gucci by Gucci


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Deanna39

Gucci Guilty


----------



## melikey

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## yif3n

VS Secret Crush


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Dany_37

Flora by Gucci


----------



## welljell

I'm wearing dkny delicious ...... but have birthday voucher to buy another fragrance ..... what to get, I like old time favs like Jean Paul gaultier madame, gerlain insolance and diesel fuel for life but open to suggestions .....what do you think girls.....?


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Coco mademoiselle


----------



## diva1029

Gucci Guilty


----------



## leatherholic

miss Cherie Dior


----------



## kitkatblue

Chanel Bois des Iles


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Deanna39

Chloe


----------



## carterazo

Coach Poppy


----------



## fendifemale

welljell said:


> I'm wearing dkny delicious ...... but have birthday voucher to buy another fragrance ..... what to get, I like old time favs like Jean Paul gaultier madame, gerlain insolance and diesel fuel for life but open to suggestions .....what do you think girls.....?


I also love Insolence but its hard to find where I am. Since you like Jean Paul have you ever thought of trying Classique?


----------



## fendifemale

VS Sky Bright


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Divealicious

Valentino rock n rose


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco mademoiselle


----------



## Lady_Maria

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Cait

MJ Daisy.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## Deanna39

Prada Candy


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## bagee

fendifemale said:


> I also love Insolence but its hard to find where I am. Since you like Jean Paul have you ever thought of trying Classique?



Love love love John Paul Classique!!


----------



## rainrowan

Demeter Fragrance Lab - Barbados Cherry cologne


----------



## diva1029

Coach signature fragrance


----------



## Cinnamon718

Mustela


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## kitkatblue

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## loves

jo Malone vanilla anise


----------



## Threshold

*Clive Christian #1*


----------



## Deanna39

Coach love


----------



## wonderwoman9

Fresh sugar lychee


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## riversongspa

Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue


----------



## CandyyyGirl

Chanel chance


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## noxxy

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Threshold

These, layered (side by side, never one over the other):

*Origins Ginger Intensified* and _*Jacomo Art Collection #8*_


----------



## loves

sample of viva la juicy, juicy couture. i actually like it! who knew?


----------



## perlefine

Bobbi brown beach


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Deanna39

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## kitkatblue

L'Artisan Parfumeur Mure et Musc


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## KaseyHK

Givenchy Fleur d'Interdit


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Lovely SJP


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Threshold

Really enjoyed this layering yesterday, so I'm doing it again (side by side, never one over the other).  Received many compliments:

*Origins Ginger Intensified* and _*Jacomo Art Collection #8*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## bagfan86

Dior - hypnotic poison


----------



## Deanna39

Acqua Di GIORGIO Giorgio Armani


----------



## catsrockk




----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Bitten

Chanel 1932


----------



## fendifemale

Earlier- Miss Dior + Dolce & Gabanna Pour Femme
Evening- Boyfriend


----------



## fendifemale

bagee said:


> Love love love John Paul Classique!!


There's also different variations and they all smell GOOD! Never ran across one that stinks.


----------



## sanmi

Tresor Lancôme


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## bagee

fendifemale said:


> There's also different variations and they all smell GOOD! Never ran across one that stinks.



I agree!


----------



## tatertot

Cutter bug spray  Son just got a new playground installed and I'll be outdoors all day.


----------



## MJDaisy

clinique happy heart


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Into The Blue


----------



## iseebearbears

AE Aura (discontinued since 2002)


----------



## Deanna39

Gucci Guilty


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber layered with Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Cupsofjoy

I'm wearing Cartier's Baiser Vole.


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone  *Wild Bluebell...






*


----------



## kitkatblue

Chanel No5 Eau Premiere


----------



## noxxy

Elizabeth Arden green tea


----------



## diva1029

Lady Million


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fracas


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## wiwiek_wno

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel Chance


----------



## karliee

SJP Lovely


----------



## KaseyHK

CK Beauty


----------



## nino gal

lanvin marry me


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## nc.girl

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## suzyloveschanel

Bond 9 scent of peace


----------



## deltalady

Dior Miss Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Candysroom

Bobbi Brown Bare Skin


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes latest...  _*Antares*_


----------



## Deanna39

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## twin-fun

Fresh _Cannabis Santal_


----------



## Thandie

Dior Addict


----------



## pquiles

Hanae Mori


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Diaghilev Parfum


----------



## Esquared72

Miss Pucci


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence body lotion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Diaghilev parfum


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone's Nectarine Blossom & Honey layered with Elderflower & Gooseberry


----------



## Deanna39

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## diva1029

Aqua Di Gio


----------



## Aeris

Abercrombie 8


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA. amber oud


----------



## sanmi

SJP - lovely


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## twin-fun

Lavanila's Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## canterbury6

Balenciaga Paris


----------



## loves

Viva la juicy again, was in a rush and this was in my reach.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Jillyboo

Victor & Rolf "flowerbomb " delicious!


----------



## debssx3

Moschino I love love


----------



## wonderwoman9

Bobbi brown beach


----------



## Deanna39

Chloe


----------



## shoegal27

Chloe


----------



## diva1029

Happy


----------



## wiwiek_wno

Lady million - paco rabbane


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA... fetish


----------



## shoegal27

Tocca Colette


----------



## suzyloveschanel

Scent of peace bond 9 love it so fresh and sexy!!


----------



## Threshold

*Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier ~ Eau de Mure*


----------



## Deanna39

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## bagshopr

Jo Malone Ginger Biscuit


----------



## shoegal27

Gucci Guilty


----------



## thel

Chanel No 19


----------



## matahari

Prada Iris


----------



## N_Architect

G.F. Trumpers, Eau de Portugal (sample)


----------



## loves

eau de charlotte


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja... diaghilev


----------



## Threshold

*Annick Goutal ~ Eau d' Hadrien layered with DKNY Sweet Delcious Tart Key Lime*


----------



## pquiles

Creed Love in White


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## jtnguyen

Chanel Eau Fraiche!


----------



## tatertot

Jo Malone Osmanthus Blossom


----------



## Deanna39

La vie est belle Lancôme Paris


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP.


----------



## KW1

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## KaseyHK

Lanvin Rumeur 2


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## .pursefiend.

Givenchy Ange Ou Demon Le Secret


----------



## yeeuns

Today I'm wearing ysl babydoll


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Deanna39

Desire by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## friday13bride

Juicy couture


----------



## RedPoppies

Today I just spritzed on some Victoria's Secret Pink body mist in Soft and Dreamy. I like taking a break from traditional perfumes sometimes.


----------



## reginablair

I just went to Sephora today and tried on Trésor Midnight Rose. I'm completely obsessed with it and my sister is going to purchase it for me for my birthday. I am IN LOVE with the scent and I'm excited to make it my signature perfume. I'm in love with dark, sexy, rose tinted scents, and my signature scent used to be Stella McCartney (original), but my husband hates it. He really likes Midnight Rose, so I'm happy to say I have a new signature scent!


----------



## shoegal27

Ralph Lauren romance


----------



## CandyyyGirl

Chanel chance


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

Tom Ford Santal Blush is amazing!


----------



## timelessbeauty

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## prestwick

Fracas by Robert Piguet


----------



## fendifemale

Xquisitelysavvy said:


> Tom Ford Santal Blush is amazing!


 Yes it is!

Dolce & Gabanna Pour Femme


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme attraction


----------



## cross89

Trish McEvoy #9, Blackberry and Vanilla Musk


----------



## N_Architect

Prada Infusion D'Homme EdT


----------



## deltalady

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry by Burberry


----------



## twin-fun

Eau du Sud by Annick Goutal


----------



## fendifemale

Born Wild- ed hardy


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone _*Wild Bluebell...





*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA.. Diaghilev


----------



## kitkatblue

L'Artisan Parfumeurs La Chasse Aux Papillons


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.19


----------



## shoegal27

Tocca Stella.


----------



## Deanna39

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## libertygirl

Dolce & Gabbana No. 3 L'imperatice


----------



## EMMY

See by Chloe


----------



## newlizzie

YSL Manifesto


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Pacific Paradise


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi's  _*Arba Wardat





*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## sanmi

Sheer


----------



## twin-fun

Annick Goutal's Eau d'Hadrien


----------



## jules 8

For the summer, im wearing Bath &Bodyworks Coconut Lime Breeze


----------



## farmy

Wanted something fun and summery today so DAISY it is.


----------



## shoegal27

Tocca Florence


----------



## bagee

YSL Manifesto


----------



## pquiles

Stuck on Creed Love in White.


----------



## Deanna39

Coach Poppy


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## leachelsea

Chloè Eau De Parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## taniherd

Burberry Touch for Women


----------



## Deanna39

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Bagmataz

Angel.


----------



## shoegal27

Tocca Guiletta


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> Stuck on Creed Love in White.



Me too!


----------



## Miss89

Givenchy Ange ou Demon


----------



## bagee

Flora by Gucci... Glorious Mandarin


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Prairie 66...*


----------



## kitkatblue

Annick Goutal Neroli


----------



## elleestbelle

bond no. 9 madison soiree


----------



## nc.girl

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Deanna39

Chloe


----------



## Tiny_T

Gucci Flora


----------



## shoegal27

Tocca Violetta


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA.. Diaghilev


----------



## emmaet

Clinique - Heart


----------



## Deanna39

Acqua Di Gio Giorgio Armani


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Prufrock613

Terre d' Hermes pure parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Poppy


----------



## fendifemale

Escada Into the Blue-daytime
Trish McEvoy #3- evening


----------



## fendifemale

libertygirl said:


> Dolce & Gabbana No. 3 L'imperatice



Love this stuff! Been thinking about buying it. Does it last long?


----------



## libertygirl

fendifemale said:


> Love this stuff! Been thinking about buying it. Does it last long?



It's an Eau de Toilette, so the staying power definitely isn't as good as perfume but it doesn't bother me too much. The fragrance is gorgeous enough that I don't mind reapplying


----------



## EMMY

BCBG La June


----------



## lafemmenikita

Burberry Summer. My wedding fragrance.


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA diaghilev


----------



## Kriss

Eternity Moment - Calvin Klein


----------



## Addafis

Voyage - Hermes


----------



## MrsTGreen

Twilight Woods(Bath & Body Works)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## Threshold

Guerlain  *Eau de Noel Iris Millesime*


----------



## shoegal27

L'eau de Chloe.


----------



## pquiles

Jo Malone Iris and White Musk intense cologne.


----------



## Deanna39

Gucci Guilty


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme attraction


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## taniherd

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Miss89

Ricci Ricci


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## MochaJen

Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## deltalady

BCBG MaxAzria


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Deanna39

Coach Poppy


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

HERMÈS Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere


----------



## farmy

Hugo boss orange sunset


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme attraction


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi _*Arba Wardat...






*_


----------



## Deanna39

Prada Candy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## shoegal27

^*me too


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## jess236

Burberry the Beat EDP


----------



## Tp1908

Burberry Summer


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## KaseyHK

Escada Taj Sunset


----------



## libertygirl

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## libertygirl

carterazo said:


> Clinique Happy



One of my all time favourites!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Diaghilev


----------



## kitkatblue

Chanel No5 Eau Premiere


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Threshold

Amouage _*Epic Woman*_


----------



## Miss89

Lanvin Eclat d'arpege


----------



## yellow08

Tom Ford-Cafe Rose


----------



## deltalady

Coach Poppy (which is starting to smell sickly sweet to me)


----------



## mybabyselene

Chloe EDP


----------



## jaded

LaVanila Vanilla-Grapefruit


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Pleasures Estee Lauder


----------



## shoegal27

Tocca Stella.


----------



## MsJagger

Gucci Eau de Parfum II


----------



## wonderwoman9

Fresh sugar lychee


----------



## Deanna39

Chloe


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Divine Goddess






*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## mybabyselene

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## shoegal27

MAC Turquatic


----------



## Cait

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## LvoesBags

Victoria's Secret Love Spell parfum.....got it last night at their semi- annual sale $12.49 for a 2.5 oz bottle


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA   amber oud


----------



## sanmi

sanmi said:


> Lancôme attraction



Same as today


----------



## mybabyselene

Lancome La Vie est Belle


----------



## vhenna

Tresor in love by Lancome


----------



## MadameM

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Casmir by Chopard.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Juicy couture lala


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## MissChiara

Gucci flora,the pink one


----------



## Deanna39

Gucci Guilty


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

Jo Malone + Pink Sugar


----------



## Xquisitelysavvy

Jo Malone + Pink Sugar


----------



## shoegal27

Eau de Chloe. &#128157;


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Burberry Weekend


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## bella601

Ed Hardy


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA  amber oud


----------



## deltalady

Coach Legacy


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Moon Goddess *layered with *Divine Goddess*...  gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## twin-fun

*Portrait of a Lady* by Frederic Malle


----------



## shoegal27

Tocca Violetta


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## illigirl11

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy


----------



## Tarhls

Forever and ever Dior


----------



## fendifemale

Dolce & Gabanna Pour Femme


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## Miss89

Miss Dior cherie


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## arguspeace

Diptyque Eau moheli...it's heavenly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## twin-fun

Prada's _Prada Amber_


----------



## carterazo

L'Air du Temps


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## tatertot

Bond NY High Line


----------



## Crazy Teckel

Flower by Kenzo


----------



## KaseyHK

Balenciaga Balenciaga


----------



## Miss89

Miss89 said:


> Miss Dior cherie



again!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## shoegal27

Tocca Stella. &#10084;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess


----------



## PinkTruffle

Jimmy Choo EDP


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Prairie 66...






*_


----------



## twin-fun

Annick Goutal _Eau du Sud_


----------



## Swanky

Tocca Giulietta


----------



## shoegal27

^im obsessed with tocca


----------



## Caz71

Musk libertine spray fm Body Shop. Luv!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5


----------



## kitkatblue

Chanel No5 Elixir Sensuel


----------



## Tarhls

Marc Jacobs dot


----------



## deltalady

J'Adore Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

Clive Christian _*#1 - Women*_


----------



## Miss89

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## MrsTGreen

Miss89 said:


> Marc Jacobs Dot



I want this soooooo bad. Each time I'm in Dillards I spray it on

Today wearing Bond No.9 Astor Place.


----------



## LvoesBags

VS Love Spell..


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Couture La La


----------



## TMA

Barely there by Bobbi brown


----------



## Cait

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## MJDaisy

DG Light blue


----------



## Miss89

MrsTGreen said:


> I want this soooooo bad. Each time I'm in Dillards I spray it on



i like it too 

Bond No.9  Central Park


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## shoegal27

shoegal27 said:


> Tocca Stella. &#10084;



Again.


----------



## dolllover

Moroccan Rose from the Body Shop


----------



## missjenny2679

Lovely by SJP


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Brit sheer


----------



## Miss89

Burberry The beat


----------



## Tarhls

D&G l'Impretrice


----------



## Cait

Bond No. 9 I Love NY


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Threshold

Annick Goutal _*Eau D'Hadrien*_  layered with DKNY _*Sweet Delicious Tart Key Lime...*_


----------



## dolllover

Allure


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## seradayun

*Chloé Eau de Parfum*


----------



## sanmi

Chance Chanel


----------



## bella601

Moschino glamour


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## dolllover

Elizabeth Arden's Sunflower


----------



## SobaNoodleFan

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower & Gooseberry with Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone _*Wild Bluebell*_...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## lazeny

Hanae Mori Magical Moon


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Caz71

sanmi said:


> SJP lovely



Me too!!


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Pacific Paradise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## dolllover

Bcbgmaxazria


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## BeautyandGlam

Versace Vanitas!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Tocca Florence.....so beautiful!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## clu13

Marc Jacobs daisy eau so fresh


----------



## New day

Aqua di Parma Iris Nobile


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## shoegal27

allyloupuppy said:


> Tocca Florence.....so beautiful!!



I'm so in love with Tocca fragrances. I'm on a Stella kick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Diaghilev


----------



## nc.girl

Escada Sunset Heat


----------



## deltalady

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## dolllover

Estee Lauders Pure White Linen


----------



## Threshold

Pure Tunisian Amber...


----------



## shoegal27

Eau de Chloe &#10084;


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Amber oud


----------



## Threshold

Amouage *Interlude Woman*...


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## dolllover

Aqualina Pink Sugar


----------



## starryeyes331

deltalady said:


> Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


same here!


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## clu13

Chanel coco mademoiselle


----------



## Kimber7

Fresh sugar lychee


----------



## shoegal27

Jennifer Anniston.


----------



## bagee

Escada Cherry in The Air


----------



## kristinized

J'adore


----------



## chessmont

Le Labo Rose 31


----------



## perlefine

The last drops off Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## Esquared72

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Mandy510

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## PinkTruffle

MAC Turquatic


----------



## shoegal27

PinkTruffle said:


> MAC Turquatic



Oooff love this. &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## Trayler

Sunshine by Marc Jacobs&#10084;


----------



## BeccaBoo753

Flowerbomb. Viktor & Rolf


----------



## tangowithme

Hermès Calèche.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Diaghilev


----------



## shoegal27

Child perfume. Has anyone tried this, it's amazing.


----------



## dolllover

shoegal27 said:


> Child perfume. Has anyone tried this, it's amazing.



No, but I will now.


----------



## Threshold

Montale _*Sunset Flowers*_...


----------



## shoegal27

dolllover said:


> No, but I will now.



Jenny Garth says it drives men crazy.


----------



## dolllover

BBW Midnight Pomegranate in the morning, Estee Lauder Beautiful in the afternoon.


----------



## Kimber7

shoegal27 said:


> Jenny Garth says it drives men crazy.


wahh I have *WAY* too much perfume but I want to try this!


----------



## shoegal27

Kimber7 said:


> wahh I have *WAY* too much perfume but I want to try this!



Google child perfume, read up on it. I got so many compliments today wearing it.


----------



## Cait

Chanel Coco Mlle.


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## timelessbeauty

Honey by Marc Jacobs


----------



## deltalady

MK Very Hollywood


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Amber oud


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## dolllover

Allure by Chanel


----------



## Threshold

Annick Goutal _*Eau du Ciel...*_


----------



## glazebrookgirl

Missing the beach, so Estée Lauder Bronze Goddess.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## eritrejo

As almost everyday since 9 yrs ago: Burberry Brit edp  really love it


----------



## PinkTruffle

shoegal27 said:


> Oooff love this. &#10084;&#10084;




Perfect summer fragrance!


----------



## samalexis217

Tresor by Lancôme , it's my mom's perfume though


----------



## Aventine

CHANCE Fraîche


----------



## Agg0727

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## shoegal27

PinkTruffle said:


> Perfect summer fragrance!



Agree


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## purse mommy

J'adore by Dior


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi  *Arba Wardat...






*


----------



## shoegal27

Tocca Stella


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malone's Red Roses


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## alice87

Victorias secret something.


----------



## alice87

Bombshell by VS


----------



## shoegal27

Egyptian oil. Major compliments every time I wear.


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malone's Blackberry & Bay


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## libertygirl

Victoria's Secret Love Spell Fragrance Mist


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## rosevelours

ck one


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## OCMomof3

Bulgari Omnia Coral. Amazing, and great for summer!


----------



## thomasj93

Jil Sander Sun for men


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA DOVE  amber oud


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## dolllover

Perry Ellis


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## DStuyvesant

L'heure Bleu


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## 515lvlover

Vera Wang Lovestruck! But looking for something new


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Today i am going with See by Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Miracle by Lancôme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## kitkatblue

Annick Goutal Neroli


----------



## Mima1104

Davidoff cool water


----------



## camelliahearts

Coco Mademoiselle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## legaldiva

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## dolllover

Diptyque's Do Son. Starting to really love this brand.


----------



## Divealicious

J adore by Dior


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Burberry Baby Touch - it's 'baby' perfume.... Why a baby would even need perfume is a mystery to me, but I love the scent! And it's perfect for hot days!!


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Blackberry Noir...






*_


----------



## shoegal27

Sunscreen and bug spray. Lol and child perfume mixed in


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Gucci Guilty


----------



## MainlyBailey

Escada- paradise island


----------



## gloria1273

Vince Camuto


----------



## newlizzie

YSL Manifesto


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA DOVE Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## gina2328

Pacifica Brazilian Mango Grapefruit


----------



## yellow08

Guerlain Initial


----------



## dolllover

Givenchy


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## Threshold

deltalady said:


> Jo Malone Wild Bluebell



^One of my summer favorites!!

Here's what I'm wearing today...


----------



## Tinn3rz

Philosophy Summer Grace


----------



## bagshopr

Angel.


----------



## glazebrookgirl

Guerlain Aqua Allergoria Pampelune


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA oud amber


----------



## deltalady

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## dolllover

Pink Sugar


----------



## Threshold

A perfect day for this...


----------



## sunkiss4444

I love NO5 and Gio,  they are different one is powdery one is clean.


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## myheartispink

Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Kfoorya2

Estée Lauder wood mystique


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone *Wild Bluebell...*


----------



## privatejoy

Houbigant Quelques Fleurs L' Original


----------



## yellow08

Creed-Virgin Island Water


----------



## dolllover

Allure by Chanel


----------



## purse mommy

I did a perfume mash up Marc Jacobs hibiscus Jo Malone nectarine blossom/honey and Gucci Flora turberose. I must say its working for me


----------



## purse mommy

yellow08 said:


> Creed-Virgin Island Water



I love Creed fragrances


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach, love this in the summer


----------



## LVDisneyLvr

My usual, White Diamonds


----------



## myheartispink

chanel allure EDP


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA DOVE  Diaghilev


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme miracle


----------



## shoegal27

Child


----------



## clevercat

Bond No 9 Eau de NYC. Love this fragrance. It smells clean, sharp and bright - and unlike most citruses, it has staying power.


----------



## dolllover

Estee Lauder's Pleasures


----------



## Threshold

Fueguia 1833 *Lago del Desierto






*


----------



## bagee

Jo Malone Elder flower and gooseberry


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## clevercat

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom.


----------



## kitkatblue

CHanel No5 Eau Premiere


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA DOVE oud amber


----------



## BarbAga

Miss Dior


----------



## dolllover

B&BW Midnight Pommegranite


----------



## shoegal27

Jimmy Choo


----------



## Threshold

Threshold said:


> Fueguia 1833 *Lago del Desierto*



Encore!


----------



## glazebrookgirl

Alkemia A Roll in the Hay


----------



## bella601

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## vhenna

La vie est belle by Lancome.


----------



## myheartispink

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## OCMomof3

Cartier Baiser Vole'.


----------



## Paulvarapodio

Love and Courage - Nutrimetics is A+MAZING!!!!


----------



## melikey

Le Labo Limette 37


----------



## Cait

Stila Creme Bouquet


----------



## sanmi

Chance Chanel


----------



## superluscious

im wearing creed fleurissimo....


----------



## shoegal27

Flowerbomb


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA DOVE amber oud


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Grapefruit with Lime, Basil, & Mandarin


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes Blackberry Noir layered with Xocolatl Love


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## knics33

shoegal27 said:


> Flowerbomb



Same here


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi  _*Abra Wardat...






*_


----------



## bnjj

Creed Imperatrice Eugenie


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## citylicious

D&G Light Blue


----------



## sanmi

Poeme Lancôme


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la mousson


----------



## tatertot

Jo Malone Wild Bluebell


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## taniherd

Clarins Tranquility


----------



## Threshold

tatertot said:


> Jo Malone Wild Bluebell



Same here!


----------



## vhenna

deltalady said:


> Miss Dior



me too!


----------



## LaGeekChic

Cartier de Lune, my new favorite. It is only a sample, but I will get a full-size when I am out of my Swarovski!


----------



## shoegal27

Tocca Stella again.


----------



## 515lvlover

YSL Manifesto


----------



## bagshopr

Jo Malone Ginger Biscuit.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Tresor


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin


----------



## bella601

Burberry Brit Sheer


----------



## kitkatblue

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## jbeautyco

J' Adore


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## MJDaisy

kate spade twirl


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes  _*Antares*_...


----------



## anabg

Honey by Marc Jacobs


----------



## wonderwoman9

Juicy couture la la, I think its called


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy


----------



## Time2Bme

Dolce & Gabana's Light Blue


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel Chance


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Amber Oud


----------



## Threshold

Fueguia 1833  _*Lago de Desierto*_...


----------



## misstrine85

Dior Eau Svelte


----------



## MJDaisy

D&G Light blue!


----------



## OCMomof3

Jour de Hermes


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bond No.9 Astor Place


----------



## Alexenjie

Annick Goutal Eau D'Hadrien EDP


----------



## bobbyjean

Flower


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## bella601

Gucci Flora


----------



## MainlyBailey

Kenzo flower


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## shoegal27

L'occitane lemon verbena.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## PikulinaKrasova

Van Cleef Feerie


----------



## deltalady

BCBG MaxAzria


----------



## vhenna

Lancôme - Tresor Midnight Rose


----------



## Threshold

Alexenjie said:


> Annick Goutal Eau D'Hadrien EDP



Same here!  But I'm layering it with AG Mandragore... Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## stmary

Jo malone french lime& blossom.


----------



## superluscious

Im wearing chanel chance


----------



## wonderwoman9

Demeter salt air


----------



## Poth

F by Ferragamo!


----------



## shoegal27

Jo Malone orange blossom


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## becacine

Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## KaseyHK

Mugler Angel Comet


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Gucci guilty


----------



## BeautyADDICTT_

YSL Belle D'Opium


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta eau sous le vent


----------



## shoegal27

Jo Malone, Wild Bluebell


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL  Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly


----------



## Threshold

shoegal27 said:


> Jo Malone, Wild Bluebell



Meeeeeeeeeeeee too!


----------



## Jennifoo

Yesterday I wore Chanel #19- it's a sample I got when I purchased my foundation and powder- simply lovely. Today I wore my all-time favourite, Shalimar by Guerlain. Men go nuts for this perfume.


----------



## shoegal27

Mix Child and Jo Malone Bluebells.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## pinkstars

Chanel Chance.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## shoegal27

Jo Malone wild bluebell and orange blossom mixed in with child perfume   What a combo.


----------



## Candysroom

LOccitane Lemon Verbana


----------



## MJDaisy

DG Light Blue


----------



## shoegal27

Jo Malone wild bluebell and orange blossom mixed in with child perfume   What a combo.


----------



## shoegal27

Candysroom said:


> LOccitane Lemon Verbana



Love this. &#10084;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## OCMomof3

Bulgari Omnia Coral.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## JA_UK

Annick Goutal Petit Cherie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Tocca Bianca


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## taniherd

Kenneth Cole Black


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi *Arba Wardat*...


----------



## OCMomof3

Chloe!


----------



## OCMomof3

Tinn3rz said:


> Hermes Kelly Caleche



I need to check that one out. I LOVE Jour d' Hermes!


----------



## viivz

Chanel Chance!


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## carterazo

Clinique Happy


----------



## shoegal27

Jo Malone nectarine and honey.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## princesspig

Hermès - Jour d'Hermès


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## lebudhz

Creed-Love N White


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Fljill

Miss Cheri I think that's how it's spelled


----------



## Threshold

Custom made (bespoke) perfume from Alkemia, *Silver Orris Iris.*..  Pure bliss.


----------



## milksway25

Tom Ford Cafe Rose


----------



## LoopysEldest!

Recently I've been wearing Estée Lauder's Bronze Goddess which they bring out every summer and it smells like holidays in a bottle. It's very coconutty and fresh. I love it!


----------



## meijen

Calvin Klein Contradiction


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## mspera

Michael Kors


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## libertygirl

Victoria's Secret Angel


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Same here!


----------



## shoegal27

Blackberry and bay


----------



## Mimmy

Narciso Rodriguez


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Philosophy Eternal Grace


----------



## SunBunny

Trish McEvoy Precious Pink Jasmine and #9


----------



## Sophie-Rose

anabg said:


> Honey by Marc Jacobs



I just sprayed this on my hand in my lunch break - I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## deltalady

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## dolllover

Acca Kappa Calycanthus


----------



## tatertot

Lo Malone Wild Bluebell today


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Threshold

Amouage _*Jubliation XXV*_ (sample)...  tempted to buy a full bottle.


----------



## Prufrock613

Terre d'Hermes pure parfum


----------



## OCMomof3

Cartier Baiser Vole'.  I am hooked on this one. Smells exactly like fresh lilies and greens!


----------



## OCMomof3

Jennifoo said:


> Yesterday I wore Chanel #19- it's a sample I got when I purchased my foundation and powder- simply lovely. Today I wore my all-time favourite, Shalimar by Guerlain. Men go nuts for this perfume.



Shalimar is my Mom's signature perfume! She has been wearing it for decades and it's my Dad's favorite. I don't know anyone else who wears it!


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui Dolly


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## clevercat

Jo Malone Pomegranite


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## stmary

Honey by Marc Jacobs


----------



## shoegal27

Bluebell


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA.. Diaghaliv


----------



## Cherry1

Miss Cherie Dior


----------



## shoegal27

A jo malone cocktail of: blue bells, orange blossom and nectarine honey.  I was in a mix haze this morning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## heiress-ox

givenchy hot couture


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte


----------



## bella601

Gucci Flora


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Happilymarried8

Vercase Crystal


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Esquared72

Sweetpea83 said:


> Marc Jacobs-Daisy.



Me too!


----------



## OCMomof3

Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Threshold

110 degrees F today...  Something glacial:

*Silvern*, by Alkemia Perfumes


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## InimitableD

Clinique Happy In Bloom


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## tatertot

Bobbi Brown Beach


----------



## MJDaisy

paris hilton dazzle. won't lie...i love this stuff


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Moroccan Tea*...  Soooooooo refreshing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## deltalady

Coach Poppy


----------



## Divealicious

Estee lauder bali dream


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle &#128129;


----------



## twin-fun

Annick Goutal Eau dHadrien


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## shoegal27

Chloe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## katran26

Creed, Fleurs de Gardenia


----------



## Caz71

Im going to be wearing Hypnotic Poison Christian Dior


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Eau Fraiche


----------



## TaraP

See by Chloe


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## stmary

Supreme bouquet ysl layered with honey marc jacobs-divine!


----------



## Threshold

Layered these two:  Annick Goutal _Eau d' Hadrien_ and Jacomo _Art Collection #8_ (ginger & spices)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Philosophy Eternal Grace


----------



## loves

encens et lavande - serge lutens. i am running out! i NEED a trip to paris!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA   Diaghaliv


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Be Delicious


----------



## GenieBottle26

Creed Aqua Fiorentina


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Threshold

My latest love, Fueguia 1833 *Lago del Desierto*...


----------



## shoegal27

JM nectarine blossom honey.


----------



## Clauddy

Today I'm wearing Eau de Rochas.


----------



## libertygirl

Tocca - Brigitte


----------



## shoegal27

libertygirl said:


> Tocca - Brigitte



&#10084;&#10084;love


----------



## Cherry1

Dolce & Gabbana Rose the one


----------



## sanmi

SJP - lovely perfume


----------



## meijen

CK One Summer


----------



## KaseyHK

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## Love Of My Life

Melograno


----------



## loves

Viva la juicy, juicy couture


----------



## shoegal27

Jo Malone nectarine and honey with wild blue bell.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## deltalady

BCBG MaxAzria


----------



## Cherry1

Burberry brit


----------



## libertygirl

shoegal27 said:


> &#10084;&#10084;love



One of my absolute favourites!


----------



## Frivole88

Chanel Chance


----------



## kimlovesbags

Juicy Coture viva la juicy


----------



## Clauddy

V&L -- Victorio and Lucchino


----------



## shoegal27

Mimosa by Calypso.


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Cherry1

Giorgio Armani Emporio


----------



## lazeny

Guerlain Samsara


----------



## Clauddy

Paris-YSL


----------



## Threshold

_*Silvern*_, by Alkemia Perfumes...


----------



## Pixie RN

Sexy Amber by Michael Koors


----------



## newlizzie

Tom ford. Black orchid


----------



## Crystalng

Chloe love


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Mademoiselle &#128129;


----------



## averagefruit

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Apres la Monsoon


----------



## meijen

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## Cherry1

Jimmy Choo


----------



## shoegal27

Calypso Mimosa
Was at a backyard party today and seriously, people kept saying I smelled amazing. So many people commented.


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi _*Arba Wardat*_...


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## QTbebe

Chanel chance eau de tendre


----------



## kitkatblue

Jour d'Hermes


----------



## wee drop o bush

Clarins Eau des Jardins. A lovely fresh yet warm scent.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## deltalady

Saturday: Tom Ford Black Orchid
Sunday: Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom & Honey
Today: Miss Dior


----------



## Clauddy

O de Lancome.


----------



## Clauddy

I love it! A true classic


----------



## bakeacookie

V&R flower bomb


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Prairie 66...  *_Just too hip!


----------



## elbow

Jeanne Lanvin


----------



## Cherry1

Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture


----------



## tangowithme

Madame Rochas.

For some reason it blends really well with my body chemistry. I've received lots of compliments whenever I wear it.


----------



## yellow08

bakeacookie said:


> V&R flower bomb



Me too


----------



## shoegal27

Lemon verbena


----------



## Candysroom

+ 1 great Summer choice


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Eau Fraiche


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle &#128129;


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## glazebrookgirl

Jo Malone Blackberry and Bay


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Daisy EDP by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Threshold

Layering these for spicy ginger bliss...


----------



## alice87

Bombshell by vs


----------



## SophiaHY

Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## Clauddy

Dior Addict


----------



## knics33

TM Angel - probably still a little too warm to pull this one out, but it was raining/cooler today so what the heck .


----------



## wee drop o bush

knics33 said:


> TM Angel - probably still a little too warm to pull this one out, but it was raining/cooler today so what the heck .



I love Angel but it smells awful on me, TM Womanity is one of my favourites and it suits my skin chemistry better.


----------



## deltalady

Esteé Lauder Azuree Soliel


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Le Feu D'issey Light. 
It's discontinued and quite hard to get now so I use it sparingly. I really love it, always have


----------



## buthekitch

Tom Ford Black Orchid Voile de Fleur


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## taniherd

D&G The One


----------



## SophiaHY

knics33 said:


> TM Angel - probably still a little too warm to pull this one out, but it was raining/cooler today so what the heck .



I wanted to love this scent so badly but it doesn't work with me.  I always admire it on others.


----------



## Clauddy

Aire by Loewe


----------



## elbow

Stella McCarthy Stella


----------



## meijen

CK One Summer


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## MissChiara

Chanel chance,the pink one


----------



## Clauddy

Tocade by Rochas


----------



## Threshold

Fueguia 1833 ~ _*Lago del Desierto*_


----------



## SophiaHY

Chanel 28 La Pausa


----------



## BunnyLove

Chanel chance


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle &#128129;


----------



## yif3n

VS Secret Crush


----------



## Storm Spirit

Got a sample of Marc Jacobs Honey. Liking it so far!


----------



## pquiles

Creed Love in Black.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## deltalady

V&R Flowerbomb


----------



## JA_UK

Dior addict eau delice


----------



## Threshold

_*Encore!*_  I _absolutely adore_ this juice!



Threshold said:


> Fueguia 1833 ~ _*Lago del Desierto*_


----------



## elbow

Marc Jacobs Woman


----------



## Leticia93631

Gucci guilty


----------



## Cherry1

Chanel No. 5


----------



## sanmi

Burberry brit


----------



## CanadianGal

Tom ford Shanghai Lily, my new fave!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford amber vanilla


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi _*Arba Wardat...





*_


----------



## shoegal27

Mimosa again


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel No.5


----------



## OCMomof3

Bulgari Omnia Coral.


----------



## Clauddy

Calvin Klein  Contradiction


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford amber vanilla


----------



## PinkPanda19

Marc Jacobs Oh Lola


----------



## bakeacookie

Flowerbomb


----------



## shortsweetness

Chanel - Jersey


----------



## sanmi

Burberry brit


----------



## buthekitch

Kenzo Amour


----------



## emhachem

Guerlain Idylle


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Threshold

_*Clive Christian #1*_


----------



## bunnyr

Jour d'hermes


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Jersey


----------



## Clauddy

L'Eau par Kenzo


----------



## Leticia93631

Buglari crystaline


----------



## deltalady

Esteé Lauder Azuree Soliel


----------



## TaraP

JA_UK said:


> Dior addict eau delice



Love this one... Smells amazing..


----------



## sanmi

Lovely SJP


----------



## mspera

Elie Saab


----------



## hanyhoney9

Burberry London. Been wanting to get new perfume for a while but i just can't seem to set my mind on one (and i don't have the budget to get more than just one, lol)


----------



## BunnyLove

Bvlgari jasmin noir


----------



## emhachem

I bought moschino for my hubby and I really like it, so much that I would like to wear it. Is that weird? So today I am wearing moschino uomo


----------



## Love4MK

Viva La Juicy by Juicy Couture


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Clauddy

Chanel Chance - Eau Fraiche


----------



## taniherd

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## Threshold

Up all night watching the Perseid meteor shower, so today I am wearing
Alkemia Perfumes _*Antatres*_...


----------



## deltalady

BCBG MaxAzria


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel-Chance.


----------



## IngaBritt

Prada CANDY


----------



## BunnyLove

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5


----------



## notoveryet

Paul Smith Rose


----------



## viivz

Chanel Chance Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Diagheliv


----------



## xoxoRachell

Vera Wang- Princess Night


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Clauddy

Lady Million by Paco Rabanne


----------



## taniherd

Bvlgari BLV II


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Jersey


----------



## CassieL

Chanel Chance


----------



## meijen

CK One Summer


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer


----------



## tanya devi

Narcisse Bleu Hermes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Clauddy

Lou Lou - Cacharel


----------



## Threshold

Layering Origins _*Ginger Essence Intensified *_with
Jacomo _*Art Collection #8*_...  *Zowie !!!!!









*


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Cannes

Serge Lutens Cedre


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## taniherd

Lancome La vie est belle


----------



## LvoesBags

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## sanmi

&#128124; 
Burberry brit


----------



## coronita

Lanvin Oxygene


----------



## karmallory

Chance Eau Fraîche by Chanel (the green one!)


----------



## pmburk

Annick Goutal - Gardenia Passion


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Clauddy

Rive Gauche - YSL


----------



## Threshold

Layering two by Annick Goutal:  _*Eau d'Hadrien*_ & _*Mandragore*_


----------



## Ambrielle

Tom ford -violet blonde


----------



## shoegal27

Calypso mimosa


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## Cherry1

Dolce & Gabbana The one


----------



## Shopatvuitton

Prada candy


----------



## krism805

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber Cologne


----------



## Ambrielle

Caroline Herrera 212


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA oud amber


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Clauddy

Eternity - CK


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*La Sirena...






*_


----------



## krism805

Fracas


----------



## sanmi

Burberry Summer &#128131;


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## elbow

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy


----------



## wee drop o bush

Jimmy Choo EDT


----------



## buthekitch

Kenzo Amour


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Love in black creed


----------



## Midge S

Marc Jacobs Honey.   Just bought it yesterday, it is LOVELY.


----------



## shoegal27

Jo Malone blue bell. Delish


----------



## Threshold

Fueguia 1833 _*Lago del Desierto






*_


----------



## anabg

Sophie-Rose said:


> I just sprayed this on my hand in my lunch break - I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!



I love it, but I feel it doesn't last the whole day.


----------



## shoegal27

Chloe


----------



## Clauddy

Armani Code


----------



## elbow

Chanel Chance


----------



## yellowdaisy14

marc jacobs daisy


----------



## mizz852

Carven!


----------



## meijen

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## shoegal27

meijen said:


> Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl



Ooo, oldie but goodie.


----------



## marmylade

Pink Sugar


----------



## Clauddy

XS - Paco Rabanne


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## EmeraldStar

MJ Daisy EDT


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## krism805

Jo Malone Peony & Blush Suede


----------



## wee drop o bush

Today has a decidedly autumnal feel so I'm wearing Gucci Rush.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA  Diagheliv


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## Ellenelle

Thierry Mugler Angel.


----------



## krism805

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Cherry1

Coach Poppy


----------



## pquiles

Creed Love on White w/a layer of Creed Love in Black on top.


----------



## shoegal27

Nectarine and honey


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle &#128129;


----------



## citylicious

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## MochaJen

D&G Light Blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Diaghaliv


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## fufu

Lancome So Magic


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## krism805

my fave scent....


----------



## deltalady

Hermes Un Jardin Sur Le Toit


----------



## Clauddy

L'Eau - Kenzo


----------



## alice87

Jasmine by Yves Rocher


----------



## bnjj

Creed Jasmin Imperatrice Eugenie


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme.


----------



## bunnyr

Light blue


----------



## Time2Bme

Light Blue


----------



## crunchy buns

OHWTO this is not for you


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lancôme 'Magnifique' 
Perfect for an autumnal day in August.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Amouage _*Epric Woman...






*_


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Eau Fraiche


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## Chrismis

Honey by Marc Jacobs


----------



## alice87

Bond 9, park avenue


----------



## sanmi

SJP - Lovely


----------



## BunnyLove

Gucci ll


----------



## chunkylover53

Philosophy Living Grace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## samalexis217

Jo Malone Earl grey and Cucumber , smells so good but no staying power


----------



## elbow

Lolita Lempicka


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes prototype: *Incantation Vanille, *a heavily spiced, lightly sueded vanilla.


----------



## bluesclues

Betsey Johnson from the curved bottle with the huge pink top


----------



## OCMomof3

Cartier Rose.


----------



## Clauddy

Eau de Rochas


----------



## sanmi

Christian Dior Miss Dior.


----------



## wtmontana

It was a Chanel Coco Noir day for me.


----------



## MJDaisy

gucci flora


----------



## coronita

Oscar De La Renta Esprit d'Oscar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Elderflower & Gooseberry


----------



## Cherry1

Chanel No. 5


----------



## twin-fun

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## krism805

ms. cherie dior


----------



## Clauddy

Aire by Loewe


----------



## shoegal27

Wild bluebell


----------



## marina harbor

Givenchy , dahlia noir!


----------



## sanmi

&#128516; Christian Dior Miss Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## Threshold

Amouage _*Jubilation 25*_...


----------



## shoegal27

I mixed calypso mimosa with Jo Malone nectarine and honey.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I tried my m-i-l's Emperio Armani Diamonds, its lovely on her but I turn perfumes sickly sweet so its nowhere near as nice on me.


----------



## OCMomof3

Chloe!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Coach Legacy Summer.


----------



## miumiu4me

Chanel Mademoiselle my everyday perfume. Love it!


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## elbow

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Esquared72

Versace Woman


----------



## Love Of My Life

Trying out a new scent... Frederic Malle... Portrait of a Lady...


----------



## pquiles

Midnight Rain by La Prairie


----------



## lolaluvsu

see by chloe


----------



## sanmi

Christian Dior Miss Dior


----------



## meijen

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Amber Oud


----------



## Clauddy

Amor Amor by Cacharel


----------



## heiress-ox

juicy couture viva la juicy.. old throwback to my teenage years, but still one of my favourite summer scents


----------



## Threshold

Laura Tonatto _*Oltre*_...


----------



## coronita

Ralph Lauren Romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Cherry1

Chanel chance


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## BunnyLove

Gucci ll


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme.


----------



## JOANCHUA

Étude house "Funky look"


----------



## coronita

Oscar De La Renta - Esprit D'Oscar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel no5


----------



## roses5682

Chloe


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance..


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi _*Arba Wardat*_


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## coronita

Lanvin Oxygene


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber with Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## sanmi

Christian Dior Miss Dior


----------



## elbow

Bulgari Jasmine Noir


----------



## crunchy buns

OHWTO Coven


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## coronita

Oscar De La Renta - Esprit D'Oscsr


----------



## Threshold

A bespoke Alkemia Perfume, _*Winter in Florence...*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Amber Oud


----------



## sanmi

SJP - Lovely. .


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## taniherd

Jimmy Choo Flash


----------



## nc.girl

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Threshold

Fueguia 1833 _*Lago del Desierto...*_


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Amber Oud


----------



## Cherry1

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf


----------



## krism805

Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance .


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

YSL Manifesto


----------



## masrosa3436

Versage


----------



## meijen

CK Contradiction


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Daisy


----------



## Addicted2Glam

Prada Candy


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel Allure Sensuelle - same as always


----------



## sweetj328

Versace Yellow Diamond


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Neroli


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture: The Original


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Chanel Coco Noir.


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## Clauddy

Noa by Cacharel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Threshold

Desperate for sample vials to test Roja Dove's line (not to be found in U.S.), but in the meantime I'm wearing Fueguia 1833 _*Metafora*_...


----------



## tatertot

Bond NY High Line


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5.


----------



## coronita

Oscar Oscar DeLa Renta


----------



## meijen

CK One Summer


----------



## kitkatblue

Chanel No 5 Eau Premiere


----------



## Cherry1

Gucci Premiere


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Clauddy

Hermes Kelly Caleche


----------



## coronita

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## Threshold

This... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 layered with this...


----------



## OCMomof3

Bulgari Omnia Coral.


----------



## deltalady

La Petite Robe Noir


----------



## MorePurses

Chanel Chance


----------



## Kimber7

Marc Jacobs woman.


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Lancome La Vie Est Belle


----------



## lovieluvslux

Marc Jacobs - Honey


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## sanmi

Christian Dior Miss Dior


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thierry Mugler 'Womanity'


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Threshold

Annick Goutal *Eau d'Hadrien* layered with DKNY _*Sweet Delicious Tart Key Lime*_...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Annick Goutal Grand Amour


----------



## misstrine85

Hugo Boss Nuit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## meijen

CK Contradiction


----------



## coronita

Versace Bright Crystal


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture: The Original


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Clauddy

Loewe Aire


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Vixen...






*_


----------



## pquiles

Hanae Mori...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## OCMomof3

Baiser Vole by Cartier. So fresh and green.


----------



## LovesYSL

I just discovered Tocca Bianca. I am loving it!


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme..


----------



## iseebearbears

Curious


----------



## happenstance

Body Shop vanilla, it's been my favourite for years!


----------



## Love Of My Life

LA Perla


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

VS Tease


----------



## kristinized

Jimmy Choo - Flash


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Hellcat...






*_


----------



## JmLola

Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer.


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lolita lempicka


----------



## deelovej

Rock n Rose by Valentino


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Amber Oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Clauddy

TOUS Rosa


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## sanmi

Christian Dior Miss Dior


----------



## kristinized

Jimmy Choo - Flash


----------



## BunnyLove

Pimk Sugar


----------



## Threshold

Surrati  _*Black Aoud*_...


----------



## Bentley1

Cartier Baiser Vole Eau de Parfum


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Threshold

A layering of  Surrati  _*Black Aoud*_  with  Alkemia _*Black Roses... 






*_


----------



## Cherry1

Marc Jacobs "Dot"


----------



## Skonings

L'Occitane Magnolia & Mure


----------



## meijen

Tommy Hilfiger Tommy Girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## roses5682

Narisco Rodriguez Essence.


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Last night chanel noir


----------



## kristinized

J'adore


----------



## LVnewbie80

Prada Amber, Hermes Voyage and Bleu de Chanel. I alternate between these 3 men fragrances.


----------



## misstrine85

Hugo Boss Nuit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Clauddy

Eau de Rochas


----------



## melikey

Atelier Cologne Vetiver Fatal.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## clu13

Marc Jacobs daisy eau so fresh


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Threshold

For a wonderful rainy day after unrelenting heat_*, *_Alkemia Perfumes _*Silvern*_...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Eau Fraiche


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford Neroli Portofino.


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Juicy Couture Peace, Love, & Juicy


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5


----------



## pquiles

CREED Love in Black layered with Creed Love in White


----------



## taniherd

Fame Lady Gaga


----------



## deltalady

BCBG MaxAzria


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## tahitilove

Chanel


----------



## n21

Sabon - Lavender


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## deelovej

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## sun.shyne

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Diaghilev


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Me


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## ladyl40

Acqua di Gioia Essenza by Armani


----------



## Alexenjie

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien EDP. I have been wearing it every single day since summer began. I actually wish I would crave something different but every day it smells wonderful.


----------



## OCMomof3

Jour d' Hermes.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5.


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## bella601

Chanel Chance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## Jewelz32412

Daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5


----------



## Threshold

Natura _*Shiraz*_


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## imlaughin247

Beach by Bobbi Brown


----------



## carterazo

Coach Poppy


----------



## melikey

Le Labo Vanille 44


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Threshold

Fueguia 1833  _*Lago del Desierto...






*_


----------



## OCMomof3

Pink Sugar by Aquolina.


----------



## octopus17

Chanel No.5 Eau Premiere


----------



## OCMomof3

Pink Sugar by Aquolina.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel No.5


----------



## Cherry1

Gucci Flora


----------



## sanmi

&#128539; Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## meijen

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## Storm Spirit

Gucci Envy Me


----------



## Threshold

Amouage _*Epic Woman...





*_


----------



## Babyyjulianne

Michael Kors Sexy


----------



## deltalady

Valentino Valentina


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## meijen

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Wore Coach Poppy Blossom Citrine yesterday and hubby loved it!  I just got the Freesia one too so I'm gonna see what he thinks of that one today.


----------



## TiffanyS88

D&G Rose the one


----------



## meijen

CK One Summer


----------



## Straight-Laced

Un Bois Vanille by Serge Lutens


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## keodi

L'Artisan Mure et Musc extreme


----------



## Chineka

Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## Threshold

hotshot said:


> ROJA amber oud



^Jealous for soooooo long!  Would _love_ to sample at least eight of Roja Dove perfumes (none in USA)!

But today I am wearing this...


----------



## sdye

Chanel No 5 parfum


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

&#128518; Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## pquiles

La Prairie Midnight Rain.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Love4MK

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy


----------



## .pursefiend.

Chloe


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Passion Fruit


----------



## summerdaffodil

Coach Signature EDP


----------



## meijen

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## Mochahantas

Ed Hardy Born Wild


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Threshold

Rasasi _*Arba Wardat...





*_


----------



## sdye

Prada Infusion d'Iris


----------



## yellow08

Marni


----------



## OCMomof3

Bulgari Omnia Coral.


----------



## RedPoppies

Decided to switch it up today so I am wearing Cartier Essence De Bois.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5.


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millessime Imperial


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Threshold

Laura Tonatto _*Plaisir...





*_


----------



## sdye

Hermes Hermessence Osmanthe Yunnan 
my signature!


----------



## anmarchant

I'm wearing a Bath & Body Works coconut body mist!


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme.


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Caz71

Hypnotic poison. Its cold.


----------



## 19COACH41

Voice camuto


----------



## Mumotons

Chanel No 5


----------



## nc.girl

Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Cherry1

Burberry Brit


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## meijen

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## tanya devi

Eau des Merveilles


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher  Comme Une Evidence


----------



## buthekitch

lush lust


----------



## Bagmataz

Euphoria


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## tosca101

estee lauder -pleasures


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## TiffanyS88

Coach poppy


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Cherry1

Chanel CoCo Mademosielle


----------



## LvoesBags

Simply Pink-Pink Sugar....


----------



## sanmi

Poeme by lancome


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## sdye

Clinique Simply
to welcome in the fall weather and brighten up the rain!


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## krism805

Jimmy Choo


----------



## sanmi

Coco Mademoiselle perfume.


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Surrati *Black Aoud*...


----------



## fendifemale

Amber Blush-B&BW


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture: The Original


----------



## laurends

Angel by Thierry Mugler. My absolute fave


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## OCMomof3

Cartier Baiser Vole.


----------



## Esquared72

Lola by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Docmom76

Jo Malone-nectarine and honey blossom


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Tarhls

D&g # 3


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Threshold

This,  _*finally*_...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## sdye

Armani Sensi White Notes (discontinued)


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## fendifemale

TF- Plum Japonesque


----------



## milksway25

Joe malone blackberry bay mixed with orage blossom and honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## deltalady

Hermés Ambre Narguile


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## OCMomof3

Chloe.


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## fendifemale

Dolce & Gabbana Pour Femme


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millessime Imperiale


----------



## sdye

Givenchy Ange ou Demon Le Secret


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## Samantha S

Estee lauder pleasure intense


----------



## Threshold

Roja Dove here too... again.    And ohmygawds do I _love_ it !


----------



## deltalady

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## wee drop o bush

La Perla


----------



## nc.girl

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## krism805

Philosophy Amazing Grace


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## tatertot

Bond Scent of Peace


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## fendifemale

Eau de Lacoste


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Threshold

The most astounding perfumes I have come across, owing to the masterful blends of unique flora indigenous to Argentina...  Fueguia 1833 _Lago del Desierto_.


----------



## Esquared72

B&BW - Cashmere Glow


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Coach Love.


----------



## Cherry1

Gucci Envy


----------



## sanmi

&#127803; Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## lifestylekitty

Clean Fresh Laundry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## kaye

Escada Especially


----------



## Cherry1

Chanel no. 5


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## meijen

CK One Summer


----------



## electrikdreams

Guerlain Songe d'un Bois d'Été.


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme Poeme &#128526;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford neroli


----------



## meijen

CK Contradiction


----------



## fendifemale

Eau de Lacoste


----------



## Threshold

Samples, one on each wrist...  Roja Dove's  _*Reckless* _and *Mischief*.


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## MJDaisy

Stella


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Cherry1

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## electrikdreams

Guerlain Spiritueuse Double Vanille.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Donna Karan Be Delicious


----------



## bella601

Rhianna Fleur


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## sdye

Chanel No 5 in honor of the SS14 show today


----------



## bunnyboop09

I'm wearing Chanel chance perfume!


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Coco Mademoiselle perfume.


----------



## fendifemale

TF Neroli Portofino


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy


----------



## myheartispink

Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb


----------



## Samia

angel by thierry mugler


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture: The Original


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Crystalle


----------



## soleste

fragonard belle de nuit


----------



## Threshold

This, my new signature scent...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Marc Jacobs daisy


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA amber oud


----------



## Threshold

Still wearing Roja _*Enslaved*_.  I am hopelessly in love.


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## 336

Kai 

Love this


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## sanmi

Gucci envy


----------



## bella601

Rhianna Fleur


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Diaghilev


----------



## shortsweetness

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Illamasqua ~ Freak


----------



## MJDaisy

stella. it's my regular perfume recently.


----------



## lookatme

see by chloe


----------



## Hirisa

Bois de Paradis from Parfums DelRae.


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Storm Spirit

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## sanmi

]Coco Mademoiselle perfume.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## jen_sparro

Marc Jacobs Daisy (black bottle edition).


----------



## Love Of My Life

La Perla


----------



## Hirisa

Le Labo Iris 39


----------



## eggtartapproved

Before Color me Rad, MJ Daisy. After the run, Clean Provence.


----------



## bella601

Rhianna Fleur


----------



## octopus17

Coco Chanel


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## LvoesBags

Simply Pink-Pink Sugar


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer.


----------



## Tarhls

Daisy Eau so fresh


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Threshold

A sample of  L'Occitane _*Eau d' Iparie*_, trying to decide whether or not to hunt down a full bottle...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Roses de Chloé


----------



## Tippie

Angel Thierry Mugler


----------



## Storm Spirit

Thierry Mugler Angel


----------



## GayleLV

Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Gucci Envy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Loubspassion

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Threshold

oops


----------



## Threshold

Swiss Arabia parfum oil concentrate, _*Attar Mubakhar.


*_


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## NikkNak728

Jimmy Choo Exotic


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA Amber Oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## ThaoApril93

Dior Poison


----------



## sanmi

Chanel 5.


----------



## eggtartapproved

MJ Daisy in the morning, now Clean Provence


----------



## hforhermes

Jo Malone - french lime blossom


----------



## carterazo

Carolina Herrera (just a bit of the body cream to envelop me softly) for a date nite with DH.


----------



## Samantha S

Chanel no5, eau premier.  Lovely scent and I can even spray the perfume on my clothes and it wont stain.


----------



## KaseyHK

van cleef & arpels Feerie


----------



## Threshold

This...






  Layered with a touch of this...


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## eggtartapproved

Fresh's Strawberry Fields


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Hermès Eau de Pamplemousse Rose


----------



## nguyenp

J'adore Dior


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## meijen

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## sanmi

Coco Mademoiselle perfume


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## eggtartapproved

Fresh strawberry fields again. I think I will be rotating between this and MJ daisy until we hit nsome really dreadful weather and it feels more appropriate to pull out the dark crystal and parisienne - these 2 make me feel more like fall and winter scents, especially the dark crystal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## carterazo

B&BW Moonlight Path (cold and rainy today- needed something cuddly)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jennifer Lopez Live. PERFECT fall scent


----------



## Love Of My Life

Annick Goutal Grand Amour


----------



## Threshold

Finally, a sample of Roja Dove _*Diaghilev*_.  The drydown is impressive, but too much to wade through to get there.  And I had such hopes... sigh.  Back to _Enslaved _and _Unspoken_.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Clauddy

Michael Kors - Very Hollywood


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Coco Mademoiselle perfume


----------



## tweety32976

Victorias secret sexy..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Threshold said:


> Finally, a sample of Roja Dove _*Diaghilev*_.  The drydown is impressive, but too much to wade through to get there.  And I had such hopes... sigh.  Back to _Enslaved _and _Unspoken_.


 

Sorry you were disappointed... I am still loving it!!

enjoy your other Roja scents


----------



## mamakelly

Ma petite robe noire


----------



## Cherry1

Chanel CoCo Mademoiselle


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Songes by Annick Goutal


----------



## Threshold

hotshot said:


> Sorry you were disappointed... I am still loving it!!
> 
> enjoy your other Roja scents



For sure!  Today I am wearing Roja Dove  *Enslaved*...


----------



## wee drop o bush

Dior Addict


----------



## octopus17

wee drop o bush said:


> Dior Addict


Coco Chanel (and would that be your 'Bush' or your 'Black Bush' or even your 'Coleraine'?)


----------



## wee drop o bush

cornflower blue said:


> coco chanel (and would that be your 'bush' or your 'black bush' or even your 'coleraine'?)




:greengrin:


----------



## octopus17

wee drop o bush said:


> :greengrin:


:d


----------



## LvoesBags

VS Very Sexy Temptation! This is my favorite VS scent and I got an email saying that the 8.4 oz (full size body sprays) were $10.00 today only.


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## KaseyHK

JC viva la juicy


----------



## sanmi

JS Jill.


----------



## fufu

Davidoff coolwater Summer Dive ^^


----------



## fendifemale

Plum Japonais-TF


----------



## Cherry1

Miss Cherie Dior


----------



## Fommom

Tom Ford "black orchid". I teach p1 and a mum told me recently that she was in House of Fraser with her 4 year old who is in my class; her daughter said "stop! Right here it smells like my teacher"! She was beside the Tom ford display! The SA gave her 2 little samples-one for her and one to bring to me!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Frederic Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## Threshold

Back to a fabulous and, unfortunately, discontinued niche favorite...


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm wearing Le Feau D'Issey Light, sadly discontinued but much beloved to me. 
I turn perfumes sweet and cannot wear the like of Angel, Eternity or (years ago) Lou Lou, so perfumes like Le Feau suit my skin so well. I adore that fragrance


----------



## sdye

Chanel Chance


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## sanmi

Coco Mademoiselle perfume


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## Bethc

Bond No 9 Highline


----------



## pond23

Philosophy Fresh Cream body spritz


----------



## KaseyHK

Paco Rabanne Lady Million


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

F.Malle Portrait of a Lady


----------



## pmburk

Curve Crush - got it out of the last TPF Beauty Box!


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Threshold

Jo Malone *Blue Agave & Cacao* laced with a light spritz of Tom Ford *Amber Absolute...* Gorgeous!


----------



## perlefine

Victoria's Secret Sexy little things Noir Tease


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure eau de toilette


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## bakeacookie

Flowerbomb


----------



## 1249dcnative

Flowerbomb + Vanilla Musk


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## trucoachaddict

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## eritrejo

Calvin klein's downtown


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Coco Noir eau de parfum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Amber Oud


----------



## Threshold

_*This*_...


----------



## keodi

Flowerbomb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely. &#127803;


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture: The Original


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure edt


----------



## Luxielu

Flowerbomb!!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## lovemybabes

I love Pacifica stuff. 

Today is Tuscan Blood Orange. Smells just like a blood orange cut open. Oh so nice! 

http://www.pacificaperfume.com/spray-perfume/tuscan-blood-orange-spray-perfume


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## meijen

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## akemibabe

Chanel no.5


----------



## sanmi

&#127803; Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## dalhousiekid

Donna Karan Crystal


----------



## koka91

Bvlgari... In the red i dunno the name of it


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## nguyenp

Chanel chance au fraiche


----------



## nc.girl

Victoria's Secret Rapture


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Suzil

Chanel No. 5 &#128522;


----------



## taniherd

Lady Gaga Fame


----------



## Threshold

Layering Il Profumi di Firenze _*Ambra del Nepa*_*l* with Origins _*Ginger Essence Intensified*_...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## Cherry1

Chanel No. 5


----------



## sdye

Chanel Chance again. Loving it.


----------



## Bethc

Bonds Scent of peace


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## deltalady

Dior J'Adore


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme. Poeme


----------



## honeybee10

Valentino. My latest favorite!


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## Samantha S

estee lauder pleasure intense


----------



## tiyalian

i don't use perfume,but i want have a try in the near future.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Excuse my dirty office... I'm shifting and organizing files!


----------



## Bethc

Pure Grace


----------



## TMA

Dior addict


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## mspera

Hanae Mori


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherry Blossom


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Lola


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## sdye

Infusion d'Iris 
Prada


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## samalexis217

MJ Lola


----------



## fendifemale

TF Plum Japonais


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Coco Noir edp


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## Mochahantas

Right now, Rhianna mist with Pure Seduction (VS) lotion


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.."


----------



## Bethc

Bond Central Park South


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## KaseyHK

hugo boss woman


----------



## Suzie

Any tom ford fragrance.


----------



## Time2Bme

Idole by Armani


----------



## ShkBass

Molecule 01


----------



## Charlotte88

Flowerbomb by Viktor and Rolf


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Threshold said:


> This...




I love this! I just bought it for my hubby at Neiman Marcus, they made me smell it as I was passing through and I had to have it!!!


----------



## Threshold

M. Micallef  _*Red Sea*_...


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Coco Noir edp


----------



## SHHMOM

Gurlain le petite robe noir, drives my husband crazy. Although I find it alittle sweet. Can't go wrong with gurlain.


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme.


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre again.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Ashlene

mine for today~~~ issey miyake~ brought the miniature for touch ups~~ love it!!! ;D


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Amber Oud


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Bethc

Bond Scent of Peace


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin edt


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

Clive Christian #1...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## sanmi

&#128526; Chanel Chance.


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Threshold

Roja Dove *Enslaved*...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci Guilty.


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## Tarhls

Daisy eau so fresh


----------



## Livia1

Houbigant Quelques Fleurs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## deltalady

Flowerbomb


----------



## Threshold

Yesterday, this wowed _everyone _at my day spa... so _encore_ !


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure edp


----------



## meijen

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## sanmi

&#127803; Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Olivyah

I'm repainting my walk-in closet, and put every in boxes because I thought it would only take a day or two. I was SO wrong, anyway now I can't find the box with my perfumes!!!! So I maybe went and snuck into my boyfriend's (freaking glass display) collection of collections and chose.....:

Boyfriend's dark green/(blue?)ish bottle #1

:shame: don't judge me... it smelled really good.


----------



## lucywife

meijen said:


> Annick Goutal Petite Cherie



I love Petite Cherie!
I'm wearing Lutens iris silver mist


----------



## TokyoBound

Diptique Tam Dao


----------



## Livia1

Chanel 31 Rue Cambon


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi edp


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## clevercat

Threshold said:


> Yesterday, this wowed _everyone _at my day spa... so _encore_ !


 
I met Roja several times, through work. He is amazing. I could listen to him talk fragance for hours.....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Diaghilev


----------



## Olivyah

Cacharel Amor Amor


----------



## Fashionobses

Narcisso Rodriguez


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday- Estee Lauder Private Collection Tuberose Gardenia edp

Today-Chanel no.19 edp


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## taniherd

Lanvin Me


----------



## deltalady

Dior J'adore


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## sanmi

Chanel - Chance.


----------



## tammi6523

Is there a difference between "put on" and "have/get on" here as in the one between put on and wear (clothes)? I mean, do we use put on when one apply the perfume on the skin?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Threshold

hotshot said:


> Roja Dove Amber Oud



I MUST find a sample of ^ it!  In the meantime, Rasasi _*Amber Oudh*_...


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Candysroom

Coco Noir


----------



## Kahoo

Keihls - original musk


----------



## Cherry1

Burberry brit


----------



## meijen

L'occitane Cherie Blossom


----------



## sanmi

JS Jill..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes... a custom order of _*Tunisian Amber*_.


----------



## roses5682

Burberry Body


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs Daisy.


----------



## octopus17

Chanel Cristalle Eau Verte


----------



## fendifemale

VS Satin (Rose de Mer)


----------



## meijen

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## deltalady

V&R Flower Bomb


----------



## carterazo

Creed Milessime Imperial


----------



## mcoco

Vera Wang Lovestruck


----------



## SEWDimples

Juicy Couture: Viva La Juicy


----------



## Deanna39

Prada Candy l'eau Eau


----------



## Threshold

My gorgeous autumnal blend of deep black currants and dark amber, Maitre Parfumeur et Gantier _*Eau de Mure...






*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## octopus17

'A Scent' by Issey Miyake


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Modern Muse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## LvoesBags

Coach Freesia Perfume


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure edt. Felt like something lighter than edp for daytime.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Coach Poppy Blossom Freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## Threshold

Layered these...


----------



## knics33

Nanette by Nanette Lepore. Has notes of amber and rose - really liking it, especially for this time of year.


----------



## Cherry1




----------



## Mabbine

I am fan of yardley perfumes, I love their collection.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## Bethc

Bond Highline


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Modern Muse


----------



## sanmi

&#127803; Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sara Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la monsoon


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi edp


----------



## Threshold

Swiss Arabian _*Black Oudh...
*_


----------



## .pursefiend.

Creed - love in white


----------



## pmburk

B&BW Warm Vanilla Sugar body spray


----------



## octopus17

Acqua di Parma Perfumo


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thierry Mugler Alien


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love, Chloe


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Esquared72

B&BW Cashmere Glow


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme.


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## bnjj

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## nc.girl

Victoria's Secret Heavenly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel #5


----------



## octopus17

La Perla


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## sdye

Ralph Lauren
Style


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Modern Muse


----------



## sanmi

Vera wang princess


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## gkb10112

Florabotanica by Balenciaga


----------



## LizLovesBags

Juicy Couture (the classic).


----------



## herbie179

Estée Lauder "Beautiful"!!! The most beautiful fragrance for me so far!!


----------



## bella601

Rhianna Fleur


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure, both a little edp and edt.


----------



## roses5682

My fall fav. Burberry Body


----------



## Love Of My Life

ROJA DOVE Diaghilev


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture: The Original


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes *Devil's Dandy*...


----------



## LvoesBags

Pink Sugar


----------



## meijen

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## sanmi

&#127803; Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## KaseyHK

this.


----------



## chpwhy

Jo Malone english pear & freesia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## nc.girl

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Sariina

Dior Midnight Poison, one of my favorites.


----------



## Cannes

Serge Lutens Amber Sultan


----------



## chrunchy

Burberry Brit


----------



## Threshold

Layering these...


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## fionarcat

Jo Malone peony & blush


----------



## baybee806

Carven Le Parfume 
Love it!


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Coco Noir edp


----------



## Threshold

Aroma M _*Geisha Noire...*_


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's a cold, wet autumnal day so I'm wearing Gucci Rush


----------



## roundandround

Yesterday-Nobile 1942 Pontevecchio fragranza suprema

Today -Creed Love in Black


----------



## bagshopr

Dior Hypnotic Poison


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bond Central Park South


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## pmburk

Lounging at home - Bath & Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Hermes Ambre Narguile


----------



## milksway25

Jo Malone Balckberry bay with Nectarine honey & blossom


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle.


----------



## Samantha S

Elizabeth Arden, 5th avenue, my very first perfume. This is the second bottle. I bought the first bottle when I feel its time to wear a nice perfume, that was almost 20 years ago.


----------



## bella601

Lady Gaga -Fame


----------



## KaseyHK

JPG the Classique


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## coronita

Lanvin Oxygene


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin edt


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Prada Candy


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## mcoco

D&G Light Blue.


----------



## gkb10112

Florabotanica - Balenciaga


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Jersey. Don't remember if it's edp or edt.


----------



## knics33

Burberry Weekend. Believe this has been discontinued in department stores? Love it for fall.


----------



## Threshold

My latest acquisition...  smoke, resins, wood, and sweet balsam. I'm a niche girl at heart.


----------



## Bethc

Back to Bond No 9 Scent of Peace


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bond No 9 Central Park South


----------



## taniherd

CK One Shock for her


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Sensuous


----------



## Cait

D&G L'Imperatrice


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millessime Imperial


----------



## Samantha S

Christian Dior, Ja dore.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Now wearing Jucy Couture


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi edp


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## roses5682

Chanel Chance


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture: The Original


----------



## fendifemale

My Life-Carols Daughter


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain Derby.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Modern Muse


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## Ladybug09

Fommom said:


> Tom Ford "black orchid". I teach p1 and a mum told me recently that she was in House of Fraser with her 4 year old who is in my class; her daughter said "stop! Right here it smells like my teacher"! She was beside the Tom ford display! The SA gave her 2 little samples-one for her and one to bring to me!!



Cute story!


----------



## carterazo

First by Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## Mon Ma

Cartier - baiser vole


----------



## karman

I wore Marchesa Parfum D'Extase today...trying to use up some of my perfume samples...DH loves it so I'm buying a bottle tomorrow with my Sephora VIB coupon!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## clevercat

My 'signature' fragrance. I try others, always go back to this. La Perla. Just the best perfume ever.


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## sanmi

Lancôme poeme


----------



## carterazo

Back to Creed Millessime Imperial.   This has become my new favorite cold weather perfume. It becomes softer and so snuggly.  Love it!


----------



## KayuuKathey

bvlgari - jasmin noir


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Threshold

Alkemia Perfumes _*Tunisian Amber*_ (prototype)


----------



## yif3n

Gwen Stefani LAMB. Old but trying to use it up!!!!


----------



## chrunchy

YSL Elle Intense


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## taniherd

Kenzo Amour


----------



## beekmanhill

L'artisan Tea for Two


----------



## lalla988

Fendi L'Acquarossa! I love it! Here's my review: http://www.barbielaura.com/2013/11/fendi-lacquarossa-fashion-blog-recensione-profumo/


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Pleasures


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Burberry Brit


----------



## BarbAga

Dolce and Gabbana the one


----------



## mizz852

Diptyque L'eau Rose


----------



## chrunchy

Prada Candy L'eau


----------



## meijen

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


----------



## shortsweetness

Chanel Coromandel.


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## carterazo

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Cheetah7

Christian Dior J'adore


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## Cherry1

Bombshell by Victoria Secret


----------



## fendifemale

Pure Tiffany- Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Weekend shopper

See by Chloe


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## Cait

Stila Creme Bouquet


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## carterazo

VS Midnight Mimosa body cream


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Flowerbomb


----------



## lifestylekitty

Ocean Flower by Fruits & Passion


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chanel No.5


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Opium


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## g41girl

Hermes
Voyage D'Hermes


----------



## meijen

Estee Lauder Modern Muse


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## Swanky

Bond No.9 Scent of Peace


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghilev


----------



## OCMomof3

hotshot said:


> Roja Dove Diaghilev




See by Chloe


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure edt and edp


----------



## Kaykayeye

Burberry Brit!


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## calista

Jo Malone's Nectarine Blossom & Honey


----------



## carterazo

BB&W Moon Light Path  Something cuddly for the bitter cold.


----------



## carriekay

I'm currently testing new perfumes for B&BW and I can tell you ladies that it is going to be amazing no matter which one they choose!it is a clean scent but has undertones of sexy spicy notes. I consider myself a perfume addict and this is one of the best scents I've worn in a while. It should definitely be out for the holidays,it's the perfect scent for right now! I hope y'all get to enjoy it in the future


----------



## Weekend shopper

Prada Candy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## carabella23

Chanel Allure


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## krissa

Marc Jacobs honey. I love love love it!


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## Swanky

Bond No9 Bleeker Street


----------



## Sweetpea83

Marc Jacobs-Daisy.


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## Threshold

Ajmal *Unveil*...


----------



## tweety32976

Victorias secret flowers..


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## knics33

Lolita Lempicka EDP


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bond no 9 Scent of Peace


----------



## dolllover

Occitanes Pivoine Flora


----------



## Coastal112

Acqua di Gioia by Armani


----------



## Cheetah7

Prada Infusion D'Irise this morning.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Pursestan

Michael Michael Kors.


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle. &#128526;


----------



## Oxblood

Chanel Chance Eau Fraiche! Like every other day


----------



## meijen

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Jules1966

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> New thread!
> 
> Previous thread here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/what-perfume-are-you-wearing-today-part-2-a-504183.html


Flowerbomb. X


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL Paris


----------



## FetishDiva

Ed Hardy Villian...


----------



## dolllover

Lancomes La Vie est Belle


----------



## beekmanhill

Tam Dao.


----------



## PizzaPizazz

B&BW Dark Kiss


----------



## Threshold

Amouage *Epic Woman*...


----------



## Cheetah7

Chanel #19 this morning.


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Flowerbomb


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Earl Grey & Cucumber


----------



## meijen

Clinique Happy


----------



## bella601

Marc by Marc Jacobs - Honey


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## dolllover

Chanel Cristalle


----------



## Clauddy

Noa by Cacharel


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## clu13

hubby's Prada Infusion de Vetiver Prada for men


----------



## LJT

I just bought Valentina by Valentino which I'm wearing, it's so soft & sweet.  I'd recommend buying the perfumed cream to match it too.  

feelingsexy.com.au/images/products/perfume/women_big/VALENTINO_VALENTINA_GS50.jpg

It reminds me of others I wear, like Coco, Chloe, Narsisso & Paloma Picasso


----------



## dolllover

Tonight I'm wearing Tom Fords Plum Japonais.


----------



## Clauddy

Threshold said:


> This...



I always &#9829;love&#9829; the beautiful pictures you post!


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance


----------



## sunglow

Jo Malone Assam & Grapefruit


----------



## Bethc

Bond Scent of Peace &#128156;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Amber Oud


----------



## dolllover

Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Allure edt.


----------



## timelessbeauty

Killer Queen by Katy Perry


----------



## Threshold

Roja Dove _*Enslaved...





*_


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## fendifemale

Sweetpea83 said:


> Coach Poppy Blossom.



Me too!


----------



## sdye

Coco Noir


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle.


----------



## carterazo

Yves Rocher Comme Une Evidence


----------



## beekmanhill

Diptyque Volutes edP.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## .pursefiend.

van cleef arpels (the pink one.. not sure of the name)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vera Wang-Princess.


----------



## dolllover

Escada - Cherry In The Air


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin edt


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Chance


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## jburgh

Hermes Eau de Merveilles


----------



## beekmanhill

Serge Lutens Daim Blonde.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove Diaghaliv


----------



## Swanky

Layered Bond No.9 Bleeker Street and Scent of Peace.


----------



## .pursefiend.

ralph lauren - romance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## dolllover

Dolce & Gabanna  Rose the One edp


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## fendifemale

Red Promisia- Sonia Kashuk


----------



## sanmi

Chanel Chance.


----------



## purseprincess32

Marc Jacobs-Dot


----------



## carterazo

Emporio Armani She


----------



## BunnyLove

Gucci II


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malone Grapefruit


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## purseprincess32

Issey Miyake -L'Eau d'Issey


----------



## deltalady

Hermés Ambre Narguile


----------



## Cherry1

Michael Kors


----------



## MrsTGreen

Marc Jacobs Dot


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## bnjj

YSL Manifesto


----------



## KaseyHK

Viva La Juicy


----------



## dolllover

Bond no 9 Central Park South


----------



## beekmanhill

Arquiste Anima Dulcis


----------



## keodi

l'artisan Mure et musc extreme.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes apres la moussan


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sdye

Chanel
Coco Noir


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.5


----------



## clu13

Ferragamo incanto heaven


----------



## sanmi

JS Jill


----------



## jess236

Burberry Classic


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Coach Legacy. I had a doctor's appointment today, and he told me I smell really good!  LOL!


----------



## KaseyHK

Jil Sander No.4


----------



## dolllover

Elizabeth Arden Green Tea


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove amber oud


----------



## beekmanhill

Guerlain Cuir Beluga


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## apl.79

Coach Legacy


----------



## fendifemale

Trish McEvoy #3 Snowdrop & Crystal Flower


----------



## Waffle65

Armani Acqua Di Gioia


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## clu13

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Chance eau Tendre


----------



## purseprincess32

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel bois des iles


----------



## beekmanhill

Frapin 1270


----------



## sunglow

Chloe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## dolllover

Calvin Klein Uptown


----------



## bubbabel

Mademoiselle by Chanel


----------



## Weekend shopper

Beautiful by Estee Lauder


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## KaseyHK

Versace Crystal Noir - sweet and spicy


----------



## fendifemale

Pure Tiffany- Tiffany & Co


----------



## affairoftheart

Lanvin Eclat d'Arpège.


----------



## dolllover

Ralph Lauren Pure Turquoise


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## nc.girl

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels- Heavenly


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## clu13

Creed Virgin Islands water


----------



## deltalady

Miss Dior


----------



## Glam.it

Si - Armani


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi edp


----------



## fendifemale

White Vetiver-MARK (Avon) Great winter time fragrance.


----------



## sanmi

Anna Sui dolly


----------



## Mitzy

D&G Light Blue cause my allergies were bothering me and I know this perfume does not make it worse. Turns out there is an inversion here. I should not live in a valley!


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Patou 1000


----------



## keodi

creed love in black


----------



## deltalady

Juicy Couture: the original


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malone Vetyver


----------



## Kfoorya2

Chanel mademoiselle


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 19


----------



## dolllover

Givenchy Amarige


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## poshwawa

Hermès Un Jardin Sur Le Nil


----------



## bbeeccaa

Missoni - Acqua..sooo sad this is discontinued


----------



## sanmi

&#127803; Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Weekend shopper

Frederic Malle- Portrait of a Lady


----------



## KaseyHK

givenchy amarige mariage - perfect for the cold day


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady..


----------



## beekmanhill

Tobacco Vanille


----------



## Kimber7

Chanel no5 my favorite holiday scent.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lavanila Vanilla Grapefruit


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## nc.girl

Ralph by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Weekend shopper

Frederic Malle- Carnal Flower


----------



## sanmi

Estée Lauder pleasures.


----------



## Hirisa

Parfum Sacré*
*


----------



## MissAdrianne

Romance by ralph lauren


----------



## KaseyHK

JHAG Midnight Oud


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## beekmanhill

Chene


----------



## Weekend shopper

Le Labo - Lys 41


----------



## octopus17

Acqua Di Parma Profumo


----------



## Bethc

Bond Signature


----------



## loves

i need a new perfume&#8230; half of my collection is not with me 

today i'm wearing daim blond


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarah Jessica Parker-Lovely.


----------



## beekmanhill

Cruel Intentions


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a LAdy


----------



## Deetrain

Calvin Klein eternity


----------



## ifmy

ck sheer beauty


----------



## dolllover

Body Shops White Musk Libertine


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Prada Candy


----------



## Esquared72

Pacifica Tahitian Gardenia


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## carterazo

Creed Millesime Imperial


----------



## misstrine85

Clean Skin edt


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## dolllover

Guerlain Imperiale


----------



## hautedelicacy

Hermes Eau des Merveilles


----------



## MissChiara

Chloé eau de parfum


----------



## beekmanhill

By Kilian Cruel intentions.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Portrait of a Lady


----------



## bnjj

Marc Jacobs Honey


----------



## Weekend shopper

Miss Dior Cherie


----------



## Buttlerfly

Tresor by Lancome


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## wee drop o bush

Prada Amber EDP
I don't wear it that often but I was out somewhere nice and wanted to wear a complex and adult scent.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## Missmoomoo

Vera Wang Princess


----------



## dolllover

Chanel no 5


----------



## pree

Annick Goutal, Quel Amour


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely.


----------



## sevilla

Chanel No 5 with a layer of Tom Ford Champaca!


----------



## Esquared72

B&BW Cashmere Glow


----------



## dolllover

Tom Ford Plum Japonais


----------



## nc.girl

Victoria's Secret- Fabulous


----------



## Love Of My Life

SMN Melograno


----------



## bakeacookie

Chanel no 5


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel Chance.


----------



## Bethc

Bond Signature


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle &#127803;


----------



## Livia1

Chanel no.19


----------



## dolllover

Hanae Mori


----------



## beekmanhill

Vega


----------



## Sweetpea83

Miss Dior Cherie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove  amber oud


----------



## sanmi

SJP lovely


----------



## carterazo

Chanel No 5


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gucci-Guilty.


----------



## dolllover

Jo Malone Red Roses mixed with Blue Agave and Cacao


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel no5


----------



## deltalady

Fragonard Fleur de Vanille


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Chanel Chance


----------



## sanmi

Burberry summer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Roja Dove diaghaliv


----------



## dolllover

Lancome La Vie est Belle


----------



## katiemarch

A classic Chloe.


----------



## deltalady

Prada Candy


----------



## carterazo

Chanel no 5


----------



## sanmi

Coco Chanel Mademoiselle


----------



## GoldenSwan

Cartier Baiser Volé


----------



## Kfoorya2

Estée Lauder oud mystique


----------



## misstrine85

Armani Sensi edp


----------



## beekmanhill

Serge Lutens Chergui


----------



## rhondaroni0

Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


----------



## Sweetpea83

Coach Poppy Blossom.


----------



## sanmi

Chanel  Allure


----------



## Weekend shopper

Victoria's Secret Angel Gold


----------



## Love Of My Life

Montana


----------



## beekmanhill

Serge Lutens Five O'clock au Ginebre


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> Chanel Chance Eau Tendre


I totally don't like it. 
I should have never cheated on Jimmy Choo Flash in the first place. heh


----------



## millux

Chanel Bois de Iles.  

Shame it's so fleeting.


----------



## carterazo

Creed MIllesime Imperial


----------



## purseprincess32

Michael Kors- Island


----------



## c0uture

Gucci Guilty


----------



## sanmi

Chanel  Allure .


----------



## Weekend shopper

Hanae Mori Butterfly


----------



## dolllover

Guerlains Imperiale


----------



## Swanky

Thread is now archived due to length :closed:


----------

